# Karpfenfänge 2006



## <Carp><2005> (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardies,
konnte jemand von euch in diesem Jahr schon einige Carps auf die Matte legen?  :k 
Berichtet doch bitte von euren Erfolgen. #6 

MfG.
<Carp><2005>


----------



## Winne (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				<Carp><2005> schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> konnte jemand von euch in diesem Jahr schon einige Carps auf die Matte legen? :k
> Berichtet doch bitte von euren Erfolgen. #6
> 
> ...


 

Willste uns etwa ärgern? |kopfkrat 
Bei uns sind seit Wochen die Seen zugefroren - *nix geht* - wie haben schon Entzugserscheinungen |uhoh: . Schauen schon aus Verzweiflung Carp-Videos, und hängen täglich im Board rum...
Boilies sind gerollt, Vorfächer geknotet, Ausrüstung gepackt, aber´s wird für uns wohl noch eine Weile dauern! Aber dann ...  
Meld mich wieder nach dem ersten 2006.
Gruß Winne


----------



## <Carp><2005> (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Winne schrieb:
			
		

> Willste uns etwa ärgern? |kopfkrat
> Bei uns sind seit Wochen die Seen zugefroren - *nix geht* - wie haben schon Entzugserscheinungen |uhoh: . Schauen schon aus Verzweiflung Carp-Videos, und hängen täglich im Board rum...
> Boilies sind gerollt, Vorfächer geknotet, Ausrüstung gepackt, aber´s wird für uns wohl noch eine Weile dauern! Aber dann ...
> Meld mich wieder nach dem ersten 2006.
> Gruß Winne


 
Geht mir genau so Winne. :c 
Es gibt ja aber einige Carphunter, die auch im Winter noch aktiv sind. Deshalb wollte ich mir die Zeit mit ein paar schönen Storys verkürzen. #6 

MfG.
<Carp><2005>


----------



## alex4 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,
aktiv war ich schon, aber gefangen hab ich leider trotzdem noch keinen#c !
Gruß Alex


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wollte nächste Woche los an Fluss , hab aber Nachrichten gehört das es nächste Woche bis -14 ° werden soll , dann gibts blöde Eisschollen :-(((


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Einen 52 cm-Schuppi am 1.Januar. War aber leider nur beim Spinnfischen von außen gehakt. 
Aber ein Karpfen zum Jahresbeginn, ist doch trotzdem mal cool


----------



## carpmaster1 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

war auch schon mal los an einem wochende aber leider war nichts los

und im moment ist alles dicht keine chance


----------



## kaisw88 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,
bei uns kann man auch eisangeln machen auf karpfen, ich habe schon 8 stück
gefangen! Es gibt eben kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte Kleidung.

mfg: kai


----------



## Florian12 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi!
War dieses Jahr noch nicht angeln! 
Eisschicht leider noch vorhanden, außerdem wärs mir letzt noch zu kalt.
Ich werde es in zwei, drei Wochen versuchen.|rolleyes |rolleyes 
Werde berichten.|bla: |bla:


----------



## Eaglex1 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ätsch, Verar.... 

Nur mal wieder nach hochklicken.

Noch keiner einen Kleinen Carp ?


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Eaglex1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ätsch, Verar....
> Nur mal wieder nach hochklicken.
> Noch keiner einen Kleinen Carp ?


 
Hab fast `nen Herzkasper bekommen wegen dir!!!|krach: 
Und dann sowas, ne ne ne...#d 
Also gefangen hab ich auch noch nix bisher, außer `ne kleine Meerforelle. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch noch nicht auf unsere Wasserschweinchen geangelt habe in diesem Jahr... 

Sascha


----------



## karpfenjäger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe eine kleinen Karpfen am AKW im Neckar gefangen am 3 Januar nur ca 1,5 Kg aber gerade geht echt nichts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sumo-carp (11. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich war enige male am fließgewässer...hab mich aber bereits im vornherein damit abgefunden, dass vermutlich kein fisch anbeißen wird...aber es ist ja auch schon schön mal wieder eine rute in der hand zu halten


----------



## ThomasRö (11. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Karpfenjäger:
|peinlich 
siehe Bild
/12.03.06
Ich würde das Bild trotzdem rausnehmen, wenn man das Bild so ansieht bleibt einem gar nix anderes übrig als anzunehmen, dass es gefälscht ist.....
Egal ich glaube dir :-D


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Beim Plötzenstippen ein 28 cm Satzkarpfen.......


----------



## carp-devil (11. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nächste Woche los an Fluss , hab aber Nachrichten gehört das es nächste Woche bis -14 ° werden soll , dann gibts blöde Eisschollen :-(((



Es gibt so kleine Wunderbare Absenkbleie was ist damit???


----------



## karpfenjäger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karpfenjäger:
> |peinlich
> siehe Bild


naja peinlich ist es nicht musste es zusammen setzen weil ich nur eins vom gesicht hatte und eins vom Fisch da mein vater die bilder nachts ohne licht gemacht hat aber man kann deutlich sehen das die bilder 100000%zusammengehören damals hatten wie noch keine digicam leider gruss martin


----------



## aichi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe letztes wochenende nen 2,5 kg Karpfen auf meine Winklepicker mit Maden gefangen. Und zwei Brachsen.


----------



## Makreli (17. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|peinlich |peinlich |peinlich Na toll ich habe es auch schon probiert nur das problem ist der Köder landet auf dem eis und will und will nicht durch!!!und dan kommt der Karpfen auch wieder nicht durch die Eisschicht muss schon beim nachbern auf Koi angeln damit ich nicht verükt werde!!ich drehe noch durch!!!!:e :e :e :e :e |splat: |splat: |splat: |splat: |splat:


----------



## harti911 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So Leute,

ich bin nun von meiner ersten Nacht in 2006 zurück!

Was soll ich sagen, ich habe geblankt! :c 

Aber eine Erkenntnis habe ich gewonnen: Gewässer, die tagsüber eisfrei sind, können nachts trotzdem zu sein... Nun weiss ich nur nicht, ob ich darüber  oder :c soll!?!?

Aber wenigstens mal wieder am Wasser gewesen! Balsam für die Seele! #6


----------



## Flussbarschfan (18. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

mein Karpfensee is noch dicke zugefroren... und Eisangeln is bei uns im Verein nich erlaubt... drum wirds wohl noch ne Weile dauern, bis ich das erste Mal los kann! #c


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Tja schade aber sons wirds bestimmt was!!!Dank ich mal!!!


----------



## AK74 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo|wavey: 
War heute an der Donau spazieren ein Angler hat vor meinen Augen
Karpfen rausgeholt 3,5-4kg.#6 

Bald geht’s los. #h


----------



## zander55 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte heute Nachmittag an einem flachen Vereinsgewässer, den ersten Karpfen der Session landen. 
Der Fisch hatte bei 78 cm 16 Pfund und biss auf einen Selfmadeboilie.


----------



## Eaglex1 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri. Und schöner Carp #6


----------



## Rutilus (24. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@zander55:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Schönes Tier... #6

Gruß Rutilus


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (25. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo 

ich habe bis jetzt 4 karpfen gefangen... das wurde auch mal zeit 
ich habe die aber nur mit mais gefangen ,,,,,,,,,mitten in der ,mittags sonne ...

gruß jan


----------



## Pilkman (25. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Zander55

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der schönen Saisoneröffnung, das sieht doch schon mal richtig gut aus! #6

Bei uns heißt es noch warten, weil die Gewässer zugefroren sind. Ich geb dem Eis aber höchstens noch ´ne Woche...  :m


----------



## carphunterandy (26. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Zander55

#6 GLÜCKWUNSCH#6 

Schöner Fisch - wird ja auch langsam Zeit, das es mit den Fangmeldungen los geht. Ich werde wohl noch etwas warten müssen - immer noch Eis!!


----------



## zander55 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Vielen dank für die Glückwünsche!

War heute noch mal am Wasser, leider tat sich gar nichts....


----------



## C-H Bremen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch zu den Karpfen werde es mittwoch ausprobieren
und ab morgen wird erst mal ein bischen gefüttert
und mal schaun was kommt.


Grüsse aus Bremen


----------



## angler2 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch !!!

Ich hoffe, daß ich auch bald eine Fangmeldung abgeben kann.

Viele Grüße

 #h


----------



## Makreli (27. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glüchwunsch Zander55 
ich werde es dann woll auch mal probieren wenn ihr hier schon die fetten rausholt will ich mal mitmischen!!!!!

Gruß Makreli


----------



## zander55 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte heute im Vereinsweiher einen 8 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen erwischen.
Köder war ein 18mm Selfmade Boilie am Safety Bolt Rig.


----------



## Makreli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Cooler Karpfer!!!!Aber es geht noch schwerer!!


----------



## alex4 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

An dem Tümpel will ich auch mal angeln!!! 
Trotzdem schöne Fische!! Weiterhin viel Erfolg!!!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Blackfoot (29. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute an unseren Vereinsgewässer,das erst seit 4-5 Tagen eisfrei ist.
Konnte in ca. 2 Std. 5 Satzkarpfen landen,nicht gerade Riesen,aber sie 
hatten echt Knast.

Gruss Blackfoot!!|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Tümpel will ich auch mal angeln!!!
> Trotzdem schöne Fische!! Weiterhin viel Erfolg!!!
> Gruß Alex


 
Hört sich irgendwie so abwerten für das Gewässer an. Hat immerhin schon ca.1,5 ha, ist also nicht ganz so klein wie er auf den Bildern aussieht. Ist aber ein Top Gewässer da der Weiher sehr Flach ist (max. 1,5 m und im Frühjahr schnell warm) und über einen guten Karpfenbestand verfügt der von nur 2 Personen regelmäßig befischt wird.


----------



## Makreli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gibst da nur Karpfen oder auch andere Fisch? Würde mich interissieren! Vieleicht ´sind es dan 3Personen die den Teich befischen!!!!!!


----------



## zander55 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

In dem Teich sind tausende Rotaugen, wenn nicht sogar Millionen. Auf jedem fall viel zu viele. Kannst, wenn du dich im Sommer ran hältst mal locke 100 oder mehr in der Stunde Fangen. Die meisten sind aber sehr Klein, so um die 15 cm. Außerdem natürlich auch Brassen und andere Weißfische. Aale bis 104 cm wurden schon gefangen, sowie Hechte bis 94 cm. Große Barsche von über 50 cm gibt es auch. Und zum Schluss halt die Karpfen bis ca. 30 Pfund und einige ausgewilderte Fische wie Goldfische oder andere Teichfische.


----------



## alex4 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich irgendwie so abwerten für das Gewässer an. Hat immerhin schon ca.1,5 ha, ist also nicht ganz so klein wie er auf den Bildern aussieht. Ist aber ein Top Gewässer da der Weiher sehr Flach ist (max. 1,5 m und im Frühjahr schnell warm) und über einen guten Karpfenbestand verfügt der von nur 2 Personen regelmäßig befischt wird.



Sollte aber keineswegs abwertend gemeint sein!! Bin eher neidisch auf dein Gewässer, weil es bei uns sowas nicht gibt (oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden!!!). 
Also dann, noch viel Erfolg und always tight lines!!#6
Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte aber keineswegs abwertend gemeint sein!! Bin eher neidisch auf dein Gewässer, weil es bei uns sowas nicht gibt (oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden!!!).
> Also dann, noch viel Erfolg und always tight lines!!#6
> Gruß Alex|wavey:


 
@alex4 Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden....

@all 
Werde morgen Nachmittag noch mal einen ansitzt machen, mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Carp77 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Zander55 Petri zu deinen Fängen,da hasste ja schon mal ganz schön was vorgelegt#6


----------



## Makreli (31. März 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Finde ich auch!


----------



## Floschek (20. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich hab gestern endlich den ersten Karpfen dieses Jahres gelandet. Es war ein 60cm langer Schuppenkarpfen, Köder war Dosenmais. Ich habe leider kein Foto von dem Fisch aber ein Video. Vielleicht stelle ich es nächste Tage mal rein, falls ich das hinbekomme.

mfg Floschek


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

heute morgen um 7Uhr an der Erft biss der 2 te "Zufalls"Schuppen-Karpfen dieses Jahr auf 2 Pinkys beim Rotaugenfischen auf einen 14Goldhaken nach einer 1/2 Stunde  
war dieser unter Schaulustigen Passanten die auf der Brücke standen mit ca.16Pfund für kurze Zeit aus seinem Element!


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf 2 Pinkys beim Rotaugenfischen auf einen 14Goldhaken ...



Klasse! #6 

An so feinem Gerät eine absolute Leistung und sicher auch ein Heidenspaß mit ein paar Schweissperlen auf der Fängerstirn... :q :q :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse! #6
> 
> An so feinem Gerät eine absolute Leistung und sicher auch ein Heidenspaß mit ein paar Schweissperlen auf der Fängerstirn... :q :q :q



das kannst du wohl Laut sagen#t...dachte die ganze Zeit im Minutentakt 
wie lange macht der Haken bzw.dass Vorfach mit
& dann auch noch in der Strömung#d
doch die Zuschauer auf der Brücke wollte ich ja auch nicht Entäuschen:q!


PS:wenn ich bewußt(mit dement.Gerät) in der Erft auf Karpfen Fische beissen nur die Halbstarken-wenn überhaupt:c


----------



## Helium (21. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo

2 zwanzigpfünder auf boilie gefangen am 2.April


----------



## Nepenthes (21. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wäre schön wenn Ihr mal ein paar Bilder rein stellen könnted von euren Fängen!! Nicht dass ich euch nicht glauben würde. Aber Bilder sind immer schöner als Worte.


----------



## MiKluge (22. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich habe letzte Woche einen 20er an meinem Hausfluss gefangen mit einem Tennisballgroßem Krbsgeschwür am Bauch. 
Hat jemand von euch auch schonmal einen Fisch mit einem Tumor gefangen?


----------



## davis (22. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Dann will ich auchma den bisher anständigsten für den Saisonstart posten...

Gefangen am 15.04....





...knapp 22Pfund mit nem ganz normalen Wurm überlistet.


----------



## Veit (23. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hab mich heute morgen zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr zum gezielten Karpfenangeln an die Saale gewagt. 
Pünktlich um halb 5 klingelte der Wecker und um 6 war ich dann endlich an meinem Platz, denn ich bereits seit zwei Tagen angefüttert hatte. 
Kaum war ich angekommen, begann es auch schon zu regnen. |evil: Naja, wieder typisch.
Trotzdem warf ich dann zum Anfüttern schnell 4 Hände voll Frolic ein und baute die Ruten zusammen.
Ehrlichgesagt hatte ich keinerlei Hoffnung, da ich bei Regen an der Saale nur ganz, ganz selten Glück auf Karpfen hatte.
Nach knapp einer Stunde gabs dann die ersten leichten Zupfer an meinen Frolics von den nimmersatte Weißfischen. Kurz drauf zupfte es dann heftiger an der Rute und der Bissanzeiger piepste ein paar Mal kurz. Ein Karpfenbiss konnte das nicht sein, dachte ich mir. So setzte ich den Anhieb, doch der Widerstand am anderen Ende war unverkennbar. Nach ca. zehn Minuten Drill in starker Strömung konnte ich dann einen wunderschönen Saale-Spiegler von 72 cm landen. Ich war total happy wie ein Schneekönig, das ich gleich beim ersten Ansitz wieder ein Wasserschweinchen erwischt hatte und das bei diesen miserablen Bedingungen. In der Folgezeit biss dann noch ein schöner Döbel von knappen 50 cm und zum Schluss gab sich dann noch ein 55 cm langer Klodeckel das Stelldichein. Trotz des Regens ein wunderbarer Angelmorgen mit dem ersten tollen Drill des Jahres! Die Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder.
Ich möchte noch eine Lanze für die viel gescholtenen Lidl-Bissanzeiger brechen, die trotz des Dauerregens nicht den Geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

*Fettes *Petri Veit#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

tja Veit so kann es gehen wenn man auch gar kein zutrauen in dass Wetter hat...!!!

Petri zu den Fängen


----------



## carphunterandy (25. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So, nach nem Monat Anglerbordentzug für mich, melde ich mich wieder zurück. Erst mal nen Glückwunsch an alle Fänger.

Natürlich habe ich mich zum Saisonbeginn auch nicht lumpen lassen. Dieses Jahr hat es schon bei der zweiten Saisson geklappt - Resultat 14 und 16 Pfund und ein Aussteiger.


----------



## zander55 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute mit Angelfreund David am Vereinsgewässer Schönwasserweiher auf Karpfen. Auf Boilie konnte David einen Dicken Spigelkarpfen von 54 cm fangen. Ich fing einen Spigler von 76 cm, ebenfalls auf Boilie.


----------



## Carp4Fun (26. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen! Da sind ja wirklich schöne Fische dabei.#6 
War gestern das erste Mal für knapp 3 Stunden an einem Vereinsgewässer unterwegs und wollte ein wenig die Satzkarpfen mit Partikeln und Dosenmais ärgern. -Kein Zupfer... Aber der nächste Versuch kommt bestimmt (und wärmeres Wetter hoffentlich auch)!


----------



## MobyDicky (26. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute,

war am letzten Samstag mit meiner Gutsten an einem unserer Vereinsseen in der Nähe von Kölleda zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr auf Karpfenansitz. Der Tag war sonnig und richtig zum genießen #6 , auch wenn es ein kleineres Gewitter am Nachmittag gab.
Insgesamt hatten wir 7 schöne Bisse, einer davon stieg aus ( wahrscheinlich der Größte an diesem Tag :c ), zwei ca. 30er Satzkarpfen hatten den ersten Schrecken im Jahr 2006 und tummeln sich wieder munter im See, und dann hatten wir noch vier schöne Spiegler um die 50 cm, von denen nicht alle wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Umgebung zurück durften  .
Irgendwie krieg ich hier die Bilder nicht rein, aber ich versuchs nachher nochmal.


----------



## Tisie (26. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,



			
				MiKluge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe letzte Woche einen 20er an meinem Hausfluss gefangen mit einem Tennisballgroßem Krbsgeschwür am Bauch.
> Hat jemand von euch auch schonmal einen Fisch mit einem Tumor gefangen?


ich hatte früher im Teltowkanal (bei Kleinmachnow) öfter Karpfen mit so komisch roten Flecken auf der Haut, aber an einen Tumor kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MiKluge (26. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich weiß ja auch nicht 100%tig ob das nun ein Tumor war, oder etwas anderes. Nur auf was anderes kann ich mir kein Reim machen.
Da dieses "Geschwür" wirklich Tennisball groß und kugelrund war. 
Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar mehr Leute zu Wort. Ich hänge das Bild nochmal an.


----------



## domainmike (28. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe jetzt auch meine ersten Fänge direkt hinter meiner Hütte in einem Kanal gemacht.

Am 26.04. um 3.30 und 6.30 Uhr einen von 12 Pfund (66cm) und 19 Pfund (77cm) auf steinharte Boilies.

Am 28.04. einen 14 Pfünder auf einen Plastikboilie von Askari !!

Ich muss momentan mit Plastikboilies angeln, weil die Wollhandkrabben innerhalb von 30 Minuten jeden Boilie vom Haken holen. Ich weiss nicht, wie die das machen - Die müssen einen Nussknacker benutzen :r . Naja, zum Glück geht es auch so #6 

Mein System ist ein 60 Gramm Inline-Feeder mit 10 cm Vorfach aus dickem Kevlar. Als Hakensystem verwende ich einen D-Rig-Haken mit angehängtem Boiliespike von Askari. Damit kann ich mir das - vor allem Nachts - sehr lästige und zeitraubende Einfädeln der Boilies und die Boiliestopper sparen. Boilie auf Spike drücken und fertig ... Klappt wunderbar. Bis jetzt jeder Biss ein Treffer. Verstehe nicht, warum es diese Hakenmontage nicht fertig zu kaufen gibt. Einfacher gehts kaum.







Gruss
Meermike


----------



## zander55 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute am Schönwasserweiher mit Schwimmbrot an freier Leine auf Karpfen los. 
Konnte zwei von 79 cm mit 16 Pfund und 77 cm mit 18 Pfund fangen. 
Beide Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder.
Mal sehen was morgen geht...


----------



## Graass (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo

habe entlich neine 1 karpfen 2006 gefangen an einem kleinen see mit post auf grund die pose hat sich nur ganz langsam beweget und zack angeschlagen und das ganze mit einem 14 harken
der karpfen hatte 4pf und 100g und 50cm







cu richie


----------



## zander55 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute noch mal am Schönwasserweiher, in Krefeld unterwegs.
Konnte einen schlanken Spiegelkarpfen von genau 80 cm fangen.


----------



## M4STERM4X (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hmmm.. erstmal glückwunsch zum fisch!!!!!!!!!!!

ich will auch so einen see|supergri|supergri


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Nachdem ich gestern morgen beim Spinnfischen schon einen 64er Karpfen unabsichtlich von außen gehakt hatte war ich heute morgen mit meinem Angelfreund "Opa" Dietmar an der Saale auf Karpfen angeln.
Erstmal haben nur Weißfische gebissen, dann bekam ich kurz vor Schluss doch noch einen Karpfenbiss. Maximal fünf Meter vorm Kescher ging der Schuppi (hatte ca. 70 cm) leider verloren, weil der Karabiner am Wirbel offen war. Ich befürchte es lag nicht an schlechter Qualität sondern daran, dass ich wohl vergessen hatte, ihn wieder zu schließen nachdem ich das Vorfach eingehängt hatte, denn mit diesen Wirbeln war mir sowas bislang noch nie passiert. Ich glaube meine Chance verpasst zu haben, doch als ich gerade beginnen wollte ein neues Vorfach rauszukramen zog auch schon die andere Angel ab und diesmal ging alles gut, ich konnte einen für flussverhältnisse recht dicken Spiegler von 67 cm landen (und releasen).
Ansonsten fing ich noch 2 Döbel von knappen 50 cm und eine Brasse von gut 50 cm. Opa Dietmar hatte 3 große Brassen. Unser Köder natürlich wie immer Frolic.


----------



## karpfen2986 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hatte gestern meinen ersten schönen Karpfen!
22 Pfund Schuppenkarpfen, 80 cm!
Fischboilie---> ohne einen einzigen anderen Boilie gefüttert zu haben!


----------



## zander55 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

War heute auch noch mal auf Karpfen los gewesen. 
Im Schönwassereiher hatte ich 4 tage einen Stelle mit Selfmade Frolicboilies angefüttert. Hab dann heute auch die Rute mit nen Frolicboilie bestückt und an meinen Futterplatz geworfen. Nach ca. 2 stunden bekam ich dann einen Hammer run. Nach dem ich die Rute in der Hand hielt und den Freilauf ausgeschaltet hatte, zog der Fisch locker 30 Meter Schnur von der Rolle und mir war gleich klar, dass ich mich mit einen großen Karpfen angelegt hatte. Nach kurzen aber harten drill konnte ich den Fisch dann endlich Keschern. Mit Zitternden Händen hab ich den ihn dann gemessen und gewogen! 86 cm bei 29 Pfund, meinen neuer persönlicher Rekordkarpfen. Mein Bruder der mir beim Angeln zugeguckt hatte, hat dann noch schnell 2 Bilder gemacht und dann durfte der Fisch wieder schwimmen.


----------



## plattform7 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sehr schöne Fische #h


----------



## Blackfoot (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

:m Super Fische.

Gruss Tommy!!


----------



## harti911 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hier noch was von mir:

33 Pfd Schuppi


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Starker Fisch! -Dickes Petri Heil!#6 -Natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger!

Ich werd ab heut Abend mal erneut mein Glück probieren und hoffe immernoch auf den ersten Karpfen der Saison.|rolleyes  Reichlich Hindernisse und noch mehr Hornkraut machen die Sache zwar nicht einfacher, aber irgendwann muss es ja auch bei mir mal klappen...


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo erstmal
also ich konnte 2006 sogar in derselben nacht meinem persöhnlich besten topen erst von 28 Pfund auf 32  und dann auchnoch auf 39 Pfund
also 2006 is genial


----------



## Ronen (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

weils der erste ist in dieser saison, widme ich ihm ein Plätzchen in diesem thread.

Heute gefangen auf Tauwurm an der Pose.


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd ab heut Abend mal erneut mein Glück probieren und hoffe immernoch auf den ersten Karpfen der Saison.|rolleyes


So, bin seit frühen Nachmittag wieder zurück und dieses Mal hat`s auch mit den Karpfen geklappt.|supergri  Mitten in der Nacht ein Schuppi von 12 Pfund, im Morgengrauen ein Zweiter von 11 Pfund, gegen kurz vor 8 Uhr dann ein Spiegler von 13 Pfund und zum krönenden Abschluss biss heut Mittag gegen 11.30 Uhr noch ein schöner Schuppi von etwas über 20 Pfund bei 83 cm Länge...


----------



## Pilkman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Na Sascha, da haste die Entohs ja nun endlich erfolgreich eingeweiht, wa?  :q #6


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Jup, die Entohs (und die Ruten natürlich auch) haben ihre Aufgabe mit Bestnote gemeistert. Sind im Ggs. zu meinen Freilaufrollen allerdings recht `n Tick schwerer, aber das ist halb so wild. Hier noch `n kleines "Beweisfoto":


----------



## freako (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi, bei mir klappts auch wieder nach zwei erfolglosen Nächten.

Hier das Ergebnis von Sonnabend auf Sonntag.
25 pf bei 79 cm


----------



## zander55 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri heil den Fängern! Sind ja super Fische dabei.

War heute auch noch mal am Wasser. Konnte zwei Karpfen fangen. Einen Babyspigler von 50 cm und einen schönen Schuppi von 82 cm.


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und einen schönen Schuppi von 82 cm.


Hi Dominik,

Petri erstmal!#6 Hast du den Schuppi zufällig auch gewogen? In unserem Vereinsgewässer haben die großen Schuppis meist auch diese schlanke Form. Etwas schade eigentlich, würd nämlich auch gern mal so eine Kugel fangen, wie in Posting 73 bei harti911 auf dem Bild zu sehen ist...:m


----------



## zander55 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dominik,
> 
> Petri erstmal!#6 Hast du den Schuppi zufällig auch gewogen? In unserem Vereinsgewässer haben die großen Schuppis meist auch diese schlanke Form. Etwas schade eigentlich, würd nämlich auch gern mal so eine Kugel fangen, wie in Posting 73 bei harti911 auf dem Bild zu sehen ist...:m


 
Hi Sascha!
Konnte den Fisch nicht wiegen, weil ich keine Waage dabei hatte.


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sascha!
> Konnte den Fisch nicht wiegen, weil ich keine Waage dabei hatte.


 
Ok, dann wiegst du ihn halt das nächste Mal...:q


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Diesen schönen Schuppi und noch einen in dieser Größe konnte ich letzte Woche dazu übereden meinen Boilie zu fressen. Morgen Mittag gehts wieder los.|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute am Vereinsgewässer Burgsee, in Krefeld Linn.
Einen Schuppi von 84 cm mit 18 Pfund und einen Spiegelkarpfen von 87 cm mit 24 Pfund, sowie einen kleinen Spiegler von 62 cm konnte ich fangen.


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Naja wünscht mir glück Jungs ich sitze das wochenende 1 Nacht auf Karpfen und eine Nacht auf Wels
Mal sehen ob das was wird  bei Karpfen bestimmt nach 1 Woche füttern   aber beim Welsangeln bin ich Skeptisch obwohl letzte woche 3 Welse bei und gefangen wurden zwar 2 pupser von 100 cm aber auch einer von 186 cm und ich hoffe auch das ich einen guten wels krige  hehe


----------



## zander55 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute am Schönwasserweiher.
Auf einen Frolicboilie konnte ich einen Spiegelkarpfen von 76 cm mit 15 Pfund fangen.


----------



## Rudy (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin, ich konnte jetzt am Montag den 8.5.06 einen 35Pfd Schweren Spiegelkarpfen überlisten! Das ist mein Personal Best gewesen. Und ein weiterer ist mir morgens ausgeschlitzt! Dienstag und Mittwoch hatte ich kein Biß.....


----------



## alex4 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,
ich konnte dieses Jahr auch endlich den ersten "richtigen" Carp in meinem Leben landen und selbstverständlich releasen!!!
Es war der absolute Hammer!!
Wurde im übrigen in der Nähe von Hoyerswerda auf einen Pop up am 22.4. um 7.30 gefangen!!!

Gruß Alex

P.S.: 24 Pfund!!


----------



## Karpfen91 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo,
konnte heute nacht auch einen karpfen von 27 Pfund  erwischen. wollte eigentlich auf einer anderen stelle an einem andren gewässer angeln. hatte die stelle 3 tage vorgefüttert und dann war sie als ich ankam besetzt#q


----------



## USA (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Halli Hallo ihr großen Karpfen Angler!
War leider dieses Jahr noch nicht karpfen-angeln(auf hecht schon).
Aber löetztes Jahr zwei schöne Spiegel 16pfünder. Beide auf nen fetten Wurm

...


----------



## karpfenmick (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*




Hallo Jungs schöne Bilder hab Ihr da,
kann jetzt endlich mal eins beisteuern wurde auch mal langssam Zeit.73 cm Schuppi 15 Pfund schwer.Nachts um 1 Boilies verschmät aber Maiskette genommen.

Gruß Micha |wavey:


----------



## carpjunkie (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

moin moin jungens...
war erst 2mal los dies jahr aber konnte immerhin schon einen von den süßen fangen...
ist zwar schon biss her (2.04) aber naja... 
achja der fischie war 24 pf schwer und ich hab ihn mit einem 20 banana pop up überlisten können...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin,
war gestern los. 

einen auf Wurm:




 und 2 auf no-name Vanille Boilies:


----------



## hawkeye (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute Nacht auch mal los!

Um 2:30 hab ich einen Spiegler von 71 cm, 13 Pfund 300 g erwischt und
um 5:00 noch nen Schuppi von 85 cm, 24 Pfund 100 g nachgelegt.
Beide Fische auf 16 mm Pelzer Vision X, Magic Dope gefangen.

Konnte leider nur Bilder mit dem Handy machen, und die krieg ich nicht auf den Rechner #d


----------



## zander55 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Heute Abend gegen 21:30 einen Schuppenkarpfen von 82 cm mit 17 Pfund auf Frolicboilie. Nebenbei konnte ich noch 3 Schleien bis 38 cm mit der Matchrute fangen.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hier einige Fänge aus unserem Verein:


----------



## alex4 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne Fische die bis jetzt schon gefangen wurden!! 
Aber ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe, dass die alle wieder schön brav weiter schwimmen durften!!!
Denn wenn nicht, muss ich :v und extrem :c und außerdem würd ich zu den Leuten #d machen!!!

In diesem Sinne: CATCH & RELEASE!!!! #6

Gruß Alex |wavey:


----------



## Onkel Petrus (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wow, fantastische Fische hier!
Diese Granate ging mir letzte Woche auf Frolic:

PS: Hey, Sailfisch, deine letzten beiden Bilder zeigen verschiedene Fänger, aber denselben Fisch (Schuppen an genau derselben Stelle).
Teilt ihr euch den Fang immer? D.h. angelt ihr zusammen, seht den Erfolg als gemeinsam an und macht deswegen 2 Fangfotos? Fände ich ja gut.


----------



## Student (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hey, Sailfisch, deine letzten beiden Bilder zeigen verschiedene Fänger, aber denselben Fisch (Schuppen an genau derselben Stelle)..



Das dachte ich auch gerade...vielleicht wurde er ja hungrig zurückgesetzt und hat gleich den nächsten Köder eingesaugt |kopfkrat

Mfg

Student


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hey, Sailfisch, deine letzten beiden Bilder zeigen verschiedene Fänger, aber denselben Fisch (Schuppen an genau derselben Stelle).
> Teilt ihr euch den Fang immer? D.h. angelt ihr zusammen, seht den Erfolg als gemeinsam an und macht deswegen 2 Fangfotos? Fände ich ja gut.



Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich die Bilder auf unserer Vereinshompage eingestellt habe. Der Karpfen hat innerhalb von 14 Stunden gleich zwei Mal gebissen. Einmal Samstag Abend gegen 21 Uhr und dann am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr. Ist schon kurios. Am Samstag ging er auf Boilie und am Sonntag auf Tigernuß.


----------



## bennie (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich die Bilder auf unserer Vereinshompage eingestellt habe. Der Karpfen hat innerhalb von 14 Stunden gleich zwei Mal gebissen. Einmal Samstag Abend gegen 21 Uhr und dann am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr. Ist schon kurios. Am Samstag ging er auf Boilie und am Sonntag auf Tigernuß.


 
war wohl nicht sein Tag ^^


----------



## Fischerforum (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

naja der kerl wird hald auch gehörigen hunger gehabt haben


----------



## zander55 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte gestern Abend im Burgsee, auf Boilie einen kleinen Karpfen von 62 cm mit 10 Pfund fangen, den ich letztes Jahr schon mal mit 57 cm mit 7 Pfund fangen konnte. Die Fangplätze von diesem und letzten Jahr liegen ca. 100 m auseinander.
Das erste Bild ist von gestern, das zweite vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## tokeegecko (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich die Bilder auf unserer Vereinshompage eingestellt habe. Der Karpfen hat innerhalb von 14 Stunden gleich zwei Mal gebissen. Einmal Samstag Abend gegen 21 Uhr und dann am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr. Ist schon kurios. Am Samstag ging er auf Boilie und am Sonntag auf Tigernuß.


 

oder habt ihr nur noch den einen Vereinskarpfen ;-)) 


Gruß
No


----------



## Floschek (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hey zander55 du gehst ja fast jeden Tag angeln, wie man hier feststellen kann und fängst immer sehr sehr schöne Fische.
Find ich Klasse das man so viel Zeit für sein Hobby hat.
Und ein dickes Petri zu deinen Fischen

mfg Floschek


----------



## Karpfen01 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

HAllo leute.


Auch ich habe dieses Jahr schon glück gehabt.Konnte am 11.05 um 5:45Uhr einen schönen Spiegler von 26 Pfund auf zwei 10mm Fisch/Pfirsich Pop ups Fangen.


Leider sind die bilder nicht so gut geworden. Hat ein Angeler gemacht den ich da getroffen habe und gefragt habe ob er ein Bild von mir und den Carp machen würde.


----------



## AK74 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo
war am samstag meine selbst gemachte testen
und das kam dabei raus


----------



## Pike79 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hier mal einer vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## meckpomm (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hab Samstag auch meine ersten Karpfen in 2006 gefangen... Wurde auch langsam Zeit und dann auch noch einige richtig schöne Fische. Leider musste ich das Foto per Selbstauslöser machen.


----------



## rob (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ein kräftiges petri martin,kai,franz und allen anderen!!
sind ja super schöne tiere die ihr da erwischt habt:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## zander55 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War gestern Abend noch mal am See.
Auf Frolicboilie konnte ich einen Schuppi von 75 cm fangen, und einen kleineren hab ich noch durch ausschlitzen verloren.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gestern nachmittag war ich mit Olli Schwimmbrotangeln.Olli war die Woche an einem Weiher der sehr verkrautet war.Er hatte mir dann erzählt,das er einen Graser von 75cm und 12 Pfd. gefangen hatte.Wir fuhren dann dort,mit jeweils 1 Angel und lose Haken,Brot und Kescher los zum Schwimmbrotangeln.Als wir dort ankamen war es sehr windig,mit ab und zu Sonnenschein.Wir beköderten unsere Angeln mit Brot und warfen hinaus richtung Schilf.Es dauerte nicht lange und ein Karpfen kam nach oben und schnappte sich das Brot.Ich wartete ein,zwei Sekunden und dann setzte ich den Anhieb.Ich merkte den Karpfen noch ganz kurz und dann war er auch so schnell wieder weg,wie er kam.:c Gesehen hab ich ihn nicht.Neuen Köder rangemacht und wieder rausgeschmissen und abgewartet.Es dauerte keine viertel Stunde und dann Biss der nächste auf der selben Stelle.Wieder Anhieb und er sitzt.Yes:m Aber was war das?Der Karpfen zog sofort ins Schilf.Er zog immer weiter dort hinein.Ich war mir nicht sicher,ob es ein großer oder ein kleiner Karpfen war.Weil ich direkt am Schilf angelte.Dann beschloss ich spontan hinein ins "vergnügen" zu gehen(siehe bild 1|uhoh: |peinlich )ich wollte ihn mir nicht abreissen.Also ging ich hinein.Ich wirtschaftelte dort rum und konnte 10 minuten später einen Spiegler per Hand landen.mit Kescher konnte man den dort nicht erreichen 54cm hatte er gehabt.Als ich raus kam aus den Wasser war ich klitschenass und musste schnell mal nachhause fahren mir umziehen.Dann nahm ich auch gleich meine Wathose mit.wieder am wasser angekommen,öfnete ich die Autotür und hörte eine laute Stimme schreiend...andy mach hinne.Ich knallte nur die Tür zu und rannte zu Olaf hin.Dann sah ich das seine Angel "krumm" war.Er war gerade beim drillen.5 minuten später konnte er einen Spiegler von 73cm und 13 Pfd. landen.#r Danach ging es weiter und wir bekamen(Ich:q ) noch einen guten Biss.Ich konnte noch einen Spiegler von 58cm landen.Ende


----------



## USA (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Heute einen schönen 8,5kg spiegler auf frolic gefangen!


----------



## Rudy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin ich hab vorhin ein 39pfd Spiegler gefangen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=44624&stc=1&d=1148749486


----------



## michel1209 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo, auch ich habe gestern abend einen schuppi überlistet. genauer bericht unter:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33070&page=208


----------



## Manni1980 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Moin,

ich konnte bei einer 4Tagess Session auch mal wieder was erwähnenswertes auf die Matte legen, neben zwei kleineren Spieglern von 10 und 13 Pfund konnte ich die folgenden drei Karpfen überlisten. Die drei hatten 18,19 und 23 Pfund.


----------



## Rutilus (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@all: Echt schöne Fische die hier in diesem Thread so zu bewundern sind #6


Und hier sind mal einige meiner schönsten Fische der letzten 3 Wochen:

Der Schuppi hatte geschätzte 10-12 Pfund, die anderen 20, 23 und 24Pfd.

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## harti911 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich die Bilder auf unserer Vereinshompage eingestellt habe. Der Karpfen hat innerhalb von 14 Stunden gleich zwei Mal gebissen. Einmal Samstag Abend gegen 21 Uhr und dann am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr. Ist schon kurios. Am Samstag ging er auf Boilie und am Sonntag auf Tigernuß.


 
Kommt häufiger vor als man denkt! Hatte im letzten Jahr eine Session mit einem Kumpel zusammen! Er hat abends um ca. 21 Uhr einen 22er Spiegler gefangen, den wir nach ein paar Fotos sofort wieder zurück gesetzt haben... Und siehe da, am nächsten morgen um 06:30 Uhr hat er ihn nochmal gefangen! Wir konnten das erst echt nicht glauben!   Eigentlich sollte man ja aus Fehlern lernen! |rolleyes


----------



## Rutilus (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				sailfish+harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Sailfisch*
> _Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich die Bilder auf unserer Vereinshompage eingestellt habe. Der Karpfen hat innerhalb von 14 Stunden gleich zwei Mal gebissen. Einmal Samstag Abend gegen 21 Uhr und dann am Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr. Ist schon kurios. Am Samstag ging er auf Boilie und am Sonntag auf Tigernuß._
> 
> ...


Hatte ich auch erst vor zwei Wochen. Um 3.30 Uhr gefangen, um 8.oo Uhr zurück ins Wasser und um 10.30 wieder gefangen. Ist schon kurios manchmal :m

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch erst vor zwei Wochen. Um 3.30 Uhr gefangen, um 8.oo Uhr zurück ins Wasser und um 10.30 wieder gefangen. Ist schon kurios manchmal :m ...



Hmm, komisch... und ich dachte, dass die ganzen releasten Fische alle an dem Stress elendig zugrunde gehen....


----------



## Student (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, komisch... und ich dachte, dass die ganzen releasten Fische alle an dem Stress elendig zugrunde gehen....



Nach 4,5 Stunden (Was macht man bitte solange mit einem Karpfen?) würde ich davon aber auch ausgehen...

Kann es sein, dass ihr den samt Haken und Vorfach zurückgesetzt und wieder rausgeholt habt?

Mfg

Student


----------



## * Julian * (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Würde mich aber auch mal interesseiren warum ihr den Karpefen erst 4,5 std. später zurück gesetzt habt !!!



Gruß Julian |wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				* Julian * schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich aber auch mal interesseiren warum ihr den Karpefen erst 4,5 std. später zurück gesetzt habt !!! ...



Es gibt in Einzelfällen Umstände, in denen ein kurzfristiges Hältern des Fisches in einem Karpfensack in sauerstoffreichem und tieferem Wasser zur besseren Erholung des Fisches beiträgt.

Im übrigen war mein Kommentar von oben erkennbar sarkastisch als kleiner Seitenhieb auf dümmliche und offensichtliche falsche Aussagen einer zweifelhaften Tierrechtsorganisation gemeint.


----------



## Blackmax (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt häufiger vor als man denkt! Hatte im letzten Jahr eine Session mit einem Kumpel zusammen! Er hat abends um ca. 21 Uhr einen 22er Spiegler gefangen, den wir nach ein paar Fotos sofort wieder zurück gesetzt haben... Und siehe da, am nächsten morgen um 06:30 Uhr hat er ihn nochmal gefangen! Wir konnten das erst echt nicht glauben!   Eigentlich sollte man ja aus Fehlern lernen! |rolleyes




das kann ich toppen
in einer session haben wir einen fisch, innerhalb von 2 tagen, drei mal gefangen... und das wie folgt:
ein freund angelte mit mir auf einer seite des sees, ein anderer genau auf der gegenüberliegenden seite.
1. der fisch (namens h u r e) biss auf unserer seite abends um 21 uhr.
2. auf der gegenüberliegenden bei meinem freund um 11 uhr morgens.
3. 8 stunden später war er dann wieder zu uns rübergschschwommen und ich konnte ihn zum dritten mal haken.

dieses unglaubliche erlebnis ist dann mehr aus zufall bei einem fotoabend aufgefallen. 

übrigens ist der see mit 11 ha nicht gerade klein... schon beeindruckend


----------



## Rutilus (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in Einzelfällen Umstände, in denen ein kurzfristiges Hältern des Fisches in einem Karpfensack in sauerstoffreichem und tieferem Wasser zur besseren Erholung des Fisches beiträgt.



Danke Pilkman, du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund  |supergri



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass ihr den samt Haken und Vorfach zurückgesetzt und wieder rausgeholt habt?


Nö |rolleyes



			
				*julian* schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich aber auch mal interesseiren warum ihr den Karpefen erst 4,5 std. später zurück gesetzt habt !!!



Warum ? Darum geht's hier doch gar nicht |kopfkrat 

Schönen Abend - Rutilus


----------



## Student (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht's hier doch gar nicht |kopfkrat



Naja. Aber wenn jemand einen Karpfen über mehrere Stunden hinweg irgendwo hältert, nur um bessere Fotos (bei Tageslicht) machen zu können, dann ist das sicherlich nicht die feine Art.

Und daher darf man wohl auch mal kritisch fragen, oder?

Mfg

Student


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Trotz des unfreundlichen Wetters von heute:Wind,Wolken,Sonne-mix, konnte ich gegen 17.30 einen Spiegler auf Schwimmbrot fangen.Er hatte 70cm und 11 Pfund.Er Biss an den Seerosen.War schon schön anzusehen,als er die Blätter beim Fressen zur Seite schob#6


----------



## zander55 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute, bei dem herrlichen Wetter, am Vereinsgewässer Kaiserparkweiher Pirschangeln. 
Auf Hundefutter am Haar, konnte ich einen super Schuppi von 89 cm mit 15,1 kg fangen. 
Mein erster 30 Pfünder, bin immer noch total Happy!


----------



## zander55 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte heute am Burgsee auf Schwimmbrot, was ich direkt an einem Seerosenfeld angeboten hatte, einen schlanken Spiegelkarpfen von 83 cm fangen.


----------



## M4STERM4X (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Deutschland, Deutschland, Deutschland....

Die Stimmung auf der FANMEILE war grandios und führte die Mannschaft zum ersten und hoffentlich nicht letzten triumpf#6!!!!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, gehört hier zwar nicht zum thema, aber da es so schnell keine WM mehr im eigenen land geben wird, muss man einfach mal sagen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo zusammen,

wer mich kennt weiß, ich angel eigentlich nur auf hecht und co, bin also stets im raubfischthread zu finden. heute war ich, da das wetter für raubfisch denkbar schlecht ist, auf karpfen. es ist ein kleiner stausee, wirklich klein und arsch flach. die karpfen haben meiner meinung nach gelaicht, ist das möglich? hat ständig im uferbereich geknallt, vor meinen füßen sind dicke brummer fast aufs land geflitzt, haben sich im kraut gewälzt. einige waren in trupps an der oberfläche am kuscheln das ist doch laichverhalten, oder nicht? hatte einen biss, der is schön abgezogen, leider nicht bekommen. wann lohnt es eurer meinung nach, dort wieder zu angeln und stimmt ihr mir zu, dass die jungs am laichen sind? 

mfg steffen

@m4dterm4x: du sagst es man ;-)


----------



## Rutilus (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@bubbel2000: Jawoll, stimme Dir voll und ganz zu - Ich höre auch seit zwei Tagen von allen möglichen Seen bei uns in der Gegend nichts anderes, als "Die Karpfen sind am Laichen!".
Ich denke mal eine gute Woche lang sind die Chancen dann eher nicht so gut einen der Burschen zu überlisten (kann man ja auch verstehen, wer denkt dabei schon ans Essen ) aber hinterher dürften sie dann umso hungriger sein.
Ob's bei uns in den Kanälen auch schon rund geht finde ich dann heute nacht heraus #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Blackmax (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

das mit dem "laichen" und "da lohnt es sich nicht zu angeln" finde ich, wie "bei "ostwind fängt man nichts" einfach nur anglerlatein.

ich setze es aber auch drauf an, diese regeln zu brechen...
gutes beispiel war das letzte wochenende. ich konnte es schon nicht mehr hören: Was angelt hier jetzt um die zeit? die karpfen laichen doch?! und dann auch noch bei ostwind?
aufgrund dieser tatsachen waren mein angelpartner und ich auch die einzigsten die fischten.
und siehe da... der erste karpfen hatte 28,5 pfund... es folgten noch 6 karpfen, der letzte hatte auch noch mal 28 pfund.
so?! und neben im schilff konnte man so manch burschen beim laichen zu schauen.
also ich hör nicht auf solch bauernregeln... 
die scheinbar schlechtesten situationen, bergen so manch überraschung...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@blackmax: gut gut, aber wie gesagt, jedes gewässer is anders und ausnahmen gibts auch. prinzipiell is laichzeit keine fangzeit. dieses jahr war der hecht spät dran, habe sau schlecht gefangen während es im schilf gerummst hat. habe es dann auch gelassen, dem fisch zuliebe und siehe da, nach ende hats geklingelt ohne ende. 28 pfund is schon was, aber an meinem besagten teich fangen alle nix...

@rutilus: ich werde warten und nächstes we an einen anderen teich fahren. da gibts nur satzkarpfen ;-) und ich vertreibe mir damit dann die zeit, bis der andere see weider laichfrei ist...


----------



## zander55 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Für Satzkarpfen sind Maden, Dosenmais oder eine Kombination aus beidem ein Top Köder. Am besten fischst du eine Posenmontage, und stellst die Tiefe so ein, das der Haken auf Grund liegt. Bei Angelbeginn eine Hand voll Mais anfüttern, und die Karpfen können kommen. 
Bei dem Wetter wie wir es jetzt haben, und die Karpfen an der Oberfläche ihre Bahnen ziehen, kannst du auch gut mit Brot, an der Oberfläche fangen. Wenn du nicht weit werfen musst, den Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur binden, oder bei größeren Entfernungen noch ne Wasserkugel vorschalten.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

was für eine pose, hälst du das für wichtig? olivenblei oder bebleiung auf die schnur mit schrot? na dann hab ich ja den richtigen köder für satzkarpfen gewählt


----------



## zander55 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich benutze schlanke Waggler, glaube aber nicht das die Form so wichtig ist, Hauptsache die Pose ist richtig bebleit, so das der Fisch beim Biss möglichst wenig Wiederstand spürt. Für die Bebleiung benutze ich normales Bleischrot.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ist grundangeln nicht noch unauffälliger? da merkt der fisch doch beim abziehen gar nichts, oder?


----------



## zander55 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wenn du den Schnrfangbügel auflässt vielleicht, aber bei eingeschalteten Freilauf/aufgedrehter Bremse ist der abzugswiederstand auf jedem fall größer als von einer Pose. Außerdem finde ich Posenfische wesentlich spannender.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

und das ist der grund, warum ich auch mit pose fische


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich war heute morgen mit meinem 65jährigen Angelfreund "Opa" Dietmar an der Saale mal wieder Karpfenangeln. Ein toller Sonnenaufgang kündigte sich an, Dunst lag über dem Wasser und ein schöner Sommertag kündigte sich an. Perfektes Wetter für Karpfen und so sagte ich gleich "Heute werden wir bestimmt gut fangen." Wir hatten zwar an den vergangenen Tagen nicht vorgefüttert, aber da ist ja nicht nötig, wenn man einen Hot Spot kennt.
Also schnell ein paar Hände Frolic rein und los. Nachdem nach einer halben Stunde noch immer keine Brassen und Döbel gebissen hatten war ich mir erst recht sicher, dass heute ein Karpfentag wird, denn ausbleibende Weißfischbisse sind dafür immer ein gutes Zeichen. 
Nach einer Stunde endlich der erste Karpfenbiss bei Angelopa Dietmar. Leider schlitze der Fisch aus, was bei Karpfen mit Festbleimontage ja eigentlich nur recht selten passiert.
Danach tat sich erstmal nix. Dietmar fing zwischenzeitlich mal einen kleinen Döbel. 
Dann gegen 9 Uhr der nächste Karpfenbiss. Nach schönem Drill in starker Strömung konnte ich einen 62 cm Spiegler landen.
Gleich darauf noch nen fetten 50er Döbel.
Nun war der Bann gebrochen. Dietmar bekam den nächsten Karpfenbiss. Kaum hatte der Drill begonnen, biss auch an seiner zweiten Rute ein Karpfen. Diese nahm ich dann auf, jedoch war die Bremse leider zugedreht, da es zuvor mal einen Hänger gegeben hatte und es gelang mir nicht sie schnell genug zu öffnen, so dass dieser Karpfen durch Ausschlitzen verloren ging. Aber Dietmar hatte ja noch den Karpfen an der ersten Rute dran und konnte den kämpferischen Schuppi von 62 cm dann landen. Direkt danach war ich wieder dran mit einem Karpfen. Der Fisch lieferte einen erstklassigen Drill ab, so dass ich ihn zunächst viel größer geschätzt hatte. Es war dann aber doch "nur" ein 67er Spiegler. Dann bekam Dietmar nochmal eine weitere Chance und konnte nun auch noch seinen zweiten Karpfen des vormittags landen. Ein schön ,fetter Spiegler von 71 cm. Er wirkt auf dem Foto viel kleiner, da er nicht vorgehalten ist, aber ich hab selbst nachgemessen.
Innerhalb von einer Stunde (9 -10 Uhr) hatten wir 5 der insgesamt 6 Karpfenbisse. Auch wenn heute kein richtig großer dabei war, muss ich sagen dass es auch für Saaleverhältnisse außergewöhnlich gut gebissen hatte. Meine Vermutung vom Angelbeginn war also richtig.
Ein Ansitz wie man ihn sich wünscht eben.
All die Karpfen haben wir zurückgesetzt und gebissen haben sie alle auf Frolic.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Sehr schön ! Schönes Wetter , Schöne Fische , was will man mehr ?


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ zander55: Großes Petri zum 30Pfünder. Den haste dir echt verdient nach deiner tollen Karpfenfangserie. :m


----------



## zander55 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Veit
Danke für das Petrie.
Dir natürlich auch ein dickes Petrie Heil von mir.#6


----------



## Rutilus (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Veit: Petri ! Schöner Beweis dafür, dass man nicht unbedingt füttern muss wenn man zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle ist #6


@Blackmax: Du hast natürlich Recht, dass man in der Laichzeit auch Karpfen fangen kann, _meistens_ hält sich Appetit der Karpfen aber doch auffallend in Grenzen.

Bei uns am Kanal ging dann gestern abend auch schon ganz schön die Post ab, überall Platschen und dicke Wellen - ab und zu sprang auch mal einer übermütig aus dem Wasser.

Hunger hatten einige dennoch, habe immerhin noch 2 Bisse bekommen - einer ausgeschlitzt und ein 17er Schuppi.

Allen eine schöne Laichzeit :q - Rutilus


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

zwar nicht der Riese,aber trotzdem endlich mal nen Karpfen wieder.63cm hatte er und war recht schlank.
Köder war Schwimmbrot.
 Aber richtig Hunger haben die immer noch nicht.Denke die sind in der Laichvorbereitung


----------



## honeybee (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wir waren heute mal Stippen gewesen und haben nebenbei jeder eine Rute (Schwimmer) mit Wurm rausgelegt.

Dauerte auch nicht lange un ich konnte den ersten kleinen Karpfen von ca. 44cm landen (auf Tauwurm). Kurz darauf folgte ein ca. 40iger (Mais). Ich habe beide nicht gemessen deswegen die ca. Maße.

Ingolf hatte dann noch einen Karpfen auf der Stippe, der leider nach gut 10 Minuten Drill ausschlitzte. Zum Schluss bekam ich noch einen größeren karpfen an den Haken, jedoch ist mir die Hauptschnur gerissen. Ich stellte dann fest, das diese total aufgeraut|rolleyes war und somit beendete ich das angeln, da ich keine andere Rute ausser der Stippe dabei hatte.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ach ja, satzkarpfen angeln, hätt ich vielleicht auch lieber machen sollen, die hechte waren mit nicht gut gesonnen dieses we...


----------



## bennie (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wem sagst du das


----------



## honeybee (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, satzkarpfen angeln, hätt ich vielleicht auch lieber machen sollen, die hechte waren mit nicht gut gesonnen dieses we...



Tja hättest Du das mal gemacht. Leider sind in diesem Gewässer die Karpfen alle in dieser Größe. Selten fängt man Exemplare über 50cm. Von noch größeren kann man nur träumen, obwohl es sie laut der Taucher gibt. 
Da es sich um einen alten Steinbruch handelt, ist das angeln recht schwierig, da dort die Ufer sehr steil abfallen bis auf eine Tiefe von 36m. Strukturen gibts dort nicht und das Wasser ist Glasklar. Und genauso sieht es dort mit der Nahrung für die Karpfen aus. Die ernähren sich nur von den Muscheln, denn was anderes gibts dort nicht....


----------



## Baldur (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

An unserem kleinen Vereinssee fings gut an, wir haben halt nicht sooo Große Karpfen, aber doch ganz nett:

Ich alleine hab einen 32-Pfünder raus (Auf Boilie), einen 12-Pfünder (auf Makrele!!!!!), was mir bekannt ist, sind noch ein 20 Pfünder und ein 22er gefangen worden - fing nicht schlecht an!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

klingt eher nach nem raubfisch als nach nem karpfen gewässer. lieber kleine karpfen als gar keine und in dem klaren wasser siehts doch klasse, aus, wenn man den fisch drillt...


----------



## plattform7 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Tja hättest Du das mal gemacht. Leider sind in diesem Gewässer die Karpfen alle in dieser Größe. Selten fängt man Exemplare über 50cm. Von noch größeren kann man nur träumen, obwohl es sie laut der Taucher gibt.
> Da es sich um einen alten Steinbruch handelt, ist das angeln recht schwierig, da dort die Ufer sehr steil abfallen bis auf eine Tiefe von 36m. Strukturen gibts dort nicht und das Wasser ist Glasklar. Und genauso sieht es dort mit der Nahrung für die Karpfen aus. Die ernähren sich nur von den Muscheln, denn was anderes gibts dort nicht....


 
Solch ein ähnliches Gewässer haben wir hier auch... Ein großer Baggersee. Eigentlich ist das unser Raubfischgewässer, aber eben diese Riesenkarpfen, die man im Sommer vom Boot aus beobachten kann, gibt es und zwar auch viele, aber fangen tut man welche nur selten und dann auch ausschließlich Exemplare um die 50 cm.

Diesen Sommen wollte ich mal dort gezielt auf die großen versuchen, mit Muscheln als Köder, weil die dort auch fast ausschließlich Muscheln verzehren...

Aber genau solche Karpfen, wie von dir gefangen, machen sehr viel Laune an einer Matchrute


----------



## zander55 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War am Samstag auch mal wieder auf Karpfen, am Vereinsgewässer Burgsee. Nachts um 1 Uhr gab es einen Schuppi von 66 cm auf Boilie, und das war es auch schon für diese Session. Hab mir das echt besser vorgestellt. 
Aber nächstes mal wir sicherlich besser.


----------



## Knispel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mein Enkel Lucas ( 4 Jahre ) mit seinen ersten selbst gefangenen Karpfen. Der Vater ( C-H Bremen ) trägt mit, da der Fisch mit seinen 14000 g zu schwer für den Lütten war. Marco hatten die Rute und den Kleinen während des Drilles allerdings mit festgehalten, sonst hätte der Lütte Schwimmunterricht bekommen....


----------



## Team Browning (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute,

bei uns in der Nähe Deggendorf wurde am Donnerstag ein neuer *Rekordkarpfen* von *32,5kilo* und einer länge von *1,24m* gefangen!!!!
Ich glaub sogar das es *DEUTSCHERREKORD* ist. 
Wahnsinn so ein Riese!!!

Schöne Grüße an alle...........


----------



## honeybee (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Heute nochmal 3 Karpfen

46cm; 52cm und ein kleiner 35iger....


----------



## Sveni90 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Team Bowning
gibts Bilder?
Wenn ja wo?


----------



## USA (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Team Browning schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei uns in der Nähe Deggendorf wurde am Donnerstag ein neuer *Rekordkarpfen* von *32,5kilo* und einer länge von *1,24m* gefangen!!!!
> Ich glaub sogar das es *DEUTSCHERREKORD* ist.
> ...


mmhh.. joa könnnt hin kommen!
Als ich letztes Jahr beim angeln war hat mein "Gegenüber" angler einen mind. 30kg schweren und 1,2m langen schuppenkarpfen gefangen!(War am Main)
Mann , wennde sowas gesehn hast biste stumm wien stück Gras! 
Ein Morzviech!!
Ich glaub ich hab sogar bilder......lasst mich mal schaun|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Knipsel: super sache, klasse foto ;-) petri dem jungen!


----------



## KARPFEN14 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hi 

ich konnte heute meinen 3spiegler innerhalb von 2tagen landen er war 71cm lang und 22pfund schwer


ps:würde fotos gerne reinstellen aber ich weiß nicht wie man das format ändern kann um die fotos hier herein zu stellen!


----------



## Team Browning (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Sveni90,

Leider noch nicht,ich kann dir momentan nur denn Zeitungsartikel zeigen:

http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/artikel.php?cid=29-125000106&Ressort=bay&BNR=0


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Sveni90 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ok danke schonmal


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Knipsel: super sache, klasse foto ;-) petri dem jungen!


 
Danke,


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Rainer,

na, Dein Enkel ist ja wohl die Anglerlaufbahn vorherbestimmt... nach dem klasse Fang wird ihn wohl nichts mehr zuhause halten, oder? :q #6

PS:
4 Jahre? In dem Alter ist den Kleinen das Karpfenangeln ja meist noch etwas langweilig und sie wollen noch beschäftigt werden... zumindest die Zeit zwischen den Bissen. War bei uns bisher zumindest so. Hast Du oder Dein Sohn da mehr Glück?


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> na, Dein Enkel ist ja wohl die Anglerlaufbahn vorherbestimmt... nach dem klasse Fang wird ihn wohl nichts mehr zuhause halten, oder? :q #6
> 
> ...


 
Moin Markus,

sicherlich muss ich mich als Opa immer mal wieder abseits setzen um mit dem kleinen eine Runde Stippen oder um die Seen laufen um ihn alles zu zeigen und zu erklähren. Aber alles in allen klappt es jetzt schon recht gut mit ihm beim Karpfenangeln. Besonders wenn wir denn grillen oder wenn er die Nacht im Bivi auf der Liege verbringen kann. Ganz wie sein Vater. Habe übriegens beim gleichen Ansitz auf Boillie einen Waller gefangen. Hier zu sehen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69485&page=27
der 4. Eintrag


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Markus,
> sicherlich muss ich mich als Opa immer mal wieder abseits setzen um mit dem kleinen eine Runde Stippen. Aber alles in allen klappt es jetzt schon recht gut mit ihm beim Karpfenangeln. Besonders wenn wir denn grillen und wenn er die Nacht im Bivi auf der Liege verbringen kann. Ganz wie sein Vater.



Stimmt, das mit dem Stippen ist immer ´ne gute Geschichte für die Kinnings, da passiert ja auch mal öfter was. #6 

Positiver Nebenaspekt der kleinen Fische: Die geben wunderbare Hechtköder ab. :q 
Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen mal wieder einen Hecht beim Karpfenangeln verloren habe - der Räuber hatte sich eine etwas schief gehakte große Rotfeder auf kleinen Einzelboilie geschnappt - werd ich auch dazu übergehen, öfter eine Rute auf Raubfisch mit Köderfisch am Grund anzubieten. Man füttert sich ja regelrecht auch die Kleinfische an den Platz.


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Vor allen kann man sie denn, wenn sie Schwimmen können mal eben losschicken und sagen, "fang mir mal eben ein paar Köderfische" und hat denn seine Ruhe....hab ich jedenfalls bei meinem Sohn Marco ( C-H Bremen ) so gemacht


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe übriegens beim gleichen Ansitz auf Boillie einen Waller gefangen. Hier zu sehen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69485&page=27
> der 4. Eintrag



Klasse Rainer #6, diese Spezies fehlt mir nach wie vor in meiner Fangstatistik. Aber mit ´nem Boilie hat man ja nicht unbedingt den schlechtesten Köder, um mal so einen Beifang zu bekommen.


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Rainer #6, diese Spezies fehlt mir nach wie vor in meiner Fangstatistik. Aber mit ´nem Boilie hat man ja nicht unbedingt den schlechtesten Köder, um mal so einen Beifang zu bekommen.


 
Marco hat des öfteren schon Waller auf Boillies gefangen, aber immer nur auf Top Secret, Muschel - Boillies. Diese Murmeln werden wohl von den großen "Geisterfischen" geliebt. Das war übriegens auch mein erster Waller. Man erlebt also immer noch mal was neues, habe sogar letzte Woche die erste Finte meines Lebens in der Weser beim Feedern gefangen, musste erst einmal im Bestimmungsbuch nachschauen, ob Maifisch oder Finte. Der Fisch hatte aber 6 statt 2 Punkte auf der Flanke.


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe sogar letzte Woche meine erste Finte meines Lebens in der Weser beim Feedern gefangen.



Hab ich in dem anderen Thread gelesen, wirklich interessant! Ich sag ja, angeln wird praktisch nie langweilig... #6


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Geiler Fisch Knispel, glückwunsch an deinen Enkel!
Mit 4 Jahren und schon den ersten fast 30 Pfünder mein lieber Scholli. Ich habe noch bis letzte Woche gebraucht um das erste mal dokumentiert einen über 10kg zu fangen.

Erster Ansitz 10.6. ich 2 Fehlbisse, mein Kumpel erst 13kg neuer PB, dann in der selben Nacht noch ein 17kg. Gebissen um 2 und um 4.

Zweiter Ansitz am 14.6 nur ein Biss die ganze Nacht, diemal bei mir 19,3kg wow, dass war für uns schon ein Monster. Gebissen wieder gegen 2 Uhr.

Dritter Ansitz 16.6 garnichts.
Alles auf Hartmais.

Gestern mal eine Rute mit Mais ausgelegt ein schöner 80cm Schuppi, fertig abgelaicht.

Das waren mal die letzten 2 Wochen zusammengefasst.

TL


----------



## Erdwurm (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe diesen Karpefn gestern frueh um halb 6 in einem baggersee am main im umkreis von bamberg gefangen! er biss auf einen selfmade salmon boilie und einen diabolo leber popup!
Er hatte 28 pfund und 87 cm! neuer pb! war happy!


----------



## k1ng (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte diesen 52 Pfund Spiegler Sonntags morgens mit einem Erdnuss Pop Up überlisten


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				k1ng schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte diesen 52 Pfund Spiegler Sonntags morgens mit einem Erdnuss Pop Up überlisten



Hi,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fisch, aber bei der Gewichtsangabe ist Dir sicher ein Zahlendreher untergekommen, oder? #h


----------



## k1ng (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wenn du mir deine email gibst, schicke ich dir große bilder ;-)

neber dem Fisch liegt noch ein 42 er und der sieht dagegen klein aus


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				k1ng schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mir deine email gibst, schicke ich dir große bilder ;-)
> 
> neber dem Fisch liegt noch ein 42 er und der sieht dagegen klein aus



Alles klar, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Dachte nur, dass Du dich geirrt hast...


----------



## Alexander112 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich habe die beiden Schnapper von 42 und 52 selber fotografiert.

Er hat es einfach drauf. 

Man kann nur hoffen, dass in Zukunft größere beißen und nicht immer kleine im Bereich von 50 Pfund.

Gruss


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Alexander112 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die beiden Schnapper von 42 und 52 selber fotografiert.
> 
> Er hat es einfach drauf.
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber dein Eintrag strotzt nicht gerade von geistiger Reife. Mit 25 Jahren solltest Du eigentlich weiter entwickelt sein.
#q #q #q #d #d #d
hast Du einmal Deine Waage kontrolliert ob die richtig wiegt ?????


----------



## meckpomm (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Richtig schöner Spiegler.
Ich möchte ja auch nicht unhöfflich sein, aber wenn der 42er daneben liegt würde ich mal behaupten, dass mindestens ein Fische gehältert wurde, dafür spricht auch der Karpfensack im Hintergrund, und wenn man sich das Foto anschaut, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass mit dem boot übergesetzt wurde, sind die Fische wie Delfine neben dem Boot hergeschwommen und dann wieder in den kescher gesprungen?
Hört sich vielleicht jetzt sehr provokant an aber die Fragen stellen sich nicht nur mir... Ihr müsst auch immer auf die Wirkung eures Verhaltens nach aussen achten.
Ein kluger alter Mann meinte mal: Einen guten Karpfenangler erkennt man nicht an der Größe und Anzahl seiner Fische sondern daran, wie er mit den einzelnen Fischen umgeht.

MfG Rene


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				meckpomm schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kluger alter Mann meinte mal: Einen guten Karpfenangler erkennt man nicht an der Größe und Anzahl seiner Fische sondern daran, wie er mit den einzelnen Fischen umgeht.
> 
> MfG Rene


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Ganz meiner Meinung.....
Mich wundert auch, wie der Fänger den 52 pfünder mal eben locker aus dem Handgelenk trägt und nebenbei noch gelöst lächelt. So stark sieht der Typ doch gar nicht aus. Der Fisch im Posting darüber sieht in etwa gleich groß aus, na ja, derf betreffende Fisch hat denn wohl 24 pfund Boillies gefressen, seinem Hängebauch nach.


----------



## Leif (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Also 52 Pfund soll das Schätzken haben?
Wo????????????????????????
Es ist ja eigentlich Wurscht, wieviel er wiegt. Es ist ein schöner fisch und darauf kommt es an.
Aber das ist kein absoluter Riese.
Vielleicht ist es ein siamesischer zwilling und den zweiten sieht man nicht!!!!!


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das ist einer unserer Fische vom letzten jahr, der hatte "nur" 42,3 Pfund bei 
98 cm, der sieht aber anders aus....


----------



## Pilkman (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Geil, eigentlich wird es jetzt richtig amüsant.... :q :q :q

Über den Fang kann man ja reden, aber was nun an Postings kommt ist echt nur noch flach und niveaulos... :q


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, eigentlich wird es jetzt richtig amüsant.... :q :q :q
> 
> Über den Fang kann man ja reden, aber was nun an Postings kommt ist echt nur noch flach und niveaulos... :q


 
Können wir nicht mitreden Markus, müssen ja erst mal Angeln lernen. Ich frage nur, was ich nach rund 30 Jahren Karpfenangeln noch lernen soll.....hoppla, jetzt ist das Posting von @alexander112 weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

für mich hat der bestensfalls 40,eher so 30-35 pfund,und der vergleich mit dem bild darüber passt schon ganz gut.

aber ist ja auch egal,n schöner dicker fisch ist es trotzdem

könnt ja mal raten was der hier hat!
länge und gewicht

zu meiner info,ich bin 1,94m und wiege 110 kg!!


----------



## Pike79 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> könnt ja mal raten was der hier hat!
> länge und gewicht


 
Was der hier "hatte" meinst du doch, oder?

Fische, die im heimischen Garten fotografiert werden sind meist nicht mehr so lebendig!

Hat er wenigstens geschmeckt?

Ich hoffe, dass er nicht auf dem Misthaufen gelandet ist!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pike79 schrieb:
			
		

> Was der hier "hatte" meinst du doch, oder?
> 
> Fische, die im heimischen Garten fotografiert werden sind meist nicht mehr so lebendig!
> 
> ...



geräuchert sehr gut,die g nachbarschaft hat auch was abbekommen,hab den auch nur mitgenommen weil mir mehrere polen sagten das das wirklich schmeckt.
aber in zukunft net mehr die größe,ist doch nicht so einfach in der truhe unterzubringen


----------



## Manni1980 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

ich frage mich nur wie man auf die Idee kommen kann einen Fisch von der Größe abzuledern! ;+

Selbst wenn der Papst mir sagen würde wie toll so etwas schmeckt würde ich doch keinen Fisch dieser Gewichtsklasse zum Essen mitnehmen.

Aber das soll jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Leif (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi.

Soweit ich weiß, kann man nur große Welse noch recht gut verspeisen. Aber dafür lege ich die Hand auch nicht ins feuer.
Aber warum muss ein so großer Graser bitte dran glauben?
Die eskimos essen auch Seehunde. und trotzdem latsche ich nicht den ganzen Tag am Strand lang und würde einen mitnehmen.
Das ist nen schwaches Argument.
Ich finde das hat immer nen gutes Stück mit Gier zu tun!!!
Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Knispel (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Manni, @ Leif
wir wollen doch bestimmt nicht wieder eine C&R - Debatte anfangen. Jeder muß mit solchen Fischen tun und lassen was er will, nur nicht den Tieren unnützes Leid zufügen. Graser sind sehr empfindlich, sagen wir einfach , der Fisch war nicht mehr lebensfähig.


----------



## macfisch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Boah das geht ein auf den Keks.
Man sollte angeln, um den Fisch zu verwerten.
Man denke dran, das man nur mit vernünftigen Grund angeln sollte. Wenn ich denn lese das andere, jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, angeln die nicht aus vernünftigen Grund.

Ich hau nicht alles tot, was an der Angel hängt, aber sobald er maßig und verwertbar ist , kommt er später auf den Teller.

Und gut zu wissen das nen Graser schmeckt, denn kann man den ja das nächste mal gezielt beangeln.


----------



## Leif (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Knispel.

Deiner meinung nach dürfte dann wohl keiner auf große graser gezielt angeln. Weil sie zu empfindlich sind!!!
Stimmts???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni, @ Leif
> wir wollen doch bestimmt nicht wieder eine C&R - Debatte anfangen. Jeder muß mit solchen Fischen tun und lassen was er will, nur nicht den Tieren unnützes Leid zufügen. Graser sind sehr empfindlich, sagen wir einfach , der Fisch war nicht mehr lebensfähig.



war er auch echt net da der haken im kiemenbogen saß und blutete,und das ist kein witz.

ich hab ja auch mehrere andere graser schon zurückgestezt und normale karpfen nehm ich eh net mit.
also reg dich man net so auf,er ist einer sinnvollen verwertung zu gute gekommen,punkt!
unser see ist so sauber das du 2-3 meter tief schauen kannst an manchen tagen,wenn ich beim schwimmen morgens im wasser stehe(bruststief,kann ich meine füße sehen.
daraus kannste schließen das der fisch ehct geschmeckt hat!

meine freese für alles muß man sich rechtfertigen hier.
dafür nageln sich andere den trophaenfisch an die wand,das ist dann wieder cool oder wie????


wie wärs denn back to topic


@macfisch

in koteletts schneiden und dann räuchern geht besser


----------



## BadPoldi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

um mal wieder zurückzukommen, stell ich auch mal einen ein...

größe und gewicht spar ich mir, wenn ich mir da so manche karpfen anschaue und die angaben lese kommt mir nur ein müdes lächeln über die lippen... (mal sehn wer sich auf den slips getretten fühlt)....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> um mal wieder zurückzukommen, stell ich auch mal einen ein...
> 
> ...



richtig,ich ahb bewußt das gewicht meines fisches auch net hingeschrieben,kann ja geraten werden ich löse dann auf.

auch ein schöner fisch von dir muß ich sagen,der hatte sicherlich ne masse power.
auch so marke 35-43 schätz ich mal,ist schwer zu erkennen da schräges foto von der seite


----------



## Knispel (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gratuliere zu den + 20 kg Fisch @Bad Poldi


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ein prächtiger Fisch! Petri Heil und mit den Gewichten hast du recht... da wird aus Pfund gerne mal wieder Kilo und zwar 1:1


----------



## Knispel (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knispel.
> 
> Deiner meinung nach dürfte dann wohl keiner auf große graser gezielt angeln. Weil sie zu empfindlich sind!!!
> Stimmts???


 
Nich ZU Empfindlich @Leif, sonder Empfindlich. Man darf mit dieser Fischart nicht lange rumhantieren, daß können sie überhaupt nicht ab, zumindest nicht, wenn man ihn nicht als seine Zielfischart gefangen hat und zurücksetzen will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Nich ZU Empfindlich @Leif, sonder Empfindlich. Man darf mit dieser Fischart nicht lange rumhantieren, daß können sie überhaupt nicht ab, zumindest nicht, wenn man ihn nicht als seine Zielfischart gefangen hat und zurücksetzen will.



geb ich dir recht,n schuppi oder so kann leicht nasses gras und 2 minuten aufenthalt locker ab,ein graser net.

gesehen schon öfters,da wird ein fisch im trockenen abgelegt,oder am strand und dann wieder rein damit nach kräftiger panierung und puderung.

ein schuppi kanns meist ab,ein spiegler net s0,ein graser verpilzt oder bekommt n hitzschlag wie ein marmorkarpfen etc.

ich versuceh graser mittlerweile wenns irgendwie geht noch im wasser abzuhaken.ohne das kescher etc zum einsatz kommen.
,sitzt der haken tief wird gleich abgeschnitten ,lieber n 6er haken irgendwo im schlund,bei einem 30er ist das net so schlimm,aber ne op ist der fast sichere tod!!


----------



## USA (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Boah das geht ein auf den Keks.
> Man sollte angeln, um den Fisch zu verwerten.
> Man denke dran, das man nur mit vernünftigen Grund angeln sollte. Wenn ich denn lese das andere, jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, angeln die nicht aus vernünftigen Grund.
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes posting!! Bin ganz deiner meinung...du klaust mir die worte!:m|wavey:


----------



## k1ng (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Also nen graßer ohne Kescher abhaken wird sehr problematisch, vor allem 40 Pfund aufwärts.
Die Polen essen auch Bresen und andren Müll ausm Rhein ^^


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@BadPoldi: geiles ding ))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

da kann man bei den raubfischen lange auf sone traumfänge warten, da habts ihr karpfenangler zum glück leichter!!! tolle fische.


----------



## BadPoldi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man bei den raubfischen lange auf sone traumfänge warten, da habts ihr karpfenangler zum glück leichter!!! tolle fische.



Hi,

erstmal schön das euch der karpfen gefällt, gewichte sind in meinen augen nur für den fänger, es zählt das erlebniss...
sind übrigens auch sehr schöne hier drinn, nur leider haben ein paar einen faden beigeschmack...

@Bubbel2000 würd ich so nicht unterschreiben den satz oben. ich fisch nun schon ne weile fast nur noch auf karpfen und waller, das kann ne ganz schöne durststrecke werden über 30 pfd zu kommen. gut die 20er marke fällt meistens relativ schnell. ich sprech hier von pfd und nicht kilos. 
ich kenn aber auch spezialisierte hecht und zanderfischer, die fangen jährlich fast genausoviele hechte bzw. zander wie ich karpfen fange. und da sind schon auch ganz schöne brummer dabei....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ist die frage wieviel du fängst und wie oft du angelst

im schnitt 1 oder 2 oder sogar 5 pro ansitz??

also ich fange fast immer karpfen,und fahre meist nur 3-5 studnen angeln.
mehrfänge bis hoch zu 6-10 karpfen sind keine seltenheit in der zeit.
der schnitt dürfte so bei 3 karpfen etwa liegen.
einer über 10pfund ist auch fast immer dabei und über 20 hatte ich dieses jahr etwa so 10-12.
hast aber recht,30 pfund ist schon seltener,da hab ich erst 2 dieses jahr.
aber die satzkarpfen von 4-12 pfund etwa sind auch in der überzahl|supergri 

an de´r feederute auch kein wunder mit 3 maiskörnern


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

generell fangen karpfenangler schneller große fische als raubfischangler...wer nur in topraubfischgewässern angelt, z.b. bodden, ok. an nem teich fangt ihr nen dicken karpfen, ich muss ewig warten, bis der große hecht klingelt... ;-)


----------



## BadPoldi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> ist die frage wieviel du fängst und wie oft du angelst
> 
> im schnitt 1 oder 2 oder sogar 5 pro ansitz??
> 
> ...



Hi,

also, ich geh viel fischen und selten unter 12 stunden...

ich würd sagen, jedes we und 1-2 mal unter der woche....

die ausbeute ist unterschiedlich, je nach gewässer. während ich erst wieder 14 tage am stück nur ein rotauge zu gesicht bekam (welches dafür aber kapital war) gibts auch auf 5 stunden über 10 fische je nach dem. allerdings fast ausschließlich mit boilies und oder partikel.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> generell fangen karpfenangler schneller große fische als raubfischangler...wer nur in topraubfischgewässern angelt, z.b. bodden, ok. an nem teich fangt ihr nen dicken karpfen, ich muss ewig warten, bis der große hecht klingelt... ;-)



Hi,

mal vom bodden abgesehen, ich hab auch gerade 14 tage dauerblank hinter mir. 

kopf hoch, die großen fallen nicht von den bäumen, wenns auch in den zeitschriften so dargestellt wird.

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

war ja auch wieder laichzeit dabei,beim letzten ansitz hatte ich auch nur einen fisch von ca 65cm,das wars,hab aber genug gesehen.

mein prob ist das ich meist von 11-16 uhr unterwegs bin was im sommer net das günstigste ist!


----------



## Veit (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute morgen gemeinsam mit meinem 65jährigen Angelfreund Dietmar an der Saale auf Karpfenangeln. An meinen Ruten ging heute zwar bis auf einen  Döbel nix, dafür konnte Dietmar 2 schöne Saalekarpfen fangen und somit war es ja doch ein erfolgreicher Ansitz. Ein 65 cm Schuppi und ein 62 cm langer Spiegler gingen Dietmar an den Haken, desweiteren ein Döbel und eine Brasse.
Köder war wie immer Frolic.


----------



## carp-kutte (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute.

War auch endlich mal erfolgreich.Nach 10 Nullnächten hat es nun mal geklappt. 1 Spiegler auf Hartmais,15 Pfund.Ein Biss auf 
Boilie aber leider im Seerosenfeld ausgestiegen.|kopfkrat 
Aber was solls,da hilft nur dran bleiben.

schöne Grüsse carp-kutte


----------



## Scholli79 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Boardies,

ich war gestern seit langem nochmal zu einer kurzen Session an meinem Vereinsgewässer...




Mfg Marcel


----------



## Raabiat (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri @ Scholli

sind das nich bildhübsche Fische?:l


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Marco ( C-H Bremen ) hatte wieder ein goldenes Händchen mit diesen + 20 kg Fisch


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|schild-g zum schönen Schuppi!#6


----------



## Manni1980 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Marco ( C-H Bremen ) hatte wieder ein goldenes Händchen mit diesen + 20 kg Fisch



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Wirklich ein schöner Fisch!!!

Aber da muss man doch nicht so grimmig auf dem Bild schauen, da kann man sich ruhig mal freuen.


----------



## C-H Bremen (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Wirklich ein schöner Fisch!!!
> 
> Aber da muss man doch nicht so grimmig auf dem Bild schauen, da kann man sich ruhig mal freuen.


 
Tut mir leid ich war so überrascht das ich das lachen
vergessen habe.Haben bestimmt noch ein Bild wo ich am 
Lachen war das kommt dann rein.


----------



## Rutilus (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@c-h bremen:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Wunderschöner Fisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Dart (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Na, das ist doch mal ne Schuppi-Granate#6 
Meine allerherzlichsten Glueckwuensche zu dem herrlichen Monstercarp.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Knispel (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid ich war so überrascht das ich das lachen
> vergessen habe.Haben bestimmt noch ein Bild wo ich am
> Lachen war das kommt dann rein.


 
Jau, und hast mir noch vor lauter Hibbeligkeit nach dem Fang des Fisches beim neu Beködern mein Muschel Dip ausgekippt |gr: . Die 5 € stell ich Dir in Rechnung, hab mir eben einen neuen geholt. |wavey:


----------



## bennie (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, und hast mir noch vor lauter Hibbeligkeit mein Muschel Dip ausgekippt |gr: . Die 5 € stell ich Dir in Rechnung, hab mir eben einen neuen geholt. |wavey:


 
Haste die Chips denn noch ohne gegessen? Sonst stell ihm die auch noch in Rechnung


----------



## BadPoldi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Marco ( C-H Bremen ) hatte wieder ein goldenes Händchen mit diesen + 20 kg Fisch



Hi,

schöner fisch, schönes foto, gratulation!

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## zander55 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@C-H Bremen Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Geiler Fisch!

Konnte gestern am Burgsee auf Fischboilie einen kleinen Schuppi von 63 cm fangen und als Beifang gab es eine schöne Schleie von 45 cm und mehr als 3 Pfund, ebenfalls auf Boilie.


----------



## zander55 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gestern am Vereinsgewässer ein Schuppi von 67 cm auf Heilbutt Pop up Boilie...


----------



## Knispel (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schön schlanke Fische, gefallen mir. So Art Wildform.


----------



## AK74 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wahr endlich mal erfolgreich graser 15,7 kg auf frolic


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri AK74 zu deinem Grasi#6


----------



## Naglfar (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

petri zu den schönen fischen!

ich würd auch so gern ans wasser gehen und muss noch 14tage warten.......

@ak74: wie hast du dein frolic angeboten? wusste nicht, dass die graser auch frolic nehmen. waren das original frolic?

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Knispel (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich hab geblankt und C-H Bremen hat mal wieder gefangen....

15000 g


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich war heute morgen an der Saale auch mal wieder Karpfenangeln.
Schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit ging mir ein schöner ???Karpfen von 76 cm an den Haken. Durch sein außergewöhnliches Schuppenkleid wirklich ein sehr schöner Fisch und er war auch in extrem guter Kondition, denn erst nach einer Viertelstunde Drill gab er sich geschlagen. Nach dem Foto durfte er selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen. Einen weiteren Karpfenbiss gab es nicht mehr, nur 3 gute Döbel bissen noch an. Köder war wie immer Frolic.

Mein alter Angelfreund Dietmar, der ja sonst meistens dabei is, wenn ich Karpfenangeln gehe konnte übrigens am Freitag an unserer Angelstelle einen riesengroßen Spiegelkarpfen von sage und schreibe 95 cm landen und auch der biss auf Frolic. Leider war keine Waage dabei. Foto wurde auch nur mit normalem Apperat gemacht, aber eventuell kann ichs mal einscannen. Man sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass Dietmar sein ganzes Leben lang fast nur auf Karpfen geangelt hat, aber immer "nur" Fische bis 80 cm gefangen hat. Nun im Alter von 65 Jahren, hat er innerhalb von einem Monat zwei Fische von 91 und nun 95 cm gefangen (und übrigens auch zurückgesetzt). Ich finde das ist schon mehr als bemerkenswert und freue mich total für ihn.#6


----------



## AK74 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ak74: wie hast du dein frolic angeboten? wusste nicht, dass die graser auch frolic nehmen. waren das original frolic?

am grund, haar montage, original frolic
das war mein zweiter graser beide auf frolic


----------



## zander55 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri allen Fängern

@Knispel Bei uns Haben fast alle Schuppis so ne Wildkarpfenform, sind sehr schöne Fische, allerdings wäre mir ab und zu nen Dicker lieber, da es so schon sehr schwer ist nen 30 Pfünder zu fangen.

War heute am Burgsee und konnte einem Seerosenfeld einen Schuppi 
von 76 cm / 14 Pfund auf Schwimmbrot.


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das Gewicht ist doch relativ, Eure Fische sind Klasse.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Zander55etri zu deinen jetzigen und deinen anderen tollen Karpfen#6 Muss Knispel recht geben.Die schlanken Schuppenkarpfen sind schön und gefallen auch mir:l 
Kann es vielleicht mit der Wassertiefe zutun haben?
Habe mal in nen nur durchschnittlich ungefähr 60cm tiefen "Pfützenteich" relativ schlanke und recht lange Spiegelkarpfen gefangen.Auch diese Spiegelkarpfen von nur höchstens bis 60cm hatten recht viele Schuppen an den Seiten.Fast schon wie Zeilkarpfen#c sahen die aus .War gestern an soeinem Badesee auf Karpfen...gesprungen sind sie ja.Interessiert haben sie sich nicht für das Schwimmbrot und den Mais#q Ein großen Spiegler von schätzungsweise 20Pfund und dunkel Bronzefarben ist ungefähr 2 meter vor meinen Füßen vorbeigezogen:k War das ein Anblick:l 

Nochmal Petri zu den Karpfen


----------



## zander55 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Schleienwühle
Also an der Tiefe des Gewässers wird es nicht liegen, da der See mit über 30 Metern Wassertiefe sehr tief für seine 3,2 Ha ist. Allerdings haben mit einige Vereinsmitglieder die schon seid mehr als 10 Jahren im Verein sind gesagt, dass früher Wildkarpfen besetzt wurden. Kann mir vorstellen daher vorstellen, dass diese Schlanke form in den Genen der Fische liegt, denn an den Nahrungsvorkommen im See kann es nicht liegen, da vereinzelt richtig fette Spiegler gefangen werden.


----------



## hawkeye (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hey Zander 55:
Über einen solchen schönen, schlanken und kampfstarken Fisch freue ich mich viel mehr, als über eine gleichlange, 30 Pfund schwere, überdimensionierte Murmel!!


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Kenne auch einen See, da sind diese schlanken auf und davon Raser drin, da hat man ein Torpedo an der Angel.


----------



## USA (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute morgen an der Saale auch mal wieder Karpfenangeln.
> Schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit ging mir ein schöner ???Karpfen von 76 cm an den Haken. Durch sein außergewöhnliches Schuppenkleid wirklich ein sehr schöner Fisch und er war auch in extrem guter Kondition, denn erst nach einer Viertelstunde Drill gab er sich geschlagen. Nach dem Foto durfte er selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen. Einen weiteren Karpfenbiss gab es nicht mehr, nur 3 gute Döbel bissen noch an. Köder war wie immer Frolic.
> 
> Mein alter Angelfreund Dietmar, der ja sonst meistens dabei is, wenn ich Karpfenangeln gehe konnte übrigens am Freitag an unserer Angelstelle einen riesengroßen Spiegelkarpfen von sage und schreibe 95 cm landen und auch der biss auf Frolic. Leider war keine Waage dabei. Foto wurde auch nur mit normalem Apperat gemacht, aber eventuell kann ichs mal einscannen. Man sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass Dietmar sein ganzes Leben lang fast nur auf Karpfen geangelt hat, aber immer "nur" Fische bis 80 cm gefangen hat. Nun im Alter von 65 Jahren, hat er innerhalb von einem Monat zwei Fische von 91 und nun 95 cm gefangen (und übrigens auch zurückgesetzt). Ich finde das ist schon mehr als bemerkenswert und freue mich total für ihn.#6


coool einen wunderschönen Zeilenkarpfen

petri#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Zander55:Na dann müsste der See mit seinen 30metern, tief genug sein 
Trotzdem schöner wilder Schuppi#6 
So wie Veit sein Karpfen,sahen diese Spiegler damals auch aus.Nur halt kleiner und langgezogener|uhoh: 
Petri auch an Veit!#6


----------



## Aalfreak (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Karpfenfreunde!

Hab vorhin n schönen Graser von 97cm erwischt. 
Nach dem abhaken ist er mir doch glatt aus den Händen gerutscht und weg war er.

Gebissen hat der Kumpel auf n Schilfblatt. 
Schilfhalm umgeknickt, alle Blätter bis auf eins abgerupft, 4er Gamakatsu (direkt an der Hauptschnur) an der Blattspitze befestigt, 40cm über dem Haken die Hauptschnur am Schilfhalm befestigt und 30m zurück zum Ufer gerudert.
10 min später kam der Biß.
War total easy.
http://img453.*ih.us/img453/7482/10019185ja.th.jpg

Grüße!
Aalfreak


----------



## macfisch (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bei so ein Schuppi, schlägt mein Herz gleich doppelt so schnell.
Und der Magen, würde sich über so  nen Fisch auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Pilkman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so ein Schuppi, schlägt mein Herz gleich doppelt so schnell. Und der Magen, würde sich über so  nen Fisch auch nicht beschweren.



Grasfisch ist nicht gleich Schuppenkarpfen. 

PS:
Dann mal guten Hunger...


----------



## macfisch (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Die sollen doch geräuchert gut schmecken.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen doch geräuchert gut schmecken.


 
mich würde das auch interressieren,wie die schmecken|kopfkrat 
Hab nur mal gehört die sollen viele "Gräten" haben


----------



## Knispel (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gratuliere zu den Grasie....


----------



## Pilkman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen doch geräuchert gut schmecken.



Hab ich auch gehört, kann ich aber mangels Geschmackstest nicht bestätigen. Wird wohl ähnlich sein wie bei Brassen, da schwärmen die Räucherer ja auch von und loben das Fleisch in den höchsten Tönen. 

Bisher hab ich mich aber auch noch nicht dazu durchgerungen, die gefangenen Brassen für einen Räucherofentest mal zuzubereiten.


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ein sehr schöner Fisch...Petri Heil dazu!

Wenn ich bei solch wunderschönen Fischen das Wort "Essen" höre, wird mir :v !
Aber|sagnix  - solange es noch nur Gedanken sind...

Noch nen schönen Abend miteinander.


----------



## bennie (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

zum essen sollte man eh einen kleineren nehmen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bei uns wurde mal ein 18kg Graser mitgenommen.

Hat weder gebraten noch geräuchert geschmeckt, war ihm eine Lehre:c


----------



## Pfützenangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Solche Fische sind doch zu schade für die Kauchkiste !!!

Ein Foto reicht doch allemal#6


----------



## Knispel (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wird wohl ähnlich sein wie bei Brassen, da schwärmen die Räucherer ja auch von und loben das Fleisch in den höchsten Tönen.


 
Ist unwarscheinlich lecker Markus, hab ich einmal bei einem polnischen Sportsfreund gegessen.


----------



## macfisch (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wir haben 70cm Mindestmass, also wird die Chance ein kleineren zu essen sehr gering sein.


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petrie Aalfreak
...zu dem wunderschoenen Graser und zu der gelungenen Fangmethode#6 
Die Fische die ungeschickter Weise, zurueck ins Wasser gleiten, geben einem doch immer wieder die schoensten Erinnerungen 
Da schmeckt die Pizza danach doppelt gut 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## macfisch (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr schöner Fisch...Petri Heil dazu!
> 
> Wenn ich bei solch wunderschönen Fischen das Wort "Essen" höre, wird mir :v !
> Aber|sagnix  - solange es noch nur Gedanken sind...
> ...



Super Sache, mit ausversehenden entgleiten. Sowas ist Mist, ihr angelt auf Fische, die ihr nicht verwerten wollt. Ist ja auch geil,
den Fisch erstmal den Stress usw. auszusetzen, nur für ein Foto oder das geile Gefühl.

Schade das es zuwenig Angelvereine gibt, die so ein Verhalten und solche Ungeschicktheit beim abhaken, nicht mit Ausschluss bestrafen.

Und das man sich solche Anfeindungen, wie oben geschrieben anhören muss, nur weil ich grundsätzlich alles verwertbare mitnehme ist ne Frechheit. Solang Mindestmass und Schonzeit passen, der Fisch nicht grad voll mit Laich ist sehe ich ihn ein Tag später spätestens auf mein Teller. Und so ne leckere gegrillte Brasse, ist nicht schlecht, lediglich das Gräten pulen nervt.


----------



## bennie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Tja, und die machen ihr Ding. Die Stänkerei muss jetzt echt nicht sein... Leben und Leben lassen, wir sind doch alles Angler.


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das es zuwenig Angelvereine gibt, die so ein Verhalten und solche Ungeschicktheit beim abhaken, nicht mit Ausschluss bestrafen.


Schade, dass es zuwenig Leute gibt, die sich ihren provozierenden Kommentar in gewissen Momenten auch einfach mal verkneifen können.|rolleyes -Gilt übrigens für beide Seiten, denn es existieren unter Garantie noch einige ungeschlossene Threads im AB, in denen die o.g. Thematik in aller Vielfältigkeit zur Genüge diskutiert werden kann...


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Meine "Anfeindungen" waren vielleicht etwas aus der Luft gegriffen - in dieser Hinsicht ein Sorry an Macfish - jedoch freut sich jeder Angler in 5 oder auch 10 Jahren in seinem Vereinsweiher mal einen großen Fisch zu fangen, was allerdings  nicht ohne Catch und Release möglich wäre.
Jeder darf und kann jeden Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen - nur ich sehe die Sache so: ich nehme lieber 2 oder 3 Karpfen mit jeweils 4 Pfund mit nach Hause als einen mit 15 oder gar 20Pfund. Die Vorteile muss man jetzt nicht aufzählen.

Ich persönlich fische für mich, nicht für andere oder nur um Photos von kapitalen Fischen zu schießen.
Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch, über einen Größeren auch umso mehr.
Also bis die Tage
Tom


----------



## Student (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> ...jedoch freut sich jeder Angler in 5 oder auch 10 Jahren in seinem Vereinsweiher mal einen großen Fisch zu fangen, was allerdings nicht ohne Catch und Release möglich wäre.
> Jeder darf und kann jeden Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen - nur ich sehe die Sache so: ich nehme lieber 2 oder 3 Karpfen mit jeweils 4 Pfund mit nach Hause als einen mit 15 oder gar 20Pfund. Die Vorteile muss man jetzt nicht aufzählen.



Also erstmal Petri zum Graskarpfen!

Und jetzt mal zu Shogun: Mit deiner Methode wird aber in 5-10 Jahren auch keiner mehr Karpfen fangen. Denn deine releasten Großen sind bereits von alleine gestorben und vergammeln irgendwo am Grund oder im Schilf und Mittlere oder Große fängt man nicht, weil du und andere sie als Kleine alle gegessen haben.

Und evolutorisch kann es auch nicht schaden, den Genpool mit den Mutationen (biologischer Begriff) der jüngeren Generation anzureichern statt die alten unter sich zu lassen.

Aber wie mehrmals geschrieben, gibt es dazu andere Threads -> Hier zählt der Fisch! Und der ist doch ordentlich...

Mfg

Student


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Und evolutorisch kann es auch nicht schaden, den Genpool mit den Mutationen (biologischer Begriff) der jüngeren Generation anzureichern statt die alten unter sich zu lassen.


Danke, Herr Student, für diese nette kleine Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Biologie.

Es ändert sich jedoch trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass man irgednwann keine großen Fische mehr fängt.


----------



## Miss-Esox (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Aller guten Dinge sind ZWEI !

31 Grad Außentemperatur, Ostwind, lauter Badegäste dicht an dicht versammelt an den üppigen Badestränden.... Nicht grad die optimalsten Bedingungen einen Karpfen an den Haken zu locken.
Die liebe Nixe (Ela) und the incredible Campi (Olli) ließen sich dennoch nicht abschrecken einen 2tägigen Ansitz zu wagen!

Das gesamte Tackle wurde Dank Arbeitskollegen Alex, per Lieferwagen ans Wasser gefahren.
Weiterer Fahrgast und zugleich Alarmanlage war "Michel", ein eigentlich gutmütiger Dobermann Mix der allerdings sein nächtliches Dasein am liebsten mit lautstarkem Knurren gegenüber Nachtwanderern verbringt.
Zelt aufgestellt, Hund sicher angeleint, Ruten per Boot ausgebracht und anschließend den Grill angefacht durften bald die Pieper ihren Arbeitsdienst antreten.
Auch nach etwa 18 Hähnchenflügeln und einer Menge Schweinenaggen blieben die Freilaufrollen arbeitslos.
Ela vertrieb ihre Langeweile mit kleinen Ufernahen Bootsausflügen um die Unterwasserwelt mitsamt ihren Fischen zu beobachten und Olli versuchte zeitgleich den kläffenden Michi zu beruhigen der sich durch einen vierbeinigen Artgenossen gestört fühlte.
Leider kamen Ollis Befehle wie: "Sitz!...Platz!...Aus!....Neeeeeinnn!... Pfui!... PlatzSitzAusLegDichHinUndSeiRuhigJetztHabIchDirGes agt!..."nicht wirklich verständlich und konsequent bei dem Wauwauchen an.

Später standen Diskussionen an, ob wir überhaupt die richtige Taktik gewählt haben.
Letztendlich ließen wir uns die momentanen Begebenheiten am und im Wasser durch den Kopf gehen und hofften auf die Erfolgsversprechungen der angeköderten Murmeln...
Die Dämmerung setzte zügig ein und noch kein Fisch vermochte die leckeren Kugeln zu probieren.
Ela kämpfte mit den 6Beinigen Hautflüglern die ihren lebenswichtigen Blutvorrat anzapfen wollten und es gleich mehrmals schafften.... Teamwork.... Olli blieb natürlich völlig verschont(!!!).
Fix die Pulle Autan (Schleichwerbung) aus der Gerätekiste gegriffen und fast minutenlang den Pumpmechanismus bedient herrschte bald frieden und die Mücken schwenkten die weiße Fahne.
Nach ein paar Becherchen Jim-Cola kam mit den ersten blinkenden Sternen auch die Müdigkeit.
Schnell in den Schlafsäcken verkrochen und den Hund fleißig angestachelt beim kleinsten Laut anzuschlagen entrückten wir in das Land der Träume um tief und fest zu schlummern......

"Piiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeepiiiiiiiiiiiiiepipipiiiiiep...  ....." 
*schrei und brüll-Modus an*: "Olliiiiii...!!! Wach auf! Du hast nen Run!!!"
Noch während Ela kräftig an seiner Liege und an seinem Arm zerrte öffnete Campi endlich seine Augen und blickte völlig verstört dreinschauend zu dem Rod Pod.
Sofort verschwand er  wie durch einem überdimensionalen Beamer zur Rute... Like the incredible, flying Campi 
Während Ela sich aufraffte um freundlicherweise als Keschergirl und Abhakmattenbefeuchterin zu fungieren drillte Olli fleißig, konzentriert und aufgeregt den vermeintlichen Carp heran.
Dies gestaltete sich allerdings nicht einwandfrei.
Nach einigen Minuten suchte der Rüssler Schutz in einer stark bewachsenen Krautzone!
Nichts ging mehr.
Nur Zentimeterweise konnte er noch die Schnur einkurbeln. Erst nach entschlossenem, kräftigen Gegendruck konnte wenigstens meterweise Schnur gewonnen werden... Ela befreite währenddessen die Schnur von schnodderigen, Algenbewachsenen Krautstücken die den Endring der Rutenspitze blockierten.
Bald schon kam endlich wieder Bewegung ins Spiel. Doch der Drill verlief weiterhin unentschieden.
Immer noch kamen unglaubliche Krautbüschel wie auf einer "Wäscheleine" in richtung Rute.
Es war um 6Uhr morgens und die morgentliche Luft war ziemlich kühl... Wahrhaftig ein Drill der einem die Armhärchen aufstellen ließ.
Olli pumpte fleißig weiter bis sich nach etwa einem Kubikmeter Kraut ein Karpfenrücken erspähen ließ.
Wenige Augenblicke später durfte der nun zu erkennende Schuppi auch mal Luft schlucken "Was für ein Kopf!" meinte Olli und ging ein paar Meter ins Wasser damit der Fisch schonend gekeschert werden konnte.
Eine kleine wehrhafte Flucht nützte dem Murmel-Freund dennoch nicht und schon bald wurden die 77cm und 18Pfund von den Keschermaschen umgarnt.
Hier das großartige Kraftpaket in gold schimmernder Morgensonne:








Endlich ist der Bann gebrochen. Der erste Fisch aus diesem nicht unkompliziertem Gewässer war gefangen.
Darauf wurden erstmal ein paar Frühstückchen gegessen um anschließend den unterbrochenen Schlaf nachzuholen...

Ollis Handy sei Dank wurde dann noch die Nachholphase durch die lieben "Discoboys" abgebrochen *grummel*
"Ja?... Wir sind am angeln... da und da... komm ruhig vorbei...! Fahr so und so und dann siehste uns schon!..."
Ela als gebürtige Langschläferin war alles andere als begeistert von diesem Weckruf.
Die Außentemperaturen stiegen von Minute zu Minute weiter an und so verkroch sich die Nixe in das im Schatten liegende Boot um wenige Augenblicke später die liebe Dani zu begrüßen die das Ende einer "Lan-Party" überstanden hat.
Wieder aus dem Boot herausgekrabbelt wurde erstmal die Cola an den Hals gesetzt.
"Piieeeepieeeeeeeep!"
"Ela! Fisch!"
So sprintete Ela an die Rute, schaltete den Freilauf mit einer Kurbelumdrehung außer gefecht und unter großäugiger Beobachtung kleiner neugierig gewordener Jungen wehrte sich der Fisch sofort mit kraftvollen Kopfstößen.
Während die Nixe die Frontbremse weiter schloss stürmte der vermeintliche Moosrücken zur atemberaubenden Flucht an.
Stetig zog er weiter in tiefere Gewässerabschnitte, glücklicherweise weitab der Krautbank!
Ela pumpte kräftig weiter, doch der Fisch ließ sich nicht beeindrucken und zog immer wieder gewonnene Meter von der Rolle.
Bald zog der Carp ununterbrochen nach rechts in Richtung Uferzone.
Auch alles Pumpen, hebeln und Zähne zusammenbeißen half nix und Ela begann nach einiger Zeit auch noch der Arm zu zwicken.
Nicht lange gefackelt setzte sie noch mehr Kraft ein und der Rüssler ließ sich nach einer kurzen Weile doch noch überreden näher Richtung der mittlerweile aus dem Häuschen geratenen Jungangler zu schwimmen...
Geradewegs den überhängenden Ästen eines Baumes voraus!
Glücklicherweise konnte die Nixe den Rüssler an der Falle vorbei dirigieren.
Olli bereitete sich derweilen gerechterweise seiner Aufgabe als Kescherboy und Abhakmattenbefeuchter vor.
Nun konnte auch dieser Fisch identifiziert werden: Schuppi!
Jahrelange Strapazen tagelanger Karpfenansitze brachten Ela bisher nie einen Schupper ein(!!!) Außnahmslos Spiegler waren die Ausbeute!
Ela´s Theorie lautete bis dato wie folgt:" 100 Schupper und 1 Spiegler in einem Gewässer... Der Spiegler wird mir an den Haken gehen!"
Völlig begeistert und bald schon fassungslos blickte Ela den wild rollenden Karpfen auf die funkelnden Schuppen!
Olli stand bereit und tauchte den Kescher tief ins Wasser.
Geschätzte 591 (  ) Fluchten später überredete Ela den Carp dann doch mal die Barteln in den Wind zu halten!
Kurzerhand wurde der Kescher angehoben und der feiste Kämpfer konnte zur Wiege- und Messstation befördert werden.
79cm bei 20Pfund!
Hier zur Veranschaulichung Ludwig der Erste (...erster Schupper halt )






Also liebe Boardies,
die Carps sind endgültig in Beisslaune und möchten eure Murmeln kosten!
Viel Erfolg beim Campen... äh... Carpen und vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit 

Viele Grüße von Ela und Olli!


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne Fische, schöner Bericht...echt super!
Wirklich schön geschrieben von Euch!


----------



## PROLOGIC (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi#h 

wirklich ne schöne geschichte, zum dahinschmelzen...

War heut Nacht auch draussen:
Fazit: 3 Runs, aber leider 2 Aussteiger:c 

Der Spiegler der sich zum Landgang überreden ließ hatte 12 Pfund. Fotos gibts leider nicht weil ich alleine war und ich um 04.40 Uhr nicht lange mit dem Selbstauslöser rumspielen wollte. Dem Fisch zuliebe.#6 

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Michaela und Olli, gut geschrieben, Hut ab, wirklich toll und erfrischend und das passierte gleich in der Nachbatschaft um 01:30 Uhr : 92 cm , 17000 g


----------



## Blackmax (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

*"als Keschergirl und Abhakmattenbefeuchterin zu fungieren"

*der satz ist hammer... ich glaub, ich lass mir ein t-shirt mit "keschergirl" machen :q


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Ela&Olli

Ein digges Danke für Euren echt erfrischenden Bericht von Eurem Ansitz! #6

Absolut klasse geschrieben, schöne Bilder dazu, da möcht ich doch MEHR von lesen!!! |wavey:


----------



## Miss-Esox (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ela&Olli
> 
> Ein digges Danke für Euren echt erfrischenden Bericht von Eurem Ansitz! #6
> 
> Absolut klasse geschrieben, schöne Bilder dazu, da möcht ich doch MEHR von lesen!!! |wavey:



...Erstmal müssen meine wundgetippten Finger verheilen:q
Dann können sich die Carps gerne wieder ins schönste Schuppenkleid werfen:l


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Erstmal müssen meine wundgetippten Finger verheilen :q
> ...



Hab gehört, frische Luft, etwas Sonne und Karpfenschleim sollen da Wunder wirken... :q #6


----------



## bennie (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri Ela, ein Traumfisch...

von dir hat man lange nichts mehr gehört und dann kommst du gleich mit sowas an


----------



## Rutilus (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ela&olli: :m Hat Spaß gemacht euern Bericht zu lesen, die Fotos sind auch sehr gelungen, mehr davon !!! 

@Knispel: Glückwunsch !!! Ihr fangt ja echt ganz schön dicke Fische !
Bei uns sind Fische über 30Pfd eher die absolute Ausnahme.

Dafür habe ich bei einem meiner letzten Ansitze endlich meinen ersten Wildkarpfen überlisten können (denke ich zumindest ):



Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Knispel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> @Knispel: Glückwunsch !!! Ihr fangt ja echt ganz schön dicke Fische !
> Bei uns sind Fische über 30Pfd eher die absolute Ausnahme.
> 
> Dafür habe ich bei einem meiner letzten Ansitze endlich meinen ersten Wildkarpfen überlisten können (denke ich zumindest ):
> ...


 
Die müsstet ihr im Ostfriesischen doch auch haben . Wir haben doch das Süd - Nordgefälle, d.h. bei uns hier im Norden gibt es doch verhältnis wenig Karpfenangler, zumindest hier im bremer Raum.
Gratuliere zu deinem Fisch. Hat m.E. Wildform, ein Torpedo an der Rute, schlanker Körper - großflächiger Schwanz.


----------



## Rutilus (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Knispel:
Ist schon richtig. Die Anzahl der Karpfenspezis ist auch hier bei uns noch relativ gering, bzw. bei unserer Anzahl an Gewässern verteilen sich die vorhandenen Spezis sehr gut. 
Aber was die Größe der Fische angeht: Fische über 30Pfd sind sehr spärlich gesät und schon als richtige Ausnahme zu bezeichnen, dafür haben wir in nahezu allen Gewässern einen Riesen-Bestand an 15-20 Pfündern (was das gezielte Angeln der ganz großen nicht gerade leichter macht ). 

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Knispel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Warte noch 4 - 5 Jahre, denn sind die auch soweit....schau mal, andere währen froh, wenn sie so ein Bestand hätten, das Gewicht ist doch relativ.


----------



## Rutilus (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Knispel:
Ich bin sogar sehr froh über unseren guten Bestand, so war's gar nicht gemeint und ich bin auch gar nicht sooo heiss auf Rekord-Gewichte.
(Habe mich über den Wildkarpfen in diesem Jahr mit am meisten gefreut, obwohl es nicht gerade einer der Größten des Jahres war )
Hat ja auch seine Vorteile: Wir brauchen hier keine Angst haben, dass Scharen von Karpfenanglern von überall her anreisen und kein Platz mehr für uns ist. 


			
				knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Warte noch 4 - 5 Jahre, denn sind die auch soweit


 Und wenn das mal soweit sein sollte....behalt ich's für mich :q

Gruß - Ernst


----------



## Knispel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> @Knispel:
> 
> Und wenn das mal soweit sein sollte....behalt ich's für mich :q
> 
> Gruß - Ernst


 
Mir kannst das denn ruhig sagen, nach Leer ist es ja nicht weit #h


----------



## Rutilus (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

:q:q:q Abgemacht...bekommst ne PN wenn's soweit ist... :q:q:q


----------



## Jenny (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ela & olli
hab mir grad die mittagspause mit eurem bericht versüßt... echt schön zu lesen!
kann mir das alles kaum vorstellen mit einer angelbegeisterten frau beim karpfenansitz, meine bringt mich schon fast um wenn ich mal für ein wochenende ansitzen will  #q  oder wenn ich dafür geld ausgebe |krach: 

freu mich auf den nächsten bericht!  #6


----------



## Tisie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Student,



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Und evolutorisch kann es auch nicht schaden, den Genpool mit den Mutationen (biologischer Begriff) der jüngeren Generation anzureichern statt die alten unter sich zu lassen.


Du studierst wohl Biologie, was?!

Dann kannst Du Deine Behauptung doch sicher mit fundierten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen stützen, oder?! Würde mich mal interessieren!

Wie ist das denn nun mit dem Genpool bei den jüngeren Generationen der Fischlein und warum sind diese mutiert?

Und wenn etwas nicht schadet, heißt es dann, daß es was nützt? Vielleicht den alten Fischen, weil die mal wieder etwas Frischfleisch unter die Flossen bekommen und das ziemlich aufregend finden? |rolleyes 

Nee, mal im Ernst ... was meinst Du denn, wie sich z.B. das Wachstum einer Fischpopulation entwickeln wird, der immer nur die großen Fische entommen werden? Und welche Auswirkungen hat es, wenn die großen, alten Fische, die mit all ihren Eigenschaften perfekt an das Gewässer angepaßt sind, ihre Gene nicht mehr an die Nachkommen weitergeben können, weil sie alle abgeschlachtet werden oder weil sie sich mit dem "Genpool mit den Mutationen (biologischer Begriff) der jüngeren Generation" mischen?

Da bin ich jetzt aber sehr gespannt, mein lieber Student #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Campi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> @ela & olli
> hab mir grad die mittagspause mit eurem bericht versüßt... echt schön zu lesen!
> kann mir das alles kaum vorstellen mit einer angelbegeisterten frau beim karpfenansitz, meine bringt mich schon fast um wenn ich mal für ein wochenende ansitzen will #q  oder wenn ich dafür geld ausgebe |krach:
> 
> freu mich auf den nächsten bericht!  #6



ja da kann ich mich auch seeeeeeeeehr glücklich schätzen das wir uns das hobby teilen und das es wegen fischen gehen wohl niemals streitereien geben wird ganz im gegenteil |stolz:

mfg Campi


----------



## zander55 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen 3 Karpfen verhaften. Zwei Schuppis von 6 und 8 Pfund, sowie einen Spiegler von 11 Pfund.
Den Spiegelkarpfen konnte ich beim Biss sogar beobachten, da das Wasser ziemlich klar ist, und der Fisch im flachen Wasser genüsslich meine Köder einschlürte.


----------



## bennie (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

du hast es gut, petri


----------



## zander55 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute früh los, und konnte zwei Spiegelkarpfen fangen. 
Der erste hatte 11 Pfund, und auf den ersten Blick konnte ich erkennen, das es der 11 Pfünder ist, den ich schon am Vortag, an der gleichen Stelle fangen konnte. Danach gab es noch einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen von 21 Pfund.


----------



## Blackfoot (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Zander55

Tolle Fische,Super!!!

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja fettes Petri#6


----------



## bennie (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

man, ich muss unbedingt mein Gewässer knacken.... (*auchimthreadhierpostenwill*  )


----------



## w3azle (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hi

also fettes petri zander55 !!
solch fische möcht ich auch mal wieder fangen....überhaupt mal 
ist das nen spezielles gewässer wo du angelst?

schönen gruß


----------



## zander55 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Danke für die Petrie`s!

Geh gleich füttern, und dann geht es morgen früh noch mal los.

@w3azle
Ist ein Vereinsgewässer mit gutem Karpfenbestand. (3,2 ha bis 38 m tief).


----------



## Miss-Esox (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Die dreisten ZWEI

Wieder einmal Wochenende und wieder einmal purer Sonnenschein und kühlender Ostwind!
Sind es auch dieses Mal wieder die optimalen Bedingungen um an die Karpfen heranzukommen?!

Vielleicht... vergangenes Mal war unter diesen Gegebenheiten der Spot ziemlich hot#6
Gleich einem Dejaveu sammelte Olli mich ein und schon wurde Gerät, Nahrungsmittel für den 2tägigen Ansitz (die eigentlich für 1Woche gereicht hätten), Wachhund und kiloweise Ködermittel verstaut.
Nach dem Arrival luden wir das Tackle aus und trugen es wie zwei Packesel an unserem zuvor ausgemachten Standort.
Während Olli getreu dem Motto: "O zapft is...!"#g das Bierfaß zischen ließ, pumpte ich wie blöd das Schlauchboot auf.
Auch die Doppelhubpumpe konnte nicht verhindern das ich Popeye-Arme bekam... (Danke Olli das du dennoch alles per Videokamera aufgenommen hast... *hmpf*|krach:
Boot fertig, Bier fertig, die Pod´s fertig, ich fertig und Olli durstig konnte das Hauptprogramm starten.
Aus Popeye wurden Arnold-Arme als ich jede Rute einzeln an ihren zuvor gewählten Platz ruderte und großzügig einige Schaufeln Mais-Boilie-Mix hinterherwarf.
Olli, der ja nun wirklich nicht faul ist ( |sagnix) machte es sich bequemer und ließ den Brandungsangler durchkommen.
Kurzerhand pfefferte er seine Montagen zielgenau in Richtung Futterberg|rolleyes
Wir einigten uns darauf, dass the incredible Campi die Flachwasserzonen und ich die Kante plus tiefere Regionen befische.
Gesagt, getan waren die Lecker-Murmeln an Ort und Stelle.
Ollis Plan: Soft Tube mit 90Gramm Bleigewicht, 40cm Hair-Rig Vorfach und 20mm Hot Shrimp Boilie sollten es richten.
Mein Plan: 100Gramm Flatliner und kurzes Braid-Vorfach um die 20cm.
Außerdem eine ähnliche Montage, jedoch mit Snake-skin Braid und etwa 5cm hoch aufgepoppten Erdbeer-Boilie.
Um aus der Welt der Früchte auszuschweifen kam noch ein Tigernut-Hemp Kügelchen zum Einsatz. Alle Köder in 20mm.

Im Prinzip konnte der Tag nicht schöner beginnen... doch im Laufe einer Stunde bekam ich einen schlimmen Migräne Anfall...:c
Ich zog mich Schläfenmassierend ins Zelt zurück und biss die Zähne zusammen.
Olli machte sich große Sorgen, fragte ob Bedarf nach einem Waschlappen für den Kopf besteht, Hunger, Durst, nach Hause....
"Hast du gefragt ob ich nach Hause will?! NEIN!... Nur die Harten kommen an die Barte(l)n!"
Den Tränen nahe brachte Ollis Bruder fix wie auf einem fliegendem Teppich die lieben Aspirin vorbei!
Meine Rettung!(Danke an Flo *knuff*)

Im Laufe der Nacht blieb es ruhig, jedoch wurde es ziemlich kühl.
Ein Temperaturfall um die 14Grad ist wirklich nix für schwache Nerven, vor allem wenn jemandem der Schlafsack entzogen wird um als Kopfkissen zu fungieren (nochmals sorry für die Frostbeulen, ich tue es bestimmt nicht wieder... *kulleraugen mach*).:q

Im Land der Träume machte ich nochmal einiges durch und träumte schlecht, aber was gibt es schöneres als von einem Dauerpiepen geweckt zu werden??? Rein GAR NIX!!!
"Ela, das ist deine Rute!"
"Ja, ja, ich komm ja schon|gaehn:!"
Wie auch immer ich es -IM- Schlafsack geschafft habe zum Pod zu kommen, es ging erstaunlich schnell! Laut Videoaufnahme glich es einer sich windenden Made, oder auch eines hüpfenden Mistwurms...
Griff zur Rute, Freilauf aus und Wiederstand!
Zwei kurze Kopfstöße konnte ich wahrnehmen als der Fisch nach wirklich kurzer Gegenwehr kleinbei gab und sich fast mühelos in Richtung Ufer zergeln ließ.
"Olli, ich glaub ich habe nen Graser..."
Olli stellte sich wieder Freiwillig als Kescherboy bereit und filmte zeitgleich das spannende Ereignis, denn in etwa 30Meter Entfernung ließen gewaltig erscheinende Wellen und lautes geplatsche mit äußerst kräftiger Flucht den Entschluss zu das es sich hierbei nicht um ein kleines Exemplar handeln konnte.
Die Rolle surrte laut und die Rute verneigte sich im Eiltempo Richtung Fisch.
Wieder konnte ich das Tier zur Umkehr bewegen und ein großer Grasfisch rollte sich an der Wasserobefläche!
Es trafen sich entgeisterte Blicke als der Graser scheinbar entkräftet geradewegs zum angelegtem Boot schwamm... auch durch den optisch verzerrenden Wasserspiegel ließ sich ein anmutendes Fischlein erkennen.
Doch wer glaubt der Grasfisch kann nicht mehr, der täuscht sich sehr!
Kurz vor den Keschermaschen drehte der E.T. des Süßwassers blitzschnell um und schlug kräftigst mit der Schwanzflosse, sodass wir schön geduscht haben. (Ich weiß nicht ob der Fisch "nach Haus`telefonieren wollte, oder ob ihm meine morgentliche Frisur nicht gefiel |kopfkrat)
Nach zahlreich folgenden Rollensausen und Rutenakrobatik konnte der Graser doch noch sicher über den Kescher gezogen werden und zur Hauptattraktion des Spektakels werden.
Mit kleinen Tippelschritten konnte ich den Fisch sicher zur Matte tragen.
Die Waage wurde gezückt und blieb bei 15,5Kilogramm stehen! Das Maßband musste her und zeigte mir 3 Mal die 100cm an!
Unfassbar, ein solch strammer Graser der kaum zu bändigen Schien!
Hier ist der feiste 31pfd schwere Kämpfer und Tigernuss-Liebhaber






Nach diesem kräftezehrendem Akt musste ersteimal weitergeschlummert werden...
Nach kurzem Erholungsschlaf tauschte Olli die Boilies vom Vortag gegen Frischware ein und warf die Ruten erneut aus.
Nach etwa einer halben Stunde fiepte der Pieper los.
Wie ein fröhliches Häschen hüpfte Olli taktvoll singend zu der ablaufenden Rute:"Diesmal ist es meeeineeee...!"
Die überschwengliche Freude schwankte schnell in Sorge um, da der vermeintliche Rüssler zielstrebig in Richtung der anderen Montage zog. "Ela, kurbel mal schnell die Rute ein!"
In diesem Moment versuchte der Fisch in den Tiefenbereich zu ziehen... Schwieriges Terrain mit Muschelbänken, vor allem bei Monofiler Schnur umso gefährlicher!
Kurzerhand leistete Campi wehement Gegendruck#r.
Der Fisch kam nun mit wenig Gegenwehr in die Flachwasserzone zurück und zeigte uns kurz seinen schuppigen Buckel!
Ein raunen ging durch die nun zahlreich vertretenen Zuschauer und ich eilte, wie es sich für Miss Keschergirl gehört, mit Kescher,Waage und Matte zu dem geflüchteten Olli (er ist unbewusst im Bann des Drills etwa 50Meter gewandert:q).
Der nun gut zu erkennende Karpfen zeigte die Flanke und kostete den frisch wehenden Ostwind!
Während der Schuppi gewogen, gemessen und abgelichtet wurde, hagelte es Fragen aus dem begeisterten Publikum: "was ist das für ein Fisch?" "Wie groß isser denn?!" "..und wie schwer?" "Wollen Sie DEN essen?!?!" "sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen!" usw.
Wir hätten Eintritt verlangen können!!!

Hier der 82cm und 16Pfd schwere Geselle der seine knuffigen Barteln in den Wind hält:





Und hier nochmal mit seinem Fänger:






Ein weiteres unvergessliches Erlebnis!
Ein See, ein Hund, ein Bierfaß,... zwei Angler, zwei Fische!
So kann es weitergehen!
In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg an all die am Carpus virus erkrankten und immer Fische in Beißlaune!#w
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________


----------



## Ocrem (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Top#6 
Der Bericht lies sich wirklich sehr schön lessen ich habe förmlich mit gefiebert.Petri zu den tollen fischen

Da freut man sich schon auf den nächsten Bericht...


----------



## Ronen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich bin stolz...auch wenns kein Riese ist!


----------



## Ocrem (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin stolz...auch wenns kein Riese ist!


 
Kannste auch zu Recht sein is doch ein schöner.#6


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

boar ela, toller Bericht, petri heil!


----------



## k1ng (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte gestern nen 35 Pfund


http://img422.*ih.us/my.php?image=rimg0115ai0.jpg


und heute nen 60 Pfund Graser überlisten

http://img297.*ih.us/my.php?image=18072006006oi0.jpg

http://img102.*ih.us/my.php?image=18072006005xh1.jpg


----------



## fantazia (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

was habt ihr bitte für seen??

petri heil#6


----------



## Knispel (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne Fische, ich kann keine 30 kg mal eben so locker stemmen. Aber eines musst doch sogar Du doch mittlerweile gelernt haben, dass der Graskarpfen sehr empfindlich ist und man nicht noch erst große Bootsfahrten machen sollte nur wegen eines Photos ( Boot liegt ja noch im Vordergrund ) .#d


----------



## k1ng (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

naja, wenn man mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt ist, geht das schon kurz zeitig


----------



## zander55 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri den Fängern, echt tolle Fische!

Kann heute von 4 Fische Berichten. Einen Satzi auf Hartmais, zwei Schuppis von 6 Pfund / 58 cm und 8 Pfund / 65 cm auf Frolic, so wie einen Spiegelkarpfen von 16 Pfund / 81 cm auf Schwimmbrot.


----------



## k1ng (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne fische, sitzt du da im Gemüse feld ?


----------



## zander55 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ne, das war mal nen Blumenbeet, könnte aber mal wieder was Wasser vertragen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,
war heute morgen auf Schwimmbrot Angeln.War erst an einer Stelle wo mich die Rotfedern richtig nervten:c Bin dann mal am Ufer langgelaufen und dann halb gekrochen...weil vom Ufer,wo die Sonne noch nicht ins Wasser schien(Bäume),kamen größere Wellen...auch hörte ich es ein paar mal richtig laut schlürfen!Also musste ich mich ranpirschen.Tatsächlich,beim genaueren hinsehen standen ein paar Karpfen dicht am Ufer und schlürften am Schilf umher,konnte richtig die Mäuler erkennen.Dann kam in mir der Jagttrieb hoch|kopfkrat ich beköderte meine Angel mit neuem Schwimmbrot und nicht mal 5 Minuten später konnte ich einen Spiegelkarpfen "überlisten"#6 Der war sicher nicht der größte aus dem Trup...aber immerhin beissen die nach der Laichzeit endlich mal wieder.War heute alleine Angeln,deshalb sind die Bilder per Selbstauslöser nichts geworden(zu dunkel) Aber wollte ja nicht den Karpfen solange am Land lassen.Er konnte nach den Fotos weiter im Wasser mit seinen Kumpels schwimmen #h 
Der "kleine" hatte genau 60cm und 8 Pfund gehabt.Morgen früh nach der Nachtschicht bin ich wieder an den Ort,wo heute morgen gegen 9.30Uhr das Wasser kochte!

PS :da wo im 1 Bild der rote Kreis unten links ist,da hat er gebissen  (ca.*30cm* vom Ufer)#6


----------



## ChrisHH (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mit Bildbearbeitung geht so einiges... War mal so frei. Hoffe is ok...
Wär natürlich besser am Original zu machen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Jo dange Chris#6


----------



## zander55 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Heute Morgen am Burgsee ,auf Frolic Boilie einen Schuppi von 70 cm / 10 Pfund.
Am nachmittag beim Schwimmbrotangeln gab es noch einen schönen Schuppi von 81 cm / 16 Pfund fangen.
War sehr spannend und der Karpfen sehr misstrauisch. Ist immer im und am Seerosenfeld gezogen, hatte mein Brot aber erst ignoriert. Erst nach ca. einer Stunde Begutachtung des Köders, konnte er nicht mehr Wiederstehen und schlürfe das Brot mit einen lauten Schlürfen ein. Der Drill direkt am Seerosenfeld war sehr heftig, schließlich hatte ich nur 3 Meter Plaz zum Drillen, da der Fisch es nicht schaffen durfte ins dichte Seerosenfeld zu flüchten.


----------



## happy fish (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,
beides sind wunderschöne fische, aber besonders der linke. glückwunsch


----------



## happy fish (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

nochwas,
ich würd hier auch gern mal ein paar bilder posten.
wo ladet ihr eure bilder hoch bzw. kann ich irgentwo n bissken webspace schnorren?


----------



## Husaberg_501 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin carp-hunters

ich war gestern nacht auch unterwegs, zwei schöne spiegler, zwar nicht gross (12 und 10 pfund) aber habe ein tolles erlebnis gehabt. auf boili hab ich einen zander von 90 cm und 15 pfund landen können! hat einer von euch sowas schonmal erlebt oder gehört? war richtig baff! das doch mal ein angenehmer beifang


----------



## Ronen (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

72cm und nen wahnsinns Drill!!!


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> 72cm und nen wahnsinns Drill!!!



Schöner Fisch:q herrlich schlanke Körperform....ich liebe sowas:k

Haste den auf den Wobbler gefangen, der da neben deinen Knien auf der Abhakmatte liegt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dann muss ich mal meine Karpfenstrategie gegen Ende August überdenken:m


----------



## Miss-Esox (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Husaberg_501 schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf boili hab ich einen zander von 90 cm und 15 pfund landen können! hat einer von euch sowas schonmal erlebt oder gehört? war richtig baff! das doch mal ein angenehmer beifang



Na ja, nen untermaßigen Esox auf Schneemann-Montage konnte ich auch schon mal verbuchen:q

Oftmals wird die Neugier der Fische unterschätzt...
Der Geruch von Boilies (z.B. Erdbeer) lassen sogar *ironie an:* blutrünstige, verfressene Waller *ironie aus* an den Haken gehen (selbst miterlebt!)
Ich denke die Fischies möchten "nur mal kosten" was die Kugeln da im Waser sind... 
Abgesehen von; vorsichtig ausgedrückt:gemästeten Karpfen, kennen viele Fischarten diese Leckermurmeln noch nicht und das kann ihnen manchmal zum Verhängnis werden


----------



## Husaberg_501 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

grüss dich ela
na ja, die meisten zander der grösse sind ja blind, zumindest auf ein auge (vielleicht nicht alle, aber ein grosser teil), und dann auch noch gleich so ein schönes prachtexemplar. der boilie war ein süsslicher nuts and fruits, also fast wie erdbeere ;-)  na ich werd dann in nächster zeit mal gezielt auf zander mit boilie gehen *scherz*
meine vermutung ist das er vielleicht auf kleinen weissfisch wollte und er plötzlich irg.wie meinen haken im maul hatte, er hatte ihn nämlich direkt vorn am maul, also nicht mal im maul. 
und wenn du nen waller auf boilie schon hattest, hast mir was voraus ;-)


----------



## Ronen (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Haste den auf den Wobbler gefangen, der da neben deinen Knien auf der Abhakmatte liegt



 nee..der Wobbler hin noch vom letzten Spinnangeln im Kescher und den hatte ich gerade rausgefummelt als der Biss kam. 

gefangen habsch den graser auf Maiskette!


----------



## AK74 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo
auf selbstgemachtefischboilie ein minihecht


----------



## karpfenjäger (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Graskarpfen 40 Pfund 
gefangen auf Hartmais an einem Baggersee in Bayern


----------



## AK74 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

in Elchingen???


----------



## Husaberg_501 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schöner graser, glückwunsch


----------



## Miss-Esox (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Karpfenjäger:
Sehr schöner Graser!!! Ein richtiges "Goldstück"

Hat der Fisch etwa deinen Futterplatz ausnahmslos unter seinem Anspruch gestellt?...der hat ja wahrlich nen kleinen Kugelbauch#6
Petri


----------



## karpfenjäger (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				AK74 schrieb:
			
		

> in Elchingen???


 
ja aber nicht am Autobahnsee aber ganz in der Nähe


----------



## karpfenjäger (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> @Karpfenjäger:
> Sehr schöner Graser!!! Ein richtiges "Goldstück"
> 
> Hat der Fisch etwa deinen Futterplatz ausnahmslos unter seinem Anspruch gestellt?...der hat ja wahrlich nen kleinen Kugelbauch#6
> Petri


 
ich denk mal der war voll mit Laich ansonsten würde er bestimmt nicht so viel wiegen


----------



## Miss-Esox (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War doch ironisch gemeint


----------



## Florian12 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo!#h
Petri Heil zum Graser.


----------



## Holger (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				karpfenjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Graskarpfen 40 Pfund
> gefangen auf Hartmais an einem Baggersee in Bayern
> Anhang anzeigen 47297


 
Geiler Fisch, ganz dickes Petri !!!! #6 

Nächstes Mal guckste aber bitte in die Kamera, und der Graser auch....:q


----------



## KKE (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen.
Wollt mal wissen bis zu welcher Wassertemperatur ihr schon Karpfen fangen konntet? Am Grund. Nicht auf Schwimmbrot. Geh nämlich morgen mit nem Kumpel an den Regen für 3 Tage. Gefüttert haben wir aber ich trau den TEmperaturen nicht wirklich...


----------



## AK74 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo karpfenjeger
bei uns spricht man über einen 21kg silberfisch
aus dem teichäcker-see
warst du das??? bist du öfter in elchingen?


----------



## USA (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Sers all mitenanna!
So, hab die schnauze von unserem Vereinsgewässer(immer nur karpfen von 10-16 pfund, und die beisen wirklich auf *ALLES*, egal ob fischfetzen, wurm, *Köderfisch, *spezielle aalköder|bla: und hechtköder und auf wobbler und blinker#t, ...total komisch;+)voll und möchte mal an einen tollen See, wo man gut auf große karpfen angeln kann.
Ich suche einen tollen see um (geziehlt) auf karpfen zu angeln. Kennt jemand einen guten See in BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERG oder BAYERN??? Eventuell mit Camping platz?? 
Ihr dürft ruhig eure (Karpfen)seen veraten...#6


----------



## Pilkman (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				USA schrieb:
			
		

> ... ihr dürft ruhig eure (Karpfen)seen veraten...#6



Aaah, dürfen wir?!


----------



## USA (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja bitte#h...bittteee verrat mir z.b. deinen tollen see in der signatur oder so...


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

fahr doch mal mitm rad durch die gegend, findste sicher was....


----------



## Ronen (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Aaah, dürfen wir?!



Ich trau dem Frieden nicht !


----------



## karpfenjäger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				AK74 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo karpfenjeger
> bei uns spricht man über einen 21kg silberfisch
> aus dem teichäcker-see
> warst du das??? bist du öfter in elchingen?


 
nein das war ich nicht der Graser ist aus einem anderen See in dem er jetzt immer noch schwimmt.
Ja ich bin sehr oft in Elchingen zum Karpfenangeln an verschiedenen Seen.


----------



## karpfenjäger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> War doch ironisch gemeint


 
ich weiss #6 
hast mal die privat Nachricht gelesen die ich dir geschrieben hab


----------



## Husaberg_501 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wird das jetzt hier ein flirtchat ?! :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Echt ein schöner Fisch der Graser!

Petri dazu...


----------



## USA (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> fahr doch mal mitm rad durch die gegend, findste sicher was....


Ja klar aber wo bekomm man karten her??? 
Ihr kennt doch bestimmt ein paar tolle seen in Baden-Württemberg!?


----------



## Pilkman (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				USA schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar aber wo bekomm man karten her???
> Ihr kennt doch bestimmt ein paar tolle seen in Baden-Württemberg!?



Junge, ohne Dir zu nahe zu treten zu wollen: Aber entwickel etwas mehr Eigeninitiative. 

Google Earth hat für die meisten Gewässer schon die Namen hinterlegt, detaillierte Fahrradkarten der Umgebung mit Maßstab 1:50.000 sind ebenfalls hilfreich. Über Suchmaschinen bekommt man die jeweiligen Fischereiberechtigten heraus, bei denen man weitere Infos bzgl. Besatz, Kartenpreisen, Gesamtsituation etc. erfahren kann. 
Dann mal ans Gewässer mit dem Fahrrad fahren und im Anschluss per Auto mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot zum Gewässer bringen lassen, loten, Meinung bilden, angeln. Oder halt weiter suchen.

Im Endeffekt mache ich das auch nicht anders. Theoretische Vorauswahl treffen und Infos einholen, dann Mountainbike und kleines Schlauchboot+Echo ins Auto geschmissen und hin da. Schneller kann man sich keinen ersten Eindruck verschaffen.

Wer ein gutes und wenig beangeltes Gewässer kennt, wird einen Teufel tun und das öffentlich im Net bekanntgeben. Die Folgen sind wahrscheinlich jedem bekannt, denn meist wird das Gewässer je nach lohnender Fischgröße mehr oder weniger überrannt mit allen negativen Nebenfolgen, die man kurz und treffend mit "verbrannter Erde" beschreiben kann. Die Karawane zieht dann weiter und die einheimischen Angler gucken in die Röhre.

Außerdem ist das Gesamterlebnis eines gefangenen Fisches viel größer, wenn man alle Schritte bis dahin von allein gegangen ist, ohne dass einem alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert wurde. Plötzlich schätzt man dann auch wieder den 20 Pfünder, weil er sich ehrlich "erarbeitet" wurde. Außerdem geht man mit eigens erworbenen Informationen auch sorgsamer um, weil man den Zeitaufwand selbst kennen gelernt hat.

PS:
Das Gewässer in meiner Signatur dürfte darüber hinaus etwas weit entfernt sein, weil es sich in Mecklenburg befindet.


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Pilkman, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## USA (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, ohne Dir zu nahe zu treten zu wollen: Aber entwickel etwas mehr Eigeninitiative.
> 
> Google Earth hat für die meisten Gewässer schon die Namen hinterlegt, detaillierte Fahrradkarten der Umgebung mit Maßstab 1:50.000 sind ebenfalls hilfreich. Über Suchmaschinen bekommt man die jeweiligen Fischereiberechtigten heraus, bei denen man weitere Infos bzgl. Besatz, Kartenpreisen, Gesamtsituation etc. erfahren kann.
> Dann mal ans Gewässer mit dem Fahrrad fahren und im Anschluss per Auto mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot zum Gewässer bringen lassen, loten, Meinung bilden, angeln. Oder halt weiter suchen.
> ...


jo du hast ja recht...


----------



## Ronen (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Außerdem ist das Gesamterlebnis eines gefangenen Fisches viel größer, wenn man alle Schritte bis dahin von allein gegangen ist, ohne dass einem alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert wurde. Plötzlich schätzt man dann auch wieder den 20 Pfünder, weil er sich ehrlich "erarbeitet" wurde. Außerdem geht man mit eigens erworbenen Informationen auch sorgsamer um, weil man den Zeitaufwand selbst kennen gelernt hat.



Das ist wirklich wahr. Ich hab anfangs immer dort geangelt wo andere immer saßen und irgendwann hab ich mir nen Echolot beim Angelhändler geborgt und bin mit dem Gummiboot mal über den see. Da hab ich ne Kante gefunden welche von 1,50m bis auf knapp 4m runtergeht. Dann noch ne Taucherbrille geschnappt und auch wenns damals Gelächter gab..... schon unter wasser war mir klar, das isses!!!

Dort fange ich regelmässig Graser und schuppi`s auch wenn ich immer nur 3 stunden gehe. Andere berichteten von Wochenenden ohne einen Karpfenbiss..... in genau dem gleichen Gewässer!

Das macht mich mächtig stolz und diese Stelle hüte ich wie meinen Augapfel denn es ist irgendwie MEINE STELLE!!!! 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## zander55 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute wieder mal auf Karpfen.
An meiner Stelle angekommen, eine flache Bucht, mit stark bewachsenen Ufer, konnte ich schon einen Trupp Karpfen gründeln sehen. Also schnell die Ruten aufgebaut, beködert und zusammen mit etwa Hartmais an den Spot befördert. 
Nach ca. einer Stunde warten, gab der Bissanzeiger einen Herrlichen Dauerton von sich. Der Fisch flüchtete unter zwei Weiden rechts von mir und ging danach Richtung Seemitte. Ein paar Minuten später glitt einen schöner Spiegler von 85 cm / 20 Pfund über den Kescher. 
Dann erst mal lange Zeit ruhe, doch nach einiger Zeit kamen wieder drei Karpfen an den Platz. Hat richtig spaß gemacht die Fische im klaren Wasser beim gründeln zu beobachten, und den Biss live zu sehen. 
Dieser Karpfen flüchtete auch unter die Weiden, setzte sich allerdings fest. Zum glück gelang es mir, den Fisch aus dem Hinderniss zu lösen und ich konnte den 9 Pfund schweren und 67 cm Großen Schuppi letztendlich landen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

war lange nicht mehr hier, super fänge, krasse graskarpfen!!! man, wenn man das auch so regelmäßig auf die raubfische übertragen könnte, das wärs doch mal, den 30 pfund hecht oder gar nen 30 üfund zander oder hecht ;-)))) 
petri euch karpfenfreaks....


----------



## USA (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ zander55:
Boah echt coole karpfen die du da hast...petri!!
bei uns sind schon 16 pfünder ne ausnahme und manche fangen hier ein nach dem anderen mortz brocken!#6 Sehen echt toll aus die karpfen, achja benutzt du eigentlich so einen karpfensack?
Und fängst du immer solche MORTZ kerle??...mit deinen beiträge sind fast immer mortz brocken dabei...#h

ich warte immernoch auf meinen ersten 20pfünder...:c
mein rekord liegt bei 73cm(spiegler) und knapp 17pfund...|rolleyes


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

respekt zander55... da werd ich direkt neidisch


----------



## USA (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

achja wollt nochmal fragen:
Der pop up(z.b. kleiner ring aus kork?) am haar sorgt dafür das die zb. maiskette ca. 5-10cm über dem grund ist!? und das muss man dann noch ausbalancieren? hab ichs richtig verstanden?


----------



## zander55 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Danke fürs Petri!

Natürlich fange ich nicht immer so gut, aber mit guter Gewässerkenntnis und regelmäßigen füttern kann man die Fänge schon enorm steigern. 
Nen Karpfensack benutze ich nicht, besitze nicht mal einen. Wenn ich einen fisch zurücksetzen will, dann sofort, denn nur für ein Foto hältern, ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.
17 Pfund ist doch ein toller Fisch, und dein erster 20er kommt bestimmt..


----------



## USA (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

kennt jemand ne gute seite, wo alles beschrieben wird mit den mais am haar/ pop up usw ....ich find unter google ums verecke keine gescheite internetseite!
achja wollt nochmal fragen:
Der pop up(z.b. kleiner ring aus kork?) am haar sorgt dafür das die zb. maiskette ca. 5-10cm über dem grund ist!? und das muss man dann noch ausbalancieren? hab ichs richtig verstanden?


----------



## macfisch (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Was gibst denn da zu lesen?
Hartmais quellen lassen, auf ein längeres Haar ziehen, Ende vom Haar über den Haken und fertig.
Wenn du im stehenden Gewässern fischt und nen Popo Up anbietest gilt: Abstand Haken=Auftriebshöhe Popup. 

Recht simple und bei Laufblei, soweit einkurbeln bis du ein Wiederstand spürst, denn ist der Popup auf gewünschter Höhe.

Bei SelbsthakMonatgen Gewichte jensetz der 80g benutzen, damit der auch hängt, und bei Mais immer super scharfe Haken benutzen, denn es könnt auch mal nen Graser beissen und die haben so ein festes Maul.


----------



## USA (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja danke#6


----------



## Husaberg_501 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

aber nicht das blei ziehen! nur bis der widerstand zu spüren ist! sonst kannst du auffällige "furchen" in den boden ziehen, oder ziehst vielleicht noch den haken in kraut oder ähnliches


----------



## Miss-Esox (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Die verflixte Sieben

Hallo zusammen,
der dritte mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Angeltrip von Olli, Jan S. und meinereiner ist am Donnerstag Vormittag beendet worden.
Diesmal ist der Bericht wohl oder übel etwas länger ausgefallen zumal wir ja diesmal 3Tage und 2Nächte investiert haben... Wir mussten viel mit Tauchern, Schnorchlern, Kleinbootfahrern und Freischwimmern schimpfen... Mehrmals täglich! Habe diese ärgerlichen geschehen von 6 mitgerissenen Ruten etc ausgelassen, da es einfach den Rahmen gesprengt hätte...
Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß beim lesen!

***

Endlich Urlaub! Den Arbeitsalltag für eine ganze Woche hinter sich lassen und am Wasser die Seele baumeln lassen, was gibt es schöneres?!
Das Wetter spielte mit 32Grad Außentemperatur auch wieder mit den Schweißperlen während wir das arme Auto von all dem Tackle entlasteten.
Vor lauter Entsetzen mussten wir ersteinmal feststellen das eine Bierbude auf Rädern etwa 20 m vor unserer Hausnummer Eröffnung feierte...
Als ich sooo fleißig begann das Schlauchboot aufzupumpen, erwies sich das Bierfaß auf Rädern dennoch als gütig nachdem Olli mir ein 0,5er Alster unter die Nase hielt.
Ersteinmal "prost" und dann das Futter ausbringen.
Fleißig ruderte ich zu dem Spot und fütterte fast schon Unmengen an Mais und Partikel sowie einige Hände voll Boilies quer vom Uferbereich, über Scharkante zum Tiefenbereich.
Erfahrungsgemäß beißen die Carps nämlich gern mal hier und mal dort...

Von der Hitze beeinträchtigt wurde dieses Mal nicht eine Rute hinausgerudert und abgelegt, sondern alle Montagen erstaunlich präzise begleitend von einem kraftvollen Fauchen der 3lbs Ruten an Ort und Stelle geworfen.
Olli setzte wieder auf seine 20mm Hot Shrimp-Boilies und auf einen Neuerwerb in unserem unübersichtlichen Boilie-Sortiment: Bloodworm&Shrimp als 20er.
Die Sonne verzog sich langsam hinter den Baumwipfeln und die Stimmung an der hinter uns gelegenen Bierbude wurde immer lauter und feucht-fröhlicher...#d
Aber so ist es nun einmal wenn man unbedingt wieder an seinem liebevoll bereitetem Angelplatz einkehrt; man lässt sich einfach durch nichts und niemand abschrecken!
Was Ollis Bissanzeiger lautstark bestätigte!
RUN NR 1 ! Olli schnappte die Rute und konterte gen Wiederstand. Nach kurzer Gegenwehr machte der Fisch kehrt... und es ging nichts mehr!
Auch kontinuierlicher Gegendruck beirrte den Fisch nicht und so ging Olli entlang des Ufers dem festsitzendem Carp entgegen.
Während ich die Videokamera draufhielt murmelte Olli so etwas wie: "Mist, ich glaub der ist wech... Hier liegt ein riesen Ast!"
Und recht hatte er.
Leider ging der vermeinntliche Karpfen im groben Geäst verloren.
Die eingetroffenen Zuschauer konnten sich ein Lachen nicht verkneifen als der arme Campi einen Mittelgroßen Ast an der Schnur präsentieren konnte... Ich möchte nicht wissen welche Gedanken er gegenüber dem Publikum just in diesem Moment hegte!|motz:
Nach einem schön heißen Beck´s war der Ärger bald überstanden (ich bin immer noch beeindruckt wie locker Olli so ein Geschehen wegsteckt!).
Eine halbe Stunde später begann es dann auch endgültig zu dämmern und die einachsige Bierkiste wurde nach und nach von torkelnden Gästen verlassen.
"Piieeep", RUN NR 2! Diesesmal war es mein Pieper der einen Murmeldieb aus der Tiefe in etwa 5m verriet.
Schnell die Rute in die Hand, Freilauf aus und zwei zaghafte Kopfstöße verzeichnet glaubte ich zunächst an einen kleineren Freund Graser da der Fisch sich ohne Gegenwehr an das Ufer kurbeln ließ.
Der ruhige Wasserspiegel wurde von einem recht kleinen Köpfchen durchstoßen und ein nun wild gewordener Fisch gab sich dank Olli frühzeitig zu erkennen:"Ela, da hast du eine osteuropäische Delikatesse gefangen!" Laut lachend zückte er die Kamera (deswegen hat er wohl auch vergessen auf "Rec" zu drücken *feix*:m) und ich begutachtete zeitgleich die breite Flanke des 3Kilogramm schweren Brassens.
Die immer noch vorhandenen Zuschauer staunten über dieses Exemplar, ich war auch recht beeindruckt da es der erste Beifang auf nen süßen Mais-Pop Up war. Anschließend durfte wieder ein Pop Up ans Haar und die Rute war neu platziert.

Die biologisch abbaubare Alarmanlage auf vier Pfoten namens "Michel" war natürlich auch wieder dabei. Leise quikend vermittelte er uns das er "mal muss".
Anscheinend erkennt er den Angelplatz auch schon als sein zweites zu Hause an und deshalb möchte er wohl nicht auf seinem riesigen Natur belassenen Körbchen pupsen... Kurzerhand löste ich die Leine vom Anlegepfahl um ein paar Meter mit ihm gassi zu gehen. Schnell in die Wicken machte er den Rücken krumm *stink* und wir konnten wieder zurück.
Auf dem Rückweg begegnete ich zwei Karpfenanglern (die auch im Anglerboard aktiv sind; Seid gegrüßt|wavey: )mit denen ich kurz Taktik und Köder durchsprach.
Nachdem der Hund wieder angeleint war machte er sich ganz klein und mümmelte sich ein Schlafplätzchen zurecht. Auch für uns das Zeichen auf die Liegen zu krabbeln. Ob wir wie die letzten Male auch von einem Piepsen geweckt werden? Hoffentlich...
"Pieps! Fieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.........!" "Ela,Ela,Ela! Das ist deine!!!"
Wahnsinn! Ein wahrhaftiger Dauerton durchbrach lautstark die nächtliche Ruhe.
Noch während ich meine Schuhe suchte, nicht fand und bar on foot zur Rute stürmte wühlte Olli nach der Kamera.
Der recht grob eingestellte Freilauf störte den vermeintlichen Karpfen keineswegs und er stürmte immer schneller von Scharkante in die tieferen Regionen vor. Ebenfalls ein Mais Pop-Up Liebhaber...
Fix ergriff ich die Rute und schaltete den Freilauf aus. Noch bevor ich einen Anhieb setzen konnte bremste der Fisch sich viel schneller mit der Frontbremse die Dank 40er Hauptschnur recht scharf gestellt war selber aus. Einen unglaublichen Speed hatte der Fisch drauf sodass ich meine Rute trotz der Dunkelheit erstmals komplett ausgelastet sah!|scardie: Sie bog sich förmlich zum Halbkreis und dämpfte dennoch zuverlässig die nun zu verspürenden mächtigen Kopfstöße: "Olli, das wird was richtig Großes!!!" murmelte ich begleitend von zittrigen Knien!
Doch nach einer weiter folgenden kräftigen Flucht spürte ich ein unheimliches Vibrieren in der Rute... Kraut??? Noch bevor ich genügend Gegendruck mit der mittlerweile bald geschlossenen Bremse aufbauen konnte, tat sich rein gar nix mehr... "Wir müssen mit dem Boot raus und..." noch bevor ich den Satz zuende sprechen konnte löste sich sämtliche Spannung und ich kurbelte ein... und kurbelte nochmals... WEG!!! Der Fisch war WEG, abgerissen! Fassungslos blickte ich auf die schlaff herunter hängenden Schnur und konnte mir ein äußerst lautstarkes "SCH . . . . !" nicht verkneifen.
Völlig am Boden zerstört kurbelte ich die restliche Schnur ein.
Frustriert legte ich die Rute auf dem Rod Pod ab und spielte nicht einmal mehr mit dem Gedanken eine neue Montage anzuknüpfen.
Wortlos begab ich mich zurück in den Schlafsack. Auch Olli hat es die Sprache verschlagen und als er dann tröstende Worte hervorbrachte, brach ich in fürchterlichen Tränen aus... Ich bin nunmal sehr empfindlich in solchen Niederlagen und murmelte dennoch letzte Gute Nacht Wörter: "Wenigstens konnte sich der Fisch von dem schweren Blei befreien... Den Haken wird er sicher bald los...!" Das war dann der 3. RUN des Ansitzes... Ohne Worte!

Am nächsten Morgen ging es mir nicht besser. Der erste Gedanke an den um 3Uhr verlorenen Fisch wurde erstmal durch einen in die Gegenwart versetzenden Hieb an die Stirn begleitet.
Ich nahm mir die Rute zur Brust und schaute ersteinmal skeptisch das Schnurende an... nachdem ich etwa 6Meter zerschnippelter und aufgeriebener Schnur unter die Lupe nahm erkannte ich den Grund des wahrllich schweren Verlustes: Dreikantmuscheln!!!
Der Fisch zog durchs Kraut und verabschiedete sich an einer weiteren von Muscheln überzogenen Bank!
(Hiermit erkläre ich den an sämtlichen Orten vorkommenden Dreikantmuscheln offiziell den Krieg!|smash
Irgendwann im Laufe dieses Morgens kamen die zwei anderen Carp-Hunter aus Verden vorbei und fragten nach Fängen... Da wurde ich doch mal unwissend auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt.
Olli schilderte kurz das nächtliche Geschehen und bald ermutigte mich die ziemlich warme Morgensonne erneut eine Montage zu fertigen.
Endlich war ich neu motiviert! Dennoch zwangen mich die immer weiter steigenden Temperaturen in den Schatten und so schlief ich ein weiteres Mal ein.

Bald darauf bekam Olli auch einen Grund zu meckern! Die lieben David Hasselhoff Kollegen des deutschen Baywatch (auch DLRG genannt) begaben sich mit ihren lautstarken Außenborder zielstrebig per rotem Boot in Richtung Ufer... Genau auf Höhe von Ollis Schnüren... es waren 3 an der Zahl!
Leise schimpfend begutachtete er das Geschehen am Wasser.
Die Baywatch-Gang kippte den Außenborder so an das wenigstens die noch rotierende Schraube aus dem Wasser ragte...
Sie legten an, zergelten das Boot teilweise auf den Sand und zückten eine große Säge:"Eine Säge??? Was wollen die mit einer Säge", schimpfte Olli nun lauter werdend "die wollen ja wohl nicht den Ast absägen an dem ich gestern den Fisch verloren habe?" Und genau das taten sie. Ein riesiger Teil des Gestrüppes an dem Campi den Carp verlor wurde ungeschehen gemacht: "Und wenn jemand kurz vorm ertrinken ist, kommen die wohl auch erst am nächsten Tag!"
Nach einem Schluck heißer Cola (ja, wir haben die Kühlbox vergessen) beruhigte sich die erneut aufgeladene Luft und wir warteten auf Jan S. der auch noch dazu stoßen wollte. Wir schlossen fast Wetten ab (da er das Talent hat kurzfristig abzusagen) ob er überhaupt noch zu uns findet. Einige folgende Anrufe seinerseits bestätigten aber glücklicherweise das Gegenteil.
So konnte Jan noch schnell bei meinem Chef über die Ladentheke schauen und mir meinen Neuerwerb an Swingern abholen.
Da habe ich mich aber gefreut als das kleine weiße Osterei namens Corsa auf den Parkplatz fuhr|supergri
Jan lud mit Ollis Hilfe recht schnell das überladene Gefährt aus und baute recht schnell seinen Platz auf.
Ich bevorzugte es wie es sich für eine Frau gehört ein Sonnenbad zu nehmen.
Anschließende Badeaktionen im 25Grad warmen Wasser brachten im Anschluss immer noch nicht die nötige abkühlung und schon bald begannen wir als jammerndes Trio über einen bald eintretenden Hitzeschlag zu jaulen.
Den ganzen Tag über schwiegen uns die Bissanzeiger an. Nur die Mücken surrten bei langsam sinkender Sonne um die Ohren um hier und da mal zu pieksen.
Wie auch immer das möglich ist... Außer Jan und mir quiekte niemand auf wenn die Mücken zugebissen haben#c. Olli, verrate uns endlich dein Anti-Mücken Schutzmittel *auch haben will*

Kurz danach begannen sich kleine Wolkentürmchen zu bilden und gemächlich fielen die ersten Tropfen auf die staubtrockene Erde. Es wurden mehr und ein Schauer überraschte uns während wir alle schon im Schlafsack auf den Liegen außerhalb des Zeltes die Müdigkeit walten ließen.
Und da die zwei Männers ja groß (zumindest einer ) und stark (war das nicht auch nur einer?! :q ) sind, waren alles Tackle, Liegen, Essen und co. schnell ins Zelt geschafft und vor Regen sicher untergebracht.
Jan war so lieb und spendierte Kollegenhaft ein kühles Blondes (mjam)#g.
Was dann folgte erlöste mich endgültig vom vergangenen Schreckerlebnis mit dem verlorenen Fisch. 
RUN NR. 4! Fallbiss! Der Swinger sauste nach unten und ich rannte mit dem überschwappenden Bier, welches ich eiligst auf den nächstgelegenen Tisch abstellte zur Rute.
Anhieb! Fisch sitzt!
Kein ordentlicher Gegner, er ließ sich recht flott in Richtung Keschermaschen bugsieren (Danke Olli, mein lieber Kescherboy).
Mein erster Satzi und endlich mal wieder nen Spiegler.
Wieder mal auf Mais Pop-Up!
Olli zückte den Fotoapparat und ich fasste dem kleinen Frechdachs unter das weiche und irgendwie kuschelig warme Bäuchlein. "Wie süüüß der ist!" Glücklich schaute ich dem Carpi auf die funkelnden Schuppen.
6Pfund, nicht vermessen, aber ein unvergessener Fisch!
Hier ist der Kleene auffällig helle Spiegler mit der Hitzeerschöpften Fängerin






Mehrmals leuchte der Blitz der Kamera im Nachtmodus auf während ich einigen abendlichen Zuschauern die Frage über die Fischart verriet.
Doch als die Kamera ausgeschaltet war blitze es weiter und in gewisser Entfernung kündigte sich eine Fotosession von oben an, sprich: ein Gewitter zog auf.
Ich Angsthase kurbelte natürlich ersteinmal alle Ruten ein und nachdem die Donner in der Ferne verschwanden durften an allen haarigen Montagen ausnahmslos die Mais Pop-Up´s ihre Dienste verrichten.
Schien mir mittlerweile als ziemlich einleuchtend|licht


"Wuff wuff... knurrrr...wuff!" Mitten aus dem Tiefschlaf kläffte mich der Hund aus den Träumen... Ein Blick um die Zeltplane ließ mich mit verschwommenen Gesichtsfeld Taschenlampen tragende Gesetzeshüter erkennen... Na prima: "Kann ich ihnen irgendwie behilflich sein?!" Fragte ich entnervt während ich den wütend gewordenen Hund in sicherer Entfernung anleinte.
"joa... wir hätten gern mal Ihre Fischereierlaubnis gesehen!"
"Olli, da sind die Bullen, wo isn meine Tasche?"
Völlig übermüdet torkelten wir der Reihe nach zu den grün-weißen (ich zuletzt da Campi mir ne falsche Fährte aufgelegt hat) und ließen uns kontrollieren.
"Wem gehören denn die anderen Ruten da?" "Der schläft grad im Auto weil er seine Liege vergessen hat... wir passen mit auf!" Dabei zückte Olli das Handy:"Steh auf... nein kein Fisch... nimm die Angelpapiere mit!"
Verschlafen trudelde Jan ein und wurde nochmal schön mit dem kräftig leuchtenden Lichtstrahl der Taschenlampe in an die Dunkelheit gewöhnten Pupillen bestrahlt! (Armes Tuff Tuff).
Endlich durfte im Anschluss weitergeschlummert werden!
Kaum die Augen wieder geöffnet piepte Jan´s Bissanzeiger um 5Uhr morgens in rhytmischen Abständen.
Ich hielt es nicht nötig aufzustehen... die wieder beginnende Hitze, die Uhrzeit, der unterbrochene Schlaf... ich konnte nur noch ein wenig Gelächter verzeichnen und die Bekanntmachung das es sich erneut um einen großen Brassen handelte! So viel zu RUN NR. 5.
Doch kurz darauf folgte in Windeseile RUN NR 6!
Ollis Pieper machte seinen Namen alle Ehre und pfeifte melodische Pieptöne.
"Sitzt!" Hörte ich Campi rufen während ich näher trat um als ehrenamtliches Keschergirl zu fungieren.
Der Fisch biss in Ufernähe auf eine 20mm Hot-Shrimp Murmel und zog einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle.
Er zog direkt an der Kante entlang um dann den Weg in Richtung Muschelbank zu wählen... Campi setzte kräftigen Gegendruck und noch während der Fisch weiterhin Schnur nahm verlor er den Fisch!
Ich glaube er hat jetzt auch ein "Dreikantmuschel-Trauma"! Völlig deprimiert blickte er in Fluchtrichtung des Karpfens und musste auch noch einen zweiten Verlust wegstecken!
Die Schnur war glatt abgeschnitten! Ziemlich geknickt schmiss er die Rute förmlich auf den Rutenhalter und sagte ersteinmal nichts mehr.
Kurz darauf bediente sich Jan ersteinmal an meinen Pop Up´s und war völlig begeistert, trotz des Verlustes von Olli, wie die Fische in Beißlaune waren.
Mir wurde nach insgesamt 2Verlusten von Olli und dem mega Verlust meinerseits alles zuviel und so wollte ich den Frust überschlafen...

Eine Stunde später wurde ich von Jans rufen mit untermalenden Piepen meines Bissanzeigers geweckt. Ich sprang aus dem Zelt:"Diesmal krieg ich die Sau!!!" rutschte mir heraus und hatte dabei große Angst das der Fisch der Muschelbank schon ziemlich nahe gekommen ist... 
Nach dem Anhieb spürte ich wehemente Kopfstöße in der Rute und der vermeintliche Karpfen zog ersteinmal fleißig Schnur von der Spule.
Dann erstarrte ich fast zu Eis als ich wieder dieses vibrieren ich der Rute verspürte... Der Karpfen saß im Kraut!!! Dahinter befindet sich die berüchtigte Plage an Weichtieren mit scharfkantiger Behausung...
Fest entschlossen und vielleicht auch ein wenig waghalsig blockierte ich die Bremse mit der Hand sodass kein Millimeter Schnur mehr entzogen werden konnte.
Da kam nach einigen Sekunden die Erlösung und der Karpfen stieg auf um kehrt nach links zu machen, wohl um am Ufer nach prima Verstecken zu suchen... Keine Chance, diesmal blieb ich die Gewinnerin und bald darauf konnte ich den Schuppi nach ein wenig hin und her dennoch über den Kescher bugsieren (Danke an Kescherboy Jan!).
Hier der schlanke Schuppi von 16Pfund bei 82cm. Ähnelt ziemlich einem Wildkarpfen, oder?!






Nach der Fotosession wurde die Luft von Minute zu Minute schwüler.
Kein Lüftchen wehte mehr, die Nerven lagen blank und das Carp-Trio beschloss einzupacken und den Weg nach Hause anzutreten... Wir waren ja eigentlich zu Hause, aber der fehlende Schatten zwang uns das steinige, kühlere zu Hause in vier Wänden aufzusuchen.
Trotz etlicher Strapazen ein unvergessliches Erlebnis unter freiem Himmel.

***

Ich hoffe eure Augen können noch andere Dinge außer Buchstaben registrieren...
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei eurer nächsten Session und viele hungrige Carpies!
Gebt schnell Bescheid sobald es ein Massenvernichtungsmittel gegen Dreikantmuscheln gibt#h

Always tight lines!


----------



## happy fish (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,
tolle story, tolle fische! #6
Petri dazu und mehr davon...!


----------



## bennie (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

man, ich kriegs einfach nie hin mit den blöden karpfen....


----------



## Christian D (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Gebt schnell Bescheid sobald es ein Massenvernichtungsmittel gegen Dreikantmuscheln gibt#h


 
Hast du doch gerade in der Hand!#h


----------



## w3azle (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

boah super!!

also echt schöner bericht. und klar registrieren meine augen noch was anderes als buchstaben.... sind ja tolle bilder da die man sich anschauen kann   

aber respekt vor dem umfang des textes und wie schön das geschrieben ist

und du hast super fische gefangen.     
immer noch besser als gar keine.....so wie's mir grad geht  


gruß


----------



## Ronen (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

trotz Pessimissmus bezüglich eines erfolgreichen Angeltages biss dieser Kumpel.


----------



## USA (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Die verflixte Sieben
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> der dritte mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Angeltrip von Olli, Jan S. und meinereiner ist am Donnerstag Vormittag beendet worden.
> ...


 Hey, super erzählt! Deine storys zu lesen macht immer  weider spaß:m...und deine fänge sind jedes mal Kapitale exemplare!!#h...du könntest mir echt mal ne lehrstunde in sachen Karpfenangeln geben!
n dickes petri von mir
und weiterhin viel erfolg!|wavey:


----------



## ShogunZ (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wieder mal ein super Bericht und schöne Fische!


----------



## USA (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mal n frage:
War eigentlich von euch schon mal jemand am ALTMÜHLSEE oder BROMBACHSEE zum angeln bzw. karpfenangeln??
..was gefangen??


----------



## karpfenjäger (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo echt ein Hammer geiler Bericht !!!!!!!!!!!

War im Monat Juli auch oft unterwegs hier ein paar schöne Carps
















natürlich schwimmen alle Carps wieder weiter


----------



## karpfenjäger (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Die verflixte Sieben
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> der dritte mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Angeltrip von Olli, Jan S. und meinereiner ist am Donnerstag Vormittag beendet worden.
> ...


Wie wäre es mit Schlagschnur
Klasse Bericht schöne Bilder von Fisch und Fängerin grins


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri zu den Karpfen und den schönen Bericht!#6


Gestern gegen kurz nach 23Uhr Biss dieser 7Pfünder hier:g 
Köder: Pop UP
...................................


----------



## Miss-Esox (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Karpfenjäger:
Habe schon in nem andren Thread (Saison 2006 in Bremen und näherer Umgebung) meinen Wunsch nach Schlagschnur geäußert :m

@Schleinenwühle und sonst auch alle:
Ich glaube die Carps wollen zur Zeit gepoppt werden... und zwar mit pop up´s :q


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> (..)
> Ich glaube die Carps wollen zur Zeit gepoppt werden... und zwar mit pop up´s :q



#d#d|uhoh:
ich bin entsetzt....wo bleibt denn hier die Ferkelfahndung|kopfkrat

sonst immer so schöne Storys und Bilder und jetzt so ein verbaler Ausrutscher#d Das muss geahndet werden 

#h


----------



## Husaberg_501 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Hechtnixe

schön anzusehende Bilder, achso und die karpfen sind natürlich auch sehr schöne Fische ;-)

Zu meiner person, konnte zwei schöne Spiegler von jeweils 13 Pfund landen, nur wiedermal die cam daheim liegen lassen


----------



## Miss-Esox (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Raabiat:
War doch halb so wild die Aussage 
Ich denke da gibt es schlimmeres|supergri

War ja nur eine feststellung meinerseits... *g*


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo

Ich war nach langer Zeit noch mal am Julianakanal, ein paar Stunden auf Karpfen...und ich kann es noch

http://img277.*ih.us/img277/696/karpfenbkwn3.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (1. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Moin ertsmal an Alle Karpfen Angler

Da ich mir gerade diesen wirklich schönen und sehr ausführlichen Text von Hechtnixe durchgelesen habe und der jenige in diesem txt bin der neben an gesessen hat und auch auf Karpfen geangelt habe wollte ich kurz mitteilen was bei uns noch so ging.

Also wie schon gesagt auch ich habe mitbekommen wie viele Karpfen doch auf dieser ....Bank ausgestiegen sind...echt blöde..dennoch haben sie ja noch was gezogen mehr als manch anderer ...

Wir hingegen ( Tom und ich...Andre ) haben noch weitere 4 Tage hinten dran gehangen und auch wir würden nicht endteuscht.
um es kürzer zu machen als die Dame zuvor , wir haben auch so manchen beifang ( Brassen ) gehabt und mussten sogar noch mal los boilies und mais Kaufen , denn die guten alten schleimbolzen haben gefressen was das zeug hält...
Aber wir haben zum glück nur einen Drill von 5 verloren und somit einen guten Schnitt gehabt.

den ersten run haben wir doch nur nach 3 std verzeichnen können und auch gleich einen Graser von 90 cm und 24 Pfund auf der matte gehabt, ich dachte mir für den Anfang garnicht schlecht.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47570&stc=1&d=1154389558


Wie sich herraus stellte waren die nächsten 20 std aber leider wieder ohne Karpfen....bis dann der 2 run auf der Matte lag ein schöner aber recht kleiner Spiegler von 52 cm und 6 Pfund..Das highlite ist aber meine Tochter von 2 jahren die zum ersten mal mit Papa zusammen mit einem Karpfen auf einem Foto Steht...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47571&stc=1&d=1154390015


alles in einem hätte man mehr fangen müssen aber bei so einem Wetter bin ich zufrieden ......

ich wünsche euch allen viel erfolg und möge das Jahr noch viele Karpfen hergeben...


----------



## Gunni77 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo

Also, Karpfen sind doch ganz einfach zu fangen |supergri. Ich mache das immer so:

den geheimen Spezialköder aus der Tasche holen
http://img63.*ih.us/img63/2633/dscn1284da8.jpg

Ins Wasser streuen
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/1113/dscn1285ed1.jpg

Und schon sind die Fische Heiß
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/5755/dscn1287oc1.jpg

Der hat sich sogar ein bisschen in mich verguckt
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/6539/dscn1290os3.jpg

Und wenn der Futterplatz dann läuft....
http://img63.*ih.us/img63/7864/dscn1297pl6.jpg

So geht das.....:q 

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

jaja, so einfach kann man sich's machen und dann hier fette Bilder posten und dick das Lob einstreichen|uhoh:#d

Gunni, Gunni, Gunni :q:q:q:q


----------



## Husaberg_501 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schönes schauspiel, so sieht es auch immer auf meinen futterplätzen aus :q


----------



## Floschek (2. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute,
ich konnte am Dienstag auch mal wieder was fangen, einen schönen Karpfen von 70cm auf Frolic und noch ein paar andere schöne Fische. Es war mein bisher größter Karpfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Floschek


----------



## Angler65 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi ich war mit einem kumpel vom 24.-28.07 an einem wenig befischten See fischen ! Der See ist ungefähr 6 HA groß ! 
Ergebniss der 4 Nächte waren 14 Karpfen zwischen 14 und 34 pf ! 

hier ein schöner 21er von mir :
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/2723/img0002yx3.jpg

und hier der 34er von meinem kumpel :
http://img186.*ih.us/img186/2052/img0021xg7.jpg


----------



## Sholar (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi hatte heute morgen ein wenig langeweile bin dann ma los und just for fun mit bissl mais und teig an ne gute Stelle wo ich weiss da da welche sind!!!

Nach einer Stunde knallte es in die rute und miene daiwa rolle hörte nicht mehr auf dem fisch schnur zu geben obwohl sie relativ hart eingestellt war. nunja ich schlug an der fishc war schon ca 150m weg ohne das ich ihn stoppe konnte und es macht kling corfach gerissen. Son Sch***. Naja eine halbe stunde später der 2te Biss und den hab ich gefangen 

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/714/p1010002qq2.jpg

Mfg Sholar


----------



## Erdwurm (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

edit! falsche links geguggt!


----------



## karpfenjäger (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Sholar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hatte heute morgen ein wenig langeweile bin dann ma los und just for fun mit bissl mais und teig an ne gute Stelle wo ich weiss da da welche sind!!!
> 
> Nach einer Stunde knallte es in die rute und miene daiwa rolle hörte nicht mehr auf dem fisch schnur zu geben obwohl sie relativ hart eingestellt war. nunja ich schlug an der fishc war schon ca 150m weg ohne das ich ihn stoppe konnte und es macht kling corfach gerissen. Son Sch***. Naja eine halbe stunde später der 2te Biss und den hab ich gefangen
> 
> ...


 
Schöner Fisch aber ne Abhackmatte wäre gut dann müsste der Fisch nicht so im Dreck liegen, wenn er denn wieder schwimmen darf


----------



## bennie (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ne Abha*c*kmatte .... aua!


----------



## karpfenjäger (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ne Abha*c*kmatte .... aua!


oh ja stimmt ne Abhakmatte sorry


----------



## Sholar (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hast du eigentlich recht was kosten die dinger denn?


----------



## karpfenjäger (4. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Sholar schrieb:
			
		

> hast du eigentlich recht was kosten die dinger denn?


 
Es gibt schon wirklich gute für 20 Euro z.B. von Ultimate


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (5. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hab gestern Mittag nen Spiegel mit 20 Pfund gefangen ...






und den schönen Wildkarpfen mir 12 Pfund






Grüße


----------



## karpfenjäger (5. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern Mittag nen Spiegel mit 20 Pfund gefangen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hi paddy na da hab ich dir mal wieder klasse Bilder gemacht bin extra 100 km wegen denn Bildern gefahren.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (5. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				karpfenjäger schrieb:
			
		

> hi paddy na da hab ich dir mal wieder klasse Bilder gemacht bin extra 100 km wegen denn Bildern gefahren.



Haha wichtiger warst du, das du mit deiner Waage gekommen bist 
Ich Liebe dir Maddin ...


----------



## Sholar (5. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich werd ma schuan wegen sonner Liege! sind die denn abwaschbar Waschmachienenfähig oder nur per hand?

direkt ma ne andre sache gibts irgendwie nen Trick womit man simpel ohne die sachen immer zu waschen den Fischgeruch vom Kescher u.ä. wegbekommt?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri den Fängern,der Karpfen#6 

Werde heute abend auch mal wieder gehn...


----------



## sebastian.WAF (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,
habe dies jahr schon 2 Graskarpfen gefangen. Einen 6pf und einen 12pf. Die beiden habe ich auf mais gefangen. War echt voll cool!!!


----------



## karpfenmick (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Karpfenangler/innen,
den müsst ihr erst mal toppen.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Fangausbeute vom WE.#q #d 

Gruß Karpfenmick :q


----------



## Raabiat (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hey mick...
kommt ganz auf die Grösse der Abhakmatte an.....
wenn die 5x5m ist, dann fettes Respect alter:q:q:q:q

wenn sie Normalgrösse hat, solltest du vielleicht mehr als eine Made als Köder anbieten :q:q:q#h


----------



## karpfenmick (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Die Matte ist natürlich 5x5 |sagnix 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Husaberg_501 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

lach....spitzen fisch mick


----------



## Husaberg_501 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich war gestern unterwegs einen 14 pfund, zwei 13 und ein 10,


----------



## PROLOGIC (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

war von Freitag Nachmittag bis heute Vormittag mit meinem Kumpel an der Donau. Wir hatten drei Tage lang mit Hartmais, DD-Bait Halibut-Pellets und selbstgedrehten Frolicboilies gefüttert.

Freitag:
21.15 Uhr erster Run. Nach ein paar langen Fluchten hing der Fisch fest und bevor ich im Boot saß hing die Schnur lasch durch. Schnurbruch! 

21.45 Uhr zweiter Run.
Bildhübscher 12 Pfünder
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/3228/3oh8.jpg

22.30 Uhr dritter Run
Super-Spiegler mit 30,5 Pfund. Neuer Personal-Best!
http://img425.*ih.us/img425/3295/305pfund2uu7.jpg

23.45 Uhr Run bei meinem Kumpel
Geiler Schuppi mit 24 Pfund
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/1406/24pfund2am2.jpg

03.00 Uhr Run bei meinem Kumpel doch der Fisch schlitzte leider aus

Samstag/Sonntag:
02.10 Uhr vierter Run
Super-Spiegler Nr. 2 mit 29,5 Pfund
http://img182.*ih.us/img182/6412/295pfund2et7.jpg

Trotz des schlechten Wetters eine super Session.
Vor allem weil ich alle Hunter die diese Strecke befischen kenne und dieses Jahr noch keiner einen Carp dort fangen konnte. Auch ich hatte leider schon drei erfolglose Wochenend-Sessions dort verbracht aber das vergangende WE entschädigt für alles.

Rasende Rollen wünscht

PROLOGIC


----------



## karpfenjäger (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Klasse Donau Carps, weiter so Jungs !!!


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Super Jungs hübsche Fische ...
Gute Donau Stelle ...

Hatte ihr starke Strömung oder wo haben die gebissen?


----------



## USA (6. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wow echt supertolle fische!!
...will auch so schöne große karpfen...




> Hatte ihr starke Strömung oder wo haben die gebissen?


jo dat würd mich au interessieren


----------



## w3azle (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hier mal meine ausbeute vom we....

haben alle ne größe von etwa 40-45...  also nix großes 
aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht


----------



## w3azle (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

und weiter gehts


----------



## USA (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

dürft man wissen mit was man so viele karpfen auf einmal fängt?

gruß+petri heil


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

Danke erstmal...
also wir fischten ca 60 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in "normaler" Strömung. Also nicht in der Fahrrinnne oder so. 
Die 150 gr Kugelbleie lagen recht gut. Der Wasserstand war ja auch gut. Wir hatten schon Tage da sind uns die 200 gr Bleie ständig vom Platz weggerollt.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

warum nimmst denn dann kugelblei ?!|kopfkrat


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

also bei Versuchen hat sich herausgestellt dass auch andere Bleiformen nicht besser bzw sogar noch schlechter liegen bleiben. Die Kugelbleie haben den günstigsten Schwerpunkt und wir haben einen weichen Bodengrund. Wenn sie also am Boden ankommen sinken sie ca bis zur Hälfte ein und dann ist die Form sowieso egel.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

na ja, so egal scheint die form ja doch nicht zu sein, wenn sich 200g kugelbleie wegtreiben lassen |rolleyes 
aber gut okay, musst du selbst ja vor ort entscheiden und hast ja sicherlich auch schon bissel experimentiert


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

ja wir haben schon rumprobiert und die 200gr waren keine Kugelbleie sondern so ähnlich wie die Fox Elevator. Aber damals war auch der Wasserstand sehr hoch und somit auch die Strömung viel stärker als sonst. 

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hmm...na vielleicht versuchst es mal mit einem brandungs-klappblei
guckst du hier #6


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

ich kenne die Dinger zwar nicht aber das könnte schon klappen.
Gibts die zufällig auch als Inliner???????|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Da ich aber das Rig immer recht kurz halte könnte es passieren dass die Krallen den Carp verletzen und das wollen wir doch nicht....
Das Becker Original Inline Flussblei in 160gr hat sich auch gut bewährt...
... aber leider der Preis...
Das schmerzt dann schon bei nem Abriss.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

einfache flügelbleie oder schlitten sinken auch ein.
was auch gut geht,spann deine kugelbleie in den schraubstock,dann werden sie etwas platter und rollen nicht so schnell,gleiches geht mit birnenbleien etc auch sehr gut.
und du beklommst """mukkkkkies""",das findet frau bestimmt auch toll!|supergri


----------



## Husaberg_501 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

als inliner ist mir nicht bekannt, habe die sorte blei auch noch nicht selbst benutzt. ich beangel eig. keine schnellfliessenden flüsse. beschäftigt man sich bissel mit den bleisorten kommt einen so einiges unter die augen. die krallen legen sich jedoch beim einziehen ans blei. 
das mit dem anriss versteh ich sehr gut. als ich jetzt samstag auf jagt war ging mein bissanzeiger auch los, ich nehm die angel in die hand, ziehe an, die angel krümmt zieht einen bogen (so einen habe ich bei meiner angel noch nicht gesehen), zu meinem kumpel rufe ich nur "oh man ein schwein" und schon macht es peng...ohne chance! alles weg, nicht mal am knoten gerissen, scheiss schnur, ich denke mal die hatte einen schaden


----------



## falter78 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Servus Jungs,

wollte euch mal meinen ersten Schuppi zeigen. Bin super stolz, war erst der dritte Anlauf. Gequollener Hartmais mit Bloody Pop Up, 22:15 Uhr an der Lahn.

Und vor allem gefangen mit meiner Pilkrute. Davon haben mir viele hier im Board abgeraten, von wegen zu hart. Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass entscheidende ist die Montage und vor allem die Bremseinstellung. Mit Gefühl bekommst du jeden müde.


----------



## USA (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				falter78 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Jungs,
> 
> wollte euch mal meinen ersten Schuppi zeigen. Bin super stolz, war erst der dritte Anlauf. Gequollener Hartmais mit *Bloody Pop Up*, 22:15 Uhr an der Lahn.
> 
> Und vor allem gefangen mit meiner Pilkrute. Davon haben mir viele hier im Board abgeraten, von wegen zu hart. Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass entscheidende ist die Montage und vor allem die Bremseinstellung. Mit Gefühl bekommst du jeden müde.


Hey glückwunsch und petri heil, toller karpfen!!#h
Aber kannst mir bitte eins erklären, da ich ja noch etwas  neu bin im "modernen karpfenangeln", was ist denn ein *Bloody Pop Up?
danke!|wavey:
*


----------



## alex4 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@falter78: der Fisch tut mir ja schon fast leid wenn ich das bild sehe! Hast du denn noch keine Abhakmatte #d ?? 
Solltest dir schnellstmöglich eine zulegen, die Fische werdens dir danken!! #6 

Gruß Alex #h 

P.S.: is nicht so böse gemeint wie es sich vielleicht anhört!


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> @falter78: der Fisch tut mir ja schon fast leid wenn ich das bild sehe! Hast du denn noch keine Abhakmatte #d ??
> Solltest dir schnellstmöglich eine zulegen, die Fische werdens dir danken!! #6
> 
> Gruß Alex #h
> ...



Vielleicht will er ihn ja mit nehmen :c
Also bräuchte er dann keine Abhakmatte


----------



## falter78 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				USA schrieb:
			
		

> Hey glückwunsch und petri heil, toller karpfen!!#h
> Aber kannst mir bitte eins erklären, da ich ja noch etwas neu bin im "modernen karpfenangeln", was ist denn ein *Bloody Pop Up?*
> *danke!|wavey:*


 
Pop Up bedeutet ein auftreibender Boilie, das heisst er bringt die Maiskette am Haar zum Stehen. Bloody ist die Geschmacksrichtung. Ich vermute mal Leber o. ä. Die Popups sind von der Fa. Diabolo. Preis knapp 5,- € für ca. 20 Stück.


----------



## falter78 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> @falter78: der Fisch tut mir ja schon fast leid wenn ich das bild sehe! Hast du denn noch keine Abhakmatte #d ??
> Solltest dir schnellstmöglich eine zulegen, die Fische werdens dir danken!! #6
> 
> Gruß Alex #h
> ...


 
Schon ok. Aber ich denke du interpretierst das Bild falsch. Der Schlamm am Fisch ist vom Grund, weil er leider im Seerosenfeld im seichten Wasser fest hing. Also keine Panik, ist kein Schlamm vom Ufer. Den Haken habe ich im nassen Gras gelöst. Ich denke das ist noch ganz ok und schadet dem Fisch nicht.


----------



## karpfenjäger (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



falter78 schrieb:


> Schon ok. Aber ich denke du interpretierst das Bild falsch. Der Schlamm am Fisch ist vom Grund, weil er leider im Seerosenfeld im seichten Wasser fest hing. Also keine Panik, ist kein Schlamm vom Ufer. Den Haken habe ich im nassen Gras gelöst. Ich denke das ist noch ganz ok und schadet dem Fisch nicht.


 

sieht wirklich nicht gut aus wie der fisch behandelt wir und auserdem muss ich dir sagen man macht erst den haken raus und dann die bilder#d


----------



## falter78 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@karpfenjäger:

ich habe eben mal die seiten durchgeschaut und festgestellt, dass du ja zu allem was zu sagen hast. Wenn du meine Zeilen richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du mitbekommen, dass der Fisch im Seerosenfeld hing und der Schlamm aus dem Wasser ist. Der ganze Kecher war voll, genauso wie ich und mein Kumpel. Es war nicht gerade einfaches Terrain und ein Eimer mit Frischwasser war leider nicht in der Nähe.

Ob der Haken vorher oder nachher rausgemacht wird, dürfte egal sein denke ich. Das nächste mal werde ich, um dich dann auch zufrieden zu stellen, ihn vor dem Foto duschen, das ist dann bestimmt noch angenehmer für den Karpfen. 

Freu dich doch einfach mit den Fängen anderer Angler. Alles andere ist völlig unnötig. 

Wie lange war eigentlich der Karpfen auf deinem User-Foto an Land |kopfkrat


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> sieht wirklich nicht gut aus wie der fisch behandelt wir und auserdem muss ich dir sagen man macht erst den haken raus und dann die bilder#d



Der Karpfenjäger hat immer irgendwas zu meckern, der spinnt wirklich .. Mein Gott lass ihn den Fisch behandeln wie er will ... wenn du es besser machst freuen wir uns drüber!!

MFG |supergri


----------



## USA (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hey ihr, schaltet mal en gang runter (alle mitennana), abba net zwei sonst rukkelts...|supergri

MFG|wavey:


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Haja immer cool bleiben : )

Aber es muss nich immer jemand an anderen leute nörgeln, das geht aufn sack! #q


----------



## ShogunZ (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

In einem Forum wird es grundsätzlich zu solchen Ausschreitungen kommen...
Ich bin auch schon Situationen geraten.
Das Thema sollte jetzt abgehakt werden!
Ich finde es auch nicht richtig auf jemandem rumzuhacken, der sich evtl. in andeen Threads falsch ausdrückt.Die Mods werden schon ein Auge drauf haben, es gibt ja neurdings die "offizielle gelbe Karte".


----------



## USA (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> Aber es muss nich immer jemand an anderen leute nörgeln, das geht aufn sack! #q



...jo stimmt! Würd auch sagen  das man das thema abhacken soll!
Wo bleiben die nächsten Karpfen??????????


----------



## Sholar (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@karpfenjäger: welche von ltimate denn z.b. also welches modell?


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ok hier noch ein paar fänge von mir, von diesem Jahr ....


----------



## ShogunZ (8. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Genau Carp Runna - Back to the Basics


----------



## USA (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ CaRp-RuNNa:woow wieder supertolle karpfen!!! Petri!
Der schwerste hatte bestimmt 20pf oder?
Mit was haste denn die "überlistet"?
...will jetzt auch endlich weider angelllnnn#q, hab dieses jahr nur *einen* 17pfünder erwischt:c...da frag ich mich immer wie ihr es alle hinbekommt so oft angeln zu gehen und  immer dabei erfolg zu haben....ich komme kaum zum angeln|uhoh:

Gruß+Petri euch allen#h


----------



## Raabiat (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


>



soll ich mal provozieren?:q:q

hättest du nicht den Schaum abwaschen können? oder kommt das vom vorherigen abwaschen?#c

Spässle....schöne Bilder...ich les gern hier im Karpfenthread und finde die Bilder teilweise echt geil....

Nörgelei gibbet übrigens überall...in jedem Forum hier im Board...|uhoh:

Bekanntlicherweise kann man's eben nicht jedem Recht machen#h


----------



## PROLOGIC (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

@ USA

also ich geh eben angeln wenn ich Lust hab, und das ist irgendwie ziemlich oft. 
Man muss sich eben darüber im Klaren sein was einem wichtiger ist. Hatte vor zwei Jahren so ne Phase wo Mädels, Weggehen, Saufen und so viiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeel "cooler" war als angeln zu gehen. Hat sich alles wieder gelegt und seit letztem Jahr bin ich öfter beim Angeln als je zuvor. Und umso öfter man eben draussen ist, desto größer werden die Chancen einen Fisch zu fangen. Wer zu hause auf der Couch sitzt kann keinen Fisch fangen. 
Aber glaub mir, es gibt wohl keinen der immer Erfolg hat.

PROLOGIC


----------



## fantazia (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

bei mir isses im moment genau umgekehrt.wenn ich überlege wieviele karpfen ich sons immer im jahr gefangen habe.
dies jahr war ich erst einmal los und konnte noch keinen überlisten#c


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> soll ich mal provozieren?:q:q
> 
> hättest du nicht den Schaum abwaschen können? oder kommt das vom vorherigen abwaschen?#c
> 
> ...



Ja ich find das auch bissle hässlich mit dem Schaum... ich habs aber gar nich gesehn und wollte ihn so schnell wie möglich wieder zurück setzen


----------



## Knispel (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> ....und wollte ihn so schnell wie möglich wieder zurück setzen


 
Das lösch mal ganz schnell wieder, Feind P... könnte mitlesen....


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das lösch mal ganz schnell wieder, Feind P... könnte mitlesen....



Das darf der Feind  Ich hab es an fast allen Seen abgeklärt das ich die Fische zurück setzen darf :q

Ich kann sie ja nicht verzehren ... #c


----------



## Raabiat (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ausserdem schmeckt so ein Schaumkarpfen bestimmt garnich#d:q:q

oder vielleicht hatte der sogar Tollwut....hatte der auch Schaum vorm Rüssel?|uhoh:|kopfkrat  :q:q:q


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ausserdem schmeckt so ein Schaumkarpfen bestimmt garnich#d:q:q
> 
> oder vielleicht hatte der sogar Tollwut....hatte der auch Schaum vorm Rüssel?|uhoh:|kopfkrat  :q:q:q



lol du spinnst doch #q#q:q:q:q:q

Ich hab dich auch lieb ....


----------



## Knispel (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> hatte der auch Schaum vorm Rüssel?|uhoh:|kopfkrat :q:q:q


 
Da könnte man aber wieder
TATÜTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
rufen |supergri |supergri #h #h


----------



## USA (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ausserdem schmeckt so ein Schaumkarpfen bestimmt garnich


Will jetzt keine disskusion ausrufen aber...
mmhhh...also ich nehm gelegntlich einen mit, wenn man weis wie man ihn lecker zubereitet, dann würde ich behaupten das karpfen so um 10pfund rum mind. so gut wie ne forelle sind!
Und wie schon gesagt, eigentlich alle angler die ich kenne sagen auch das der karpfen sehr gut schmeckt, *ABER *es hängt manchmal wirklich vom Gewässer ab wie ein karpfen schmeckt!
Unser Vereinsgewässer ist relativ sauber, und deswegen schmecken die bei uns auch sehr gut....wenn ich schon drann denke läuft mir das wasser im munde zusammen


----------



## fantazia (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich mag karpfen garnich#cnehme höchstens mal ein für meine eltern mit.

ps:das mit schaumkarpfen war nen scherz usa :>


----------



## Carphunterdeluxe (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine disskusion ausrufen aber...
> mmhhh...also ich nehm gelegntlich einen mit, wenn man weis wie man ihn lecker zubereitet, dann würde ich behaupten das karpfen so um 10pfund rum mind. so gut wie ne forelle sind!
> Und wie schon gesagt, eigentlich alle angler die ich kenne sagen auch das der karpfen sehr gut schmeckt, *ABER *es hängt manchmal wirklich vom Gewässer ab wie ein karpfen schmeckt!
> Unser Vereinsgewässer ist relativ sauber, und deswegen schmecken die bei uns auch sehr gut....wenn ich schon drann denke läuft mir das wasser im munde zusammen


 ja das stimmt schon ein um 10 pfund geräucherter karpfen ist echt was feines nur so ein schönes tier zu töten das ist wohl schon schwer!!!^^ mfg Dominik


----------



## USA (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> as mit schaumkarpfen war nen scherz usa


ja ne is klar:q
#h



Carphunterdeluxe: 
...jeder wie er mag...#h


----------



## M4STERM4X (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

so: hier haben wir mal ein wasserschweichen von mir!
gefangen vor ner woche oder sowas auf einen fischigen boilie in pink:q

der karpfen ist 67 cm lang und 10 pfund schwer

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47921&stc=1&d=1155138476


----------



## M4STERM4X (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

naja, und weil wir lust auf mehr hattten, haben mein kumpel und ich die beiden letzten nächte noch ne angelsession an diesem see durchgezogen.

wir haben mit hartmais und boilies sowie mit hanf und frolic angefüttert. hakenköder waren pop up`s in den geschmacksrichtungen erdbeer, die sushi teile vom markus und wieder die pinken oktopus teile von dynamite baits, die sich als absoluetr bringer rausstellten (5 von 8 fischen auf dieses teil)!

in der ersten nacht haben wir 6 karpfen gefangen, allle im zeitraum zwischen 23.15 und 04.00!
in der zweiten nacht waren es 2 karpfen um 03.30!

der größte karpfen brachte dabei bei 73 cm 15 pfund auf die wage.

es waren zwar nicht die absoluten riesen, aber sie haben gekämpft bis zum umfallen und es war der absolute traum, als wir ein paar von den karpfen nach spektakulärer erster flucht im freiwasser vom schlauchboot aus drillen durften. dabei lies sich kein carp lumpen und jeder benötigte mindestens 10 minuten, bis er im kescher lag und uns anschließend  "unabsichtlich" aus der hand glitt und so wieder in sein getrautes heim kam

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47923&stc=1&d=1155140363

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47923&stc=1&d=1155140665

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47923&stc=1&d=1155140801


----------



## M4STERM4X (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hmmm... ich bekomm das net richtig hin! wie schafft man denn, die bilder richtig groß einzufügen?
wenn man hier jedes einzeln hochlädt dauert es ja ewigkeiten bis ich allle gezeigt habe und die stehen dann bei mir auch nur als link da.

würde mich über jede hilfe freuen.

mfg max


----------



## ShogunZ (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@M4STERM4X: Ich poste hier einfach mal nen früheren Thread, wo sehr anschaulich erklärt wird, wie man mit Hilfe einer Webspace Bilder direkt ins Posting einbindet.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23537

So müsstest du eigentlich klar kommen!
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

kleine Hilfe für das Einstellen von Bildern!
klick mich


----------



## M4STERM4X (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

vielen dank für eure hilfe, aber das sieht mir zu zeitaufwendig aus.

mfg max


----------



## zander55 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri @ CaRp-RuNNa und M4STERM4X schöne Fische!

War auch mal wieder los auf Karpfen.
Konnte 3 Karpfen auf Harmais fangen. Zwei Schuppis von 53 cm und 67 cm / 9 Pfund und einen Spiegler von 75 cm / 15 Pfund.


----------



## w3azle (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

nice fische!   petri.
und haben die dick streß gemacht an der rute?
mit wieviel gramm blei fischst du?

gruß


----------



## zander55 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mit der weichen Rute macht der Drill schon ordentlich spaß, und die Karpfen haben zurzeit richtig Power.
Blei war nen 100 g Inline.


----------



## w3azle (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wenn ich denke wie die 45er letztens schon versucht haben abzuhauen....
will auch mal son großen drillen  

mal noch ne frage.....wie stoppt ihr euer festblei?  mit nem normalen schnurstopper? und wieviel schnur kann gezogen werden eh es stoppt?

gruß


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

also ich verwende ganz normale "Karpfenbleie". Das heißt die haben so nen Gummischlauch im Schnurdurchgang in den man dann den Wirbel fest hineinziehen kann (je nach Wirbelgröße). Gibts eigentlich von allen Karpfentackle-Herstellern und in allen Shops. Einen zusätzlichen Schnurabzug gibts dann nicht mehr, die Vorfachlänge bestimmt den Spielraum bis zum "Selbstanschlag".
Kannst aber selbstverständlich auch ein normales Sargblei oder so nehmen und dann mit ner Perle und nem Schnurstopper den Abzug stoppen. Der Stopper sollte aber schon recht streng sitzen. Zusätzlichen Spielraum würde ich keinen mehr lassen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## USA (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



zander55 schrieb:


> Petri @ CaRp-RuNNa und M4STERM4X schöne Fische!
> 
> War auch mal wieder los auf Karpfen.
> Konnte 3 Karpfen auf Harmais fangen. Zwei Schuppis von 53 cm und 67 cm / 9 Pfund und einen Spiegler von 75 cm / 15 Pfund.


Supertolle schöne karpfen:q dickes fettes petri

noch ne kleine frage:  hartmais, ok aber auf grund, also "sinkend" 
oder "pop up=schwebend"?|kopfkrat|wavey:...bräuchte den tipp weil ich jetzt auch mal es mit hartmais versuchen will...

danke|wavey:


----------



## M4STERM4X (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

also, du kannnst entweder ne maiskette ganz normal auf grund legen oder du verwendest als vorletztes korn einen kleinen auftriebskörper. der sorgt dafür, dass sich die maiskette aufrichtet! ich persönlich nehme immer 6 hartmaiskörner, die sich  durch den auftriebskörper leicht vom restlichen futterteppich abheben.


----------



## zander55 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> Supertolle schöne karpfen:q dickes fettes petri
> 
> noch ne kleine frage: hartmais, ok aber auf grund, also "sinkend"
> oder "pop up=schwebend"?|kopfkrat|wavey:...bräuchte den tipp weil ich jetzt auch mal es mit hartmais versuchen will...
> ...


Hab mit drei Maiskörnern, am Haar, auf Grund geangelt.


----------



## USA (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Alles klar Danke!


----------



## Grundangler85 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo ich habe auch nochmal ein paar Karpfenpics von mir ausm Urlaub. Haben alle 9 - 15 Pfund.

Gefangen auf TopSecret Boilies. Von denen mir hier viele abgeraten haben. Aber auch günstigere Boilies fangen es müssen net immer die teueren sein |supergri


----------



## bennie (12. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

konnte heute morgen innerhalb von 10 (!) Minuten 2 Schuppis von 11 und 13 Pfund einen einen 18er Spiegler auf die Matte legen.

Hab ne Nacht mit einem anderen karpfenangler gefischt. Heraus kam noch ein 14er Spiegler und nebenan ein vollgefressener 21er.

Fotos gibts wenn ich sie habe


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Bennie: na dann mal n* fettes* Petri zu den Karpf(en/innen)#6


----------



## fantazia (12. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

auch von mir nen dickes petri heil#6
werde heut nacht auch evt mal auf karpfen losgehen.
wetter is zwar bescheiden aber naja was solls#c


----------



## zander55 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ein dickes Petri Bennie, hast du dir echt verdient#6


----------



## bennie (12. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wohlgemerkt wäre das ohne Achim, meinen Mitangler (www.Padercarp.de), der mir alles zeigte und mich auch noch zwei Fische auf seiner Rute überließ, nicht möglich gewesen.... ich denke mal ich bin infiziert.. fehlt noch nen gutes Pod und ne vernünftige Abhakmatte.. und wenn ich ne gute Waage finde auch das...


----------



## Husaberg_501 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ hast du einmal fieber, wirst du es nicht mehr los 
glückwunsch


----------



## Knispel (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mit der Fliegenrute und Nymphe : 2 Stück 7 und 13 Pfund.


----------



## freibadwirt (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Am Donnerstag nen 35 Pfünder auf Kopyto 7cm in Orange.#c :q #c .
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## PROLOGIC (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

heut morgen um 05.30 Uhr an der Donau:
Spiegler 20 Pfund
http://img82.*ih.us/img82/7596/20pfund0530uhrlr4.jpg
Leider ist das Bild nicht so toll da ich alleine unterwegs war, d. h. Selbstauslöser, und ich dem Fisch weitere Strapazen ersparen wollte.
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/4107/20pfundfe9.jpg


PROLOGIC


----------



## USA (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wow toll.....petri!
In der Donau(und auch im Neckar) muss es ja nur so wimmeln von karpfen, so oft wie ihr karpfen dort fangt!:q Würd mich interessieren auf was dieser schöne pigler reingefallen ist!?|kopfkrat#h
gruß und petri heil


----------



## PROLOGIC (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi



USA schrieb:


> wow toll.....petri!
> In der Donau(und auch im Neckar) muss es ja nur so wimmeln von karpfen, so oft wie ihr karpfen dort fangt!:q Würd mich interessieren auf was dieser schöne pigler reingefallen ist!?|kopfkrat#h
> gruß und petri heil


 
Naja, eigentlich nicht.
Du weißt ja nicht wie oft ich draußensitze und sich gar nichts rührt. Hat halt viel mit Location, Wasserstand, gutem Futter, viiiieeeeeel Zeit und ein bischen Verrücktheit zu tun. Und natürlich die nötige Portion Glück.
Die anderen Angler z. B. sind gestern um 19 Uhr abgezogen als es zu Regnen begann, da kam ich erst an und hab mein Zelt aufgebaut. Und dann heißt es Sitzfleisch beweisen. 

Würd dich interessieren, ja?
Mach ich auch kein Geheimniss draus:
Prologic DD-Bait Halibut Pellet Hookbait 20mm und nen PVA-Stringer mit ein paar DD-Bait Halibut Pellets druff. 

PROLOGIC


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Moin liebe Boardies.
ENDLICH hat es auch bei mir gefunzt...
nachdem ich allemeine kumpels am Elbe Lübeck Kanal zum Fisch geführt habe, war gestern nacht nun ich mal dran...
war mit nem kollegen am Vereinsteich des ASV in Mustin.
Nachdem wir gegen 18.30 uhr unser Camp "bezogen" hatten und dir Ruten ausgelegt waren, vertrieben wir uns die Zeit mit einer kleinen Knoten und Rig binde Stunde.
Zuerst war nicht viel los, einige rüssler so um die 10pfd rollten an unserem Futterplatz und gründelten im Teich herum...
gegen 0.00 der ERSTE RUN auf meiner Hartmaiskette...
Rute aus dem Pod genommen, KONTAKT.
doch bei der ersten Flucht hing plötzlich die schnur durch....
hatte wohl zu "lasch" angehauen...
Nach der enttäuschung also erstmal den Nudelsalt vernichtet.
und zu einem kleinen "nickerchen" auf der liege bequem gemacht...
um 2.45 klingelte, piepte und knarrten mich der dauerpiepton und das ablaufen der schnur aus meinem halbschlaf...
sooo schnell war ich noch nie hoch...
rute in die hand, ANSCHLAG, und die rute machte nen "DINER".
mit der im halbkreis gebogenen 2 1/4 lbs rute ging ich ein wenig von den restlichen ruten weg und versuchte den fisch von den seerosen fern zu halten, was mir auch die erste sehr gut gelungen war.
Dann setzte er wieder zu einer flucht an, nahm noch die posenrute auf aal mit die ganz am rand der seerosen "dümpelte"...
naja, wenigstens konnte ich jetzt auch optisch verfolgen wo der fisch hinzog... :q 
nach geschätzten 10 minuten war der fisch zum ersten mal in licht der kopflampe zu sehen und nach ca weiteren 5 schewamm er endlich im kescher...
Das ausmaß des fisches sahen wir erst als ich IN den Kescher schaute...
Ein strammer SCHUPPI von genau 20pfd und 71cm...
leider hatte er sich beim Drill in 2 schnüren verfangen, wobei ihm eine unterm kiemendeckel solche "schnittverletzungen" zufügte das ich mich schwerenherzens dazu entschloss diesen Fisch zu entnehmen.
Nun ist er filetiert in der Küche gelandet und wird die Tage mit meinen "moppedjungs" verhaftet...

hoffe das mit den pics klappt...

grüße

mirco


----------



## fantazia (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

dickes petri zum schönen schuppi#6


----------



## Coasthunter (13. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ein ganz fettes Petri von mir Mirco.#6 

Da hast Du ja einen ganz strammen Burschen klargemacht, respekt. Dafür schlägt man sich doch gerne mal eine Nacht um die Ohren.


----------



## Tisie (14. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Knispel,



Knispel schrieb:


> Mit der Fliegenrute und Nymphe : 2 Stück 7 und 13 Pfund.


wow, RESPEKT! #6 

Erzähl mal mehr darüber ... welche Fliege, Gewässertyp, auf Sicht gefangen, wie war der Drill?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## patsche (14. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Boardies,

nach dem hier im Karpfenforum mal eine beschreibung um Bilder hochladen erschienen ist habe ich es Endlich auch mal geschaft Bilder hochzuladen.
Hier mein bisher Größter Fang von Anfang Juli
81 cm und 16 Pfund und noch ein Graßer mit 84 cm und 14 Pfund. Habe die letzten zwei drei Ansitze noch einige Carps fangen können lagen aber alle zwischen 60-70cm und 8-12 Pfund.

Grüße Patsche #h


----------



## zander55 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte von gestern auf heute, zwei Karpfen von 17 und 18 Pfund, sowie eine Schleie von 3 Pfund auf Selfmade Boilie fangen.


----------



## Tisie (14. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Zander55,



zander55 schrieb:


> Konnte von gestern auf heute, zwei Karpfen von 17 und 18 Pfund, sowie eine Schleie von 3 Pfund auf Selfmade Boilie fangen.


Petri Heil und tolle Bilder! Besonder das mit der Schleie ist wunderschön, ein herrlicher Fisch #6 ... ich mag es irgendwie, wenn der Angler andächtig auf den Fisch schaut anstatt selbstgefällig in die Kamera zu grinsen, womöglich noch mit der Rute im Mund #d

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Zander55,
> 
> 
> Petri Heil und tolle Bilder! Besonder das mit der Schleie ist wunderschön, ein herrlicher Fisch #6 ... ich mag es irgendwie, wenn der Angler andächtig auf den Fisch schaut anstatt selbstgefällig in die Kamera zu grinsen, *womöglich noch mit der Rute im Mund #d*
> ...


|good: 

stells mir gerade Bildlich vor:q 


Aber gut geschrieben,deshalb noch mal ein#r von mir.

Auch noch ein *Petrie Heil*!!!


----------



## bennie (14. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

so... Nachtrag Nr.1 (der 13er fehlt noch)


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

und Nr. 2


----------



## maschinenstürmer (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



bennie schrieb:


> und Nr. 2


 

Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Anscheinend darf man überall mit 3 Ruten angeln außer bei uns. Es ist sogar untersagt (nicht verboten), einen dritten Bißanzeiger mit Schwinger montiert zu haben. Begründung: Man könnte ja die dritte Rute nachts auspacken und gleich losangeln.

Ich hab aber mal gehört, das Brandenburg es durchsetzen wollte mit 3 Ruten zu fischen. Ist das schon passiert?

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. kein Widerspruch den Gegenwind einfach umzudrehen._


----------



## michel1209 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

moin, 3 ruten sind absolut nicht ungewöhliches. leider ist es bei uns  anders.

beste grüße micha


----------



## Husaberg_501 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ bennie

glückwunsch zu den schönen karpfen und willkommen im karpfenrausch #h 

hätte nichts dagegen wenn in brandenburg 3 ruten erlaubt werden:q aber glaube es nicht. habe davon noch nichts gehört. in pachtgewässer die nicht dem dav angehörig sind kommt es vor das bis zu 3 ruten erlaubt werden. wir sind hier auch noch ganz gut von verboten verschont.


----------



## USA (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ...Anscheinend darf man überall mit 3 Ruten angeln außer bei uns...


Du bist nicht der einzige , bei uns darf man auch "nur" mit zwei Angeln fischen...

Gruß und petri heil|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Bennie

Top, meinen Glückwunsch, da haste echt schöne Fische auf der Matte gehabt... lange, schlanke und nicht so verwachsene Karpfen... weiter so! #6

@ Maschinenstürmer

Du wirst lachen, es gibt sogar Gewässer in einigen Bundesländern, die mit 4 Ruten von einer Person beangelt werden dürfen. 

Ich darf an den LAV-Gewässern des Landes M-V auch mit drei Ruten fischen, das nutze ich beim Karpfen- und Ansitzangeln so weit es die Gegebenheiten zulassen auch aus. Manchmal ist es aber zweckmäßiger, sich zu beschränken und dann nur mit zwei oder gar einer Rute zu angeln. Kommt aber eher selten vor.


----------



## Fenris (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Bennie, 

schöne Fische. Aber irgendwie kommt mir der See bekannt vor? Kann es sein das der im  Paderborner Kreis liegt?

@ Maschinenstürmer,

Bei uns sind auch nur 2 Ruten gestattet. Und das obwohl unser recht großer Baggersee nur von 20 Anglern befischt wird. Eine Änderung wurde aber auf der letzten Versammlung abgelehnt.


----------



## Knispel (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Es ist doch letzt entlich egal, ob ich mit 2 oder 3 Ruten losziehe. Ich bin auf meinen beiden letzten "Sitzungen" nur mit einer losgezogen, mit einer Fliegenrute und Nymphe. War ech überrascht, wie gut das auf Karpfen geht. Gut, man fängt keine + 20 kg Fische, aber ein strammer 15 pfünder an einer 7 er Fliegenrute ist wirklich klasse.......


----------



## freibadwirt (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War gestern am Brombachsee.Hatte von 14 Uhr bis 23 Uhr  9 Karpfen :g aber keiner über 9 Pfd.#c . Bei uns sind auch nur 2 Ruten erlaubt  was aber meiner Meinung nach auch ausreicht.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Anscheinend darf man überall mit 3 Ruten angeln außer bei uns. _._


 
An den Baggerseen sind 3 erlaubt. An den kleinen Vereinstümpeln nur 2. Ich finde 3 Rute allerdings normal und werde zu 2007 auch noch ne 3. gleiche Kombo kaufen.



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Bennie
> 
> Top, meinen Glückwunsch, da haste echt schöne Fische auf der Matte gehabt... lange, schlanke und nicht so verwachsene Karpfen... weiter so! #6


 
Oooh ja, die waren toll und nicht Mastschweinmäßig. Der 13pfündige Schuppi ging ab wie Schmidt's Katze und war ein superschöner, schlanker Fisch.



Fenris schrieb:


> @ Bennie,
> 
> schöne Fische. Aber irgendwie kommt mir der See bekannt vor?


 
Ja, bei Paderborn aber den Rest behalte ich für mich  




PS: tolle neue Quote-Funktion.


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> @ bennie
> 
> glückwunsch zu den schönen karpfen und willkommen im karpfenrausch #h


 
Danke, ist schön so im Rausch. Da bleib ich erstmal. Nur Geld für die nötigen Sachen und ein Schein zum ans Wasser fahren kommen erst nächstes Jahr., da ich arg am Sparen für nen Snowboard bin 

Aber nächstes Jahr ..... 72ha Baggersee, große Karpfen und viel Platz/Zeit


----------



## Fenris (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

_



@ Bennie, 

schöne Fische. Aber irgendwie kommt mir der See bekannt vor? 

Ja, bei Paderborn aber den Rest behalte ich für mich 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 

_Hallo,_

_kein Problem. Ich habe hier eh einen super See und gehe nur zum Hecht und Forellenangeln an andere Gewässer._
_Kenne nur so ziemlichsämtliche Seen um Pb und irgendwie kam mir das Kieswerk bekannt vor _

_Gruß_
_Tobias_


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

och, Kieswerke stehen da ja überall


----------



## Husaberg_501 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@bennie

und dann gleich ein anspruchsvolles gewässer wie einen baggersee.willst wohl gleich von null auf hundert was #a  :q 

nachteil ist natürlich das die karpfen ein sehr teures hobby sind. aber lass mal, in meinen bekanntenkreis versteht es kaum einer. wenn ich nur überlege was ich im letzten jahr investiert habe #d


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bin dieses Jahr eh schon über 1000 rüber... naja, der Baggersee wird schon nicht soo schwer sein. Habe immerhin schon die Spots. Dann 3-4 Tage Angeln mit Füttern ab Tag 1.

Also ich kaufe nur noch:

Kescher
Matte
(Pod: Ultimate Triangle oder Fox Horizon)
Wigesack + Waage
Rigstuff (Safetyclips, Rigschauch und Korda-Haken)
(neue Pieper + Sounderbox)

und dann habe ich schon alles.... achja, wenn klappt noch ne 3. Rute + Rolle


----------



## Husaberg_501 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich kann dir das fox horizon empfehlen, das hole ich mir jetzt auch, ein kumpel hat es von mir und ist schwer begeistert.
matte habe ich von ultimate, hatte 43 € gekostet, die ist schon sehr gut, aber frage mich jetzt nicht wie die heisst.
bissanzeiger, rute, rolle, kleinteile, da reichen 1000€ wieder nicht ;-)
also ich hatte mal hochgerechnet für das letzte jahr und bin da bei 2.500€ gelandet, aber kann meine ausgaben relativ gut mit einnahmen decken ;-)


----------



## Pilkman (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... da reichen 1000€ wieder nicht ;-)



Alles nacheinander und dann klappt das schon. Vieles kann man auch gebraucht bei Ebay holen... #6


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Also bisher so 150 ohne Kombo.... passt schon... achja ohne Pod natürlich


----------



## macfisch (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Naja, rennst du für jedes Teil extra los? Geh doch mal ne Einkaufstour im Laden für Raubfischangeln machen.
Wobbler sind mit 15€ doch nicht teuer. Bei jeden Besuch werde ich immer mindestens 20€ los.


----------



## karpfenjäger (15. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute war am Wochenende auch mal wieder unterwegs ich konnte einige schöne Karpfen fangen der grösste wog 15 Pfund hier ein paar Bilder davon.


----------



## Graass (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo

ju huuuuuuuuuuuuuuu es hat entlich geklapt!!

War jetzt inden letzten monaten immer mal wider auf karpfenjagt am vobo und bin immer mit lehren häbden beziungweise lehrer speicherkarte nach hause gekommen aber das solte sich heutmorgen ändern!!

Bin gestern abend gegen 19 uhr am wasser angekommen und habe meine sachen aufgebaut gegen 10 bin ich dan schlafen geangen als mich um 11.30 ein piiiiiiiip aufspringen läst anschlag und nichts so ne sch........
also wider angel raus und ins bett um 1 piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip an der anderen rute anschlag und ja der ist gehakt die 1 zeit war der drill als ob mann nen 1pf karpfen an der angel hat aber kurts vorm ufer ist er mir immer wider ausgebrochen und um 1.10 konnte ich meinen 1 grossen karpfen landen ein spigler mit 19 pf mann war ich stolz wie oskat ist doch mein persönlicher rekort von 4pf auf 19 angestiegen

cu richie


----------



## bennie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

so muss das, Petri Heil!


----------



## carphunter17 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,
war gestern mal wieder für ein paar Stunden an einem meiner Lieblingsgewässer. Habe einen schönen Spiegler mit 60cm und 9 Pfund gefangen. Gebissen hat der auf Mais am Haar. Zwar kein Riese aber für das Gewässer schon relativ groß.

Schönen Tag noch und Petri Heil!


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

war heut Nacht wieder an der Donau und um 04.30 Uhr kam dann endlich ein herrlicher Dauerton auf meiner rechten Rute.
Ergebnis eines herrlichen und kräftezehrenden Drills:
Schuppenkarpfen mit exakt 15 Kilogramm. 
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/3763/15kilogramm0430uhrbk5.jpg
Langsam wirds was mit den Selbstauslöse-Fotos.

Die Donau und meine Ruten:
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/6139/setupws6.jpg

Der Sonnenaufgang:
http://img100.*ih.us/img100/9051/impressionen2fj0.jpg

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@PROLOGIC

ein sehr schöner Karpfen und schöne bilder! glückwunsch! 
du sag mal, findest nicht das deine swinger ganz schön tief durchhängen?


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

erstmal vielen Dank.

Du meinst bestimmt die linke Rute, oder?
Die war grad nicht ausgeworfen, also keine Schnur im Swinger, deswegen hängt der so weit durch.
So wie der rechte Swinger hab ich sie eigentlich immer hängen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@PROLOGIC

ahhh.....okay, das ist dann natürlich ein argument  ! hatte mich schon gewundert, aber das erklärt alles #q


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

kein Problem.
Hab sie aber schon ein Stück tiefer hängen als so manch anderer. 
Mags nicht wenn die Schnüre so straff wie Gitarrensaiten durchs Wasser verlaufen.
1. Wegen der Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische
2. Ach wie schnell doch das Blei beim Schnurstraffen verrutscht und der Haken ne Muschel oder sonstiges aufgabelt
3. schlaffe Schnur puffert Wellen, Sog, Strömung usw besser ab

PROLOGIC


----------



## zander55 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@PROLOGIC
Herzlichen Glückwunsch...geiler Fisch!

Konnte auch wieder ein paar Karpfen auf die Matte legen, drei Schuppis von 10, 11 und 17,5 Pfund.


----------



## roman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

Ich war vorige Woche in Kärnten an einem kleinen See und hab trotz schlechtem Wetter durchgehalten und einige schöne Karpfen landen können. #6 


Der Größte hatte 11 Kilo, die anderen zw. 8 und 9 Kilo, alle gefangen mit Monster Crab Boilies.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos, viel Spaß damit


Grüße, Roman


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

@ zander55:
Danke, Gleichfalls. Auch sehr schöne Fische von dir.
Der auf dem unteren Foto sieht dem Fisch auf deinem Benutzerbild sehr ähnlich. Vielleicht ein Doppelfang?

PROLOGIC


----------



## zander55 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Stimmt, ist der gleiche.


----------



## bennie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@zander55

geile fische, eine tolle körperform (ja, du auch  )

petri heil


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

@ zander55:
Cool, wann war der letzte Fang und hat er an Gewicht zugenommen?

PROLOGIC


----------



## zander55 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@PROLOGIC

Der erste mal hab ich den Karpfen am 16.05.2006 gefangen, also vor ziemlich genau 4 Monaten. Damals hatte der Fisch bei 82 cm 8500g und heute bei 84 cm 8800g.


----------



## w3azle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich war gestern in sachsen-anhalt unterwegs und konnte meinen bisher größten karpfen fangen...also gleich 2 stck

66cm und 75cm




der große über 20pfund... die waage ging nich weiter...

achso...die fische haben vormittags gebissen

und sind leider wegen ihres schleims wieder ins wasser gerutscht...


nochmal danke an veit!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

PETRI HEIL MEIN LIEBER...
der nächste im Karpfen fieber 

grüße

mirco


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (19. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So gestern waren wir (Mein Kumpel und ich) den ganzen Tag am See,wir wollten eigentlich ein paar Karpfen auf die Matte legen, naja einen haben wir erwischt    

Lieber ein Fisch als kein Fisch !!!|rolleyes 

Villeicht lags auch daran das unsere Lielingsstelle schon besetzt war #c 

Naja aber wir fingen ja auch noch ein paar Schleien und es war wunderschönes Wetter,was will man mehr (außer mehr Karpfen -.-")


Petri Toller Hecht


----------



## zander55 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War gestern wieder am Vereinsgewässer unterwegs.
Gefangen habe ich einen Schuppi von 9 Pfund, sowie einen dicken Spiegelkarpfen von 16,5 Pfund.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War am Wochenende auf einem Ansitz und konnten paar Karpfen Keschern ... jedoch waren sie alle sehr klein .. ca. 6-8Pfund ...

Gegen frühen abend um 18 Uhr konnte mein Kollege dann einen 20 Pfünder landen.

Hier ein Bild vom 20 Pfünder ... vom Kumpel






Und den haben wir unterwegs getroffen #h






So meinen kleinen Dinger will ich euch gar nicht zeigen #q

Naja vllt. beim nächsten mal

cucu


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (22. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So wir waren heute auch mal wieder los (bin gerade gekommen  )!

Wir fischten etwa 3-4 Stunden und konnten 2 Schweinchen festnehmen!

Beide sind nicht gewogen und gemessen,das Bild spricht für sich


----------



## karpfenjäger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> War am Wochenende auf einem Ansitz und konnten paar Karpfen Keschern ... jedoch waren sie alle sehr klein .. ca. 6-8Pfund ...
> 
> Gegen frühen abend um 18 Uhr konnte mein Kollege dann einen 20 Pfünder landen.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe dir doch gesagt das es da Igel gibt und ich hab dir ja auch gesagt was die machen "schöööööööööööööschöööö"
grins du weisst was ich meine


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

du meinst

*psch psch psch psschhhh*

*HAHAHA*


----------



## zander55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne Fische Jungs, Petri!

War eben auch wieder am See auf Karpfen.
Ein schöner 21er konnte vorhin meinen Boilies nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Pilkman (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Zander55

Du hast aber wirklich eine super Ausdauer und Konstanz, das muss man Dir wirklich lassen! Petri Heil zu Deinen immer wieder schönen Fängen! #6


----------



## zander55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Danke Pilkman, die letzten freien Tage der Ferien muss ich noch ausnutzen, danach bleibt mir nur noch das Wochenende. Von daher jetzt noch jeden Tag am Wasser, wenn möglich...


----------



## bennie (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



zander55 schrieb:


> Danke Pilkman, die letzten freien Tage der Ferien muss ich noch ausnutzen, danach bleibt mir nur noch das Wochenende. Von daher jetzt noch jeden Tag am Wasser, wenn möglich...


 
dickes Petri Heil, hast du immer noch Ferien?? #h


----------



## zander55 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Jau, am 1. September beginne ich eine Ausbildung als Industriemechaniker, heißt also noch 8 ganze Tage frei.


----------



## bennie (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

neeeee.... ich bin nicht neidisch......


----------



## Graass (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

he
war gestern bis heutemorgen auch angeln hab um 2:00 n 17 pf  schuppi und um 4 einen persönlichen rekord(19 sp spiegler) geknagt n schuppi mit 24 pf :m



schuppi 18pf




schuppy 24pf



pic´s kommen noch jetzt muss ich erstmal arbeiten

cu graass


----------



## Graass (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo

so die pics sind jetzt da

cu graass


----------



## w3azle (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

boahr dickes petri!  geile fische!!


----------



## zander55 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War von gestern Abend bis Heute Morgen am See.
Gestern Abend gegen 21 Uhr, 17Pf Schuppi.





Heute morgen 6 Pfund Schuppi.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So heute das erste mal gezielt auf Karpfen als erstma Anti-Tangleblei montiert an der Feederrute und Haken mit Mais dann ausgeworfen.
Nach ca 15 min ging die Bremse los ich angeschlagen und der Drill begann. nach ca 10 min hab ich meinen ersten Karpfen in den Händen gehallten.
war en Schuppi mit 50 cm.
hab ihn net gewogen wie schwer wird er gewesen sein?
Pics hab ich auch aber auf normaler Kamera mit Film 

gruß


----------



## bennie (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Je nach Körperform 4-6 Pfund 

Petri an alle erfolgreichen....


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> So heute das erste mal gezielt auf Karpfen als erstma Anti-Tangleblei montiert an der Feederrute und Haken mit Mais dann ausgeworfen.
> Nach ca 15 min ging die Bremse los ich angeschlagen und der Drill begann. nach ca 10 min hab ich meinen ersten Karpfen in den Händen gehallten.
> war en Schuppi mit 50 cm.
> hab ihn net gewogen wie schwer wird er gewesen sein?
> ...


 

Ich würd sage so um die 5-7 Pfund,kommt ganz auf die Körperform an? 

Meiner war gestern auch 52 cm und hatte nur 5 Pfunde,er war sehr schmal...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja schätz ma so 2.5 KG

gruß


----------



## zander55 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wie gesagt, kommt stark auf die Körperform an.
Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer sind die Karpfen schlank, und bei 50 cm haben die ca. 3-4 Pfund.


----------



## Graass (26. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo
petri zum 1 karpfen

aber pass auch das macht süchtig

cu graass


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

danke habs gemerkt will jetzt sofort wieder an See aber ab montag wieder Schule

gruß


----------



## Karpfen91 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo
konnte heite vormittag auch noch bei uns am see nen 15 pfünder fangen.


----------



## soadillusion (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Eine kurze Frage, beim anschlagen sollte da die Bremse wieder zu seiN?


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



soadillusion schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage, beim anschlagen sollte da die Bremse wieder zu seiN?



Also da ich mit festblei montage angel ... mach ich nur einen kurzen Anschlag das er mir sicher drin ist der haken .. ansonsten brauchste das nicht ... aber direkt nach meinem anschlag mach ich die bremse wieder etwas auf das der fisch abziehen kann ... naja und dann musst du selber merken wann du ihn langsam her holst :m


----------



## w3azle (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

na du kannst ja mal versuchen mit offener bremse nen anschlag zu machen.....da dreht sich die spule paarmal um sich selbst und die schnur vertüddelt sich schön dabei...also lieber die spule festhalten und so leicht anschlagen...


----------



## Popeye (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



w3azle schrieb:


> na du kannst ja mal versuchen mit offener bremse nen anschlag zu machen.....da dreht sich die spule paarmal um sich selbst und die schnur vertüddelt sich schön dabei...also lieber die spule festhalten und so leicht anschlagen...


Dem kan ich mir nur anschliesen !!!
Habe gestern deshalb einen schönen Karpfen verloren. #q 
Aber aus solchen Fehlern wird mann schlau.
Daselbe ist mir mal pasiert als meine freilaufbremse zu lose eingestelt war und ein Fisch zimlich schnell Schnur nam.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Grundangler85 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mit Freilaufrolle angeln und vernünftig einstellen dann passiert auch sowas net #6


----------



## Schildifreak (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:Ich hab bisjetzt auf karpfen nur mit Laufblei und Einhänge-Bissanzeiger auf Karpfen gefischt.
Aber jetzt kauf ich mir eine Freilauf-Rolle und eine Karpfenrute,
kann ich jetzt auch mit einer Laufblei- Montage weiter fischen
oder sollte ich auf Festbleimontage umsteigen.Fängt man mit Laufblei
genauso gut?


----------



## Schildifreak (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich muss noch dazu sagen,dass ich meist auf sehr kuze Distanz 
von max. 30m in einem langsam fließendem Fluss fische und auch sehr oft Brassen und Döbel als Beifang beißen!


----------



## Fabio (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bei mir hats am Samstag 4mal gepiept, ergebnis: 2mal 4kg, je einer mit 8+ und 9+kg. Es war einfach nur geil
lg Fabio


----------



## Schildifreak (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Warum antwortet denn niemand auf meine Fragen?


----------



## fantazia (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

vielleicht weil es hier um karpfenfänge geht?


----------



## Schildifreak (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Dann mach ich halt nen Thread auf!!!!


----------



## bennie (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Dann mach ich halt nen Thread auf!!!!


 
keep cool kleiner  

Petri Heil an die Fänger, mir juckts in den Fingern #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

bin heute Mittag vom Angeln gekommen.War mit einen Kumpel da.Die ganze Nacht kein Biss auf Boilie.Heute morgen innerhalb von ner halben Stunde 2 Karpfen von 15 und 20Pfund,auf ein und der selben Stelle+Angel.Nur leider blieb ich Schneider...:g


----------



## Rutilus (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin.

Schöne Fische habt Ihr alle in der letzten Zeit wieder gefangen - Glückwunsch !

Ich habe in der Nacht von letzten Freitag auf Samstag auch einen für mich ganz besonderen Fang machen können, den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Und zwar fing ich im letzten Jahr am 25. August einen Schuppi, der mir ganz besonders in Erinnerung geblieben ist, weil er im Vergleich zu den anderen Fischen die wir sonst dort so fingen sehr lang war - letztes Jahr 83cm. 
Ich sprach schon seit dem Frühjahr immer wieder davon, wie gerne ich diesen Fisch irgendwann nochmal fangen würde.
Am 26. August diesen Jahres war es dann soweit und ich konnte den Fisch tatsächlich noch ein zweites Mal überlisten - fast auf den Tag genau ein Jahr später. 
Er ist nun 86cm lang und immer noch wunderschön wie ich finde :l ! 


Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Hando84 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ist ja echt ein ganz schön langes Prachtexemplar...
Petri Heil zu deinem Fang...bin schon gespannt, wie groß er nächstes Jahr ist #6


----------



## Vulkanus79 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöner Schuppi...#6 

mein schönster ist dieses Jahr auch ein Schuppi von 24 Pfund...

aber bin in der nächsten Woche an einem riesen See...vier Tage...da muß was gehen...da liegt förmlich was in der Luft..!

#:


----------



## zander55 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri Rutilus, sehr schöner Schuppi.

War die nacht am Römersee und konnte auf Dynamite Batis Boilies zwei Karpfen von 13 und 18 Pfund fangen.


----------



## Fattony (30. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

<------- War gestern Fischen und das ist das Ergebnis... 6kg


----------



## soadillusion (30. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern auch auf Karpfen aus, leider hab ich keinen bekommen. Habe mit Kartoffel geangelt. Leider ist der See wo ich war sehr verkrautet so 25 m vom Ufer entfernt.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

gestern 18.00Uhr bis um 0.45Uhr an einen Krautreichen Tümpel mit vielen Seerosenfelder geangelt und 3 Bisse gehabt auf Hartmais mit etwas gelben Schaumstoff dazwischen.Das Ergebniss waren zwei gute Drillaussteiger|rolleyes und einen gelandeten 69cm Spiegler(leider keine Waage mitgehabt)

hat noch nen Knutscha von mir bekommen und ist dann wieder baden gegangen.


----------



## Graass (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo war am 30 - 31.9 an einem kleinen waldsee und konte 1 schonen spigler mit 12 pf erwischen am worgen ist mir noch einer 2 m vorm ufer eisgestigen. aber so nen dunklen fisch habe ich noch nicht gesehen war fast schwartz auf dem rücken
und zu guter letzt ist dann noch meine digicam baden gegangen dan war der tag doch noch im eimer

cu graass


----------



## Veit (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe gestern einen absolut coolen Fang mit der Spinnrute gemacht. 
Ich versuchte es abends mit einem 8 cm Kopyto in perl-glitter-schwarz an einer Flussschleuse auf Zander. Nachdem ich dann einen Biss erfolgreich anschlagen konnte, dachte ich einen Meterhecht am Haken zu haben, da ich an dieser Stelle kürzlich schon einen guten Hecht in der Dunkelheit gefangen hatte. Nach einem spannenden Drill mit spannenden Fluchten, die meine 50 g-Rute immer wieder in Biegung zwangen, sah ich dass ich es mit einem Karpfen zu tun hatte. Natürlich dachte ich zunächst, der Fisch wäre unabsichtlich von außen gehakt. Nach einer nicht ganz einfachen Handlandung sah ich zu meinem großen Erstaunen, dass der Karpfen in Wirklichkeit auf den Gummifisch gebissen hatte, denn der Jighaken hing perfekt im Maul. Ein wahrlich außergewöhnlicher Fang! Das Messen ergab 73 cm. Danach entließ ich den kampfstarken Gründler wieder zurück in sein Element. Es war bei weitem nicht mein größter Karpfen, doch er wird bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht so schnell in Vergessenheit geraten, denn auf Kunstköder hatte ich noch nie einen gefangen.


----------



## Fabio (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War gestern wieder unterwegs.Fazit: 3 karpfen,2 brachsen, hier der grösste den ich leider weder gewogen noch gemessen habe, was denkt ihr wie schwer der war? Ich tippe auf 6kilo
lg Fabio


----------



## Vulkanus79 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen absolut coolen Fang mit der Spinnrute gemacht.
> Ich versuchte es abends mit einem 8 cm Kopyto in perl-glitter-schwarz an einer Flussschleuse auf Zander. Nachdem ich dann einen Biss erfolgreich anschlagen konnte, dachte ich einen Meterhecht am Haken zu haben, da ich an dieser Stelle kürzlich schon einen guten Hecht in der Dunkelheit gefangen hatte. Nach einem spannenden Drill mit spannenden Fluchten, die meine 50 g-Rute immer wieder in Biegung zwangen, sah ich dass ich es mit einem Karpfen zu tun hatte. Natürlich dachte ich zunächst, der Fisch wäre unabsichtlich von außen gehakt. Nach einer nicht ganz einfachen Handlandung sah ich zu meinem großen Erstaunen, dass der Karpfen in Wirklichkeit auf den Gummifisch gebissen hatte, denn der Jighaken hing perfekt im Maul. Ein wahrlich außergewöhnlicher Fang! Das Messen ergab 73 cm. Danach entließ ich den kampfstarken Gründler wieder zurück in sein Element. Es war bei weitem nicht mein größter Karpfen, doch er wird bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht so schnell in Vergessenheit geraten, denn auf Kunstköder hatte ich noch nie einen gefangen.


 

Hatte mal einen auf ein 8 cm Rapalla Fire Tiger...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Fabio schrieb:


> War gestern wieder unterwegs.Fazit: 3 karpfen,2 brachsen, hier der grösste den ich leider weder gewogen noch gemessen habe, was denkt ihr wie schwer der war? Ich tippe auf 6kilo
> lg Fabio


schwer zu sagen...aber nen schönen Bauch hat er ja.Könnte 6 oder 7 Kilo haben,oder ein mehr#c

Ach ja...Petri noch!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Moin ihr lieben...
und nun issa wieder in der Lage uin die Tasten zu hauen...
Nachdem ich gestern den ganzen Tag beim Fisherman´s Partner mit den Jungs von Carpbrothers eine neue Boilie Sorte kreiert habe, wollte ich unbedingt noch mit Daniel an den Elk, wo ich ja vorsichtshalber 2 Tage angefüttert hatte.
gegen 18.00 Uhr stand dann auch Daniel beim Biber auf´m Parkplatz und wartete ungeduldig auf meinen "Feierabend".
Nachdem ich alles abgebaut hatte und gerade los wollte kam Alex (mein Tackle Dealer) und erzählte uns von der Wetterwarnung vom DWD...
Sagt man nicht!!!
Zum Glück hatte ich nen Platz gefüttert wo man mit dem Auto direkt an´s Wasser fahren konnte.
Also, auf jegliche Warnungen verzichtet und los Richtung Kanal...
Als wir dort ankamen glaubte ich meinen Augen nicht.
Der Angelplatz war durch ein angelegtes Boot von ca 25m breite auf 3m "geschrumpft".
Da das boot aber ausser nem Baucontainer nix an Board hatte, wurde es sogleich zum "Drill und Landungsplatz" auserkoren...
also kescher, futter, futterschaufel ect an Board und Rod Pod daneben ans Ufer gequetscht...
nachdem wir dann unsere Montagen und Futter ausgebracht hatten machten Wir uns das erstmal bequem.
Es fing an zu nieseln worauf wir und entschlossen die Lige und Daniels Stuhl in meinem Bus aufzubauen und dem "unwetter" zu trotzen.
Gegen 20.30 heulte schon mein Bissanzeiger auf.
also raus aus´m Bus, ran an die Rute, Anschlag: RUTE KRUMM!!!!
Also sofort druck auf den Fisch, rauf auf´s Boot und losgedrillt...
mann mann mannn, für sonen kurzansitz ein suuper start.
nach ca 10 minuten lag der 71ér Spiegler im Netz.
Geschätzte 18Pfd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keine 10 minuten nach der Fotosession war das halbe Dorf auf den Beinen um zu gucken und uns mit Fragen zu löchern.
Seit Jahren hat dort wohl keiner so´nen Fisch gesehen (traurig bei dem Gewässr vor der Tür!!!)
naja, es kehrte ruhe ein und wir konzentrierten uns wieder auf unsere sitzgelegenheiten.
23.45 Uhr bimmelte dan auch endlich Daniels rute...
Raus aus´m Bus, ran an die Rute, Rute Hoch: Sagt man nicht BRASSE!!! meinte Daniel.
Trotzdem rauf auf´s Boot und losgedrillt.
Kurz vor dem Boot dann endlich die ersehnte Flucht, bremse auf und kurz fliehen lassen.
Nach guten 5, 6 M;inuten lag der nächste Spiegler im Netz. 
Mit geschätzten 8Pfd super für die Küche, also durfte uns dieser Fisch auch begleiten
Keine halbe Stunde später wieder ein Run auf meiner Rute, also: Raus aus´m Bus, ran an die Rute, Anschlag, Rute Krumm.
Rauf auf´s Boot und losgedrillt.
Nach wiederum 5-6 Minuten lag dann Spiegler nummer 3 im Netz, eine kleine nummer größer als Daniel´s, deshalb durfte mich dieser Fisch dann auch begleiten.
gegen 5.00 Uhr kam dann der erwartete Wind auf der uns dazu nötigte langsam die Ruten einzupacken und das weite zu suchen...
alles in allem war das mal wieder ein gelungender ausgleich zur Stressigen Woche und trotz des "belegten" Platzes und der geringen Fütterzeit ein voller Erfolg und wird sicherlich wiederholt...

viele Grüße vom zufriedenen aber fertigen Mirco 

ps: sorry wegen der "blutfotos" habe es erst zuhause bemerkt da ich im dauernieselregen die cam immer sofort nach den pics wieder in mein mobiles haus gelegt habe.
wenigstens kann mir die PeTa so nix...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wer probs mit den pics hat: bitte PN!!!
DANKE


----------



## falter78 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Boot Angler: saugeiler Bericht, da lacht das Anglerherz

bin heute mit meinem Kumpel nach einer Woche Urlaub an verregneter Nordsee zum Karpfenangeln aufgebrochen. Wir wollte die Unfangbaren bezwingen, doch leider hat es mal wieder nicht geklappt. Die Boote sind einfach nicht an den Haken zu bekommen. Haben von 08:30 bis 18:30 Uhr geangelt, überwiegend mit Frolic, aber auch mit Pop Ups (Bloody u. Strawberry), Dosenmais und Pellets. In einem nächtlichen Ansitz hatten wir es außerdem einmal mit gequollenem Hartmais probiert. Nichts zu machen.

Aber Schneider sind wir nicht geblieben. Mein Kumpel hat mal wieder so einen Weißfischbastard gefangen, Giebel-Karausche Verbindung wahrscheinlich und ich hab, endlos geil, meine ersten zwei Barsche gefangen. Den ersten mit nem Maiskorn (unglaublich aber wahr- habe am gleichen Weiher meinen ersten Zander mit gelbem Forellenteig gefangen, d.h. der Weiher ist immer für eine Überraschung gut). Nachdem ich dann wusste das der Weiher auch Barsche beherbergt- das hielt ich bislang für Seemannsgarn - habe ich den zweiten mit einem Spinner überlistet. Die zwei haben wir mitgenommen und habe ihnen den Auftrag gegeben, den Teich von nem Kumpel vom Kleinvieh zu befreien.

Außerdem gabs lecker gegrillte Makrele. Wollte ich eigentlich mit Angeln, aber wir hatten keinen Platz mehr für Ruten frei.

Also war zwar kein Karpfenfang, aber dafür ein wunderbarer Karpfenansitz.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

DANKE FÜR DIE BLUMEN :q 
Aber wenn ein ansitz so ein spass macht dann geht einem auch so ein bericht #4 ganz einfach von der Hand 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Echt super Fische die hier zu sehen sind:m 

Ich war am Wochenende auch wieder los und habe einen schönen Gaser überlisten können.
der mit 102 cm und 29Pfund richtig gekämpft hat und mich für 14 min zu einem glücklichen Angler machte


----------



## Fabio (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hier noch 2 Fische von vor 2 wochen, schuppi 8kilo+,spiegler 9kilo+, Köder waren Kichererbsen, leider Handyfotos da digicam vergessen Meine bisher grössten
lg Fabio


----------



## USA (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wow tolle kärpfchen!
@Kuhmo Hunter:
Bin auch grad auf graser jagt, deshalb wollt ich ma fragen auf was der gebissen hat!?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuhmo Hunter schrieb:


> Echt super Fische die hier zu sehen sind:m
> 
> Ich war am Wochenende auch wieder los und habe einen schönen Gaser überlisten können.
> *der mit 102 cm und 29Pfund *richtig gekämpft hat und mich für 14 min zu einem glücklichen Angler machte


 

Hähähähä, der Fisch auf dem Foto,hähähä, hat alles, hähähä, aber nie nie nie nie niemals 29 pfd  #h 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so......das(s) die Leute, die Fische größer (schwerer)machen als sie sind, nachts noch ins Bett machen_


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Um mich kurz dazu zu melden was die 29 Pfund angeht...

Ich finde es schade das es einige gibt dich nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über ein bild ein Urteil zu bilden , und andere darauf aufmerksam machen wollen das sie die fische grösser machen oder schwerer....

der Durchschnitt zeigt doch ganz klar das Graser in der Grösse zwischen 20 und 30 Pfund haben ich weiss also garnicht was der Beitrag soll


----------



## USA (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

jo bin deiner meinung khumo
jo manche müssen halt ihren senf dazugeben, aber sollen die doch denken was sie wollen


----------



## USA (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Hähähähä, der Fisch auf dem Foto,hähähä, hat alles, hähähä, aber nie nie nie nie niemals 29 pfd  #h
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...


hähähähä qwie jetzte hähäh
...haste immer was zu meckern??#c#q
das find ich nich gut


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> hähähähä qwie jetzte hähäh
> ...haste immer was zu meckern??#c#q
> das find ich nich gut


 
Ich meckere nicht, ich stelle fest!

Wenn ein Fisch nur knapp 15 pfd wiegt, sollte man daraus keine 29 pfd machen. Das ist nicht fair den anderen Boardies gegenüber! |gr: 

Ansonsten:

Wer Fische schwerer macht als sie sind, macht nachts noch ins Bett! :q :q :q 

Ende aus!

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das ich ein Schmerzengel bin_


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuhmo Hunter schrieb:


> Um mich kurz dazu zu melden was die 29 Pfund angeht...
> 
> Ich finde es schade das es einige gibt dich nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über ein bild ein Urteil zu bilden , und andere darauf aufmerksam machen wollen das sie die fische grösser machen oder schwerer....
> 
> der Durchschnitt zeigt doch ganz klar das Graser in der Grösse zwischen 20 und 30 Pfund haben ich weiss also garnicht was der Beitrag soll


 

also ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch ned vorstellen, dass der fisch knappe 15kg hat...
ich enthalt mich aber offiziell meiner stimme....man will ja dann keinen offenen krieg anzetteln


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Na da will ich doch auch mal meinen Karpfenerfolg niederschreiben hier...

Angefangen hat das ganze Anfang Sommer. Ich war mit nem Kumpel hier in Leipzig am Elster-Saale-Kanal angeln.Wir wollten mal wieder bissel Natur genießen und versuchen, ob ich nicht den ersten Karpfen meiens Lebens fangen könnte (bin eigentlich Aal- und Raubfisch-Angler *g*).
Also ohne viel Ahnung zu haben einfach mal paar Boilies gekauft und ab gings.

Früh 4 Uhr tauchten wir am Wasser auf. Angeln fertig gemacht, Boilies gebadet, Stuhl geschnappt und... gediegen Natur genossen und gelabert. 6 Uhr dann der erste Wackler an der Rute meines Kumpels... Angehauen... Schnur schlaff... Vorfach am Haken aufgetrottelt. Da hat man schon keinen Bock mehr. 1 Haken hat man vergessen neu zu binden nach dem Kauf... und ausgerechnet diesen Haken hat man genutzt. Sehr ärgerlich. Aber nichts desto trotz weiter geblieben.
8 Uhr... mein Bissanzeiger jault. Schnur genommen wie nen Hecht (hab mich gefreut... das kam mir bekannt vor *g*). Anschlag.... sitz !!! Geil. erster Karpfen meines Lebens hing schonmal am Haken. Nach nur 1 min Kampf ließ er sich ans Ufer ziehen... nen schöner Graser.... was ein Ollie.
Und was macht der ungeübte Karpfenanfänger? Er versauts natürlich. Der Kescher hatte nur ne Breite von 60 cm... Und das hat dem Fisch nicht gefallen. Nach dem zweiten vergeblichen Versuch, den Fisch ins Netz zu bekommen, hat sich meine Hauptschnur verabschiedet (25er). Anhand des inneren Bildes vom Fisch am Kescher lies sich der Graser auf 100-105 cm schätzen. Sehr ärgerlich. Mehr ging an dem Tag nicht.

Dies hat mich so mitgenommen, daß ich im Sommerurlaub bestrebt war, nun endlich meinen ersten Karpfen zu landen. Vom Boot mit Teig vor den Seerosen... das war mein Plan.
Und was soll ich sagen... nach 3 Tagen des Anfütterns war es soweit.
Erste Rute fertig gemacht und ausgeworfen. Zack... schnell um die zweite Rute kümmern... da seh ich doch schon meinen Schwimmer wandern. Anschlag... und Karpfen sitzt. Diesmal hatte ich ne 30er Hauptschnur gewählt... und nen geflochtenes Vorfach. Konnte also bissel mehr Druck auf den Karpfen ausüben. Allerdings lies dieser sich besser müde kämpfen, als der olle Graser. Und nach 15 Minuten lag nen schöner 59er Spiegler im Boot. Ich war absolut begeistert. 59 ist net sooo die Welt, aber für meinen ersten Karpfen isses schon nen sehr schönes Tierchen.

Der Rest des Urlaubs verging mit den Versuchen, meinen ersten Waller und meinen ersten Zander zu landen. Mein Vater war mit mir zusammen. er hat von beidem jeweils 2 Stück gefangen, ich ging leer aus. Aber was solls... mein erster Karpfen... das sollte reichen für den Urlaub *g* Aber dafür gabs nicht einen einzigen Aal im ganzen Urlaub....


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuhmo Hunter schrieb:


> Um mich kurz dazu zu melden was die 29 Pfund angeht...
> 
> Ich finde es schade das es einige gibt dich nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich über ein bild ein Urteil zu bilden , und andere darauf aufmerksam machen wollen das sie die fische grösser machen oder schwerer....
> 
> der Durchschnitt zeigt doch ganz klar das Graser* in der Grösse* zwischen 20 und 30 Pfund haben ich weiss also garnicht was der Beitrag soll


 

Was soll denn das noch? Graser von 60-70 cm wiegen nur 12-17 pfd. Ihr solltet in der Schule besser aufpassen, wieviel 102 cm sind. Das ist nämlich über 1 Meter, hähähähä!

Wer Fische länger macht als sie sind, macht nachts auch ins Bett.

Gute Nacht

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das 100 cm = 1m sind_


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

muss mich mal eben einschalten...

...klickst du hier und jeder bildet sich sein eig. urteil...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67672&page=32

...unverständlich...#d


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> muss mich mal eben einschalten...
> 
> ...klickst du hier und jeder bildet sich sein eig. urteil...
> 
> ...


 

Jo Husa, das war gut #h 

Fühlt sich der Maschinenstürmer wieder bestätigt. #6 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so ..... das Bennys Gewichtsangaben stimmen_


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

guckst du hier der wurde digital gewogen.
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fotogallery/thumbnails.php?album=17


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuhmo Hunter schrieb:


> Echt super Fische die hier zu sehen sind:m
> 
> *Ich war am Wochenende auch wieder los und habe einen schönen Gaser überlisten können.*
> *der mit 102 cm und 29Pfund richtig gekämpft hat und mich für 14 min zu einem glücklichen Angler machte*



Hallo,

ich red ja nicht von deinem Galleriebild (ist auch witzig), sondern von dem was unter den oben genannten Zeilen auf Seite 38 abgebildet ist.

Die Makrele hast du nicht verwiegen lassen,oder? :q 

Bei dem Link hab ich dein Galleriebild gefunden das ist ja okay, für 19 pfd.

Es bleibt dabei.......wer Fische größer macht.....

Mußte dieses Posting ändern, Husa hat recht, man soll sich mal die Bilder vom Link in groß anschauen und links unten den 28 pfd zum Vergleich ranziehen!

rasende 15 pfder

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das der Fisch auf dem Foto in 10 Jahren 30 pfd wiegt_


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

da werde ich echt zum affen, sowas ist doch echt nicht war!
und dann auch noch so frech sein und ein link mit echten grossen fischen reinstellen!:r 
schau dir mal den 28 pfund grasskarpfen unten an, bist du da echt noch sicher deine meinung von deinen 29 pfund grasser hier zu vertreten! also da platzt mir der kragen! das sieht sogar meine oma das der vielleicht die hälfte von dem wiegt was du hier angiebst!
absolute frechheit sowas! ist ja fast so wieder der 33 pfund zander!
karpfenangeln wird echt immer schmutziger, viele sind der meinung sich hier profilieren zu müssen. haltet doch einfach mal den ball flach!
ich persönlich würde mich dafür schämen!|uhoh:


----------



## USA (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

also aus eurer sichtz wär mir das wurscht!
Von mir aus kann der 100 pfund haben, was leid mir drann??
egal ob der 29 oder 15 pfund hat, einen schöner großer graser ises auf jedenfall! ...ich weis nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt!?
wenns um rekordgewichte gewhen würde würd mans ja verstehn aber   ne ne tz tz ....


----------



## fantazia (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

vielleicht neid weil die eigenen fänge ausbleiben?:q
naja mir isses eigentlich egal wie schwer er is..........
falsche angaben wärn zwar dumm aber wer es brauch.


----------



## USA (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> vielleicht neid weil die eigenen fänge ausbleiben?:q
> naja mir isses eigentlich egal wie schwer er is..........
> falsche angaben wärn zwar dumm aber wer es brauch.


so ises!


----------



## M4STERM4X (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

chillt doch alle einfach mal ein bisschen! der ton von maschinenstürmer war vlt. ein bissl überzogen, aber letztendlich hat er doch recht... wenn jemand die gewichte seiner fische nach oben schraubt.... das is doch ein zeichen von charakterschwäche!

und man muss ihn doch für diese kritik net gleich in dieser art und weise anschwärzen! und maschinenstürmer wird die maße bestimmt net anzweifeln, weil er an eigenem misserfolg zu knabbern hat, sondern weil er möchte, dass hier mal alle aufm boden bleiben!!!!! ich glaube, wer die 40 pfd marke geknackt hat... der brauch sich sowas net zu unterstellen lassen.

so... un jezze seid ihr alle wieder lieb*fg*:q


----------



## fantazia (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

stimmt schon.aber der ton spielt die musik
das mit dem neid war auch eher spass.
bloss dieses ewige anzweifeln von gewichten is doch eigentlich überflüssig und nervig.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> chillt doch alle einfach mal ein bisschen! der ton von maschinenstürmer war vlt. ein bissl überzogen, aber letztendlich hat er doch recht... wenn jemand die gewichte seiner fische nach oben schraubt.... das is doch ein zeichen von charakterschwäche!
> 
> und man muss ihn doch für diese kritik net gleich in dieser art und weise anschwärzen! und maschinenstürmer wird die maße bestimmt net anzweifeln, weil er an eigenem misserfolg zu knabbern hat,* sondern weil er möchte, dass hier mal alle aufm boden bleiben!!!!*! ich glaube, wer die 40 pfd marke geknackt hat... der brauch sich sowas net zu unterstellen lassen.
> 
> so... un jezze seid ihr alle wieder lieb*fg*:q


 
Genau erkannt! Entweder bin ich so ehrlich und gebe zu, das ganze Jahr nur 20er zu fangen und stehe dazu. Was von Größe zeugt, oder ich lüg mir selber die Tasche voll. 

UND der Gipfel: 

Ich stell sowas noch auf eine offizielle Graserhompage und mach mich im ganzen Netz lächerlich #6 

Anmerkung: Wer das ganze Jahr Fische um 20 pfd konstant fängt, hat mehr drauf, als einer der mal durch Glück einen 40 pfder zieht. Das sind Eintagsfliegen......

Okay, mein Ton war sehr direkt, ich lach mich aber immer schief, wenn ich solche Bilder mit solchen Zahlenangaben sehe und wollte mal die karpfenboardies an meinem Spass teilhaben lassen.

Hat doch geklappt :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es bleibt dabei...wer Fische schwerer macht, macht nachts ins Bett_


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

ich stimme unserem Maschinenstürmer in seiner Kritik zu, denn hier geht bzw. ging es ja nicht um ein paar Pfunde, sondern anscheinend um die Verwechslung von Kilo und Pfund... 

Wäre das Fangphoto einfach so eingestellt worden ohne Gewichtsangabe etc. wäre doch alles okay gewesen, dann hätte man sich mit dem Fänger auch freuen können. Aber utopische Angaben dazu dichten, ist dann eigentlich nur noch peinlich.

Fast so wie die Typen, die sich Socken in ihre Boxershorts stopfen, um in der Disse einen auf dicke Eier zu machen... :q :m


----------



## Husaberg_501 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Pilkman

sprichst aus eig. erfahrung?:q :q :q :q


----------



## falter78 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Khumo Hunter:

ist ja echt interessant, wie du mit denen Gräten eine volle Kiste Bier so entspannt in die Kamera halten kannst. Da könntest du glatt bei World Strongest Man mitmachen |kopfkrat 

102 cm vielleicht gerade so, aber dein Graser ist spindeldürr#d


----------



## USA (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> bloss dieses ewige anzweifeln von gewichten is doch eigentlich überflüssig und nervig.


jo das nervt wirklich.....kaum ein bild  "äääh dat sin doch keine was weis ich wie viel pfund...."!|uhoh:
Man sollte einfach die fänge anderer respektieren und nicht immer an jedem bild rummeckern oder feststellen....klar wenns son betrug wie mit dem 33pf zander is ok oder wenns um rekordmaße/gewichte geht sollte man schon etwas genauer hinschauen!!|wavey: Also mir wäre das egal wie viel pfund der oder der  hat...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> jo das nervt wirklich.....kaum ein bild "äääh dat sin doch keine was weis ich wie viel pfund...."!|uhoh:
> Man sollte *einfach die fänge anderer respektieren* und nicht immer an jedem bild rummeckern oder feststellen....klar wenns son betrug wie mit dem 33pf zander is ok oder wenns um rekordmaße/gewichte geht sollte man schon etwas genauer hinschauen!!|wavey: Also mir wäre das egal wie viel pfund der oder der hat...


 
Die Fänge anderer respektiere ich absolut. Es sollte nur nicht so ein Quatsch drunterstehen.

Wie Pilkman schreibt, hät er das Bild reingestellt wär gut, jeder hät sich mit ihm gefreut!

Aber so kam der böse Maschinenstürmer.....:r 

Das schöne daran i.s.t....jetzt kann kuhmo auch noch sein Galeriebild in die Tonne kloppen, denn mit dem Link, hat er sich glaube im ganzen Web zum Gespött der Leute gemacht. #6 

Ich muß immernoch lachen......sorry    

rasende Gewichte

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das man zu Fehlern stehen sollte_


----------



## Karpfen91 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo 
finde wenn man bezüglich der gewichte aufgrund eines fotos anderer meinung ist kann man das für sich selbst zur kenntniss nehmen oder es in einem vernümpftigen ton anmerken. finde dieses ständige wiederholen der zweifel und die schadenfreude über die vermutlich falschen angaben sehr viel kindischer und lächerlicher als eine falsche gewichtsangabe.
mfg


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Karpfen91 schrieb:


> hallo
> *finde wenn man bezüglich der gewichte aufgrund eines fotos anderer meinung ist kann man das für sich selbst zur kenntniss nehmen oder es in einem vernümpftigen ton anmerken. finde dieses ständige wiederholen der zweifel und die schadenfreude über die vermutlich falschen angaben sehr viel kindischer und lächerlicher als eine falsche gewichtsangabe.*
> mfg


 
finde weiterhin, das Fotos mit erlogenen Gewichtsangaben zu den Leuten gehören, die ins Bett machen!!!!!!!!!! :m 

finde,das du mal mit kumoh Kontakt aufnehmen solltest, er hat mit mir privat kommuniziert und anscheinend (da immer noch kei posting von ihm) ging ihm das an die Nieren!!!!! #q 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......bei einigen Leuten, auf die harte Tour_


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich stimme unserem Maschinenstürmer in seiner Kritik zu, denn hier geht bzw. ging es ja nicht um ein paar Pfunde, sondern anscheinend um die Verwechslung von Kilo und Pfund...
> 
> ...


 

die meine sagen zu können, dass sich die boardies hier auch mitfreuen können, wenn einer endlich seinen ersten karpfen fängt...und der hat 2 pfund! dann hat er aber noch immer keine 20, und das zieht die sache in den dreck, schadet dem ruf der fischer, bestätigt die, die sich ohnehin über fischer lustig machen(jeder hecht hat ja 1 m....am stammtisch), und bringt KEINEM was....weil das kurzfristig gestärkte ego ja von den anderen breitgetreten wird, die das lächerlich finden(zurecht)

an die herrn die da so energisch dabei bleiben das jeder wissen muss was er sagt: ich find das ned so, weil, wenn es dem ruf der carphunter schadet, geht das mich(und alle) was an....und wenn er halt Xkg hat, dann mach ein foto, stell ihn rein wenns befriedigt und schreib X drunter...

UND AUS


----------



## cobra96 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

solche schummel versuche  schaden dem ganzen board  oder glaubt ihr andere neue besucher  sind blöd  die sehn was ihr so  übertrieben anpreist und das dann noch von einigen unterstüzt wird , und denken sich ihr teil und verschwinden auf nimmer wieder sehn, und zieht automatisch idioten an. 
lasst einfach das gewicht weg , die fische sind auch ohne gewichts angabe schön, wenn nicht sogar schöner weil dann eben die zweifelei ob er das gewicht hatt nicht entsteht.
und vergesst nicht es geht nicht um schwanzgrößen vergleichen oder prahlerrei sondern um den erfolg die schöhnheit des fisches und des hobbys und nicht um wer den größten hat ( siehe pilkmann´s socke  ) . ihrgentwann kommt immer die warheit raus. #h


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



cobra96 schrieb:


> ... ( siehe pilkmann´s socke  ) ...



Moooment, dat is weder MEINE Socke, noch MEINE Hose, ja?! :q :m

Ging nur darum, ´nen bildhaften Vergleich zu schaffen, wie albern dieses "Auf-dicke-Hose-machen" mit "gefakten" oder gewichtsmäßig etwas "optimierten" Fangbildern is...


----------



## USA (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



cobra96 schrieb:


> lasst einfach das gewicht weg , die fische sind auch ohne gewichts angabe schön


Jo genau das mein ich auch!#h


----------



## fantazia (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ah der socken trick :q:q:qhihi


----------



## cobra96 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moooment, dat is weder MEINE Socke, noch MEINE Hose, ja?! :q :m
> 
> Ging nur darum, ´nen bildhaften Vergleich zu schaffen, wie albern dieses "Auf-dicke-Hose-machen" mit "gefakten" oder gewichtsmäßig etwas "optimierten" Fangbildern is...




ok ok unglücklich vormuliert von mir 
hier die berichtigung : (... siehe pilkman´s beispiel mit der socke ... ) so besser ? will hier ja keine gerüchte verbreiten gg


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



cobra96 schrieb:


> ... will hier ja keine gerüchte verbreiten gg



Okay, gerade noch so die Kurve bekriegt... :q :q :q


----------



## cobra96 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

phuuuu #g


----------



## Kuschi777 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo ich war heute morgen auch auf Karpfenjagd Ergebniss 2 Karpfen.


----------



## Raabiat (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Ich war heut au auf Karpfenjagd ergebniss 2 Karpfen
> 
> Schuppi 12Pfd.
> Spiegel  13Pfd.



hör ma....die Links zu Inhalten deiner Festplatte bringen uns nicht weiter...stell die Pics ma online 

EDIT: Danke 
Karpfen sind schöne Fische


----------



## addicted (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hab da auch was von gestern Nacht. Muss auch irgendwas um die 10 Pfund sein. Hatte keine Waage dabei, da wir am grillen waren und ich eigentlich nur so zum Spass geangelt habe.
Habe auch noch einen 20+ beim keschern verloren...


----------



## Pitiplatsch (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöner Schuppi!


----------



## Kuschi777 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Vielleicht stell ich heute abend noch ein paar bilder rein ich geh jetzt dann nochmal.


----------



## bennie (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hey addicted, toller Fisch und schöne ehrliche Angabe 
Petri Heil,

PS: das nächste mal bitte in 640x480 (max)


----------



## addicted (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri Dank bennie, Gewichtsangaben sind Ehrensache.

Machs des nächste mal kleiner.


----------



## karpfenjäger (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ach übrigens da es ja um Graser geht hab ich da auch noch was 
Hab diesen schönen Graser an einem Baggersee gefangen


----------



## maschinenstürmer (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Na toll, schöner Graser! Glückwunsch! #6 #6 

Der Maschinenstürmer geht voraussichtlich Samstag zum On night stand. Wenns was bringt stell ich evtl. auch mal was rein.

Weiter so Jungs!

rasende Rollen 

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das(s) Samstag was geht_


----------



## M4STERM4X (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

na dann viel erfolg und viele glückwunsche an die erfolgreichen petrijünger hier!


----------



## Graass (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo

habe heute einen schönen spigler mit 3pf gefangen und mein vater einen schuppy mit 4pf

cu graass


----------



## addicted (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War getsren Nacht nochmal an derselben Stelle und hab 12 Karpfen und 2 Brachsen in 5 Stunden überlisten können.
Ein sehr grosser is mir leider in ne Baumstumpfwurzel unter Wasser geschwommen.


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Auf was haben die alle gebissen???


----------



## Zander01 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Das schöne daran i.s.t....jetzt kann kuhmo auch noch sein Galeriebild in die Tonne kloppen, denn mit dem Link, hat er sich glaube im ganzen Web zum Gespött der Leute gemacht. #6
> 
> Ich muß immernoch lachen......sorry
> 
> ...


 
Wow... sehr reif, gehst noch zur Schule?
Ich denke, dass wir uns bei Maschienenstürmer bedanken können, dass er uns einen neuen Boardie verscheucht hat!
Von meiner Seite mal ein herzliches Danke schön.

Du meinst also, dass der Armur von Kuhmo Hunter keine 29 Pfd. hat?  Gut..., das ist deine Meinung aber auf keinen Fall gerechtfertigt. Ein Armur mit 100 cm hat rund 29,3 Pfd.
Du kannst dich davon überzeugen in dem du dir das Tool "Dr. Regner Fischfangbuch" aus dem Netz ziehst und mal die Daten reinklopfst.
Laut Kuhmo Hunter hat sein Armurkarpfen 102 cm Länge, somit sollte er 31,1 Pfd. haben.
Oder willst du jetzt auch noch behaupten dass der Fisch keine 102 cm lang ist?

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...,da__ss__ du zu deinen Fehlern stehen solltest!_


----------



## addicted (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Auf was haben die alle gebissen???



Alle auf Maiskette. Die Stelle is übel der Secretspot, wird halt nie gefüttert und sie kennen Boilies nicht wirklich, deswegen sollte man schon 2 Wochen anfüttern um mit Boilies(selbst Frolic nehmen sie schlecht), gute Fänge zu haben.
Sind auch alles ziemlich urige Schuppies. Spiegler werden bei uns sehr selten gefangen, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Danke für deine Unterstützung aber das hat keinen Sinn..
Mir wird nach meiner Gewichtsangabe her nachgesagt er wäre zu schwer gemacht worden.ok 

Dann habe ich versucht die dinge in so fern richtig zu stellen das ich so etwas nicht nötig habe , denn ich habe sehr wohl schon Karpfen hier rein gestellt die nur 6 pfund hatten und trotzdem schöne Fische sind..
Mein Link hatte nur eine Aufgabe zu zeigen das ich sehr wohl Fische in dieser grösse Gefangen habe, mich aber doch bitte nicht selber zu belügen.....

Maschinenstürmer hat mir seine Meinung darüber gesagt und die respektiere ich ...ABER die Art und Weise wie finde ich übertrieben....

In privaten mails von ihm musste ich mir anhören das viele boardies und er mich auf der Back List haben und ich meinen Link ( Foto ) und meine beiträge in zukunft vergessen kann...

Ich weiss zwar nicht wer er glaubt zu sein aber wegen einer Gewichtsangabe mir so etwas zu schreiben finde ich übertrieben...

Ich hoffe das es mit diesem Text nun endlich vorbei ist und ihr euch alle wieder den Fischen witmen könnt...

Ich bezüglich werde ganz einfach nie wieder ein Fisch mit angaben hier rein posten 

Dnake Kuhmo


----------



## USA (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

jaja so ist es halt mal, einer meckert(stellt fest??#q) rum und die anderen meckern nach...typisch aber egal!|uhoh:#d
Sollten sich lieber um ihre eigenen angaben kümmern, denn die sind manchmal auch zu bezweifeln...
Also ich würd da net aufhören, wenn ich so gut fangen würde:c,  bilder und gweichtangaben hier rein zu stellen!
Ich verstehe es immernochnicht, warum man an deinem schönen graserfang rummeckern musste!? Ich glaub das der 29pfund hat
...und selbst wenn man es nicht glaubt, kann man es für sich behalten! Was hat man davon wenn jemanden zu unrecht kritisiert?? ...das wär mir doch egal wie schwer, groß der wär, hauptsache es is ein toller fisch(der wieder schwimmen darf)...#d!! Wie gesagt wenn es um rekordangaben , wie dem schummelzander, gehen würde könnt man ja mal ein auge mehr drauf richtigen , aber so, lass doch den so schwer sein wie sein fänger sagt! Da würd ich mich gar nicht aufregen! Wieso auch,...tz tz tzzzz


----------



## Zander01 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuhmo Hunter schrieb:


> Maschinenstürmer hat mir seine Meinung darüber gesagt und die respektiere ich ...ABER die Art und Weise wie finde ich übertrieben....
> 
> In privaten mails von ihm musste ich mir anhören das viele boardies und er mich auf der Back List haben und ich meinen Link ( Foto ) und meine beiträge in zukunft vergessen kann...
> 
> ...


 
So viel ich informiert bin ist er kein Admin und kein Mod hier im (am) Board.  ODER?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Zander01 schrieb:


> So viel ich informiert bin ist er kein Admin und kein Mod hier im (am) Board. ODER?


nein isser nicht!!!Würd er aber wohl gerne:q 

PS: mag die Art und Weise,des "Herrn" auch nicht #d


----------



## bennie (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

habt ihrs bald?


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

also ich muss euch allen ganz ehrlich sagen, sowas is ********....
er geht vielleicht ein wenig zu hart ran(maschinenstürmer), aber er respektiert halt (genau so wie ich) keine fischer, die meinen sich umbedingt profilieren zu müssen!

@khumo: sag halt einfach das der fisch nicht das angegebene gewicht hatte und beharr nich noch drauf...mittlerweile haben dich ja schon ein paar herren hier im board "bloßgestellt", oder nicht?
siehs ein, gibs zu(oder sag gar nix mehr dazu), und dann vergessen wir das ok?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Mädels 

Ich trag mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Trööt bei 

Letzten Sonntag in Altfrisack am Karpfenteich - kurz und bündig: 2 x 6 Pfund Spiegler (und ein kleiner, der nochmal zu Mutti zurück durfte).

ABER: das ganze an einer 10gr Forellenrute, weil ich eigentlich auf Schleien aus war  Gott sei Dank war die Rollenbremse weit auf, weil zu allem Trödel auch noch die falsche Spule drauf war und zwar mit geflochtener bestückt.

Trotz allem war es echt witzig...

Gruß

Rico


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Wow... *sehr reif, gehst noch zur Schule?*
> Ich denke, dass wir uns bei Maschienenstürmer bedanken können, dass er uns einen *neuen Boardie verscheucht* hat!
> Von meiner Seite mal ein herzliches Danke schön.
> 
> ...


 
1. ich gehe nicht mehr zur Schule

2. ich verscheuche keine Boardies

3. ich habe schon behauptet, das der Fisch keine 102 cm lang ist (wer lesen kann i.s.t. klar im Vorteil) und ich bleibe dabei!!

4. Die blauen Untersätze sind meine, denk dir was neues aus! |gr: 

Es bleibt auch dabei, das ich mit solchen Lügnern hart ins gericht gehe! Durch sowas sinkt das Niveau eines Forums erheblich. Spass muß sein, das ist keine Frage. Doch wer sich profilieren will, ist in allen Foren falsch!

Ich bin auch kein Mod und werd keiner werden wollen. Ich schreibe was mir zu diesen Themen einfällt, sicher bin ich oft sehr direkt, aber hallo, willkommen im wahren Leben! Warum soll ich Sachen schönreden und Schmus machen, wenn es anders i.s.t. ?????? 

Übrigens, niemand muß meine Beiträge lesen, steht jedem frei!

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so.....das Kuhmo so lange auf der Blacklist bleibt, bis er sich entschuldigt!!!!!!_


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Wow... *sehr reif, gehst noch zur Schule?*
> Ich denke, dass wir uns bei Maschienenstürmer bedanken können, dass er uns einen *neuen Boardie verscheucht* hat!
> Von meiner Seite mal ein herzliches Danke schön.
> 
> ...


 
1. ich gehe nicht mehr zur Schule

2. ich verscheuche keine Boardies

3. ich habe schon behauptet, das der Fisch keine 102 cm lang ist (wer lesen kann i.s.t. klar im Vorteil) und ich bleibe dabei!!

4. Die blauen Untersätze sind meine, denk dir was neues aus! |gr: 

Es bleibt auch dabei, das ich mit solchen Lügnern hart ins gericht gehe! Durch sowas sinkt das Niveau eines Forums erheblich. Spass muß sein, das ist keine Frage. Doch wer sich profilieren will, ist in allen Foren falsch!

Ich bin auch kein Mod und werd keiner werden wollen. Ich schreibe was mir zu diesen Themen einfällt, sicher bin ich oft sehr direkt, aber hallo, willkommen im wahren Leben! Warum soll ich Sachen schönreden und Schmus machen, wenn es anders i.s.t. ?????? 

Übrigens, niemand muß meine Beiträge lesen, steht jedem frei!

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so.....das Kuhmo so lange auf der Blacklist bleibt, bis er sich entschuldigt!!!!!!_


----------



## Karpfen91 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

vielleicht hat er gar keinen grund sich zu entschuldigen ?????????? 
außerdem finde ich das das niveau des bordes viel mehr auf grund einer solch lächerlichen diskussion sinkt.


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute,anbei zwei schöne Bilder vom vergangenem Wochenende 1 Spiegler von 24 Pfund und 1 Schuppi von 31 Pfund nach einer langen Durststrecke


----------



## cobra96 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> Ich trag mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Trööt bei
> 
> ...



na das macht laune mit ganz kleinem geschirr "halbwüchsige " zufangen #6 

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Karpfen91 schrieb:


> *vielleicht hat er gar keinen grund sich zu entschuldigen ?????????? *
> außerdem finde ich das das niveau des bordes viel mehr auf grund einer solch lächerlichen diskussion sinkt.


 
Hast du dir mal den Link angeschaut???

Grundlage einer jeden konstruktiven Diskussion, ist Ehrlichkeit!

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das es so i.s.t._


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> nein isser nicht!!!Würd er aber wohl gerne:q
> 
> PS:* mag die Art und Weise,des "Herrn" auch nicht* #d[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ohne jetzt an dieser Diskusion teilnehmen zu wollen aber @Maschinenstürmer, muss dass mit dem letzten Satz immer sein?

Das nervt extrem und geht mir langsam auf den Sack. Profilieren kann man sich nicht nur mit Maßen von gefangenen Fischen - es gibt auch subtilere Methoden und zu denen zählen als Faktum deklarierte (und i.s.t. ist eine solche Deklaration) Aussagen, die weder belegt noch inhaltlich angegliedert sind.

Denk mal drüber nach... und ganz besonders über deine Aussage im Bezug auf Profilierungswillen und der "Richtigkeit" in Internetforen zu diesem Zwecke.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## bennie (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

gibt auch ne Signatur


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt an dieser Diskusion teilnehmen zu wollen aber @Maschinenstürmer, *muss dass mit dem letzten Satz immer sein?*
> 
> Das nervt extrem und geht mir langsam auf den Sack. Profilieren kann man sich nicht nur mit Maßen von gefangenen Fischen - es gibt auch subtilere Methoden und zu denen zählen als Faktum deklarierte (und i.s.t. ist eine solche Deklaration) Aussagen, die weder belegt noch inhaltlich angegliedert sind.
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich glaube es muß sein, da es viele zum Nachdenken anregt. Siehst ja, sogar dir als Wolkenkrieger  (was sich ja fast anhört wie Maschinenstürmer #6 )geht das schon auf den Sack.

Mir fällt es auch immer nicht leicht, nach jedem posting, Farbe umstellen und noch was "zum nachdenken" drunterzusetzen.
Oder doch...;+ 

Zum Thema "Richtigkeit", ich hab kuhmo angeboten, mir eine gescannte Bestätigung vom Fisch zu diesem Fall,privat, zu mailen. 

Nichts kam!

Ich hätte mich hier bei allen entschuldigt, ohne Kommentar. Fehler macht jeder.  

Aber siehst ja:

Getroffene Hunde bellen.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das(s) mir erst jemand meine Argumente wiederlegen muss_


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@cobra96

Jo, hat wirklich Fun gemacht 

Zumahl der Teich bestückt ist mit ausladenden Schilfbereichen und beide Bubies schnurstracks auf eben jene zugepaddelt sind.

Witzigerweise hatte ich nicht mal Angst um meine Montagen sondern vielmehr davor, mit dem ganzen Gerödel auf den Arsch zu fallen - es hat nämlich in Strömen geregnet und das Gras am Uferstreifen war verflucht rutschig. Und wie das immer so ist, wenn man bei bestem Sonnenschein loszieht - ich hatte hufalte Turnschuhe an, die vom Sohlenprofil deutliche Ähnlichkeit mit einem Rennreifen aus der Formel 1 haben 

Meinem Kumpel sind kurz danach zwei U-Boote abgerissen - trotz wirklich groß dimensionierter Montage. Ich glaube, bei denen wäre ich arg in Bedrängnis geraten...

Und weil es so schön war, geht es mit geändertem Gerät demnächst wieder mal an den Teich - und dann mach ich "Jagd auf Roter Oktober" 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @cobra96
> 
> Jo, hat wirklich Fun gemacht
> 
> ...


 
Frauen ??????  :q :q 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Maschinestürmer

Naja, mag sein aber muss das sein, dass du immer und bei jedem Beitrag den erhobenen Lehrerfinger zeigen musst und jeden zum Nachdenken anregen musst?

Ich fühle mich genötigt - ganz ehrlich, da ich selber entscheide, worüber ich nachdenke und worüber nicht. Dazu muss ich nicht permanent "angeregt" werden.

Und zum Thema "Lügner". Ich halte es immer mit dem berühmten Anglerlatein. Meine Fische sind auch nicht immer so groß gewesen, wie es am Tag danach erzählt wurde.

Wichtig ist, dass er einen schönen Tag hatte, der von einem respektablen Fang gekrönt wurde. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und wenn er hier und da das eine eoder andere Pfund dazu "erfunden" hat, dann ist es doch eine Sache, die er mit sich und maximal seinem Schöpfer ausmachen muss.

[Nachtrag]

Nö! Großkarpfen in Atom-U-Boot-Klasse 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## cobra96 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

najo mit ausgelatschte schuhe mit sohle format slicks geht man auch net angeln sonst zieht dich noch´n 3 pfd´er rein


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Es sollten ja auch Schleien werden und nicht Karpfen - und eben diese hätte ich luftig leicht rausgelupft 

Aber nö! Ich musste am Ufer rumhampeln, um meine Montage nicht zu verlieren.

Ich weis eines aber ganz sicher: beim nächsten mal hab ich wieder die Treter an. Die BW-Stiefel sind mir nämlich auf Dauer zu unbequem 

Aus Schaden wird man nicht immer klug 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@wolkenkrieger

du es gibt Leute, da prallt das ab (mit dem anregen zum nachdenken), übersieh doch einfach die letzte Zeile #6 

Einen erhobenen Lehrerfinger, ich niemals, nee nee.

Sinn soll ja sein, erst Hirn einschalten, dann schreiben. Meine Meinung, mh...

Anglerlatein, klar, kennt jeder, mein Kumpel hat an seinem gefangenen Fahrrad das Licht ausgemacht, nachdem ich an meinem rausgezogenen Kronleuchter das Licht ausgemacht habe.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Bekannt ist auch, das selten 29,39,49pfder gefangen werden,gell? Ich versteh da auch sehr viel Spass, ebenso die Sache mit dem Wiegesack, wie feucht ist er den? Moddert vielleicht noch 1 kg Wasser zum Schutz des Fisches drin rum??|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Was du sehr schön formuliert hast und wo ich voll zustimme:

"Wichtig ist, dass er einen schönen Tag hatte, der von einem respektablen Fang gekrönt wurde. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger."    

Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz große Klasse!


Aber bei mir hört der Spass bei 15 pfdern die als 30 pfder verkauft werden auf!

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das ich Rico,s graue Zellen jetzt mal nicht vordere_


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Karpfen91 schrieb:


> vielleicht hat er gar keinen grund sich zu entschuldigen ??????????
> außerdem finde ich das das niveau des bordes viel mehr auf grund einer solch lächerlichen diskussion sinkt.



naja aber glaubst du im ernst dassirgendwer mit "solch einer lächerlichen diskussion" anfangen würde wenns nicht nötig ist? #q


----------



## cobra96 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

och die springer sind ok brauchst halt gut eingelaufene 

jetzt lasst es doch ruhen mit den scheis gewichten der fische, 
wenn es welche gibt die denken sie müssen bescheisen oder andere für doof erklären dann weis man ja eh was man von denen halten soll da ist jedes wort zuviel. ich für mein teil schau mir die pics an und freu mich für dem fänger aus basta.

und die leicht provokante art von maschinenstürmer ist schon ok , das ist seine art und gut , jeder muss jeden nehmen wie er ist. wenn einem nicht gefällt oder er nicht mit umgehn kann soll ers ignorieren. 

jetzt habt euch wieder lieb #g


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

also wenn heute einer eine kritig auge-in-auge ned verträgt...jaaa....ok, ist zu verstehen

aber wnen sich dann einer aufregt weil er schriftlich von jemandem kritisiert wird, den er nicht mal persönlich kennt, des is wirklich keine stärke!
und dann wird geschimpft und geplustert....voll für'n A**** wirklich!

Wenn ich sag ich fahr mitm porsche in die firma und es ist dann ein peugeot wird mich auch jeder auslachen, aber es is halt ein peugeot und ich bin stolz drauf....warum soll ich des auto teurer, größer und "besser" machen?

man(n) lest so viel: "freut mich dass du so schöne fische gefangen hast....4pfd, na und???"


----------



## Zander01 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> 1. ich gehe nicht mehr zur Schule
> 
> 2. ich verscheuche keine Boardies
> 
> ...


 
Super #6 , du kannst also wirklich von einem Foto deuten und behaupten wie groß und schwer der Fisch wirklich ist?

Und eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Wer gibt dir das Recht Kuhmo einen Lügner zu nennen?
Und das Niveau von einem Forum sinkt erst dann, wenn ätliche User durch Beleidigungen (wie Lügner) und div. Mails die nicht gerade nett sind, verscheucht werden.

Ich bin froh das du kein Mod bist.
Wenn du event. mal einer werden solltest, dann lass es mich wissen, damit ich meinen User löschen kann.

Und glaubst du wirklich das Kuhmo es interessiert ob er bei dir auf der Blacklist steht?
Ich denke das du der jenige bist der sich entschuldigen sollte.
Ich hoffe auch das du den Mut und den Anstand dazu findest.

Einen neuen User gleich als Lügner zu bezeichnen finde ich nicht gerade sozial. Man muß sich das mal vorstellen, ein Neuling der das Board noch nicht gut kennt, denkt sich "Toll hab was gefunden wo auch andere Angler sind" und meldet sich an.
Postet ein oder zwei Beiträge und dann sein erstes Foto.
Gleich drauf kommt die erste Meldung "Muhahhah der hat alles, der hat wirklich alles aber nur keine .... bla bla bla" und wird als Lügner bezeichnet!

Ein Forum sollte zur Information, Diskussion und zur gegenseitigen Erfahrungsaustausch dienen. Und ist mit Sicherheit nicht dazu, einen User zu beleidigen!
Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Zander01 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> naja aber glaubst du im ernst dassirgendwer mit "solch einer lächerlichen diskussion" anfangen würde wenns nicht nötig ist? #q


 

Das ist eindeutig zweideutig!

Und glaubst du, dass es nötig ist so eine Diskussion anzufangen? #d


----------



## Ben_koeln (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Verfolge das ganze hier nun schon eine Weile, und sag auch mal was zum Maschinenstürmer! 

*Einen erhobenen Lehrerfinger, ich niemals, nee nee.*

*Sinn soll ja sein, erst Hirn einschalten, dann schreiben. Meine Meinung, mh...*

Irgendwie widersprüchlich, oder??#d 


*Aber bei mir hört der Spass bei 15 pfdern die als 30 pfder verkauft werden auf!*

Tja, wenn dich sonst keine Sorgen plagen! 

Will dir mit den Aussagen nicht an den Karren pinkeln, denke aber man sollte solche Angelegenheiten nicht zu Kleinkariert sehen und einfach drüber wegsehen wenn hier jmd. seine Fische größer macht als sie sind. (Was ja noch zu Beweisen wäre). 

Sollte ich mal nen Fang posten fühle ich mich ja schon fast genötigt, diesen abzuschlagen, nur um hier Beweisen zu können das dieser XY Gewicht hatte! :c   


Mein fazit wäre hier einfach mal den Ball flachhalten, vielleicht, wenns einen belastet, ne Faust in der Tasche machen und jut is! :m 

Also in dem Sinne, allen noch viel Erfolg für den Rest dieser Saison!

Gruß

Ben


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Zander01 schrieb:


> *Super #6 , du kannst also wirklich von einem Foto deuten und behaupten wie groß und schwer der Fisch wirklich ist?*
> 
> Und eine Frage hätte ich noch.
> *Wer gibt dir das Recht Kuhmo einen Lügner zu nennen?*
> ...


 
Moin,

zu1. Da das runde im Kopf die Augen sind und ich sehr gut sehen kann, kann ich, wie auch jeder zweite hier, sehrwohl unterscheiden, zwischen 20pfd und 30 pfd sowie 60 cm oder 100 cm!

zu2. Jeder hat das Recht, jemanden anderen zu nenen wie er möchte. (§1 StGB Meinungsfreiheit) :m 

zu3.Ich geb dir bescheid #6 

zu4. Wenn du mir erklärst wofür ich mich entschuldigen soll, gern. Für die Wahrheit ????|kopfkrat 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das ich ein Schmerzengel bin_


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Sooo Mädels, können wir das Thema dann mal beenden, so langsam geht der eigentliche Tenor des Threads hier nämlich flöten... |rolleyes 

... man kann ja Umstände und Sachen ansprechen, die einem negativ aufstoßen, aber dann muss es auch mal gut sein. #h


----------



## MrTom (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Köstlich, einfach köstlich:q 
Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
-es wird uns ein Foto von einem Graser gezeigt und behauptet er hätte 29Pfund, ist für mich das selbe als wenn du im Hundeforum ein Bild von einem Pudel reinstellst und dann behauptest es wäre ein Schäferhund
-dann reagiert jemand(zugegebenermassen etwas forsch)und alle stürzen sich auf ihn
Also mir sind Leute die mir die Meinung (vielleicht auch etwas grob)sagen lieber als Leute die mich ver********rn wollen. 
Und bevor jetzt wieder die Diskusion auf das Gewicht kommt-ich kann auch nicht an Hand von dem Bild sagen ob der Fisch 15Pfund hat, aber ich kann sehr wohl sagen das er nicht 29 hat und in den nächsten zwei Jahren haben wird. 
Beruhigt euch einfach mal wieder, denn es ist nicht der erste und auch nicht der letzte Fisch wo hier etwas übertrieben wurde.
mfg Thomas


----------



## michel1209 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich verkneif mir lieber meine postings, aber zu schreiben gäbe es vieles. reden ist eben manchmal silber und schweigen gold. :m

beste grüße micha


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



michel1209 schrieb:


> ich verkneif mir lieber meine postings, aber zu schreiben gäbe es vieles. reden ist eben manchmal silber und schweigen gold. :m
> 
> beste grüße micha


 
Hallo Micha,

du sprichst sehr Weise. Ich werd mich in Zukunft auch mehr fürs Gold entscheiden :m 

Aber manchmal kann ich eben nicht anders.....

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das(s) der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt_


----------



## meckpomm (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin

Ja klar jedem die meinungsfreiheit, aber nur in dem Maße bis er andere persönlich angreift. In wie weit das jetzt gerechtfertigt ist weiss ich nicht, ich hab noch keinen Graser gefangen. Kann mir aber mein Teil denken.

Ein Posting wird nicht durch eine abschliessende Feststellung sinnhaltiger. Du, lieber Maschienstürmer, versuchst doch dadurch anderen Deine Meinung ganz massiv aufzudrängen, das ist nicht der Sinn eines Diskussionsforums! Wofür ist überhaupt i.s.t. die Abkürzung? Und überhaupt wie heisst du? Ich weiss von fast allen hier den Vornamen, aber du selbst nennst dich ja schon maschinenstürmer, selbst in deiner Vorstellung im Board. Das schafft noch zusätzliche Distanz.
Ich will dich damit keinesfalls persönlich angreifen, aber ich bin auch ein offener Mensch.

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... wofür ist überhaupt i.s.t. die Abkürzung? ...



... das soll sicherlich eine kleine Hommage an "AND ONE" sein... #h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ja klar jedem die meinungsfreiheit, aber nur in dem Maße bis er andere persönlich angreift. In wie weit das jetzt gerechtfertigt ist weiss ich nicht, ich hab noch keinen Graser gefangen. Kann mir aber mein Teil denken.
> 
> ...


 

Ah, da fällt mir was ein, man kann sich hier auch irgendwo vorstellen. Richtig?

Das werd ich gleich mal tun.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so....das ich mich jetzt vorstelle_

Ich schreib doch selten eine Feststellung drunter. Steht doch meist "vielleicht" davor :m


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Entweder richtige Gewichtsangaben oder keine! Alles andere ist Kasperkram!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... das soll sicherlich eine kleine Hommage an "AND ONE" sein... #h


 

Der Pilkman i.s.t. verdammt gut #h 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so...das der Maschinenstürmer And One Fan i.s.t._


----------



## wodibo (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Könntet Ihr jetzt wieder zu dem eigentlichen Thema *"Was bringt Erfolg? Welche Köder zu welcher Zeit?"* kommen?
Da das ganze schon in Richtung Streiterei läuft, muß ich mir den Thread nämlich antun und ich hab mit Karpfen nunmal gor nix am Hut.
Über wieviel Seiten kann man eigentlich über seine Zweifel posten #c #d 

Danke, schönes Wochenende und Petri für die großen Dicken :m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



wodibo schrieb:


> ...und Petri für die *großen Dicken*



Ah, Danke. Endlich mal einer, der auch an die wohlbeleibten Angler denkt 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## USA (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Köstlich, einfach köstlich:q
> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
> -es wird uns ein Foto von einem Graser gezeigt und behauptet er hätte 29Pfund, ist für mich das selbe als wenn du im Hundeforum ein Bild von einem Pudel reinstellst und dann behauptest es wäre ein Schäferhund
> -dann reagiert jemand(zugegebenermassen etwas forsch)und alle stürzen sich auf ihn
> ...


mh...vielleicht wars einfach nur das typische:
*Anglerlatein:q*
naja...#c#q#d:q
Vergessen wa dat mal!
Hab heut 2 karpfen von 12 und 13 pf gefangen aber leider ist einer ausgeschlitzt:c....mmmhh aber irgendwei schaff ich es ncht die großen an den haken zu bekommen!?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> hähähähä qwie jetzte hähäh
> ...haste immer was zu meckern??#c#q
> das find ich nich gut


 
Das war USA auf Seite 39 (glaube ich)

Na USA, Fronten gewechselt? Schlau! :g 

Dein Kompagnon Kuhmo hat ja ein neues Foto in der Galerie. Da war er wahrscheinlich noch sehr jung, da sehen die Fische immer größer aus, aber mehr als 16 pfd hat die Makrele auch nicht :q 

Will hier nichts wieder aufwärmen, bin auch nicht nachtragend!

Aber das mußte einfach noch raus!

Der Maschinenstürmer fährt morgen los, wenn was kommt, stell ich auch Bilder rein, versprochen.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das(s) es Wendehälse gibt_


----------



## USA (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Naja die USA können ihre fronten/Seiten schnell wechseln, z.b. vom  irak  nach afghanistan (und iran#c):q#h

Nö hab keine fronten gewechselt, war auch nie auf einer der beiden fronten! Wollte lediglich nur klar machen dass du und manche andere öfters an den fängen usw rummeckern,  ääh halt "feststellen"! Mir is des wurschd wie vile der oder der wiegt, toll sind einfach nur die fische die man sieht, EGAL wie groß!
Laaaaangweilig---könnt sich jemand mal ne neue disskussion/thema einfallen lassen??|supergri
z.b. "wer glaubt wem, wie schwer der und der oder der is?!"


_i.s.t. es vielleicht so....das(s) es "Themenaufwärm"-hälse gibt !?|supergri#c

__i.s.t. es vielleicht so__....das(s) man dieses thema jetzt endlich vergessen sollte!? ...und nicht nochmal draufrumhacken muss!_


----------



## Luigi 01 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Das war USA auf Seite 39 (glaube ich)
> 
> Na USA, Fronten gewechselt? Schlau! :g
> 
> ...


 

Kaum#d


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich habs schonmal geschrieben, die blauen Untersätz sind meine!

Mal ein bißchen Kreativität und nicht nachäf....

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das(s) sonst der Strafbomber dir einen Besuch abstattet_


----------



## USA (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> _Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das(s) sonst der Strafbomber dir einen Besuch abstattet_



ohoho du wirst doch wohl nicht die waffen laden wollen...oder??
tz tz tz...


achja, mmhh, wie könnte man das ändern.....


ajaaa mitm dicken fetten Copyright(vielleicht C by maschinenstümper?) auf dem 
"_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...." _- satz!


ok lass ma den kindergartenquatsch, genug gealpert!
ich schwänke ja schon die weise flagge:

Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen!!!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> ohoho du wirst doch wohl nicht die waffen laden wollen...oder??
> tz tz tz...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte grad in die Tasten hauen.....dann kam deine Änderung

O.k. USA-Kasper aller Kasper.....

genug gealbert, zurück zum Thema

Ende aus

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das man sich erst aussprechen muss_


----------



## USA (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Ich wollte grad in die Tasten hauen.....dann kam deine Änderung
> 
> O.k. USA-Kasper aller Kasper.....
> 
> ...


so is brav:q

hier einer meiner besten fänge dieses jahres!



Wie viel pfund???
Genau 12,5pfund und 71cm


----------



## maschinenstürmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> so is brav:q
> 
> hier einer meiner besten fänge dieses jahres!
> Anhang anzeigen 49452
> ...


 

Na also, geht doch! 

Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fisch.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das USA bestimmt bei Pfunden nie schwindeln wird_


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute mal für 3 Stunden an der frischen Luft!

Auch mein geschuppter Freund mit 22 Pfd.- aber nur 3 Minuten dann wollte er doch lieber wieder baden!


Habe mich morgen wieder um 16.00 Uhr mit Ihm verabredet, bin gespannt ob er kommt oder noch beleidigt ist!|kopfkrat


----------



## USA (9. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wooow!!
Petri heil!
Wollt mal fragen wie lang so ein karpfen von 20-22pf ist!?
Ungefähr...vielleicht 90cm???


----------



## bennie (9. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Je nach Korpulenzfaktor 70-90cm


----------



## USA (9. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

jo denek ich auch  ok!
Meint ihr das in einem see mit ca. 1,5 ha karpfen größer als 15pfund werden???
weil ich dort oft angel aber IMMER zwischen 12-16 pfund karpfen fange! Die passen sich ja dem gewässer an...jetzt frag ich mich natürlich ob dort auch größere drinne sind....
Frolic is dort ein topköder!


----------



## Pilkman (9. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Komisch, der Meister aller Meister stellt eine Frage...

... irgendwie ist das für mich ein Kullerkeks mit Ecken....  :m

... aber zu Deiner Frage: Das kann man so pauschal leider nicht beantworten, prinzipiell können selbst kleinste Gewässer unglaublich große Karpfen beherbergen, wenn die Gesamtbedingungen stimmen. Wenn Dir aber bisher nicht´s an kapitalen Fängen zu Ohren gekommen ist, sollte die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering sein.


----------



## USA (9. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

mmhhhh...die anderen vereeinsmitglieder "schwören" ja darauf, dass sich größere dort verbergen! Aber ich hab noch keinen gesehn...Allerdings sagen die leute dass man von der autobahnbrücke(die fast darüber verläuft) aus, im sommer rießige karpfenrücken sehen kann! Mhhh könnten auch graser sein, den die gibts drinn, und zwar große!

Hat jemand tipps wie ich es auf die "Großen" versuchen kann??

achja megasuperduper topköder is frolic!! die beisen NUR auf Frolic und selten auch Mais, der grund: Im Wasser steht ein Futterkorb, an dem sich die karpfen selbst bedienen.


----------



## Knispel (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich verstehe die Gewässerwarte nicht. Was in einem 1,5 ha "See" alles reingesetzt wird........

@Markus,
ich lehne das Hundefutter in Form von Kullerkeksen, wie Du so passend gesagt hast , auch ab.

@Benni,
der hatte um die 75 cm : 

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/673058/display/5947062

und wurde von meinem Enkel ( ich sag immer : Deutschlands jüngster Karpfenangler ) gefangen........


----------



## USA (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Gewässerwarte nicht. Was in einem 1,5 ha "See" alles reingesetzt wird........


Naja also fast alles is da drinn! Stör, Schuppen-Spiegelkarpfen, Graskarpfen, Barsche, Zander, Hechte, Welse, sämtliche Weisfische, viele Brassen, Gründlinge, Aale, Lachsforellen(waren auch forellen drinn...haben die anderen angler fast alle gefangen#q)....und es hat sich einen schönen bestand von fischen dort drinn gebieldet!

vor ner woche wurde ein wels von über 1m dort gefangen...



* Hat jemand tipps wie ich es auf die "Großen" versuchen kann??*

achja megasuperduper topköder is frolic!! die beisen NUR auf Frolic und selten auch Mais, der grund: Im Wasser steht ein Futterkorb, an dem sich die karpfen selbst bedienen.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Forellen, Karpfen, Störe, Futterkorb...
Ist das Gewässer ein Puff? 
Ich kenne viele Hundebesitzer, die ihrem Hund kein Frolic antun wollen...


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Die Länge eines 22 Pfünders liegt zwischen 70cm und einem Meter. Gerade bei Karpfen gibt es gewaltige unterschiede beim Körperbau.


----------



## Fabio (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Forellen, Karpfen, Störe, Futterkorb...
> Ist das Gewässer ein Puff?
> Ich kenne viele Hundebesitzer, die ihrem Hund kein Frolic antun wollen...


Frolic hat auch Zucker drin, verstehe nicht, was der im Hundefutter zu suchen hat? Laut Wulf Plickats Buch ist Zucker für Karpfen auch mehr schlecht als recht, weil sie kein Insulin bilden können und an zuviel Zucker krepieren können, und ich hab mal welche mit Traubenzucker gefüttert,bevor ich das gelesen hab|uhoh: Weiss jemand ob das denn stimmt?


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

In vielen industriellen Lebensmitteln ist Zucker enthalten. Auch in denen, die eigentlich nicht süß sind. Ich denke wenn Wulf Plickat das schreibt, dann hat das Hand und Fuß. Ich denke aber, dass die Zuckermenge wirklich hoch seinm muß, damit die daran sterben. Viele konservieren ihre Boilies auch mit Zucker. Weiterhin löst sich Zucker recht schnell im Wasser auf.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hab neulichst einen 24er mit 75 cm gefangen , also am Gewicht kannst du die Grösse nicht unbedingt festmachen.


----------



## MrTom (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Frolic hat auch Zucker drin, verstehe nicht, was der im Hundefutter zu suchen hat?


In Frolic ist so einiges enthalten was in Hundefutter nix zu suchen hat zB Farbstoffe und Konservierungsmittel#q . Ich denke wer sich mit der Ernährung eines Hundes etwas beschäftigt hat füttert sowas nicht. Was Frolic für den Angler so interessant macht ist die Tatsache das es nicht schwimmt wie normales Trockenfutter. Hinzu kommt noch die Verfügbarkeit und die praktische Form. Also in den Fressnapf kommt mir sowas nicht, aber zum Angeln für mich immer eine Alternative.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Fabio (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mein Hund ist ganz verrückt nach Frolic, aber ich gebe es ihm auch nicht mehr,wie gesagt, Zucker und anderer Schwachsinn
Vielleicht erleben wir ja mal ein paar Karpfen die nach Frolic ganz high werden wegen des Zuckerschocks^^


----------



## cobra96 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

high sind sie schon vom hanf


----------



## maschinenstürmer (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Maschinenstürmer ist auch zurück, von seinem One Night Stand.

Tja, mein Kumpel Dirk 20 pfd #6 , mein Kumpel Peter 16 pfd #6 , Maschinenstürmer 0 pfd. #c 

Nagut, nächste Woche gibts Teil II

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstümer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das es diesmal nicht sein sollte_


----------



## USA (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Forellen, Karpfen, Störe, Futterkorb...
> Ist das Gewässer ein Puff?
> Ich kenne viele Hundebesitzer, die ihrem Hund kein Frolic antun wollen...


nö  is keiner.....es ist dort nicht so dass man ein nach dem anderen fängt....hab dieses jahr zb. noch keinen einzigen hecht oder zander dort verhaften können#c


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Aber wer kippt so einen Besatz in die kleine Fütze?


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Und wozu der Futterkorb?


----------



## USA (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Naja 1,5 ha sind ja nicht grad klein!
Warte......die genauen maße sind genau....Breite: 90-100m Länge ca. 140m
Der futterkorb, heheh der ist für die karpfen , die sich dort selber bedienen!
Der angelverein kippt den besatz dort rein.


----------



## Waldemar2499 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

In Spanien EBRO. Fängt man Karpfen auf Frolik und Welse auf Karpfen als köder He He!


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

@maschinenstürmer: 
naja, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige#h 

Mein Kumpel und ich waren für zwei Tage und eine Nacht an der Donau. 
Mein Kumpel (der alte Lump#6 ) konnte nen tollen Schuppi mit 32 Pfund landen, 
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/7038/stefan32pfund2gg3.jpg
ich ging leider leer aus|kopfkrat .
Wenigstens war das Wetter geil und es gab keinen einzigen Weißfisch auf Doppel-20er-Sinker:m 
Solche Tage gibt es eben, aber morgen bin ich wieder draussen...

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Fabio (10. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Is aber ein geiles Trum Ich probiers morgen an der Donau, mal sehen was kommt


----------



## punkarpfen (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Auf Äußerungen von irgendwelchen Vereinsmitgliedern kann man meist nichts geben. Bei der großen Nahrungskonkurenz, Angeldruck und der Gewässergröße ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass dort Riesen heranwachsen. Für viele Gelegenheitsangler ist ein 15 Pfünder bereits ein Riesenkarpfen! 
Wenn Frolic so gut läuft, dann ist die Köderfrage ja scheinbar geklärt. Ich würde es noch mit einem Köder versuchen, der kaum gefischt wird. Das können Pellets, Tigers oder auch Kichererbsen sein. 
Vermutlich ist die Stelle nah am Futterkorb ergiebig.
Ich persönlich finde 1,5h eher klein, weil die Baggerseen hier in der Region meist zwischen 10 und 30 Hektar liegen. Und selbst das sind verglichen mit einigen Gewässern in Brandenburg oder Mekpomm Fützen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

High!!!

Hab das Wochenende auch was ordentliches gefangen....
das ding hatte 190cm und ca. 4Promille,....im forum nennen sie es fischerspezi1986 ;-)  :v 

spaß bei seite....ich hab leider keine zeit am wasser verbringen können, da ich von samstag früh bis sonntag abend auf einer hochzeit war, und wenn ich am freitag wieder nüchtern bin, dann setz ich mich zum wasser!! ;-)

#6


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... ich persönlich finde 1,5h eher klein ....



Ja, das ist definitiv sehr klein. Berücksichtigt man dann noch den wahrscheinlichen Angeldruck, würde ich mir auch nicht so die großen Hoffnungen machen. Wäre das ein länger in Vergessenheit geratener und nicht mehr richtig bewirtschafteter Waldsee o.ä. wäre die Lage aber schon anders. 

1,5 Hektar... |kopfkrat ... das kleinste Gewässer, wo ich mal meine Köder auf Karpfen angeboten habe, hatte knapp 3 Hektar und das kam mir bereits winzig vor. Die meisten von mir beangelten Gewässer haben 100 Hektar aufwärts, eher um die 300 Hektar+.


----------



## USA (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wow ...solche große gewässer gibts bei gar nicht!
Das einzigste Freudenberger see.....
Naja aber so arg beangelt wird der "See" nicht! und ich bin sowieso der einzigste karpfenangler dort.


----------



## dropback (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ...Die meisten von mir beangelten Gewässer haben 100 Hektar aufwärts, eher um die 300 Hektar+.


Angeber|supergri 
Deshalb fängste ja auch nix|kopfkrat :m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> *Naja 1,5 ha sind ja nicht grad klein!*
> Warte......die genauen maße sind genau....Breite: 90-100m Länge ca. 140m
> Der futterkorb, heheh der ist für die karpfen , die sich dort selber bedienen!
> Der angelverein kippt den besatz dort rein.


 
Maschinenstürmertip um den gesamten Bestand festzustellen:

_Aussaufen !!!!_

Ernsthaft: 15 pfd für so ein Pfützchen sind schon schwer. Ich glaub mehr kannst du da nicht erwarten. Es gibt zwar in fast jedem See, einen Mutanten, aber der wird wohl in der Pfütze dann 18 pfd haben. 20 pfd wären für so ein Pfützche gigantisch.

Unsere Seen liegen auch so zwischen 35 -150 ha. So ein Meer wie Pilkman beschreibt haben wir auch nicht.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das kleine Seen manchmal große Fische beherbergen_


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



dropback schrieb:


> Angeber|supergri
> Deshalb fängste ja auch nix|kopfkrat :m



Moin Tobi,

lang nix mehr gehört... :q :m

Soll ich Dir mal was sagen? Dieses Jahr haste mit Deinem Satz nicht mal so unrecht... :c ... mit 8 Fischen ist das meine bisher schlechteste Saison...

... aber ich hoffe ja noch auf einen milden Herbst, so dass man locker bis in den November hinein ansitzen kann.


----------



## Manni1980 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Servus,

der Rhein fängt langsam an wieder produktiv zu werden!

Ich hoffe es geht noch mehr diesen Herbst! 

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## USA (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Maschinenstürmertip um den gesamten Bestand festzustellen:
> 
> _Aussaufen !!!!_



|supergriwenn ich das könnte wäre dort schon lange keine pfütze mehr|supergri


----------



## USA (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Manni1980:
Woow petri heil!!!
Wie haste den denn überlistet???:k
...will auch so einen:c:c:c


Über das was jetzt kommt könnt ich seiten schreiben...#h
Nur so, wenns gerade um die größe der fische in kleinen Seen/Teiche geht:
... ich habe vor meiner Haustüre einen kleinen teich(ihr würdet bestimmt tümpel sagen#d), der in einem naturschutzgebiet ist. Also wird der nicht beangelt(seit 25 jahren und länger), ok nur sein besitzer angelt dort auf aal. dort gibt es unmengen von karpfen.
Auch welse...aber es ist wirklich eine "Dreckbrüh"!
Ich frag mich immer wie die dort atmen können....weisfische, welse, hechte, gras/Spiegel/Schuppenkarpfen, aale...
Zur Größe des teiches, länge: 42,79m(per google earth ausgemessen|supergri)         breite: 15,41m-18.90m

Und trotztdem werden dort große viecher gefangen!
Größte fänge:*Aal(e): 80+ 2-3kg
                 Wels: 1,1m   (???? kg)
               *Graskarpfen: mind. 90cm+
              *Karpfen: mortzkerle ca. 60cm+ und bestimmt 5kg+*
                ich glaub es kommt unter den karpfen balt ne verbutung...|uhoh:
*Sagt euch und mir das was???
                 Im Verhältnis zu anderen Seen/Teiche sehr sehr sehr klein, aber große fische drinn!!! Wieso sollte dann in meinem "angelsee" keine etwas größeren kerle drinn sein??
Das einzigste um es herauszufinden ist wirklich lehrsaufen:c:q#c
*
*= sieht man beim fischefüttern, das heisst ich füttere dort oft die karpfen mit altem, brot! voll abgefahren: Man wirft ein brot in den teich und kaum zwei sekunden später kommen unmengen von karpfen und 5 große graser(die sich vermehrten!!)....menno da würd ich gern #:...trotz das ich erst einmal dort geangelt habe, kenne ich das gewässer und die umgebung wie meine westentasche!


Edit: Hab nachgefragt, im Verein, größter karpfen 22 pfund#v...*sollte ichs mal mit ner hartmaiskette versuchen???

|kopfkrat

*


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> mit 8 Fischen ist das meine bisher schlechteste Saison...
> 
> ... aber ich hoffe ja noch auf einen milden Herbst, so dass man locker bis in den November hinein ansitzen kann.



Hör auf zu jammern, was soll ich denn sagen... Außer ner ganzen Horde von Karpfen, die nichtmal euren Brassen vom Gewicht her gleichwertig sind is bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nichts gewesen...:c :c 

Aber ich hab da für Anfang Oktober sowas gehört, da soll sich das Blatt angeblich wenden... Wenn nicht werden wir uns mit "Mischgetränken" und Bier die Brassen schön trinken...


----------



## dropback (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin Tobi,
> 
> lang nix mehr gehört... :q :m
> 
> ...


Hehe. Mir gehts je auch nicht besser. Obwohl, so wenig wie dieses Jahr war ich noch nie fischen...
Dafür gabs letztes We bei einem Kurztrip nach Frankreich einen 30+ Flussschuppi, wenigstens etwas|supergri


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



dropback schrieb:


> ... dafür gabs letztes We bei einem Kurztrip nach Frankreich einen 30+ Flussschuppi, wenigstens etwas|supergri



Moin Tobi,

geile Sache, sowas fehlt mir seit eh und je in meiner Statistik... #t 

... schick mal ´n Pic an meine Email-Addi... #6


----------



## Fabio (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ICh war gestern an meiner Stelle und habs mit mais und Boilies probiert, nachdem ich 4 tage beides angefüttert hatte. Resultat: kein Karpfen, eine Brachse und etwas ungewöhnliches:

Nachdem ich die maisrute plus feederblei etwas mehr richtung flussmitte geworfen hatte, kam wenige Zeit später auch prompt ein run, ich hetz hin schlag an, uiiuii da is ein schwerer dran, moment mal, häng ich jetzt etwa? nein, er zieht plötzlich doch wieder ab, nein ich häng doch nicht. Jetzt sehe ich, das meine Montage schon in der Luft hängt, und von ihr noch ne andere weiter ins wasser geht, aha, vielleicht hab ich ne schnur plus baumstamm dranhängen. Mal sehen was da an meinem Feederblei hängt, aha, ein 80gr Sargblei plus sowas wien welshaken und Stahlvorfach,Aber: wenn der Haken an meinem Vorfach hängt, was hängt dann an der anderen seite und vorallem wie? Ich nehm die dicke schnur, die ins wasser läuft in die hand und ziehe sie behutsam rein, definitiv is da ein Fisch dran. Schon kann ich eine Barbe sehen, mit ca 55cm. Das besondere? Woran hing die Barbe? Mir unerklärlich, aber die Barbe hatte diese fette Schnur um ihre Oberlippe gebunden, es sah tatsächlich so aus, als würde man sich um seinen Nippel ne Angelschnur festziehen, tut mir leid, mir fiel grad keine bessere Beschreibung ein. Nur wie konnte das passieren? Ich hoffe, das war keine mutwillige Aktion eines Anglers Jedenfalls durfte sie wieder befreit weiterschwimmen^^ Nur wo waren die Karpfen?


----------



## Zander01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich sehe an dem Foto das der Haken an einem Karabiener (Wirbel) befestigt ist. |kopfkrat  Bitte wer fischt den so?
Für einen Wels ist der Haken auch sehr klein, aber eine Raubfischmontage muss es sein, denn die Montage besteht aus einem Stahlvorfach.
Ob es jetzt eine mutwillige Aktion eines Anglers ist oder ob sich die Barbe an der Montage selbst verhädert hat kann denke ich keiner so richtig beantworten. Hat die Barbe den Haken im Maul gehabt oder war sie seitlich oder garnicht gehakt?


----------



## Fabio (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ne, der haken war an meiner montage, die barbe war am anderen ende dieser "welsmontage", sie hatte keinen hakenkontakt,es war einfach die blanke schnur die fest um einen kleinen puunkt ihrer Oberlippe gezogen war, stimmt mich wirklich nachdenklich,wie sie das geschafft haben soll????


----------



## cobra96 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

feederrute, maisrute dazu stahlvorfach bei friedfische & haken an karabiener ? und dann wunderst dich das bisse ausbleiben? du angelst zwar im fluss aber findest das nicht ein wenig übertrieben? oder hab ich jetzt falsch gelesen und das bild falsch angeschaut und das stahlvorfach ist nicht deins?( dann endschuldige) aber zu zander01 hast ja gesagt das es dein haken ist, dann müsste ich doch richtig gesehn haben.


----------



## Zander01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schon sehr sonderbar.
Keine Ahnung wie das vorkommen kann. #c 
Kann sein das die Barbe das bei der Nahrungsaufnahme aufgenommen hat und die Schnur sich dann durch die Stelle gebort hat. Aber anders rum hat ja die Barbe wieder so dicke Lippen und das sich die Schnur dann so einfach durchbort ist auch irgendwie nicht logisch.  
Also ich passe... hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?

@Fabio
Was anderes, werde mir nächstes Jahr auch die Karte in Freudenau nehmen. Eine Frage hab ich an dich wenn ich auf dem Kraftwerk in Richtung Donauinsel gehe und dann gleich Rechts neben der Spundwand sind 3 betonierte Stiegen die ins Wasser (Donaustrom) führen. Kann man dort fischen oder ist dort noch Schongebiet?


----------



## Fabio (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Cobra 96: nein, das war nicht mein Haken und Blei, sondern das is auf meiner Karpfenmontage hängen geblieben.

@Zander01: Die schnur war aber nicht durch die Lippe, sondern um die lippe fast geknotet, ich hab diese Schlinge dann aufgeschnitten und die Barbe freigelassen.
Du meinst die drei Stufen direkt unterhalb des Kraftwerk? ja da darfst du angeln


----------



## Zander01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Fabio;1285767Du meinst die drei Stufen direkt unterhalb des Kraftwerk? ja da darfst du angeln[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Yuppy#v


----------



## PROLOGIC (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

sooo, waren letzte Nacht wieder an der Donau.

Um 22 Uhr fing mein Cousin diesen 22 Pfund Schuppi#6 
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4663/robert22pfund2vb2.jpg

Und ich durfte um 02.10 Uhr diesen 17-Pfünder auf die Matte legen:m 
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/1452/17pfund3gg9.jpg

Beide Carps bissen auf DD-Bait Mussel-Meat Boilie
Der alte Lump ging diesmal leer aus|kopfkrat 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Fabio (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Klasse Fische #6


----------



## Pitiplatsch (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bildhübsch die Burschen!#6 
Fahr auch nächstes Wochenende und hoffe auf ähnliche Fänge!


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne Fische#6 

Ich:l Schuppi´s:k


----------



## dropback (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Ich:l Schuppi´s:k


Na dann hab ich hier auch noch einen für dich
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img85.*ih.us/img85/8800/36er2jb9.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## PROLOGIC (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

absolut geiler Schuppi! RESPEKT!

im Fluss oder See gefangen?

Gewicht wär auch interessant, muss aber nicht.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## dropback (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War ein deutscher Seeschuppi (einer von 3 30+ in einer Nacht:q)
von 18kg.
Und hier noch sein Kumpel mit 17kg...
http://img112.*ih.us/img112/2918/34er3hg0.jpg


----------



## M4STERM4X (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

jiha.. das macht natürlich laune!!!

glückwunsch|rolleyes


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Na Tobi,

hast Deine Schmuckstücke vorgeholt?! #6
Sind aber auch echt geile Schuppies! :k


----------



## maschinenstürmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schließ ich mich an, schöne Tiere! Glückwunsch!

Ganz große Klasse. Alle drei Schuppis? 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das(s) das einfach schöne Fische sind_

_Für Kuhmo....der hat, ohne Kommentar 30+..........._


----------



## dropback (13. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Alle drei Schuppis?


Jup. Waren alles Schuppis. War ne krasse Nacht|supergri
Werde ich wohl so schnell nicht wieder haben, hat auch Jahre gedauert so was mal zu erleben.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

irgendwie is der thread kaputt.....die letzten 2 beiträge werden immer am schluss gereiht?!?!?
oder seh das nur ich?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> irgendwie is der thread kaputt.....die letzten 2 beiträge werden immer am schluss gereiht?!?!?
> oder seh das nur ich?


 
nebeneinander? Dann ist was kaputt bei dir (Rechner).

untereinander? Das i.s.t. so |supergri 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das man sich im Internet schnell einen Zoo einfängt_


----------



## Luigi 01 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



dropback schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich hier auch noch einen für dich
> [URL="http://*ih.us"]http://img85.*ih.us/img85/8800/36er2jb9.jpg
> [/URL]


 
Was für ein Brocken! Was ein schöner Schuppi!#v


----------



## Campino111 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mein aller erster Karpfen!!!!:q
Fische seit Ende August!!!!!
freu mich super!!!


----------



## profifischer (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*


----------



## plattform7 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Campino111 schrieb:


> Mein aller erster Karpfen!!!!:q
> Fische seit Ende August!!!!!
> freu mich super!!!


 
Na dann mal Petri! Der erste Fisch ist immer was besonderes #6 

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger, super Fische #6


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

war die Nacht über wieder an der Donau.

Den ersten Carp verlor ich leider in einem unsichtbaren Hindernis. :c 

Der zweite Run brachte dann diese KUGEL mit 26 Pfund hervor. Der Fisch sah wirklich aus als hätte er nen Fußball verschluckt.:q 

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/3609/26pfundkugelgd8.jpg

Der dritte Karpfen fand ebenfalls ein Hindernis und schlitzte aus:c .

Der vierte Run bescherte mir dann diesen 23 Pfund Schuppi.#6 
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8211/23pfund3co6.jpg

Alles in allem wiedermal ne tolle Nacht!

Glückwunsch an alle die anderen Fänger!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Rutilus (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin.

@prologic:
Damit Deine Karpfen-Kugel sich hier nicht so alleine fühlt:
War letzte Nacht an einem unserer Kanäle und konnte unter anderem auch eine ähnliche Kugel überlisten 

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/8193/2spiegler21pfdbiss2030uhr001abkk1.jpg

War eine Super-Nacht: 7 Bisse, 7 Fische, die Kugel war der einzige Spiegler. Schöner Kontrast zur letzten Woche, wo wir zu zweit 4 Tage am Stück an einem Baggersee geblankt habe (Das war allerdings deutlich erholsamer als die letzte Nacht).

@campino111: Glückwunsch zum ersten Karpfen !

@Dropback:
Superschöne Fische #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Rutilus,

Glückwunsch zu dem Spiegelbrummer, sieht echt gewichtig aus! #6

Allein der Kopf ist ja echt groß...


----------



## Rutilus (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Pilkman:
Danke für die Blumen - aber das Foto täuscht...
Prologics Fisch war schwerer 

...womit wir fast wieder beim Thema "Gewichte von Fischen nach Fotos beurteilen" wären...aber lassen wir das |supergri

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Rutilus schrieb:


> @Pilkman:
> Danke für die Blumen - aber das Foto täuscht...
> Prologics Fisch war schwerer  ...



Egal. :q 
Dann wurde der Fang einfach gut präsentiert.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Rutilus schrieb:


> @Pilkman:
> Danke für die Blumen - aber das Foto täuscht...
> Prologics Fisch war schwerer
> 
> ...


 
Nönönönö!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt gehts hier wieder richtig los!!!!!!!! Maschinenstürmer gräbt das Kriegsbeil wieder aus!!!!!!!!!

Diesmal i.s.t. Prologic dran......bis er die Wahrheit sagt. 

DAS I.S.T. eine ernste Ansage und es i.s.t. mir egal, ob ich wieder Hinweise vom Mod. bekomme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Rutilus: Glückwunsch zu diesem schönem Fisch, ich schätz ihn zwischen 18-20 pfd #h Klasse Tier! 

@Prologic: Ich steck dich in einen Sack mit Kuhmo, was dein Fischchen angeht, 26pfd hähähähähähä, laß die Kuller 15 pfd haben! Der Schuppi hat auch nicht viel mehr! 

*Keiner diesen beiden Fische, hat über 20 pfd!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Stell das lieber sofort Klar, ansonsten i.s.t. hier Achterbahn:r :r :r :r *

@Pilkman: Richtig verhalten, nur Rutilus gratuliert, große Klasse!

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es.so....das ich hier eine große Aufgabe vor mir habe_


----------



## zander55 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War die nacht mit nen Kollegen am Wasser.
Einen Spiegler konnte ich heute Morgen um 5:50 überlisten.
Zwar kein Riese, aber immerhin mal wieder nen Carp, nach dem letzen erfolglosen Wochenende. Leider war die der einzige Fisch der Sesion. 






Heute Nacht geht es wieder an den See, bin sehr optimistisch...


----------



## Rutilus (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Maschinenstürmer:

Danke und gut geschätzt...aber: Ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das unbedingt so richtig ist, dass Du die anderen Fischgewichte so energisch in Frage stellst.
Dass man sich je nach Foto doch ganz schön mit dem Schätzen verhauen kann, zeigt doch in jedem Forum der obligatorische "Gewichte-Raten" Thread wo sich auch erfahrene Angler immer wieder gewaltig versehen und die Bandbreite der Schätzungen meistens von 8-28 Pfund beim gleichen Foto reicht....ich weiss nicht so recht..... |kopfkrat

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## USA (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Nönönönö!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt gehts hier wieder richtig los!!!!!!!! Maschinenstürmer gräbt das Kriegsbeil wieder aus!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Rutilus schrieb:


> @Maschinenstürmer:
> 
> Danke und gut geschätzt...aber: Ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das unbedingt so richtig ist, *dass Du die anderen Fischgewichte so energisch in Frage stellst.*
> Dass man sich je nach Foto doch ganz schön mit dem Schätzen verhauen kann, zeigt doch in jedem Forum der obligatorische "Gewichte-Raten" Thread wo sich auch erfahrene Angler immer wieder gewaltig versehen und die Bandbreite der Schätzungen meistens von 8-28 Pfund beim gleichen Foto reicht....ich weiss nicht so recht..... |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Oh doch, ich glaub, man muß hier für Grunsätze einstehen.

Wo ist denn der Gewichteraten Thread? Ich trau mich zu behaupten, das ich sehr wohl unterscheiden kann, ob ein Fisch 15 oder 25 pfd wiegt. Ich glaub mit dieser Erfahrung bin ich hier nicht alleine. 

Entweder ist prologic, vor dem Foto, eine Straßenwalze über seine Hände gefahren, oder, er hat den Fisch in 6 nasse Karpfensäcke gewickelt und dann in der Wiegeschlinge gewogen |supergri |supergri  

Tut mir leid Prologic, ich bedauere, das du keine längeren Arme hast, dann hätte der Fisch bestimmt 40 pfd #q 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so........das ich da sehr energisch bin und bleibe_


----------



## Rutilus (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Maschinenstürmer:

Gewichte raten...

...vielleicht sollten wir die ganze Tematik auch sinnigerweise in diesem Thread weiterdiskutieren, damit der Karpfenfänge-Thread bleibt was er mal war...passt ja irgendwie besser da rein...

Gruß -Rutilus


----------



## maschinenstürmer (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Rutilus schrieb:


> @Maschinenstürmer:
> 
> Gewichte raten...
> 
> ...


 
*Dann soll sich jeder mal ein Beispiel an Rutilus nehmen!!! Fotos reinstellen und gut, und nicht mit unmögliche Gewichtsangaben übertreiben!!!!*

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das USA sich auch wieder mal melden wollte#h _


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

tut mir wirklich leid Maschinenstürmer aber ich hab nicht vor hier mit irgendwelchen Gewichten zu prahlen oder wen zu be********n!
Da habt ihr nix von und ich genausowenig.
Ich stell ja auch meine unter 20-Pfünder und so rein. Beispiel: der 17-Pfünder ein, zwei Seiten vorher.
Also wieso sollte ich dann jetzt ein paar Pfunde dazumogeln? Wozu denn?

Die nasse Wiegematte wurde an meine Pelzer Waage gehangen, dann Waage abgenullt und dann kam der Fisch in die Matte. 
Die Waage stimmt auch weil ich das vor längerer Zeit mit Gewichten getestet habe.
Vllt hätte ich ein Foto von vorne machen sollen, dann hättest gesehen wie abnormal dick sein Bauch war.
Ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer dass ich noch nie mit Gewichten beschissen habe, auch nicht in diesem Fall.

Sorry Maschinenstürmer aber das war zu voreilig. Hatte auch zwei Zeugen dabei. Eventuell sind die Fotos etwas unglücklich aber ich schwöre dir dass diese Gewichte stimmen.
Der Spiegler war dick wie ein Schwein und der Schuppi war recht lang (leider nicht gemessen) und hatte ein schönes breites Kreuz. Ich machs nächste Mal Fotos von Vorne, dann siehst wo des Gewicht steckt, ok.
Und im Allgemeinen ist bekannt dass Kugeln sehr schwer zu schätzen sind, vom Gewicht her.

Kannst also das Kriegsbeil beruhigt wieder eingraben weil ich ne weiße Weste hab, ok?

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## USA (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich halt mich diesmal lieber raus, sonst gibts noch 
anglerboard-bandenkrieg|supergri





|kopfkratmmhhhh


aber drüber nachdenken sollte man schon...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

leute, hört auf den Thread zuzumüllen!!!

macht das bitte per PN ... und jetzt weiter mit Fängen


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|good: Recht hat der Mann

Also wer will, weiter per PN.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hab heute meinen 2 Karpfen gefangen
wieder Schuppi 
hab den auf Frolic gefangen
größe: 52cm
is zwar net die welt aber egal

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



bennie schrieb:


> leute, hört auf den Thread zuzumüllen!!!
> 
> *macht das bitte per PN ... und jetzt weiter mit Fängen*


 

Nein Benny, auch nochmal für dich, ich mach das auch nicht per PN und wenn man mich aus dem AB schmeißt. Ich werde das weiterhin an den Pranger stellen!!!!!!!!!!!

"weiter mit Fängen" = völlig o.k.

aber nicht mit erschwindelten Gewichtsangaben

@Prologic: Da kannst du Zeugen bringen wie du willst, ein Foto von vorn wär bei den Fischen noch besser!!!!!!

Das Kugeln sich schlecht schätzen lassen ist allgemein bekannt!

*Keiner dieser beiden Fische hat 20 pfd gehabt:r *

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das der Maschinenstürmer sehr direkt i.s.t._


----------



## meckpomm (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So Herr Maschinenstürmer

Ich weiss ja nicht, was dir das ganze bringt, aber es ist in meinen Augen genauso Quark jedes Gewicht anzuzweifeln wie bewusst falsche Gewichtsangaben zu verbreiten. Ich weiss auch nicht werd dir das Recht gibt. 
Ich glaube es sollte nicht soweit kommen, dass *du* hier erstmal alle Fangberichte auf Glaubwürdigkeit prüfst. Hier kann man doch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen! Ich habe mich hier mehrfach auch schon zu Fängen geäußert, aber dann zu den Umständen. Das Gewicht kannst du doch gar nicht einsätzen, wenn du die Leute in der Realität nicht kennst.

Und wegen vorhalten von Fischen schau dir mal dein Avatar an, der Fisch ist auch vorgehalten... Aber das wurde dir an anderer Stelle auch schon gesagt.

MfG Rene


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Also ICH war heute am see, hab leider nur 2 kleine gefangen...zusammen 6 kg.
dafür hab ich wiedermal einen wunderschönen 15+ gesehen...hat ja auch was... ;-)
und PS.: hört jez endlich auf zum streiten ihr kinder!!


----------



## USA (16. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

...leute...|rolleyes#t

achja ps: herr. maschinenstümper 
und herr.mecklemburgvorpomern das is für euch:
http://www.warumbinichsofroehlich.de.vu/
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

#6

und los gehts im chor:
1 2 3 4 warum bin ich so fröhlich , so fröhlich...

HAHAHAH|jump:

hier für euch zwei streithähne, der text zum mitsingen:


> *Dan sagt: SEID FRÖHLICH !*
> 
> *Okay...mein Freund die Ente Alfred (feat. Maulwurf Henk) fängt jeden Moment an zu singen. Einen Moment noch...
> 
> ...


wenn ihr zwei lust habt, das könnt ihr ja mal zuhause üben und dann aufnhemen und hier einen link einfügen, damit wir euch hören können...|supergri|supergri
|kopfkrat|laola:#g


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Nein Benn*ie*, auch nochmal für dich, ich mach das auch nicht per PN und wenn man mich aus dem AB schmeißt. Ich werde das weiterhin an den Pranger stellen!!!!!!!!!!!


 
weißte was, *langsam nervt's!!!*...... :r 

beim Graser ok, aber jetzt übertreibst du es total!

warst du dabei? nein! also halt doch mal die Luft an... glaube kaum, dass sich hier irgendwer für dein Gelaber (das übrigens nur diesen Thread kaputtmacht) interessiert.... #q 

hast du irgendwelche Probleme mit anderen Usern hier? #c 



So, zum allerletzten mal:  *Fänge bitte, keine Neider! #d *


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

...langsam glaub ich unser stümper, ne maschinenstümper hat ein :#2: zuviel reingekippt|supergri#h

extra für dich:
http://www.warumbinichsofroehlich.de.vu/

|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



meckpomm schrieb:


> So Herr Maschinenstürmer
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht, *was dir das ganze bringt*, aber es ist in meinen Augen *genauso Quark jedes Gewicht anzuzweifeln wie bewusst falsche Gewichtsangaben zu verbreiten*. Ich weiss auch nicht werd dir das Recht gibt.
> Ich glaube es sollte nicht soweit kommen, dass *du* hier erstmal alle Fangberichte auf Glaubwürdigkeit prüfst. Hier kann man doch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen! Ich habe mich hier mehrfach auch schon zu Fängen geäußert, aber dann zu den Umständen. *Das Gewicht kannst du doch gar nicht einschätzen, wenn du die Leute in der Realität nicht kennst.*
> ...


 
einfach nur:  |good:|good:



genau meine Meinung! #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Guten Abend !

Bin heute mal zufälligerweise das erste mal im Karpfen-Forum hier gelandet .. wie weiss ich auch nicht so genau, aber dieser Thread fiel ins Auge.

*@Maschinenstürmer *... ich habe eigentlich auch ein leicht erregbares Temperament, aber versuche das oftmals wieder recht schnell einzurenken, bzw. davon abzulassen.
Nachdem Prologic nun mehr als freundlich & nett seinen Standpunkt geäussert hat, solltest Du darüber hinwegsehen, egal wie auch immer Du denken magst !
Ein kurzer Satz wie etwa _"Schwamm drüber!"_ ist nicht schwer zu äussern & bereinigt solche Dinge meist umgehend !

Es ist doch letztlich egal wie groß/schwer die Fische sind ... schick ist, dass sie es noch sind, alles andere ist Schnuppe !

Also PEACE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 & Prost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




basti


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



USA schrieb:


> ...langsam glaub ich unser stümper, ne maschinenstümper hat ein :#2: zuviel reingekippt|supergri#h
> 
> extra für dich:
> http://www.warumbinichsofroehlich.de.vu/
> ...



muss auch net sein oder was du da vom stabel lässt !!!

nochmal lasst die gewichtsangabe weg , dann kommen solche anzweiflungen nicht vor ganz einfach.


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|supergri|supergri|supergriwollt die zwei doch blos beruhigen#h

http://www.warumbinichsofroehlich.de.vu/
#

petri#6
und gutz nächtla|gaehn:|schlaf: *gäääähhhhhnnnn*


ps: zwar nicht gefangen aber gefüttert


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

aber mit stümper oder zuviel gekipt glaub ich kaum das du da was beruhigst |rolleyes


----------



## Jirko (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

guten morgen maschinenstürmer #h

da unser rob und auch knurri momentan noch in norge weilen sehe ich mich veranlasst, hier mal kurz auf deine postings einzugehen: anscheinend hast du ein gesteigertes interesse daran, dich hier on board etwas unbeliebt zu machen. wenn dem so ist und dies für dich völlig belanglos ist, dann hast du natürlich das "recht", weiterhin gewichtsangaben anderer boardies - aus welchen gründen auch immer - auf eine mehr als fragwürdige art anzuzweifeln > du musst dann aber auch mit den konsequenzen unsererseits leben!

die andere möglichkeit ist natürlich die, daß du dich via PN bei prologic, ob deiner anschuldigungen, entschuldigst. es gibt ja nun wahrlich andere probleme auf erden, als hier on board über, deines erachtens nach falsche gewichtsangaben, zu diskutieren und das auf eine nahezu beleidigende art.

ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf, daß du mal in dich reinhorchst und einfach mal verinnerlichst, was du gerade versuchst hier anzuzetteln.

rob und knurri werden zu diesem thread ne info via PN von mir erhalten und da sie noch ein paar tage offline sein werden würde ich mich freuen, wenn du diese zeit nutzt und mal drüber nachdenkst, ob es wirklich angebracht ist, weiterhin diese linie zu fahren.

sehe mein posting bitte als liebgemeinten hinweis von einem angler an einen. es geht auch anders, glaub mir 

wünsch dir noch nen feinen & entspannten sonntag und weiterhin nen strammes petri heil bei der karpfenpirsch #h


----------



## Petri (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Guten Morgen

Es hat endlich geklappt!#6 
hab meine ersten beiden Karpfen gelandet. 
nummer eins wog etwa 18 pfund(Schuppi), nummer zwei ca.23(Spiegler)

fotos hab ich leider keine, aber das i.s.t. vielleicht auch besser so.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Rutilus schrieb:


> @Maschinenstürmer:
> 
> Gewichte raten...
> 
> ...


Schon ein echter Hellseher, der Herr Maschienenstürmer, wenn man bedenkt wie viele Angler beim Gewicht schätzen daneben lagen........bleibt einfach bei diesen Thread beim Thema, einfach "Karpfenfänge".........hier einer von mir.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=49758&stc=1&d=1158480442

Morjen, 

so hier auch mal einer von meiner Seite.

War einer der ersten Fische 2006 zu Ostern!

19 pfd und 72 cm

Ende Aus

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das ich das was andere hier können, schon lange kann_


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|supergri|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=49758&stc=1&d=1158480442
> 
> Morjen,
> 
> ...



Maschinenstürmer

Das kann nicht hinkommen deine Waage muß nicht richtig funktionieren der hat doch mindestens 26 Pfund so rund wie der  ist.


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|muahah:
tz tz tz...|rolleyes
|supergri#h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Maschinenstürmer
> 
> Das kann nicht hinkommen deine Waage muß nicht richtig funktionieren der hat doch mindestens 26 Pfund so rund wie der ist.


 
Du hast Recht, 26 pfd hat die Waage auch angezeigt, ich hab aber fairer Weise, für Wiegeschlinge und Karpfensack, 7 pfd abgezogen |supergri :m 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das ich selten zu Übertreibungen neige_


----------



## freibadwirt (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Maschinenstürmer
es gibt Leute die lernens nie glaube fast du gehörst dazu#c #c #c . Wegen ein paar Pfund hin oder her so ein Theater#q  das ist ja kaum zu glauben. |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Trotzdem allen hier noch nen schönen Sonntag .
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fabio (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Einfach den Karpfen beim Wiegen fotografieren 
Ich versteh beide Seiten, aber man merkt doch eh von selbst mit der Zeit, wers übertreibt,mogelt, oder sonst nen Quatsch von sich gibt, da seh ich in Zukunft einfach drüber hinweg und ignorier den Beitrag, als ob er nicht da stehn würde. Mann muss sich nicht von ein paar Zeilen via Internet auf die Füsse treten lassen oder sich so fühlen. Jeder, der seine Fänge mit gewichtsangabe versieht, muss damit rechnen, das da fast immer auch Zweifler dagegenhalten werden, gerade hier in dem Thread 
lg Fabio


----------



## Fabio (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So, ich hab für mich eine Lösung gefunden:
Einer meiner besten Fänge:

Länge: zw.1-100cm
Gewicht: zw 1-40 pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schönes Bild #6 sieht aus wie ein Schuppi aus "Spanien???"


----------



## Fabio (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> schönes Bild #6 sieht aus wie ein Schuppi aus "Spanien???"



So schön ists leider nicht, weil Handycam:c
Nein, das ist Wien 

lg Fabio


----------



## meckpomm (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin
Ironie an:
Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass es sich dabei um einen Schuppi handelt, vermutlich noch nicht einmal um einen Karpfen, aber vielleicht um einen Fisch. Wobei du bei der zuständigen Stelle ersteinmal einen DNA-Test einholen solltest. Und dann kannst du ja auch noch gar nicht nachweisen, dass der Fisch aus Wien kommt. Ich würde mich also mit derartigen Äusserungen sehr zurückhalten...
Ironie aus!

Leute der Threat heisst 'Karpfenfänge 2006' und nicht Gewichte vermuten. Der Threat ist schon total zerlabbert, deswegen hab ich jetzt auch gar kein schlechtes Gewissen. Wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller, nur die Fänge(oder vielleicht auch erfolglose Trips) hier zu posten. Entweder tabellarisch(Datum, Gewässer, Köder, Wetter, Fische, Fotos etc.) oder einen interessanten Fangbericht. Glückwünsche und Gewichtsvermutung/-diskurssionen durch Dritte könnnen auch gut und gerne persönlich gemacht werden, per PN. Das interessiert die meisten hier doch gar nicht!

MfG Rene


----------



## zander55 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Heute Morgen um 6 Uhr auf einen Monter Crap Boilie von Dynamite Baits ein super Schuppi.






Um 9 Uhr gabs noch ne Brasse. 
Angelfreund Sebastian fing nen 6 Pfund Spigler und Matthias blieb leider Schneider.


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

@zander55:

Sauber! Sehr schöner Schuppi.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## fantazia (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

auch von mir nen dickes petri zum schönen schuppi:m


----------



## Pilkman (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> @Pilkman: Richtig verhalten, nur Rutilus gratuliert, große Klasse! ...



Äähm... |kopfkrat ... hier möchte ich doch noch anmerken, dass es sich bei der fehlenden Gratulation zu Prologic´s Fängen eher um ein Versehen, denn um Absicht handelte... #h

Ist ja auch egal, ich hoffe, dass der Thread wieder mit dem gefüllt wird, wofür er ursprünglich eröffnet wurde: Mit Fangbildern von Karpfen.

Und das möchte ich doch gleich mal aus einem unerfreulichen Anlass tun, denn beim Freitagsansitz habe ich unter anderem einen Fisch gefangen, der mir das kalte Grausen über den Rücken gejagt hat. Warum? Weil manche angelnden Menschen schrecklich primitiv sein müssen... |gr: ... ich habe in dem von mir beangelten Gewässer bereits einige (mit Draht oder offensichtlich gestutzten Flossen) markierte Fische gefangen, aber der eine Fisch setzte dem Ganzen die Krone auf... :v 

... fein säuberlich abgeschnittene Brustflossen... die Wunden waren bereits vernarbt, die Strahlreste haben aber noch "gearbeitet". Wirklich traurig, was sich teilweise "Karpfenangler" schimpft... :v


----------



## Gunni77 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo



> Und das möchte ich doch gleich mal aus einem unerfreulichen Anlass tun, denn beim Freitagsansitz habe ich unter anderem einen Fisch gefangen, der mir das kalte Grausen über den Rücken gejagt hat. Warum? Weil manche angelnden Menschen schrecklich primitiv sein müssen... |gr: ... ich habe in dem von mir beangelten Gewässer bereits einige (mit Draht oder offensichtlich gestutzten Flossen) markierte Fische gefangen, aber der eine Fisch setzte dem Ganzen die Krone auf... :v
> 
> ... fein säuberlich abgeschnittene Brustflossen... die Wunden waren bereits vernarbt, die Strahlreste haben aber noch "gearbeitet". Wirklich traurig, was sich teilweise "Karpfenangler" schimpft... :v


 
Wenn das so ist... einfach krank. Echt, da verliere ich die Lust am Hobby. Welchen Sinn soll das haben?

Gruß


----------



## Knispel (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Unverstellbar soetwas. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.|gr: #q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

den Leuten müsst man die Arme abhacken:r


----------



## Gunni77 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo

Ich habe ja immer mal gehört, dass s so wtwas geben soll, aber zum Glück nie sehen müssen. Gibt es möglicherweise natürliche Ursachen für missgebildete Flossen? Ich will das irgendwie kaum glauben....

Gruß


----------



## Carp4Fun (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Gibt es möglicherweise natürliche Ursachen für missgebildete Flossen?


Hi,

Sicherlich kämen dafür grundsätzlich auch "natürliche" bzw. "nicht durch Karpfenangler zu verantwortende" Ursachen in Frage, aber nach Markus` Infos zu urteilen, ist das in diesem Fall wohl leider komplett auszuschließen:


			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe in dem von mir beangelten Gewässer *bereits einige* (mit Draht oder offensichtlich gestutzten Flossen) *markierte Fische gefangen*, aber der eine Fisch setzte dem Ganzen die Krone auf... :v


@Markus:
Kommt verdammt selten vor, dass ich diesen blauen Smilie in deinen Postings entdecke, aber hier ist er wirklich mal angebracht! Selbst mit den gern zitierten "Schwarzen Schafen" lässt sich solch eine Sauerei wohl kaum in Worte fassen. 
Einfach nur zum :v !!!!


----------



## Ronen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Weil manche angelnden Menschen schrecklich primitiv sein müssen...



Mit einem Wort..ASSOZIAL!

Ich habe es gott sei Dank noch nich erleben müssen. Aber wenn...... dann wird mein Erfahrungsbericht zensiert, das verspreche ich!!!


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Äähm... |kopfkrat ... hier möchte ich doch noch anmerken, dass es sich bei der fehlenden Gratulation zu Prologic´s Fängen eher um ein Versehen, denn um Absicht handelte... #h
> 
> Ist ja auch egal, ich hoffe, dass der Thread wieder mit dem gefüllt wird, wofür er ursprünglich eröffnet wurde: Mit Fangbildern von Karpfen.
> 
> ...


 
ich würd mal sages des is ein thema, wo wir uns alle einig sind:
"Mühlstein um den hals und weg mit den pennern..."
*heul*


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sicherlich kämen dafür grundsätzlich auch "natürliche" bzw. "nicht durch Karpfenangler zu verantwortende" Ursachen in Frage, aber nach Markus` Infos zu urteilen, ist das in diesem Fall wohl leider komplett auszuschließen:...



Sascha hat´s auf den Punkt gebracht: Wäre das der erste anormale Fisch in diesem Gewässer, hätte ich auch über einen Gendefekt oder eine "Behinderung" nachgedacht, aber wir hatten bereits etliche Fische, die markiert waren... Draht zwischen zwei Flossenstrahlen der Rückenflosse, völlig gerade abgeschnittene aber unnatürliche Flossenpartien usw. ... #t 

... diese "Erscheinungen" wurden uns bereits mehrfach von anderen Karpfenanglern bestätigt, die wir an diesem Gewässer getroffen haben.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Krankes Pack...

Mehr sach ich nicht, sonst wirds unschön...


----------



## Knispel (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wie heisst dazu passend ein Atikel im neuen "Carp in Focus" : Wir Töten was wir Lieben.

Hier auch eine Makierung, diese wurde aber von unseren Gewässerwarten angebracht zur Feststellung der Abwuchsrate. Besteht aus weichen Kunststoff. Wird mit einer sogenannten Demisonzange angebrach .Sind diese Doppel - T - Dinger, womit auch Preisschilder an Textilien befestigt werden. Die Makirung war schon veralgt, wie man noch erkennen kann. Der Fisch hatte 14000 g und war richtig prall. Siehe auch hier :
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/extra/egallery/pcat/218928/display/5947062


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Rainer,

nee, die bei uns markierten Fische hatten meist blauen zusammengezwirbelten Küchen- bzw. Blumendraht... #t


----------



## Knispel (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin markus

Auch toll. Scheuert  so schön.


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Äähm... |kopfkrat ... hier möchte ich doch noch anmerken, dass es sich bei der fehlenden Gratulation zu Prologic´s Fängen eher um ein Versehen, denn um Absicht handelte... #h
> 
> Ist ja auch egal, ich hoffe, dass der Thread wieder mit dem gefüllt wird, wofür er ursprünglich eröffnet wurde: Mit Fangbildern von Karpfen.
> 
> ...


das is ja echt mehr als traurig!:r:c
Der arme karpfen , welcher angler tut so was???
Der hat eins aner waffel#q#q, bei solchen dingen könnt ich platzen vor Wut!!#q
...da fehlem einem die worte...:v


----------



## michel1209 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



cobra96 schrieb:


> muss auch net sein oder was du da vom stabel lässt !!!
> 
> nochmal lasst die gewichtsangabe weg , dann kommen solche anzweiflungen nicht vor ganz einfach.



wenn es keine gewichte mehr anzuzweifeln gibt, dann werden als nächstes die längenangaben angezweifelt. dafür ist ein forum nicht da um anderen die fänge madig zu machen. es kommt noch soweit, dass wegen meckerern keine fische mehr reigestellt werden, was echt schade wäre. 

außerdem gibt es doch bestimmt auch fische, die nen starken knochenbau haben 

bei menschen verschätzt man sich auch manchmal....

beste grüße micha


----------



## PROLOGIC (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

also da fehlen mir wirklich auch die Worte!:r 
Diese Leute müssen absolut krank im Kopf sein um einer wehrlosen Kreatur soetwas anzutun.
Aber am Ufer dann wahrscheinlich die dickste und größte Abhakmatte rumliegen haben und nen Kescher mit Schonnetz#q 
Echt Asozial!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wo es normale Menschen gibt gibt es auch immer Idioten die aus der Reihe tanzen. Das sind doch alle Psycho's die mit ihrem leben nicht zurechtkommen... die haben wohl zuviel Gewalt in ihrer Birne... Schade ist, das man diesen Halunken nicht mal das Handwert legen kann und eine .................. Naja auf jeden Fall ist das total KRANK

Bis dann Jo


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Da fehlen mir wirklich die Worte, total asozial so ein verhalten, ein wehrloses Tier zu quälen und verstümmeln. :v


----------



## Manni1980 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Servus,

am Wochenende gab es wieder schöne Rheinkarpfen, hier mal ein Bild vom Besten!

Gruss

Manni


----------



## Grundangler85 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri Manni schöner Schuppi.

Aber muss ganz schön geregnet haben wie man auf dem Bild sieht oder ? :q


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Manni1980 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> am Wochenende gab es wieder schöne Rheinkarpfen, hier mal ein Bild vom Besten!
> 
> ...



Petri!!

Wo haste den gefangen und auf was??
Schönes Ding...

Hattest ja auch echt starke Strömung wie man sieht.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (18. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Manni1980 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> am Wochenende gab es wieder schöne Rheinkarpfen, hier mal ein Bild vom Besten!
> 
> ...



Petri!!

Wo haste den gefangen und auf was??
Schönes Ding...

Hattest ja auch echt starke Strömung wie man sieht.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wunderschöner flusskarpfen...petri!


----------



## ShogunZ (20. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich darf auch mal wieder was positives berichten.
Hab heute einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen überlisten können.


----------



## USA (20. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

petri heil!
Schöner schuppi!
Haste den in der altmühl oder am brombachsee gefangen??


----------



## ShogunZ (20. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Weder noch...am RMD Kanal.


----------



## USA (20. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

achso das ist auch gut


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Jungs

bei mir gabs gestern , nach langer Durststrecke, auch noch mal nen schönen 77cm langen Holländer. 

gebissen hat er auf nen Fischmix aus eigener Küche :g. 



PS: Bin ich froh das der Fisch nicht so blöd guckt wie ich .................:m


----------



## Pette (21. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schöner fisch!

ich hoffe ich fang sowas auch irgendwann einmal!


----------



## Luigi 01 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> bei mir gabs gestern , nach langer Durststrecke, auch noch mal nen schönen 77cm langen Holländer.
> 
> ...


 


Och, da biste aber nicht der einzige der mal blöde aus der Wäsche schaut!


----------



## JamesFish007 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> bei mir gabs gestern , nach langer Durststrecke, auch noch mal nen schönen 77cm langen Holländer.
> 
> ...


 
Petri Heil mein lieber...
glaube in holland gucken viele angler sooo


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ......glaube in holland gucken viele angler sooo


 

hehehe 

also der Karpfen is auch erst in' nen c.shop, bevor er ins Wasser zurück wollte


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> hehehe
> 
> also der Karpfen is auch erst in' nen c.shop, bevor er ins Wasser zurück wollte


jaja....:g 
hast den denn auf "blankkiller" Hempmania gefangen???:q 

dann versteh ich das "grinsen"

 nochmals petri heil zum Carp,

grüße

mirco


----------



## maschinenstürmer (22. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



michel1209 schrieb:


> wenn es keine gewichte mehr anzuzweifeln gibt, dann werden als nächstes die *längenangaben angezweifelt. dafür ist ein forum nicht da um anderen die fänge madig zu machen. es kommt noch soweit, dass wegen meckerern keine fische mehr reigestellt* werden, was echt schade wäre.
> 
> außerdem gibt es doch bestimmt auch fische, die nen starken knochenbau haben
> 
> ...


 
Längenangaben anzweifeln, wär zu einfach :m , siehe "Ausmessungsstrategie" von lorenzo, die ist echt klasse #6 !

Ein Forum i.s.t. nich dazu da, Fänge madig zu machen. Völlig richtig!!!!!!!! Da steh ich 101% dahinter.

Fische wurden/werden doch jetzt auch noch eingestellt, ganz ordentlich, entweder mit Gewichtsangaben, die passen, oder eben ohne. Man freut sich mit dem Fänger und gut i.s.t.#6 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so...das ich den Lügenbaronen hier, den Kampf angesagt habe_


----------



## bennie (23. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Vielleicht i~s't*es auch so, dass du damit allen nur noch aufn Keks gehst  wer weiß...


@alle erfolgreichen Karpfenfänger: tolle Schuppies kommen hier im Moment rum, Petri Heil!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



bennie schrieb:


> *Vielleicht i~s't*es auch so, dass du damit allen nur noch aufn Keks gehst*  wer weiß...
> 
> 
> @alle erfolgreichen Karpfenfänger: tolle Schuppies kommen hier im Moment rum, Petri Heil!


 
Es i.s.t. so.....das viele ........sich angegriffen fühlen :q :q :q 


_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das ich nicht aufhöre......._


----------



## schnupp (23. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Maschinenstürmer,
 gehe lieber fischen und zeige  uns mal ein paar Bilder von gefangenen Fischen, anstatt hier ständig so einen Dünnschiss zu schreiben.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## mlkzander (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich habe meine nicht eingestellt und lasse es auch
denn mir geht er auf den keks!!!!!


----------



## zander55 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War dieses Wochenende auch wieder erfolgreich.
Konnte auf Monster Crap Boilies von DB drei Carps fangen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Zander 55

schöne Schuppis haste gefangen

gruß


----------



## M4STERM4X (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schöne fische!

kann es sein, dass dein rodpod von behr is?


mfg max


----------



## zander55 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> schöne fische!
> 
> kann es sein, dass dein rodpod von behr is?
> 
> ...


 
Nö, ist von Delta Fishing, gibt es aber baugleich auch von Behr, Quantum und Kogha und evtl. von noch nen paar anderen Firmen.


----------



## ShogunZ (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wirklich schöne Fische Dominik!
Kann es sein, dass du relativ viel Schuppenkarpfen fängst im Vergleich zu Spiegelkarpfen?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hallo Maschinenstürmer,
> gehe lieber fischen und zeige uns mal ein paar Bilder von gefangenen Fischen, anstatt hier ständig so einen *Dünnschiss *zu schreiben.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, unter welchem Stein du hervorgekrochen bist, aber ich diskutiere wenigstens sachlich und muß mich nicht hinter Kraftausdrücken verstecken!

Wenns so weitergehen soll......bitteschön......|krach: 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das einige Leute primitiv sind_


----------



## zander55 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Fische Dominik!
> Kann es sein, dass du relativ viel Schuppenkarpfen fängst im Vergleich zu Spiegelkarpfen?


 
Jau, das kann sein. Liegt am Besatz, der in diesem See zum größten Teil aus Schuppis besteht.
Hab dafür aber auch ein anderes Gewässer, wo der Besatz das komplette Gegenteil ist und es nur Spiegelkarpfen gibt.


----------



## carp-kutte (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute. |wavey: 

War am Wochenende auch endlich mal erfolgreich.
Ein Aal 65cm.
Ein sehr schöner Spiegler 90cm 14,2 Kilo.
Ich würde ja sehr gern ein Foto von dem Spiegler zeigen,aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das Bild einstellen soll.|kopfkrat  :c  Vieleicht kann mir das ja jemand genau erklären.?


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wenn du antwortest hast du doch ein texteingabefeld!
darüber sind ganz viele Symbole!
klick auf das symbol wo dieser berg mit der Sonne abgebildet ist! da kannste dann die URL zum pic eingeben!

musst halt nur dein pic irgendwo hochladen!


----------



## carp-kutte (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo Pette.

Wo bekomme ich den URL her,bzw. was ist URL?#d


----------



## AK74 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo Volk
im Abend Dämmerung


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

URL = Internetadresse

z.b. http://www.anglerboard.de ist eine URL

du musst deine bilder ins internet hochladen. entweder auf deinen eigenen webspace(internetspeicher) oder auf kostenlosen seiten im netzt die diesen service anbieten!

dann musst hier im forum auf das genannte symbol klicken und die URL des bildes eingeben!


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ah ! hab gerade gesehen wie es noch leichter geht!
geht halt auf antworten!
dann haste oeben ein symbol was aussieht wie eine büroklammer!
klick dort hoch! dann kannste driekt von deiner festplatte eine datei(bild) hochladen! dannn sieht man es auch!

mfg


----------



## carp-kutte (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo Pette.

Der Rechner zeigt mir an Bild wird hochgeladen/ Bild ist in Verwendung aber ich sehe es nicht.Ich gaub ich gebes es auf
Scheiss Technik und keine Ahnung.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hi,
du kannst es hier hochladen.


http://www.*ih.us/


dann nimmst du den link ganz unten(Direct link to image)und fügst diesen in dem gelben kästchen ein.(grafik einfügen)


----------



## fantazia (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hatte was vergessen.solltest das bild vorher kleiner machen :>
da gibs bei http://www.*ih.us/   auch sone funtkion auf der ersten seite für.musst bei resize image nen haken setzen und dann rechts daneben die gewünschte grösse einstellen.oder du verkleinerst es mit photoshop oder so.


----------



## carp-kutte (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

http://img82.*ih.us/img82/8964/25092006beetzsee008ec9.jpg

Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen.


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

na siehste! geht doch!

und nen echt klasse karpfen haste da überlistet!
ich hoffe bei meinem nächsten (den ersten richtigen) ansitz bekomm ich auch nen karpfen!!!!
naja  mal sehen ob meine selbstgemachten boillies was bringen. geh ne woche vorher anfüttern!
nimm sicherhaltshalber mais, kartoffel und frolic noch mit!

schade das ich alleine gehen muss.....  !

kenn so richtig niemanden hier der angelt...!


----------



## carp-kutte (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schönen Dank noch mal für Tipps und Geduld,  Pette und Fantazia.|wavey: |wavey: 

grüsse carp-kutte.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



carp-kutte schrieb:


> http://img82.*ih.us/img82/8964/25092006beetzsee008ec9.jpg
> 
> Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen.


 

Sehr schönes Tier, Herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Maschinenstürmer #h 

An die Pappnasen hier im Board:

Über Länge und Gewicht, brauch man hier nicht diskutieren!

Es i.s.t. eindeutig :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das einige sich dieses Bild mal genau anschauen sollten_


----------



## fantazia (25. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



carp-kutte schrieb:


> http://img82.*ih.us/img82/8964/25092006beetzsee008ec9.jpg
> 
> Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen.


auch ein dickes petri von  mir an dich,und an alle anderen fänger#6endlich mal wieder fänge hier im thread 
und keine nervigen diskussionen.


----------



## zander55 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War am Wochenende am Vereinsgewässer Römersee.
Drei schöne Karpfen konnte ich verhaften, zwei Schuppis und ein Spiegeler.


----------



## bennie (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hey Dominik,
sauber wie immer 
dickes Petri Heil von mir


----------



## Pette (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

der junge hat es echt drauf! jedes mal holt er echte pracht exemplare aus dem wasser!

PETRI! echt klasse!


----------



## Karpfen Spezi (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Is jemand aus Hessen da mit dem man auf Karpfen angeln kann#h


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe ihn am Vereinsbaggersee gefangen Bei ca. 30 Grad Hitze am Mittag auf einen Scopex Boilie !

13 Pfund aber nicht gemessen!

Ich glaube man kann an meinem roten Kopf und den zersausten Haaren erkennen das es ein harter Kampf war *ausredezuende*

|rolleyes


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schöne Karpfen muss ich sagen ....

Ich habe am we mal wieder einen Graser überlisten können 
und einen schönen verloren

Petri an alle


----------



## M4STERM4X (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schöne fische! respect


----------



## JamesFish007 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri...... die scheinen ja wieder in Beißlaune zu sein..da wir ja Ferien haben.....:l...wil ich endlich auch noch mal einen Verhaften...


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Super grosses Petri Zu Euren Fischen, hier ein aktueller von mir|rolleyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hey fette Petri`s an alle Fänger...
schöne Fische!


----------



## Rutilus (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin !



			
				jamesfish007 schrieb:
			
		

> .... die scheinen ja wieder in Beißlaune zu sein..



So sieht's aus - der Herbst und somit das grosse Fressen hat nun scheinbar richtig begonnen. Bei uns werden im Moment aus allen Ecken gute Fänge gemeldet !

Hier noch mal einer von mir, letzte Woche am Kanal....
...und ich habe noch 2 Wochen Urlaub vor mir #v 

Gruß Rutilus


http://img171.*ih.us/img171/6921/17amischuppi24pfdbiss0830uhr001xr3.jpg


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

#cWer ist nach dem Drill erschöpfter du oder der Fisch


----------



## Rutilus (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin !


			
				jamesfish007 schrieb:
			
		

> #cWer ist nach dem Drill erschöpfter du oder der Fisch ?



In diesem Fall? ICH. Hatte in 2 Nächten 17 Fische gefangen und dieses Prachtexemplar war das letzte - dementsprechend sah' ich auch nicht mehr allzu frisch aus, was mich aber nicht weiter gestört hat 

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Herrrrlich


----------



## Pitiplatsch (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Petri...... die scheinen ja wieder in Beißlaune zu sein..da wir ja Ferien haben.....:l...wil ich endlich auch noch mal einen Verhaften...


 
Hi ich war letztes Wochende mit 3 Kollegen angeln.
Sie gingen lehr aus,und ich hab ein ca 50cm Karpfen auf Boilie gefangen.Aber richtig in Beißlaune waren die Karpfen ehr nicht!
Aber mal sehen, es ist ja noch nicht alle Tage Abend!#h


----------



## Eisregen (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

war am WE (Fr-So) auch wieder draußen. Waren zu fünft und haben zusammen 7 Karpfen und 4 Döbel gefangen. Alle auf selbstgedrehte Boilies und No Knot Montage. Der hier, dessen Fang ich mein Eigen nennen darf, war der schwerste mit 26 Pfund. Mein personal Best. Muss vllt noch dazusagen, dass ich mich intensiv mit der Karpfenfischerei erst seit ca. 1 Monat beschäftige!












Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## michel1209 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hi leute, 
ich konnte am we auch mal wieder punkten. es war allerdings nur n recht kleiner elbekarpfen....

beste grüße micha


----------



## Rutilus (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin.

@eisregen:


			
				eisregen schrieb:
			
		

> Der hier, dessen Fang ich mein Eigen nennen darf, war der schwerste mit 26 Pfund. Mein personal Best. Muss vllt noch dazusagen, dass ich mich intensiv mit der Karpfenfischerei erst seit ca. 1 Monat beschäftige!



GLÜCKWUNSCH ! Das ist doch mal echt ein guter Einstieg !! Schöner Fisch !

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Pitiplatsch (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi hab da noch was vergessen.Also als ich letzten angeln war mit meinen Kollegen,sind wir ja fast leer ausgegangen.
Aber der Hammer:
Da war ein Typ mitm Boot aufn See nicht weit von uns weg.Der sprang auf einmal hastig auf und fing wie verrückt an zu drillen.Dann kam ihn ein zweiter mitm Boot zur Hilfe und beide versuchten nun den Fisch zu keschern.
Aber der Zweite musste ständig hinter den Anderen hinterher rudern, weil dieser über den ganzen See gezogen würde und das nicht langsam.Als sie aus unserem Sichtfeld verschwunden waren kehrte wieder Ruhe ein.
Später erfuhren wir, das der Typ nen 24Kg Marmorkarpfen gefangen hatte.Das ist doch mal ein ordentlicher Brocken.
Leider hat der Typ den Fisch eins übern Schädel gezogen, weil er ihn zu Hause zeigen wollte, haben wir erfahren.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pitiplatsch schrieb:


> Leider hat der Typ den Fisch eins übern Schädel gezogen, weil er ihn zu Hause zeigen wollte, haben wir erfahren.
> 
> Gruß Lars


 

#q#q  Der Fotoapparat wurde doch schon erfunden, oder!?


----------



## Pitiplatsch (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> #q#q Der Fotoapparat wurde doch schon erfunden, oder!?


 
Ja die haben Fotos gemacht,aber ich kenn den nicht persönlich,aber vielleicht kann ich paar Fotos ranschaffen!


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mach schon....!!!


----------



## Pitiplatsch (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,also Fotos hab ich nicht bekommen,leider.
Aber dafür fahr ich dieses Wochenende wieder raus und werde alles geben.

Gruß#h


----------



## JamesFish007 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich war gesten mal Raus am See , leider nothing ich war aber auch nur von 4-8 Uhr da aber besser als ga nicht...eine Rute war mit Erdbeerboilies eine mit Futterkorb und Mais.. bis dann Jo


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War heute auch wieder am See für ein paar Stunden (Bin um 22.30 Uhr gekommen)

Resultat: ein Karpfen

10 Pfund aber nicht gemessen,ein wunderschönes Tier,er war sehr kurz für sein Gewicht und extrem Hochrückig.

Achja der schwimmt natürlich wieder #6 

Köder war wie immer ein Scopex Boilie von expert (|rolleyes )


----------



## sjensl (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hey zusammen ! ich Fische mittlerweile auch erst seit 2 monaten auf Karpfen und habe bis jetzt einen Gefangen hatte um die 21 Pfund hier ein kleine bildchen! Ps. Iwr wollten grad unsere zelte abbauen ging der gute Junge los wie die Feuer wehr! war echt ein geiles gefühl . was meint ihr zu diesem JUNGEN?   


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img145.*ih.us/img145/1919/joppk7.jpg[/URL]

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/1930/zumhochladenjj1.jpg


----------



## Pilkman (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

na als allerersten Karpfen gleich ´nen 20+, da kann man doch nicht meckern! #6 

Glückwunsch und weiter so!!! #h


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri zu dem schönen Spiegler, aber mal ehrlich,wie warm ists bei euch eig noch? bei uns ist das Wasser A**** kalt !?


----------



## M4STERM4X (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ist schon ein geiler fisch! glückwunsch!

aber entweder hast du den im warmen spanien gefangen oder du hast kein kälteempfinden^^

weiter so


mfg max


----------



## sjensl (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hey, danke für die glückwünsche, also den Karpfen habe ich ende August gefangen Wassertemperatur 28° ! war herrlich ! war der letzte heiße Tag bis jetzt ! Und nächste Woche gehts ab nach frankreich zum Karpfen Fischen! Hat jemand gute seiten zu Rod Pods?|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> War heute auch wieder am See für ein paar Stunden (Bin um 22.30 Uhr gekommen)
> 
> Resultat: ein Karpfen
> 
> ...


 
Perti mein lieber, aber BITTE besorge dir doch mal ne Matte zum Abhaken damit das arme tier wenn du ihn zurücksetzt nicht seine halbe schleimhaut im gras verloren hat...
Das sollte eigentlich die ERSTE anschaffung sein wenn man gezielt auf Karpfen fischt...

Grüße

mirco


----------



## M4STERM4X (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wo siehst du denn, dass seine schleimhaut beschädigt ist? meiner meinung nach, sind das unterwasserflanzen, die er da am hals hat


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hier is ein aktueller von meinen Pipel...........voll vom Carp Fieber infiziert, wie sein Alter:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> wo siehst du denn, dass seine schleimhaut beschädigt ist? meiner meinung nach, sind das unterwasserflanzen, die er da am hals hat


 

Selbst wenn es "unterwasserpflanzen" sind, wären die nicht auf dem bild wenn man eine abhakmatte RICHTIG einsetzt.
Dann wird nach dem SCHONENDEM abhaken nämlich der fisch mit wasser "gereinigt" um ihm verletzungen der schleimhaut zu ersparen (wie z.b. durch "unterwasserpflanzen" oder schlick aus´m gerwässer!)

und zu allem überfluß hat man dann auch noch wirklich schöne bilder als errinnerung von seinem fisch...

gruß 
mirco

PS: war ja auch nur eine anregung... bzw falls wirklich noch keine abhakmatte vorhanden ist eine DRINGENDE BITTE!!!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Perti mein lieber, aber BITTE besorge dir doch mal ne Matte zum Abhaken damit das arme tier wenn du ihn zurücksetzt nicht seine halbe schleimhaut im gras verloren hat...
> Das sollte eigentlich die ERSTE anschaffung sein wenn man gezielt auf Karpfen fischt...
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 

Keine Sorge der wurde auf ner Abhakmatte abgehakt #6 #6 #6 

Ja und das am Hals ist leider noch ein kleiner Halm einer Unterwasserpflanze,tut mir Leid sieht nich sehr schön aus,habs einfach nicht bemerkt,da der Karpfen nach 2 schnellen Bildern sofort wieder ins Wasser durfte !!!!!!


----------



## addicted (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Nen kleiner, gefangen in der Mittagspause, komm leider grad wegen Arbeit nicht lang ans Wasser.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Konnte letztes Wochenende vier schöne Carps überlisten. Zwei davon seht ihr hier.


----------



## JamesFish007 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetri


----------



## Hooker39 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

ich konnte am Wochenende auch einen schönen Spiegler auf die Schuppen legen :q 

Der Fisch hatte 92cm und 36 Pfund :q :q 

Das war bis jetzt mein größter!!

Der Biss kamm Hammerhart und völlig unerwartet um 00:30 Uhr.

Die erste Flucht konnte ich nicht abfangen und der Fisch stzte sich in einem ins Wasser ragenden Baum fest.

Nach bangen fünf Minuteten, ich glaubte den Fisch schon verloren, konnte ich den Fisch aus dem versteck manövrieren.

Es folgten noch ein paar wilde Fluchten im Freiwasser und nach weiteren 5-10 Minuten konnte ich meinen pers. Rekordkarpfen in den Händen halten.  

Hier zeigte sich auch mal wieder das gutes Material sich doch auszahlt #6 

Bis dahin 

Petri


----------



## Pette (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Echt klasse Fisch!

PETRI!!!


----------



## Hermann W. (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Hooker39 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte am Wochenende auch einen schönen Spiegler auf die Schuppen legen :q
> 
> ...


 
War ein echt spannender Drill und ich war dabei! 

Mein super stabiler Askari-Kescher hat es leider nicht überlebt! Aber das war es wert, ich wollte mir ohnehin einen neuen kaufen!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Manni1980 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Servus,

konnte gleich an meinem ersten Urlaubstag diesen Rhein-Bomber auf die Matte legen. Hoffe es geht die Woche so weiter!:q

Gruss

Manni


----------



## Pette (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

der ist schön fett^^!

weitter so!


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wie viel hatte der Manni?


----------



## Manni1980 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Jochen,

er hatte 34Pfund.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Luigi 01 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Manni!

Das ist ja wieder ein super Schuppi!#6 

Was ich an Deinen Bildern auch klasse finde ist das Du immer strahlst wie ein Honigkuchenpferd! 

Mach weiter so freue mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Fisch.:s

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Urlaub mit vielen Run´s.!#h


----------



## michel1209 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Manni1980:

ist echt ein klasse fisch, dickes kompliment und petri, sieht aus wie aus dem bilderbuch!!!

beste grüße micha


----------



## Husaberg_501 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

moin manni

hast da echt einen wunderschönen und makellosen karpfen gefangen! glückwunsch#6


----------



## Fabio (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wow Manni, ein echter Traumfisch Gratuliere dir vielmals


----------



## JamesFish007 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Luigi 01

Das gehört sich so..oder sollte er wegen diesem Fisch heulen?

Ich würde mich über so einen Held nicht beklagen...


----------



## Luigi 01 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> @ Luigi 01
> 
> Das gehört sich so..oder sollte er wegen diesem Fisch heulen?
> 
> Ich würde mich über so einen Held nicht beklagen...


 

Danke für den netten Hinweis!

Das sich das so gehört ist mir schon klar, ist ja auch absolut positiv gemeint das mit dem Honigkuchenpferd!

Und was das heulen und die Helden betrifft halt ich mich lieber diskret zurück!:g


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War ja auch nicht böse gemint von mir..eher so'n netter, spaßiger Hinweiß nebenbei..


----------



## Manni1980 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Servus,

neben 15 Barben und zwei kleineren Schuppies, in den letzten drei Tagen, hat sich heute wieder ein etwas grösserer Schuppi in meinem Kescher verirrt. |supergri

Gruss

Manni

PS: Kommt auch mal vor dasss ich ein wenig grimmig schaue, aber eher selten!


----------



## Hermann W. (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri Manni, sehr schöner Karpfen!

Da ich mich jetzt so langsam hier im Board auskenne, wollte ich meinen größten Karpfen aus diesem Jahr noch nachreichen. Ein schöner Wildkarpfen von 85 cm. Gewogen hab ich ihn leider nicht. 
Ich habe ihn bereits im Mai gefangen. Er biss Mittags auf Frolic, als ich mit meinen Kindern grillen war. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Luigi 01 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Er konnte doch denn Geschmack von Muschel nicht wiederstehen!


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|supergri Aller erste Sahne .....Da ist ein echt schöner Fisch 

Petri Von mir zu diesem schönen Spiegler


----------



## zander55 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

War von Freitag bis heute am Römer und konnte 5 schöne Karpfen auf Monster Crap Boilies von DB fangen. Das Kuriose war nur, das ich alle Fische in der ersten Nacht fangen konnte, danach war absolut keine Aktion mehr zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Kuhmo Hunter (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich kann nur meinen Hut vor dir ziehen ...aller 1 Klasse was du hier woche für woche vorstelllst......

du hast das richtige Hobby gewählt.....


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Tja du machst vieles Richtig wie mir scheint..HUT AB


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

das ist echt unglaublich!

echt !
du hast es wohl echt wirklich drauf!
Respekt respekt!

mir würde schon einer von diesen reichen....!


----------



## Hooker39 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Dominik,

respekt, schöne Serie!!

Weiterhin fette Beute

Petri

Hooker39


----------



## michel1209 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hai leute ,

dickes petri an die fänger....

ich wollte auch mal wieder zwei fänge zum besten geben. ich war mit meinem angelkumpel oli, den ich zuerst überzeugen musste, an die von mir gefütterte stelle an der elbe mitzukommen, fischen. eigentlich wollte er ja ganz woanders, an einem "tümpel" in der umgebung sein camp aufschlagen. hinterher war er dankbar mitgekommen zu sein. insgesamt haben wir 2 carps überlistet, wobei er einen beachtlichen brummer (er biss auf tiegernuss-hartmais-kombiköder) mit seiner neuen lethal weapon drillen konnte . ich hingegen habe einen kleinen gefangen (er biss auf hartmaiskette).... anbei die fotos...

beste grüße micha


----------



## Pette (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Dickes Petri!

schöne Fische!


----------



## zander55 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Vielen dank für die Petri`s und Glückwünsche.

Schöne Fische hab ihr da gefangen micha, Petri!


----------



## Hermann W. (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich konnte am Sonntag auch einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen fangen. Meinen persönlichen Rekordkarpfen biss um ca. 0:15 Uhr auf Muschelboilie. Er hatte 92 cm. Gewogen habe ich ihn leider nicht aber er war ganz schön schwer.  

An der gleichen Stelle hat letztes Wochenende mein Kumpel Hooker 39 auch einen 92´er Spiegler gefangen, ebenfalls auf Muschelboilie.

#h
Gruß Hermann


----------



## Luigi 01 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Hermann,

das ist ja ein wirklich super schicker Spiegler!
Glückwunsch!
Zur Zeit läuft Muschel richtig gut, konnte im Herbst auch schon einige Karpfen zum Foto bitten!


----------



## Pette (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wahrscheinlich wollen die alle mal berüuhmt werden und ins blitzlichtgewitter, deswegen beißen die im mom so gut!


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das könnte der Grund sein, warum so gut gefangen wird. Von Karpfen zu Karpfen wird die Erfahrung mit dem tollen Blitz überliefert...


----------



## Pette (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

jap genau!
wer weiß wie die sich verständigen, was wir blos noch nicht wissen^^!


----------



## Sugar (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

bin erst dieses Jahr zum Karpfenangeln gestoßen und kann noch nicht
die ganz dicken vorweisen aber hauptsache überhaupt ein Fisch

die hier bissen heute morgen auf einen Fischigen Schneemann


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus sugar, weiter so, dann klapps auch mit den grösseren :m


----------



## Hermann W. (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Meine ersten Karpfen war noch kleiner! Trotzdem habe ich mich jedesmal riesig gefreut!

Petri zu dem dem schönen Schuppi!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Sugar (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wie gesagt hauptsache ein (Ziel)Fisch dann hat man schon eine menge richtig gemacht

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Pette (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri!

Muss mal sagen das der Spiegelkarpfen den du da gefangen hast ja wohl für seine größe, ganz schön fett gefressen ist, oder täuscht das?
^^


----------



## Sugar (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

ja ziemlich Klein und Rund wie ein Ei,
komisch war nur das die ganze Abhakmatte voll Laich war
vielleicht lag es am Warmen September.

Grüße Enrico


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin,
ich konnte Heute Morgen einen schönen Schuppi von 24 Pfund verhaften. Gebissen hat er auf einen aus Diabolo Chickenmeal Pop Up und Top Secret Tintenfisch bestehenden Schneemann.


MfG Karpfendrillchamp


----------



## Pette (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schöner schuppi!

wolltest auf dem ersten bild noch sein gesicht verbergen?^^


----------



## JamesFish007 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Nein..
1. Vor dem Gefährlichen Blitz schützen
2. Eine Runde vertecken spielen...


            .....dann freuen die sich so unheimlich und lachen ganz laut!


----------



## Pette (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

na ich ednke wir waren uns einig das die karpfen extra wegen dme blitz anbeißen!


----------



## JamesFish007 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja dann waren wir.


----------



## Pette (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hehe!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Diese Carps konnten meinen Ködern nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

wirklich sehr schöne Fische Mr. Boilie!#6 

Weiter so!

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Hermann W. (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri! 
Sehr schöne Fische!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Sugar (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

der Biß gestern in voller Mittagssonne.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schöner Schuppi


----------



## JamesFish007 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri.


----------



## Kuschi777 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Komme gerade vom Fischen.
Ergebniss:

1 Karpfen 16 Pfd.
Gebissen hat er auf Sopex Nuss Boilie von Top Secret.


----------



## bennie (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri Heil


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri !


War gestern auch wieder los,leider wurden diesmal meine geliebten Scopex Boilies von den Rüsslern verschmäht !

Hab mir heute mal etwas anderes gekauft: Blaue Leber Muschel !

Mal schauen wie die Murmeln sind ...


----------



## kaisw88 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin,

War vorgestern in niederzimmern gefangen habe ich Karpfen (73cm, 17pf.)


----------



## Karpfenkiller (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hey kaisw88,

liegt da in deinem Kescher noch ein anderer Karpfen?!?


----------



## Sugar (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ohne Abhakmatte. #d

Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang


----------



## addicted (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Hey kaisw88,
> 
> liegt da in deinem Kescher noch ein anderer Karpfen?!?



Jup, dacht ich mir auch... #d


----------



## kaisw88 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

Ja da liegt noch ein anderer Karpfen! Er biss Kurz Nach dem Spiegler aber die durften beide wieder schwimmen gehen#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja da liegt noch ein anderer Karpfen! Er biss Kurz Nach dem Spiegler aber die durften beide wieder schwimmen gehen#6


 

JUNGE JUNGE JUNGE!!!!
ihr sollt euch mal Abhakmatten besorgen!!!!
wenn ihr schon auf Karpfen angelt und C&R praktizieren wollt, dann macht das verdammte SCH**** nochmal vernünftig...
UND DAZU GEHÖRT ALS ALLERERSTES EINE ABHAKMATTE!!!!!
sorry das ich gerade so "streng" werde aber bei sowas könnte ich :v ...

Dann schlag die fische lieber ab bevor du sie nachdem du sie "durchs unterholz schleifst" und mit fehlender schleimhaut zurücksetzt.
Dann verpilzen sie wenigstens nicht und gehen dann dementsprechend auch nicht jämmerlich daran zugrunde...

Mirco


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Leider war bei mir nur dieser 12 Pfünder ....






Und der 10 Pfünder drin ...





Egal es ging was und es hat Spass gemacht 

So dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen nicht mehr raus zu gehen. Dieses Jahr ist für mich gelaufen ... Muss noch ein paar andere wichtige Dinge machen ... Und die Karpfen wiegen nächstes Jahr schon wieder 1 KG mehr


----------



## fantazia (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

petri schöner fisch#6

aber irgendwie verstehe ich das nich#c
wieso setzt du den kleinen karpfen nich erst zurück und machst dann ein foto vom anderen;+der liegt da doch recht abmontiert(sieht auf jeden fall so aus) und hätte innerhalb 5 sekunden wieder schwimmen können.
soll kein gemecker sein|supergriwunderte mich nur bissle.


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Lasst in doch es is doch net so schlimm wenn ein Karpfen mal 5min aufm trocknen liegt.
Ich will gar net wissen wie lange Karpfen in Zuchten beim Abfischen von seehn manchmal im trockenen liegen oder im Schlamm wenn kein wasser mehr drin ist.
Karpfen sind net so sensibel wenn es Zander wären währe es schlimm weil die sehr empfindlich sind. Und auserdem ist der kescher ja nicht trocken da er ja erst im wasser war um den Fisch zu landen.


----------



## fantazia (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Lasst in doch es is doch net so schlimm wenn ein Karpfen mal 5min aufm trocknen liegt.
> Ich will gar net wissen wie lange Karpfen in Zuchten beim Abfischen von seehn manchmal im trockenen liegen oder im Schlamm wenn kein wasser mehr drin ist.
> Karpfen sind net so sensibel wenn es Zander wären währe es schlimm weil die sehr empfindlich sind. Und auserdem ist der kescher ja nicht trocken da er ja erst im wasser war um den Fisch zu landen.


verstehe trotzdem nich wieso der karpfen dort erst liegen  muss.er meinte ja es wurden beide zurückgesetzt.also gibt es keinen grund den karpfen dort erst liegen zu lassenden karpfen schnell ins wasser zu setzen dauert doch keine 10 sekunden.danach hätte man noch genug zeit nen pic vom besseren zu schiessen.naja genug gemeckert|supergriwill ja niemanden seine fänge schlechtreden.aber wenn c&r dann bitte auch schonend.


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das ist aber das gleiche wie mit einem Setzkescher es gibt auch C&R leute die karpfen 2std. im Setzkescher haben weil sie die digicam vergessen haben und ihn  2stunden ein anderer Fischer mit einer kommt.
Das finde ich viel schlimmer als wenn ein Karpfen mal 5min da liegt.


----------



## M4STERM4X (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hmmm.. ich find das schon ziemlich hardcore, wie der fisch behandelt wird!

wir angler tun dem fischen ja so schon so genügend leid zu, wenn wir sie bei bei den drills durch das ganze gewässer scheuchen und die dabei einen haken (im besten fall) in der lippe haben! da sollte man dann schon versuchen die fische wenigstens am ufer schonend zu behandeln


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Lasst in doch es is doch net so schlimm wenn ein Karpfen mal 5min aufm trocknen liegt.
> Ich will gar net wissen wie lange Karpfen in Zuchten beim Abfischen von seehn manchmal im trockenen liegen oder im Schlamm wenn kein wasser mehr drin ist.
> Karpfen sind net so sensibel wenn es Zander wären währe es schlimm weil die sehr empfindlich sind. Und auserdem ist der kescher ja nicht trocken da er ja erst im wasser war um den Fisch zu landen.


 
Man merkt das Du noch nicht viel Ahnung hast vom WAIDGERECHTEN behandeln des Fanges.
Dabei solltest DU der ( ja wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich) gerade erst seine Fischereiprüfung gemacht hat wissen wie man einen Fisch WAIDGERECHT versorgt...
Aber was solls, hoffe nur das Du dann (am besten) niemals einen Karpfen fängst und diesen dann zurücksetzt...
Wie auch schon in einigen der Vorposts:
WENN C&R DANN BITTE RICHTIG!!!
und es ist sch***egal was für ein Fisch es ist, wenn er nicht vernünftig behandelt wird (und dazu gehört als ALLERERSTES eine Abhakmatte) dann nimmt der Fisch schaden, verpilzt, geht jämmerlich zugrunde...

Wie ich schon mehrmals hier gepostet habe, wenn jemand wirklich mit dem Karpfenfischen anfängt, sollte er sich als allererstes eine Abhakmatte besorgen, am besten noch VOR den ersten Rigs, Ködern und sonstigem Material!!!!

lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen

Mirco


----------



## bennie (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hey... die 5-10min ..... kann der Fisch doch ab... ist ja nur eine Lebende Kreatur......


----------



## kaisw88 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi leute,

Ey, das mit dem karpfen im kescher, das war so wir waren 4 leute und einer von den hatt photografiert und sagte zu den der an dem karpfen den haken entvernte geh ma für 1 sekunde einen halben meter zurück! 

Also was merke dir erst fargen dann RUM :v

Ich bin auserdem schüler und habe nich die geldschei...... das ich mir alles auf einmal kaufen kann ich muss auch erst ma schritt für schritt besorgen!


----------



## JamesFish007 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bin ich auch bei Askari gibt es auch günstige Abhakmatten, meine hat 20 Euro gekostet ist von Kogha und finde die Spitze.. ist glaubisch 1,40*70*15 oder so


----------



## Erdwurm (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hab die kogha deluxe fuer 24 euro! is perkekt!


----------



## Luigi 01 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Lasst in doch es is doch net so schlimm wenn ein Karpfen mal 5min aufm trocknen liegt.


 


Moin ,
wenn das Deine wirkliche Meinung ist (Einstellung) zum Thema Karpfenfischen und C&R
dann schlag Deine Carps nach dem Drill lieber vorm Kopf…………………..#t 

……………glaube hast das Thema C&R völlig verfehlt!!!

Denkt mal drüber nach, wir Angler haben ja oft die Gelegenheit am Wasser…………|kopfkrat .|wavey:


----------



## addicted (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> Also was merke dir erst fargen dann RUM :v
> 
> Ich bin auserdem schüler und habe nich die geldschei...... das ich mir alles auf einmal kaufen kann ich muss auch erst ma schritt für schritt besorgen!



Eine Abhakmatte (alternativ Schlauchboot, Luftmatraze) und nen Eimer Wasser  sollten auch für einen Schüler kein Problem zu besorgen, bzw. erwerben zu sein.

:v                                            |bla:                             :m


----------



## kaisw88 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

So jetzt ist es so weit! Ich habe mir eben eine Abhakmatte Bestellt#6  Mir tut das ja auch leid aber das ist für mich jetzt vergessen. Ich hoffe für euch auch#c


----------



## JamesFish007 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Erdwurm die meine ich, habe ich auch kleiner preis und trotzdem super, recht groß..


----------



## addicted (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> So jetzt ist es so weit! Ich habe mir eben eine Abhakmatte Bestellt#6  Mir tut das ja auch leid aber das ist für mich jetzt vergessen. Ich hoffe für euch auch#c



Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

nachfolgend auch von mir Bilder von ein paar aktuellen Fängen - für mich wirklich ein "goldener Herbst". #6


----------



## STICHLING (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ne ne Markus wenn dann richtig wa #6 


der dicke auf dem ersten Bild was hatte der an Gewicht "nicht du :q "


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



STICHLING schrieb:


> ... der dicke auf dem ersten Bild was hatte der an Gewicht "nicht du :q "



Moin Sven, Du hast ´ne PN... :m


----------



## PROLOGIC (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi

@Pilkman:
Sauber, sauber sag ich da bloß#6 !
Echt geile Fische! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!|wavey: 

Das mit der PN is ne gute Idee, nicht dass der selbsternannte Gewichtssheriff:g  wieder nen Kollaps kriegt...|rolleyes 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Hermann W. (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ pilkman:

Das sind ja ausgesprochen schöne Fische! Petri!!!

Aber das Gewicht von dem ersten würde mich auch mal interessieren?!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Rutilus (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch Pilkman !

Da hast Du die beste Jahreszeit ja gut ausgenutzt !
Geile Fische #6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Sveni90 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch Pilkman #6

Ich darf net mehr angeln weil irgendjemand eine Karpfensperre bis April oder März ausgesprochen hat :r :v


----------



## Luigi 01 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Sveni90 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Pilkman #6
> 
> Ich darf net mehr angeln weil irgendjemand eine Karpfensperre bis April oder März ausgesprochen hat :r :v


 

Wer hat sich denn so ein Sch..... einfallen lassen??

Haste auch eine Begründung bekommen für was das gut sein soll?

;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Luigi 01 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



STICHLING schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> der dicke auf dem ersten Bild was hatte der an Gewicht "nicht du :q "


 
|muahah: :q |muahah: :q  
|schild-gdas sind aber auch ein paar klasse Spiegler.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hassu fein gemacht Altaaa Hanta 

Ham wir ja auch schon am Tele durchgehechelt, Freidach toppen wir dat und gut.:m 

PS: Family hat mich in meinem neuen Thermo ausgelacht, realtree hardwood is halt nicht was für jeden...


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche - nach einer mehr als mageren Saison waren die letzten Wochenenden für mich sowas wie ein Befreiungsschlag mit etlichen schönen "Granaten". :k 

@ CC2001

Bring mit dat Teil. Soll ja recht kalt werden... |scardie: :m


----------



## M4STERM4X (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

du kleiner übertreiber|supergri|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachfolgend auch von mir Bilder von ein paar aktuellen Fängen - für mich wirklich ein "goldener Herbst". #6



Hallo Namensvetter,

hmm...ich weiss nich was ich sagen soll zu deinen Karpfen....

....

ist das bei euch üblich das man den frischen Besatz gezielt beangelt??|kopfkrat :q:q:q:q:q:q

Sind die in Veit-Manier ins Bild gestämmt oder sind die wirklich so groß wie die aussehen? Im nächsten Jahr im Sommerurlaub werd ich angreifen...ich weiss....bei uns gibts auch so Brummer 

Auf jeden Fall sieht man bei allen Bildern ordentlich Winterspeck...und die Fische haben auch ein bisschen:m 

schöne Fische#6


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Öh Raabi, Du Nase! :m

Du weisst doch, man kann anhand der Größe der Finger recht gut auf die Größe des Fisches schließen...  ... es sind wirklich ziemlich nette Brummis, genaue Gewichtsangaben klemmen wir uns aber mal trotzdem... 

Aber dat mit dem Winterspeck nehm ich Dir übel... #t :q :q :q


----------



## Raabiat (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Du weisst doch, man kann anhand der Größe der Finger recht gut auf die Größe des Fisches schließen...  ...


naja, das ist aber relativ zu betrachten...soll ja auch Menschen mit fetten Fingern geben :q:q



Pilkman schrieb:


> es sind wirklich ziemlich nette Brummis, genaue Gewichtsangaben klemmen wir uns aber mal trotzdem...


Gewicht spieltz absolut keine Freude....das wiederhole ich tagtäglich meiner Freundin gegenüber wenn ich von der Waage komme.....der Spass ist nämlich entscheidend 



Pilkman schrieb:


> Aber dat mit dem Winterspeck nehm ich Dir übel...


wieso?#t waren doch dicke Karpfen, oder?:q:q


----------



## Pette (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Dabei solltest DU der ( ja wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich) gerade erst seine Fischereiprüfung gemacht hat wissen wie man einen Fisch WAIDGERECHT versorgt...



soll ich dir mal was sagen?

für mich bist du einfach nur ein spinner der sich aufspielt. wenn du den fisch SOOO liebst und den auch JA SOOO gut und waidgerecht behandeln willst, dann geh doch garnicht erst angeln. der haken tut ihm viel mehr weh!
mach dich nicht lächerlich und überleg mal mit deinem spatzenhirn bevor du hier auf andere leute losgehst!

wie bennie schon sagt! 5-10mins hält der schon mal aus. ist zwar nicht toll, aber er hält es aus. der haken im maul ist viel schlimmer....! was meinste wie die leute früher geangelt haben?wennn dann mal ein tag 20 leute an einem see geangelt haben, angenommen jeder fängt 10 Karpfen und setzt sie ohen abhakmatte wieder rein. müssten ja nächsten tag nurnoch leichen überall schwimmen. so wird es BESTIMMT gewesen sein.

also weine nicht.

wobei ich bezweifle das diese ganze foto aktion überhaupt mehr als 3min gedauert hat.
also reg dich wieder ab, trink nen glas milch, geh zu mutti und dann um 18:00 Uhr in die Heia! da wo du hingehörst. da kannste niemanden sinnlos vollmachen!

basta.

und brauchst garnicht ein gegen Post auf meinen hier starten.
ich lach dich eh nur aus.

so

Have a nice Day!

Keep rollin!


@Mods: Sorry für die "straffe" ausdrucksweise, aber ich glaub das brauch de rmal. man kann ihn  wohl nur mit seinem eingenen umganston mal in die schranken weisen.
an alle anderen nen dickes Sorry für den Post!

aber er kann ihn ruhig so haben....!

PS: hier noch ein auszug aus seinem profil:

*Bevorzugte Angelmethode(n)*:
		Spinnfischen 	  	 		*
Zielfisch(e)*:
		Hecht,Aal neuerdings Waller

und hier einen auf dicken machen? im karpfenforum! na dann musste ja schon viel gelächter über deine person aus der schule gewohnt sein^^!


----------



## Raabiat (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

|kopfkrat#d:q

ihr Karpfenangler habt doch ein Rad ab:q:q
ich dachte ja schon die Raubfischer ham ne Macke aber hier gehts ja ab.....|kopfkrat

PS: das mit der Pauschalisierung und dem Rad ab war natürlich um mein Unverständnis für die Wortwahl vieler in diesem Thread auszudrücken. Es muss isch nicht jeder den Schuh anziehen|wavey:

EDIT: er hat sein Posting geändert und ist zu meinem Entsetzen ein Spinnfischer|kopfkrat scheinbar haben doch alle Angler ein Rad ab:q


----------



## Pette (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

JETZT HÖR MIR MAL ZU!!!

SOLL ICH DIR MAL WAS SAGEN?

WILLSTE ES WIRKLICH WISSEN?

Mir gefällt dein Avatar!!! :m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Pette: Bist du dir sicher, dass du Bennies Posting verstanden hast?  
Sorry, aber lösch dein Post besser. :v


----------



## addicted (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ Pette: Bist du dir sicher, dass du Bennies Posting verstanden hast?
> Sorry, aber lösch dein Post besser. :v




:m :q


----------



## Pilkman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> naja, das ist aber relativ zu betrachten...soll ja auch Menschen mit fetten Fingern geben :q ...



Yo. Und Boardies mit Landehandschuhen und Riesenbarschen....  :m

@ Pette

#d #d #d - hör mal lieber auf Punkakarpfen und lösch Dein Posting - mal abgesehen davon, dass Du dich wohl etwas im Ton vergreifst, hast Du irgendwie nicht verstanden worum es geht... |rolleyes


----------



## Ronen (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gratulation zu diesen Wahnsinns Karpfen Markus.

Echt Grandios!


----------



## bennie (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ Pette: Bist du dir sicher, dass du Bennies Posting verstanden hast?
> Sorry, aber lösch dein Post besser. :v



Genau DAS dachte ich mir auch gerade.....  #c

mehr Kommentar verkneif ich mir an dieser Stelle lieber 



und @ Pilkman:  das bedarf ja wohl keiner Worte mehr 

Du weißt, was ich denke...


----------



## Pette (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja gut hab das nicht richtig durchgelesen!

aber dne post lösch ich nicht!

weil der einfahc nur ein spinenr ist! hat er nicht anders verdient...!


----------



## JamesFish007 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Piano Leute, wir sind nicht im Kindergarten...


----------



## fantazia (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> ja gut hab das nicht richtig durchgelesen!
> 
> aber dne post lösch ich nicht!
> 
> weil der einfahc nur ein spinenr ist! hat er nicht anders verdient...!


hi,
wieso?er hat doch nur seine meinung dazu gesagt...
is doch nich verboten oder;+


----------



## kaisw88 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Leutz,

@Pilkman: Goldiger herbst past!!! Schöne fische#6


@Pette und so: Fakt ist der fisch wirds überleben und punkto.

Den den haken und so hatt pette aber völlisch recht.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist der fisch wirds überleben und punkto...


 

Woher willste das wissen haste ihn gestern wieder getroffen und ihn gefragt?


----------



## fantazia (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> @Pilkman: Goldiger herbst past!!! Schöne fische#6
> 
> ...


also nach eurer logic kann man vom karpfen ruhig die schleimhaut zerstören  weil sie ja auch nen haken im maul haben(hatten);+


----------



## kaisw88 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

Ey, mit ein paar von euch kann man nicht schreiben!!! Es ist nu ma passiert das der karpfen max. 2min. draußen war. Auserdem waren meine hände nass und da wiedersprecht ihr euch auch weil dann dürfte man den gar nicht anfassen!


----------



## fantazia (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ey, mit ein paar von euch kann man nicht schreiben!!! Es ist nu ma passiert das der karpfen max. 2min. draußen war. Auserdem waren meine hände nass und da wiedersprecht ihr euch auch weil dann dürfte man den gar nicht anfassen!


geht ja nich um die hände(auch wenn diese auch nass sein sollten).
sondern darum das er auf dem boden lag.das was hier geschrieben wurde war sicher auch von niemanden böse gemeint.aber egal...anderes thema.
wurde jetz ja schon genug dazu gesagt.also zurück zu den karpfenfängen|supergri


----------



## Pette (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

macht euch nicht lächerlich jungens!

er wird ihn doch nicht durch den dreck gezogen haben...!

wenn er im kescher liegt(und an der stelle wo der kescher lag sieht man das da GRAS ist) da wird er sich nicht alles abschuppern.

man legt ihn im kescher auf den boden(WEICHES GRAS falls ihr alle blind seit) und hakt ihn ab und macht nen foto und setzt ihn wieder rein! das sind vielleicht ca 2min!

und das der andere fisch gleichzeitig beist ist halt pech. was kann er dafür!

was macht ihr wenn ihr alleine angeln seit? und es beißen beide gleichzeitig? ihr habt natürlich 50 abhakmatten mit, und dazu passend 100 arme und hände an eurem körper die das alles handeln können, richtig? SICHER!

wenn halt 2 fische beißen kann man nur einen gleichzeitig abhaken. der andere muss halt wohl oder übel kurz warten! macht da nicht son großes ding draus!
DENN DAS IST KINDERGARTEN BENEHMEN.
das es nicht toll ist steht garnicht außer frage, aber was will man machen.

überlegt nochmal gründlich, falls ihr dazu in der lage seit....!

also kinders regt euch wieder ab, holt euch ne warme milch mit honig und geht mit barbi spielen! ist vielleicht besser....!

mfg


----------



## Raabiat (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> macht euch nicht lächerlich jungens!
> 
> (..)
> 
> ...



Lies mal das grün markierte und danach das fett markierte Schwarze. Was fällt dir auf Pette?

Da muss ich jetzt nochmal ganz tief in mich gehen und überlegen wie das damals war, im Kindergarten. Junge, vergreif dich nich so oft im Ton. Das Kindergartenbenehmen wird von dir grad sehr gut vorgemacht. Bleib ruhig, halt den Ball flach und vor allem überleg dir, wie du mit den Menschen hier redest!!!

Hier sind viele Leute die für ihr Leben gern angeln gehen und es nicht gern sehen, wenn ein Fisch so behandelt wird! Es ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH, einen Fisch auf den Boden zu legen. Ob da Gras ist oder nicht: es ist falsch!

Auch wenn es "nur" 2 Minuten sind, das sind 2 Minuten zu viel! Zur Not muss man eben auf ein Foto verzichten wenn gereade zwei beißen. Und wenn er es dann noch immer nich gehandelt kriegt, dann soll er eben nur mit einer Rute fischen gehen. 

Nochmal deutlich: FISCHE GEHÖREN NICHT AUF DEN BODEN!

Und jetzt zügel dich bitte ein wenig im Ton lieber Pette. Freundschaften schliesst man so nicht!


----------



## JamesFish007 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das Kindergarten-Benehmen war auf die Aufhetze im Trööt gemeint in der du Pette ein wichtige Rolle spielst...wenn man einen Fisch auf den Boden legt, der releast werden soll, dann ist das schon dämlich....also nicht, dass du denkst, dass ich mit Kindergatren-Benehmen, meinte wenn man einen Fisch auf den Boden legt


----------



## Pette (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

oh man ich kann nur noch lachen!

lesen kann Meister Yoda ja nicht wie es aussieht!

" das es nicht toll ist steht garnicht außer frage, aber was will man machen."

mehr sag ich nicht!

also heult weiter rum kinders, viel spaß dabei!


----------



## Raabiat (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> oh man ich kann nur noch lachen!
> 
> lesen kann Meister Yoda ja nicht wie es aussieht!
> 
> ...



Du lernst es nicht oder?
Lies mal das fett gedruckte nochmal und dann denk mal über den folgenden Satz nach: Nicht angeln gehen wenn man mit den Situationen überfordert ist, die dort auftreten können!

Ein erster Schritt wäre es, nur mit einer Rute zu fischen.

In der fotografierten Situation die hier Stein des Anstoßes war, wäre die erste Option gewesen, überhaupt nicht erst ein Foto zu machen sondern schnellstens etwas an der Situation zu ändern. Das ist auch der Punkt der hier alle gestört hat!

Und jetzt noch was unter uns: wenn du des Lesens mächtig wärst, dann würdest du deinen Ton etwas zügeln!


----------



## Hermann W. (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> ... mehr sag ich nicht!


 
na da bin ich mal gespannt...!

#d

Gruß Hermann


----------



## M4STERM4X (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hat mal wieder jemand nen fisch gefangen?:q:q:q


das thema gleist ja "abundzu" wegen solchen sachen wie gewichtsanzweifelung und c&r-fragen vom thema ab^^


----------



## USA (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

#d ne ne ne....


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Pette
Ich würde dich bitten mal wieder etwas runter zu fahren und einen Gang raus zu nehmen.
Hier sind jetzt schon einige persönliche Beleidigungen  gefallen die eine Verwarnung welche ich ungern ausspreche verdienen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Pette (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

oh man!

comedy show heute?

echt witzig wie sich einige hier reinsteigern!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> oh man!
> 
> comedy show heute?
> 
> ...


 


"Einfach mal die Fresse halten "  [Dieter Nuhr]   :g


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Pette

Hiermit sprechen wir dir eine Verwarnung aus.
Grund: Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln  ( Beleidigung von Boardmitgliedern )
Zitat: " für mich bist du einfach nur ein Spinner der sich aufspielt "
Dein ständiges Nachtreten trägt auch nicht gerade zum Boardfrieden bei.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## JamesFish007 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Endlich einer der was unternimmt...thx Knurri


----------



## Ronen (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

*karpfenfänge 2006 !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Ronen schrieb:


> *karpfenfänge 2006 !!!!!!!!!!! *


Jooo, nu wart bis morgen!   |supergri


Zu der obigen Diskussion:
Die ganze Aufregung ist doch eigentlich nur entstanden, weil das Foto grottenschlecht ist... oder der gezeigte Fisch zu klein. EDIT (um jeglichen Zweifel an der inhaltlichen Intention auszuräumen):    
Sähe das Bild aus wie folgt, wäre der andere Karpfen gar nicht mehr zu sehen gewesen und es hätte nie zu einer solchen Diskussion geführt... :q


----------



## kaisw88 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

Erst ma soll das heisen einige von uns gehen nicht für leben gern angeln? (lachhaft)

Und du mit deinen foto der fisch ist ja toll aber DU naja. Ich finde das nicht schön wer schreibt Grottenschlechtes bild echt du hast keine ahnung wer weis wie lange du schon angelst?! Du bist bestimmt schon 50-60 |supergri Aber dann über anfänger (sag ich mal) aufregen. Das ist nicht schön wärest du neben mir ich würde mich VERGESSEN!!!! Und Pette weis vieleicht wies ist wenn man ma einen fehler macht! (er setzt sich ein für andere ein und so muss es sein) ich meine IHR habt bestimmt NOCH NIE EINEN fehler gemacht! Ihr seit ja schon immer fehler frei gewessen das ist lachhaft echt!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Immer ruhig bleiben - und vor allem nicht die Smilies übersehen, wenn man die Ironie schon nicht erkennt!  

Ganz abgesehen davon hab ich mich über nichts und niemanden aufgeregt. Nu steigert euch mal nicht weiter rein, sondern geht lieber fischen!
Mannoman, die Winterdepressionen fangen dies Jahr aber früh an?!? |kopfkrat  Das kann ja noch heiter werden...:m


----------



## Ronen (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Jooo, nu wart bis morgen!



gern.... und dann bitte wieder schöne Fangbilder!!!


----------



## JamesFish007 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Also Kaisw88 ich würd mal die Leute hier in Ruhe lassen und vorher Überlegen was man Postet.....


----------



## dropback (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Sehr geile Fische Markus:m 
Zu dem anderen Kindergeburtstag der hier läuft sag ich mal nix, außer dass ich mich immer weniger wundere warum ich keine Lust mehr habe auf irgendwelchen Angelseiten zu lesen, ist nämlich überall das gleiche|rolleyes #d


----------



## Pilkman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



dropback schrieb:


> Sehr geile Fische Markus ...



Dankeschön, Tobi! #h



dropback schrieb:


> ... außer dass ich mich immer weniger wundere warum ich keine Lust mehr habe auf irgendwelchen Angelseiten zu lesen, ist nämlich überall das gleiche|rolleyes #d



Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Eigentlich schade, weil die wirklich interessanten Diskussionen und Themen dadurch von den vernünftigen Leuten überlesen werden oder diese generell nichts mehr schreiben.

Also nochmal, Ronen hat´s bereits bereits probiert... *Postet Bilder Eurer aktuellen KARPFENFÄNGE!!! Danke!*


----------



## Raabiat (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> (..) *Postet Bilder Eurer aktuellen KARPFENFÄNGE!!! Danke!*


Ich angel aber nur auf Karpfen....darf ich jetzt hier nix mehr schreiben|kopfkrat 
Zählen auch Hechte, die Karpfen gefressen haben?:q

Spässle...zeigt mir Karpfenfotos...ich steh auf diese Fische#h


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

damit wieder a bissi ruhe einkehrt...da letzte längere trip!

Was würdet ihr denn für Taktiken auf einem 5-6ha Baggersee(1-20m) anfang november vorschlagen?
So von wegen Futter, tiefen,...???


----------



## Pilkman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hey, is das doch so schön warm bei Euch?!  |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Pike79 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hier mal ein paar Herbstimpressionen meinerseits! #6


----------



## Pette (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

schön das sich die kindergartentruppe wieder abgeregt hat und mal wieder sinnvolle Beiträge gepostet werden.

wurde aber auch mal zeit!


----------



## Pike79 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## bennie (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Petri, Pike79 schöne Fische.






Pette schrieb:


> schön das sich die kindergartentruppe wieder abgeregt hat und mal wieder sinnvolle Beiträge gepostet werden.
> 
> wurde aber auch mal zeit!



da will jemand nen Nachschlag...

ich schreib lieber nicht mehr dazu... sonst müsste ich dich beleidigen und das ist gegen die Boardregeln.


----------



## STICHLING (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

auch nicht schlecht Pike79 #6 #6   schicke Karpfen #6


----------



## Sugar (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo,

Petri

"Benni" Glückwunsch zum Tausendsten solltest einen ausgeben

Grüße


----------



## esox_105 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> schön das sich die kindergartentruppe wieder abgeregt hat und mal wieder sinnvolle Beiträge gepostet werden.
> 
> wurde aber auch mal zeit!


 

... wo sind denn Deine sinnvollen Beiträge |kopfkrat ?


----------



## maschinenstürmer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Pilkman:
> Sauber, sauber sag ich da bloß#6 !
> ...


 
@Pilkman-Glückwunsch schöne Tiere

@Prologic-ich hoffe du meinst mich, dann hab ich ja hier ein bißchen was erreicht

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das auf den letzten Seiten dieses Threads kaum noch geschwindelt wurde_


----------



## punkarpfen (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Maschinenstürmer, endlich mal wieder ein Beitrag von dir! dachte schon die Gewichtsmogler hätten dich vergrault.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin Maschinenstürmer, endlich mal wieder ein Beitrag von dir! dachte schon die Gewichtsmogler hätten dich vergrault.


 
Hallo grüß dich,

nee nee, vergrault hat mich keiner, war viel angeln, aber immer "als Gast" hier   (Handys mit Internetzugang sind gut)

Hab mir dann das mal mit etwas Abstand angeschaut und festgestellt, dass meine Kritik manchmal heftig war, aber teilweise was genützt hat #h 

Keine Sorge, ich bleib euch erhalten und werd jederzeit das Unrecht,Gelüge und Gezetere kritisieren.

Was allerdings grad mit Pette lief.....naja

Achso, der laaaange Winter kommt bald......da können sich einige hier wieder warm anziehen  :r :r :r :r 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so .......das viele sehr nett sind_


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Achso, der laaaange Winter kommt bald......da können sich einige hier wieder warm anziehen  :r :r :r :r




Olala...|supergri


----------



## michel1209 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ pilkman, fischerspezi1986 und pike79:

digges petri narürlich auch von mir, da habt Ihr ja n paar dicke dinger herausgeholt

beste grüße micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pette schrieb:


> oh man ich kann nur noch lachen!
> 
> lesen kann Meister Yoda ja nicht wie es aussieht!
> 
> ...


 
|uhoh:


----------



## maschinenstürmer (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Boot angler schrieb:


> |uhoh:


 
    #v |jump:


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

;+ |kopfkrat #d  Text?


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Und geht noch was auf Karpfen??? oder sind die minusgrade zu kalt


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Gerade die ersten Tage mit kalten Temperaturen sind erfolgsversprechend auf die Dicken. Bis in den Dezember ist erfolgreiches Angeln möglich. Erst wenn der Teich zufriert geht das blanken los.


----------



## Matticarp (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo freaks,

bisher war mein jahr trotz weniger ansitze sehr erfolgreich.
2 ansitze, einmal 20, einmal 25 karpfen, man war das geil! |rolleyes 
auch schöne fische um die 12 kg.

hoch motiviert freute ich mich auf die beste zeit der saison um einen richtig dicken zu knacken.

letztes we war es dann soweit, wetter und wassertemperatur waren optimal ... während der fütterzeit  

am zweiten tag der ein krasser temperatursturz, trotz vielen probieren (2.futterplatz in anderer tiefe, vorfach kürzen usw.) ging ausser einem nichts.

oh oh, langsam wirds eng für mich, der winter kommt, werd mir aber trotzdem nochmal schon denn a..... abfreien.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

........hab mir gerad mal so die letzten Seiten durchgelesen:g ... ja okay was Pette so abgelassen hat, war sicher nicht vom Feinsten, aber es hat Ihm aber auch keiner, sooo richtig erklärt, wofür eine Abhackmatte da ist........ Nun mal die Spezialiten vor, wo hier doch alle Bescheid Wissen, und ich red jetzt nicht von der Zeit, wie lange ein Fisch draussen sein darf, da sind wir uns alle einnig ,das die so kurz wie möglich sein sollte.

@Pette, kehr wieder zu deiner alten Form zurück, habe eigentlich bessere Komentare von Dir in Erinnerung#6 

.......noch ein kleine Inspiration


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@lorenzo_xxl - geiles Bild!

Seid ihr auch schon ziemlich in den tieferen gewässerschichten angelangt was die carps betrifft? Bei uns hat's die woche von Dienstag(ca. 20°) auf Mittwoch(minus xxx - plus 4°) voll umgeschlagen, jetzt liegt schnee, und ich weiß ned so recht ob ich nächste woche gehen soll!??!


----------



## Keule666 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bei uns an der Weser läuft es noch sehr gut. Sind einige Fische bis 59pfd gekommen.#h 



Eure Keule


----------



## tonip (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Karpfenangler!
Habe gestern einen Bericht gelesen der hat mit Frolic geangelt und gefangen.Ist da was Wahres dran. |wavey:


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



tonip schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfenangler!
> Habe gestern einen Bericht gelesen der hat mit Frolic geangelt und gefangen.Ist da was Wahres dran. |wavey:


 

Oh ja. böse Zungen behaupten da ist was wahres dran, selber kann ich es auch kaum glauben#d |kopfkrat :q 

Kleiner Scherz!

Jupp, das geht auch mit Frolic.


----------



## tonip (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Da werde ich es morgen mal mit Frolic probieren und werde dann berichten.Auf alle Fälle bin ich gespannt ob da was beißt.


----------



## Matticarp (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> @lorenzo_xxl - geiles Bild!
> 
> Seid ihr auch schon ziemlich in den tieferen gewässerschichten angelangt was die carps betrifft? Bei uns hat's die woche von Dienstag(ca. 20°) auf Mittwoch(minus xxx - plus 4°) voll umgeschlagen, jetzt liegt schnee, und ich weiß ned so recht ob ich nächste woche gehen soll!??!


 
gute frage,
habs am wochenende in 7,5 m versucht und beim ansitz einen zweiten futterplatz auf knapp 4 m angelegt (wo ich im august gut gefangen habe.
an beiden stellen ging nichts, lag aber auch am  wetterumschwung.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Weser läuft es noch sehr gut. Sind einige Fische bis 59pfd gekommen.#h
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule


 

59 Pfd????#c 

Bilder. Ich will beweiße.|rolleyes 


Du meinst aber keine Graskarpfen oder ...?|wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Toller Hecht: In der Weser werden verhältnismäßig häufig  Karpfen dieser Größe gefangen. Graser sind dagegen extrem selten. Ausserdem hat er ja nicht behauptet, dass er sie gefangen hat.


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo, die hier wurden heute gefangen


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

sorry. der auch noch, fast vergessen


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Was hat denn der letzte Krpfen an der Seite...hat wohl mal wieder eine ohne Abhakmatte gehandelt..ich könnte:v

Eine lernen es halt nie|kopfkrat#q


----------



## esox_105 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der letzte Krpfen an der Seite...hat wohl mal wieder eine ohne Abhakmatte gehandelt..ich könnte:v
> 
> Eine lernen es halt nie|kopfkrat#q


 

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß das auch eine sehr alte abgeheilte Verletzung sein kann, die z.B. von einem Reiher stammen könnte.


----------



## Karpfen91 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

sieht auch mir nicht nach ner verletzung aus die mangels abhakmatte zustande gekommen ist


----------



## meckpomm (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin

Ich finde es lustig wie sich Jungangler anmaßen über den vernünftigen Umgang mit Fischen zu sprechen. Leute helft einmal einen Tag beim Fischer aus und ihr seht wie er mit Satzfischen umgeht! Ausserdem geht es hier um Karpfenfänge und nicht um das möglichst Fischschonende Präsentieren von Fischen in die Kamera, die dann zurückgesetzt werden sollen, denn dies wird in keinem Fall fischschonend sein. Wenn ihr fischschonend sein wollt, dann geht nicht angeln und beobachtet die fische mit dem Fernglas aus. Was jeder mit den gefangenen Fischen macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Angeln in Deutschland darf nur einem Zweck dienen: der Nahrungsgewinnung!

Also: Nachdenken!

MfG Rene


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der letzte Krpfen an der Seite...hat wohl mal wieder eine ohne Abhakmatte gehandelt..ich könnte:v
> 
> Eine lernen es halt nie|kopfkrat#q


Eh Du Vollpfosten! Erstmal nach nachdenken, dann fragen, dann erzählen... |gr: 
Selbstverständlich nutzen wir ne Abhakmatte - ich glaube ein Karpfen hat es nirgendwo besser als bei uns. Aber wenn dem vorher ein Fischadler seinen Klauen einschlägt nutzt auch die beste Matte nix. 
Immerhin haben wir seine Wunden entsprechend nachbehandelt - wozu es bei den meisten Anglern dann doch nicht reicht.


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mal ne Frage was soll das für ne Blau flüssigkeit sein??

Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehn!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das ist ein Desinfektionsmittel speziell für Fische. Es desinfiziert, verhindert Eindringen von Keimen (wie z.B. Pilzbefall) und "haftet" speziell unter Wasser sehr gut. Es löst sich langsam, erst nach etwa 2-3 Tagen auf.


----------



## profifischer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

kann man auch normales desinfektionsmittel verwenden, oder muss das speziell für fische sein?
mfg manuel


----------



## esox_105 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



profifischer schrieb:


> kann man auch normales desinfektionsmittel verwenden, oder muss das speziell für fische sein?
> mfg manuel


 

Ein normales Desinfektionsmittel wird sich im Wasser wohl zu schnell auflösen.


----------



## Karpfen91 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

normales desinfektionsmittel würde unterwasser nicht lange genug halten. wie oben schon gesagt hält es ca. 2bis 3tage.


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Eh Du Vollpfosten! Erstmal nach nachdenken, dann fragen, dann erzählen... |gr:



Hiermit erhältst du eine Verwarnung, wegen Beleidigung anderer Benutzer.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *Eh Du Vollpfosten*! Erstmal nach nachdenken, dann fragen, dann erzählen... |gr:
> Selbstverständlich nutzen wir ne Abhakmatte - ich glaube ein Karpfen hat es nirgendwo besser als bei uns. Aber wenn dem vorher ein Fischadler seinen Klauen einschlägt nutzt auch die beste Matte nix.
> Immerhin haben wir seine Wunden entsprechend nachbehandelt - wozu es bei den meisten Anglern dann doch nicht reicht.


 
Hätte von mir sein können :m ; aber dann hät ich jetzt auch eine Verwarnung; auweia :g 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das ich mir wegen sowas keine Verwarnung einhandeln werde_


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass "Vollpfosten" einer Beleidigung gleichkommt. #c  #d  Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen...

EDIT: Hab da was gefunden:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff "Pfosten" bzw. "Vollpfosten" wird häufig auch als Schimpfwort verwendet. In dieser Bedeutung ist das Wort ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck für "Wappla, Groda" also quasi ein Trottel sein. Diese Form wird hauptsächlich in Niederösterreich bzw. Wien verwendet. Der früheste bekannte Gebrauch dieses Wortes in dieser Form kam von "Ein echter Wiener geht nicht unter", also vom Mundl! Herr Edmund Sackbauer definierte diesen Ausdruck wie folgt: "Pfosten san quasi Trottln, net direkt, oba immahin Leit mit an gewissn Klescha"


Ok, ein Schmipfwort also - aber ist Trottel eine Beleidigung?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Luigi 01 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Eh Du Vollpfosten! Erstmal nach nachdenken, dann fragen, dann erzählen... |gr:
> Selbstverständlich nutzen wir ne Abhakmatte - ich glaube ein Karpfen hat es nirgendwo besser als bei uns. Aber wenn dem vorher ein Fischadler seinen Klauen einschlägt nutzt auch die beste Matte nix.
> Immerhin haben wir seine Wunden entsprechend nachbehandelt - wozu es bei den meisten Anglern dann doch nicht reicht.


 
:q :q *Vollpfosten* :q:q wirklich Charmante Bezeichnung...... 


@ *JamesFish007*

Bitte, schalte mal einen Gang zurück, bevor man seine Klappe immer so weit aufreisst..........#h 
Wer den Thread: "wer fischt mit auf kapitale" schau mal hier
aufmerksam verfolgt ( liest) der weiß auch was mit dem Schuppi los ist!!!!!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@FoolishFarmer

Ich glaube auch nicht, das das eine Beleidigung ist. Fand ich etwas heftig, deswegen gleich eine Verwarnung auszusprechen. Aber nunja........

Glückwunsch übrigens noch zu den schönen Fängen. Der Wetterumschwung kam wirklich ungelegen :c 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das die Mods manchmal sehr streng sind_


----------



## fantazia (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

wenn das für nee verwarnung reicht müsste pette schon bebannt sein

psetri zu den schönen carps:m


----------



## punkarpfen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich finde die Verwarnung auch recht heftig! Ich finde "Vollpfosten" ist doch eine eher nette Beleidigung. Manche indirekten Formulierungen, wie "ich finde Sch., was du machst" sind doch meist härter.


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Desinfektionsmittel speziell für Fische. Es desinfiziert, verhindert Eindringen von Keimen (wie z.B. Pilzbefall) und "haftet" speziell unter Wasser sehr gut. Es löst sich langsam, erst nach etwa 2-3 Tagen auf.


 
hi,großer meister, 
vielen dank ,daß ihr mich hier an den teichen besucht habt.
und auch dafür, daß ihr euch so vorbildlich den schlechten bedingungen angepasst und die fische so schonend behandelt habt.
auch euer verhalten am wasser ist wohl kaum zu toppen.

(ihr und ohne abhakmatte angeln......ich lach mich tot)

freue mich jetzt schon auf ein wiedersehen hier.ihr seid wirklich nette kerle! 

das desifektionsmittel,das ihr mir netterweise überlassen habt,wird mit sicherheit beim ablassen des teiches noch gute dienste leisten.
den ausser den gelegentlich durchziehenden fischadlern ,haben wir auch noch die reiher und cormorane hier an den teichen,die leider auch den grossen fischen verletzungen beibringen.das passiert zwar wohl mehr aus versehen,
aber in einem anderen teich haben wir letzte woche einen verendeten graser gefunden, so 12 pfd schwer,mit einem loch vom reiherschnabel, gleich hinter dem kopf.
der boilieteppich an den futterstellen ist nur noch teilweise da, die fangen bei dem relativ konstantem wetter jetzt wohl das grosse fressen an. ich werde es heute nachmittag evtuell mal selbst probieren, ihr habt mir ja genug von euren superboilies 
dagelassen, auch dafür vielen dank.
bis bald 
gruss an olli#h 
uwe


----------



## meckpomm (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin

Über die verwendung von derartigen Desinfektionsmitteln hab ich auch mal mit meiner Ex-Freundin gesprochen, eine angehende Tierärztin, ihrer Meinung nach ist das alles Quatsch! Ganz einfach weil weder bekannt ist was Inhalt dieser Mittel ist noch was den Karpfen bei derart offenen Wunden fehlt. Virus, Bakterien etc. Es gibt mit sicherheit kein Mittel das gegen alles hilft. Menschen kleben sich ja auch nicht pauschal ein Pflaster auf, wenns weh tut. Die Wundheilung bei Fischen ist derart gut ausgeprägt, dass sowas nicht not tut. Unter Umständen kann es zum gegenteil kommen, gesetzt der Fall das Zeug brennt auf der Schleimschicht oder der Karpfen verspürt dadurch unbehagen, dann wird er versuchen, das zeug loszuwerden...(Das war meine These). Wer den Fischen was gutes tun will der sollte dann schon spezielle Mittel verwenden, z.B. aus der Koi-Zucht oder Tiermedizin und einen Abendkurs in Tiermedizin belegen. Wobei in der Koizucht auch vieles nur verwandt wird zur Beruhigung der Eigentümer. Bei fehlenden Schuppen ist das ohnehin nicht notwendig, weil die nicht nachwachsen.

Lieber die Fische schnell der 'entgültigen Verwertung' zuführen als irgendwelche Mittel aufbringen und einwirken lassen.

MfG Rene


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ach ja, gerade gesehen,
verwarnung wegen "Vollpfosten" hmmm, irgendwie versteh ich das nicht wirklich,denn das kann man doch nicht böse auffassen #d aber mit verwarnungen ist man ja hier schnell bei der sache.

ich kenne einen fall aus dem letzten jahr, da wurde eine userin, die mir in " Abfischen Privatteich" gewünscht hat,:"der soll an seinen teichen verrecken" , in keinster weise verwarnt ,obwohl es gemeldet wurde.bis heute nichts passiert.

merkwürdig, wie hier mit einem kleinen bisschen macht, die einige wenige hier über die user haben, umgegangen wird.
wer kontrolliert denn die kontrolleure????
ich finde es nicht in ordnung.
bei groben verstössen sind verwarnungen ok, aber nicht bei so einem kindergartenkram. 
unfassbar.#q #q #q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Wer den Fischen was gutes tun will der sollte dann schon spezielle Mittel verwenden, z.B. aus der Koi-Zucht oder Tiermedizin und einen Abendkurs in Tiermedizin belegen.


Nunja - genau dieses "Mittel" wird u.a. auch bei den Dezernaten für Fischerei der LÖBF NRW eingesetzt (z.B. bei der Überwinterung von Lachsen NACH dem Abstreifen) und auch von einem mir bekannten Fischzüchter- und Händler. Ich glaube ich kann mit Recht behaupten, dass dem nichts Negatives anhaften kann.:g  
Was Deine Ex nun von Fischen und deren Heilung verstehen mag, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings ist es nur logisch eine Wunde zu verschließen, denn sowohl Bakterien, als auch Viren, Sporen und Parasiten dringen allzumeist von außen in einen Organismus (und das ist pauschal!) ein. 
(Und ich glaube auf den Abendkurs in Tiermedizin kann ich ganz gut verzichten, nach 2 Semestern Anatomie und Physiologie der Haustiere.)   :q 


@ Uwe:
Boilieteppich??? Wir haben maximal 15 pro Stelle hintelegt. ;+ 
Egal - hauptsache sie fressen! :q


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Also das is jez zu 50% gegen mein gedankengut ;-)
war das schön formuliert ohne zu provozieren? :m 
Das Mittel das z.B. von Pelzer kommt(first aid) reizt weder die schleimhäute noch hab ich einen karpfen beim selbstmordversuch ertappt. Die Fische zucken nicht wenn man sie "besprüht", also keine merkliche anzeichen von schmerz!
UND das zeug IST aus der Koi-zucht, die haben das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden.

Ich glaube es schreibt keiner vor das man sowas verwendet, in meinen augen sollte das aber so sein.
Ich bin darauf bedacht die fische so schonend wie möglich an Land zu bringen....möglichst ihne verletzungen.
Darum nehme ich keine 6lbs Ruten zu Karpfenfischen(giebt solche Leute), da ich da Karpfenmaul schonen möchte.

Dann kommen nur etwas dickdrahtigere Haken zum Einsatz....schlitzt nicht so leicht aus...
FirstAid auf die wunden gehört für mich auch dazu(darüber lässt sich halt streiten)
Aber wenn ich einen "Karpfenfreund" sehe der ohne Abhakmatte auftaucht könnte ich jedes mal schreien....die legen die Fische nämlich prinzipiell auf den schotter die Ärs***

schönen Sonntag,


----------



## fanatic (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Auch wenn ich nicht genau beurteilen kann, ob und inwiefern dieses First-Aid-Zeug einem Karpfen zur Bewältigung seiner Wunden hilft, ist es für mich als Angler irgendwie ein gutes Gefühl irgendwas zu tun...
Fakt ist, habs an Teichfischen probiert die sich verletzt haben, dass eine Blutung am Fisch gestoppt wird wenn dieses Zeug drauf ist! Schaden wird es also nicht!




uwe gerhard schrieb:


> gruss an olli#h


Vielen Dank, Gruß zurück! Haben Dir ja leider reichlich Fisch in Deinem Teich gelassen... Wenn die *******rchen aber einmal gemerkt haben, was diese rotbraunen Kügelchen da am Boden überhaupt sind, wirst Du Dir das Abfischen beinahe sparen können! :q :q :q 

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der Jagd, sind noch gute drin!

@Paddy:
Glückwunsch zur Verwarnung... Gott sei Dank haben wir das in den letzten Tagen nicht eingeführt, wir hätten sonst nebeneinander draußen im Dreck schlafen müssen...

Bis bald #h 
Olli


----------



## bennie (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der letzte Krpfen an der Seite...hat wohl mal wieder eine ohne Abhakmatte gehandelt..ich könnte:v
> 
> Eine lernen es halt nie|kopfkrat#q



Wenn du Foolish Farmer auch nur annähernd kennen würdest................................ #d#d


Und zu der Verwarnung sage ich mal nichts.



Schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen. Petri Heil an Team Unique.


----------



## kaisw88 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi Leute,

Noch ma wegen frolic!!:
Laut EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinien dürfen Mehle von Warmblütern nicht mehr an Tiere verfüttert werden,die der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt werden. 
Da Frolic aus Tiermehl hergestellt wird und die Fische verzehrt werden fällt es demzufolge darunter. 
Also wird rein juristisch gegen die EU-Futtermittel-Richtlinie verstoßen. 
Ich hab da was im Internet drüber gelesen, das wäre ja echt schlimm wenn man nicht mehr mit Frolic angeln könnte!


----------



## profifischer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@kaisw88
karpfen werden doch nicht gegessen.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das mit dem Frolic und er EU Richtlinie wurde hier schon durchdiskutiert: Frolic dient als Köder und nicht als Futter.


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Uwe:
Boilieteppich??? Wir haben maximal 15 pro Stelle hintelegt. ;+ 
Egal - hauptsache sie fressen! :q[/quote]



ohh, mann, war doch nur spass mit dem teppich,
aber 15 pro stelle..ich dachte es waren ein paar mehr..die sind wohl fast alle noch da..... na gut,das kommt dann noch.
ich werde es weiterhin beobachten.:m 
gruß


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Tut mir Leid Foolish Farmer ich sehe das nicht als Beleidigung sonder als Überreaktion also meinet wegen kann die ´Verwarnung zurückgenommen werden.......


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid Foolish Farmer ich sehe das nicht als Beleidigung sonder als Überreaktion also meinet wegen kann die ´Verwarnung zurückgenommen werden.......


 
hallo,
das finde ich wirklich eine nette geste von dir.#r 
aber mit rücknahme von verwarnungen, ist das nicht so einfach,wie ich selbst erfahren musste.
lieben gruß
uwe:c :c


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Off Topic: Wofür hast du denn deine ausgesprochen bekommen?
Achja wann kommen gesperrte User zurück z.B. Dorschhai???


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Off Topic: Wofür hast du denn deine ausgesprochen bekommen?
> Achja wann kommen gesperrte User zurück z.B. Dorschhai???


 
wegen angeblicher schleichwerbung für die fischzucht und angelteich meines teichnachbarn und freundes stephan,wo ich die angler berate,weil stephan keine ahnung vom angeln hat..ich habe den link zur nagelneuen web-site an einen bekannten weitergegeben, in "abfischen privatteich",letzte seite, und weil ich den link dahin  in meine signatur gesetzt habe,ohne zu wissen, dass das nicht erlaubt ist.gehört ja nicht mir,die fischzucht,nur die teiche daneben.na ja,
auch ohne vorwarnung,und gleich 2 verwarnungen für die gleiche sache,na ja,egal.
beleidigt hab ich niemanden.
verwarnungen werden nach 90 tagen gelöscht,
user können für einen gewissen zeitraum , oder für immer gesperrt werden,soweit ich weiss. 
aber frag da doch mal knurri, der kennt sich damit besser aus. #h 
gruß
uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid Foolish Farmer ich sehe das nicht als Beleidigung sonder als Überreaktion also meinet wegen kann die ´Verwarnung zurückgenommen werden.......


Och das braucht Dir gar nicht leid tun. DU hast mir die Verwarnung ja weder gegeben, noch eingebracht! #c 
Insofern hab ich da auch gar kein Problem mit. Find´s eigentlich ziemlich lustig...


----------



## meckpomm (6. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin

@Foolish Farmer: Ja aber was willst du bei einer Wunde die offensichtlich verheilt ist, noch bewirken? Ich hab das Pelztier Zeug selbst, aber schuppen sind dadurch noch keine gewachsen. Das ist glaub ich nur Beruhigung des Anglers: Dein Hausarzt verschreibt ja auch nicht pauschal Antibiotika.

MfG Rene


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



meckpomm schrieb:


> @Foolish Farmer: Ja aber was willst du bei einer Wunde die *offensichtlich verheilt* ist, noch bewirken?


1. war die WUnde ganz offensichtlich NICHT verheilt. Leider habe ich nur die bessere Seite fotografiert (ich wollte mir und anderen den Anblick ersparen), denn auf der anderen Seite war eine Tiefe, offene, blutige und fleischige Wunde.
2. waren die offenen Stellen eindeutig mit Pilz u./o. Bakterien befallen. Und da hilft ein desinfizierendes Mittel nunmal.

Btw. bin ich immer wieder erstaunt darüber wie schnell die meisten Ärzte eben doch pauschal Antibiotika verschreiben (wollen), wenn jemand mal 3 Wochen am Stück ne Grippe hat, oder die Ärzte sich nicht sicher sind was eigentlich los ist. Oder geh doch mal mit ner offenen, entzündeten Wunde (in Größe und Realation vergleichbar mit der des Karpfens) zum Onkel Doc... Du wirst Dich wundern was der plötzlich alles verschreiben kann!
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich weiß aus Erfahrung WIE es bei Fischen wirkt und DAS es wirkt und hilft... und dieser Karpfen hatte Hilfe dringend nötig. Und mich beruhigt das ganz sicher nicht, dazu braucht es schon mehr um mich aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Habe schlimmeres gesehen als das... |rolleyes


----------



## JamesFish007 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

piano Foolish Farmer du bist ja jetzt frisch verwarnt..is wie im Fußball


----------



## maschinenstürmer (6. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> piano Foolish Farmer *du bist ja jetzt frisch verwarnt..is wie im Fußball*


 
Ganz schön frech Agent, Foolish Farmer diskutiert sachlich, find ich gut. Er fundiert seine Aussagen mit ausgewählten Worten, find ich auch gut :q .

Mußt aufpassen, das der Ball den du spielst nicht mal abprallt und an deinem Köpfchen landet........is dann auch wie im Fußball

   :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das ich mich dazu einfach mal melden mußte_


----------



## JamesFish007 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Joe...I KNOW..Ich hab' Kopping


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> piano Foolish Farmer du bist ja jetzt frisch verwarnt..is wie im Fußball


 
was solln das heissen,kleiner??|gr: 
mit sachlich hat das ja wohl nichts zu tun,was du bisher hier rübergebracht hast#q 
immer gaaanz locker bleiben
wenn der kuchen spricht ,halten die krümel besser den mund!
.du stiftest doch mit deinen sticheleien 
nur unfrieden,ist meine meinung.
vielleicht fehlt dir die nötige reife??#c das kommt ja vielleicht noch.
bis dahin sollte man auf deine postings besser nicht mehr reagieren.
lohnt nicht.
wegen der verwarnungsgefahr....:q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Alles kla...


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> *Alles kla...*


 
;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Das heißt: Jawoll Sir!!!!!!!!!!:m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........das wir damals mehr Respekt vor Erwachsenen hatten_


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Naja seid wann bist du Sir?? Nix von gehört???
Aber ich würde es so ausdrücken: Demnächst vorher nachdenken bevor man was schreibt|kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Aber ich würde es so ausdrücken: Demnächst vorher nachdenken bevor man was schreibt|kopfkrat


Woher kommt mir das bloß bekannt vor?!? |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## bennie (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Naja seid wann bist du Sir?? Nix von gehört???
> Aber ich würde es so ausdrücken: Demnächst vorher nachdenken bevor man was schreibt|kopfkrat



hehe, der war gut 


PS: kauf dir mal nen 'r' :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



bennie schrieb:


> hehe, der war gut
> 
> 
> PS: kauf dir mal nen 'r' :q




jau,
was ham wa gelacht....|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Sodala, irgendwas war doch da noch mit den Karpfenfängen, oder?! 

Dann mal zur Abwechslung wieder einen aktuellen Fang von heute früh... :m


----------



## addicted (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ja, da war mal was. Schöner Fsch Pilkman.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ach Markus,

Das ist doch einer vom letzten Jahr.Dieses Jahr hattes du ja keine Zeit..|kopfkrat :m |supergri :q #6 . duck und wech.................















Was wiegt denn der kleine??


----------



## dropback (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Weser läuft es noch sehr gut. Sind einige Fische bis 59pfd gekommen.#h
> 
> 
> 
> Eure Keule


Sieh an sieh an, die Keule ist auch da|supergri
Grüße vom ex |FoD| Kollegen:m


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@ Addicted

THX. 

@ Gunnar

Nöö, nöö, der is schon von heut früh.  
Hab Dir ja gesagt, dass bei mir zeitlich nur Overnighter drin sind. Das muss aber nicht heissen, daß ich keine Fische fange. Die letzten Male habe ich so knapp 20 Fische auf die Matte gelegt und davon waren lediglich 2 U20-Karpfen.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hallo markus...

mein glückwunsch, wieder so ein schöner riese, irg.wie scheint der herbst ja für dich zu laufen, nicht schlecht:m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Glückwunsch Pilkman, schönes Tier #h ; aber was ist denn mit dir los? Auf den letzten Fotos, okay, das sah nach einem längeren Ansitz aus, aber beim One Night Stand ;+ so ein Bartwuchs? Bei dir im Profil steht Angestellter (für Bartwuchsmittel?:m ), da haste ja was mit deinem Gesicht angestellt |supergri .

Ich hoffe du hast keine persönlichen Probleme, ansonsten schick ne PN.......

@James Fish

Für dich und von deinem Standpunkt ausgesehen, bin ich für dich Gott :r !!!!! Alles klar Vollpf.......(ich lass das lieber, gibt nämlich Verwarnungen :m )

@benny

Ich sehe, du bist immer noch nicht drüberweg, wolltest du mich nicht auf deine Ingnoliste setzen ;+ :v 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.........das sich der Maschinenstürmer mit Maschinen unterhält und nicht mit Ersatzteilen_


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ... auf den letzten Fotos, okay, das sah nach einem längeren Ansitz aus, aber beim One Night Stand ;+ so ein Bartwuchs? Bei dir im Profil steht Angestellter (für Bartwuchsmittel?:m ), da haste ja was mit deinem Gesicht angestellt |supergri . ...



Auf den letzten Photos waren auch nur Fische von Overnightern... 

... die Gesichtsbehaarung fällt ergo unter die Sparte arbeitskonformer, relativ gepflegter 3-Tage Bart... :q :m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Auf den letzten Photos waren auch nur Fische von Overnightern...
> 
> *Hut ab, nicht schlecht. Vor allem der erste, gut ins Foto gesetzt. Geh mal fast davon aus, dein diesjähriger PB?*
> 
> ... die Gesichtsbehaarung fällt ergo unter die Sparte arbeitskonformer, *relativ* *gepflegter 3-Tage Bart*... :q :m


 
Sehr schöne Wortwahl, meine Frau würde dir erklären, das es zwischen "relativ gepflegter" und "3-Tage Bart" aus Frauensicht keinen Zusammenhang geben kann :m 

Ich zitiere "Das sieht immer schmuddelich aus". :q :q :q 

Ansonsten:

Weiterhin:

rasende Rollen

Stefan

_Es i.s.t. so....._


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Wortwahl, meine Frau würde dir erklären, das es zwischen "relativ gepflegter" und "3-Tage Bart" aus Frauensicht keinen Zusammenhang geben kann ...



Für mich ist dat Haarzeugs im Gesicht "gepflegt", wenn da ab und zu ein Langhaarschneider und Barttrimmer Kontur und Länge bestimmt...  :m



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ... Hut ab, nicht schlecht. Vor allem der erste, gut ins Foto gesetzt. Geh mal fast davon aus, dein diesjähriger PB?



Ja, ist mein Jahres-PB. Die Chancen auf die Dicken sind ja nun mal vor der Laichzeit und vor dem Winter am besten, in dem Fall hat es auch wieder geklappt. #6


----------



## Gunnar. (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Die letzten Male habe ich so knapp 20 Fische auf die Matte gelegt und davon waren lediglich 2 U20-Karpfen.


Danke Markus , das baut mich wieder auf:c ;+ . Die letztenmale hatte ich wieder die Seuche am Bein................Die ganze nächste Woche schlage ich aber wieder zu... Mal sehen und hoffen...............


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Danke Markus , das baut mich wieder auf:c ;+ . ...



Das war nun wirklich nicht meine Absicht, Gunnar! Ich drück Dir die Daumen, die nächste Zeit soll das Wetter ja noch ganz passabel bleiben... #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich find dat Pilkman sieht recht "normal" aus, wenn er mir MIR angeln war schaut das imme viiiiiiiiel schlimmer aus.:m :m 

Haste fein gemacht alta Hanta... Ham wir ja schon durchexerziert...#h 

Wenns Wetter sich hält, bring ich den Überwurf zum Nikolaus persönlich hoch... Aber dann nicht zu Atze, der hat genug gelitten...|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> ... wenns Wetter sich hält, bring ich den Überwurf zum Nikolaus persönlich hoch...



Na Du sachst ja Sachen... #t 

... eigentlich bin ich mental schon langsam ausschließlich auf Brandung und Raubfisch eingestellt. Letzteres so lange, wie die Seen eisfrei sind. Hab heute gerade mein Brandungs-Pod gepimpt...  :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Wenns Wetter so bleibt, wars das mit Brandung... die DLRG rekrutiert schon fürs Weihnachtsbaden...:q


----------



## Gunnar. (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Das war nun wirklich nicht meine Absicht, Gunnar!


Ach watt , das bisschen Salz in der Wunde bin ich gewohnt.Gestern brachte mein Sohn nen 29 pfünder nach Hause (Bild).Da konnt ich mir was anhören......


----------



## Pilkman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Ach watt , das bisschen Salz in der Wunde bin ich gewohnt.Gestern brachte mein Sohn nen 29 pfünder nach Hause (Bild).Da konnt ich mir was anhören......



Hättest halt nicht das GANZE Fangtalent an Deinen Sohnemann weitergeben sollen...  :q :m 

... nee, nee, der war gemein. #t


----------



## Gunnar. (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So nu bin ich sattttt. Ich geh ins Bett............................Von dicken Fischen träumen!!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Ich find dat Pilkman sieht recht "normal" aus, wenn er mir MIR angeln *war* schaut das imme viiiiiiiiel schlimmer aus.:m :m
> 
> Haste fein gemacht alta Hanta... Ham wir ja schon durchexerziert...#h
> 
> Wenns Wetter sich hält, bring ich den Überwurf zum Nikolaus persönlich hoch... Aber dann nicht zu Atze, der hat genug gelitten...|wavey:


 
Kenn ich........glaub wir werden nach dem ersten Angeln Freunde fürs Leben #g 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das der Carpcatcher2001 auch manchmal einen Schlummertrunk braucht_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Das liegt aber nicht nur am Schlummertrunk... sondern vielmehr an meiner Person...  , aber so ists wenigstens nie langweilig...:m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@carpcatcher2001

Na das hört sich gut an :m ; dann verrat mir doch als erstes mal, wie man unter seinen usernamen oder Bild noch einen Text bekommt. Bei dir steht da General Krull. Wie hastn dat jemacht? Ich bin da glaube unbeholfen.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das es mir zu denken gibt, wenn Markus früh schlimmer aussah und das an deiner Person liegt????_


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@maschinenstürmer


Profil ändern
und eigenen Benutzertitel einfügen

Aber Mit glied ist doch auch nicht schlecht


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@knurrhahn

Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das die Hilfe vom Mod Knurri nett war_


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... die Gesichtsbehaarung fällt ergo unter die Sparte arbeitskonformer, relativ gepflegter 3-Tage Bart... :q :m


Ach was - es wird nunmal Winter. Da sind wir Männer nun wirklich nicht schuld dran! #d  Aber son Gesichtspullover muss halt sein, man will sich ja nix abfrieren!  

Ich kenn das... meine Regierung mault auch immer!


----------



## JamesFish007 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> @James Fish
> 
> Für dich und von deinem Standpunkt ausgesehen, bin ich für dich Gott :r !!!!! Alles klar Vollpf.......(ich lass das lieber, gibt nämlich Verwarnungen :m )



Aso...|wavey:


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

kann es sein das die carphunter sich schon auf den winter eingestellt haben(und nicht mehr angeln gehn), oder wird generell weniger gefangen?
Ich hab eigentlich vor das ich mich am wochenende ansitze, aber irgendwie fehlt mir das letzte fünkchen elan(und die futtertaktik)
ich hab mir da ein gewässer ausgesucht das ist im sommer schon schwierig ist(zw. 0,5 und 30m), überall kanten und schwer zu loten...echolot hab ich keins...

kann man jetzt sagen wie tief ich mich ansiedeln soll - jeder falsche höhenmeter kann einem da ja den fisch kosten....(auch wenn ich jetzt die antwort auf meine frage schon weiß... :-(  )


----------



## Pilkman (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ... vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das es mir zu denken gibt, wenn Markus früh schlimmer aussah und das an deiner Person liegt????



@ Stefan

Ääähm... nun ja, gemeinsames Angeln mit CC2001 kann durchaus anstrengend sein, wenn man es gewöhnt ist, dass das Angeln überwiegend von ruhigen Momenten bestimmt ist...  ... aber wenn Julian mal nicht sabbelt, macht er selbst im Schlaf sägende Geräusche... #q  :m

@ Gunnar

War echt nicht bös gemeint von mir, wie gesagt: Ich drück alle Daumen, die ich habe... hier sind se: #6 #6


----------



## Jose (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@FoolishFarmer
sag doch mal, welches mittel du da verwendet hast. rezeptfrei? hab mir sowas immer gewünscht beim spinnfischen, wenn der außen gehakt war.

zu der verwarnung: wenig moderat der moderator, "knurri" ist vielleicht auch eher programm. naja, auf dessen angeltouren werd ich nicht gehen, keinen bock wegen nix angeknurrt zu werden


----------



## Gunnar. (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> War echt nicht bös gemeint von mir,#6 #6 ..........


Keine Sorge Markus. Ich an deiner Stelle würde noch ganz andere Korken "Kucken" lassen.:m :m . Was mich aber wundert , die Daumen....zwei rechte , ...................;+ Entweder du besch****** oder du bist doch ein böser Mensch|kopfkrat :q |kopfkrat :q .


----------



## Pilkman (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> ... was mich aber wundert , die Daumen....zwei rechte , ...................;+ Entweder du besch****** oder du bist doch ein böser Mensch|kopfkrat :q |kopfkrat :q .



Tja Gunnar, es gibt Leute mit zwei linken Händen und solche mit... naja, lassen wir das...  :q :m


----------



## Gunnar. (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

_"und solche mit... naja, lassen wir das"_

Eigentlich glaubte immer an das Gute im Menschen. Jetzt , nach dieser Antwort , stürtzt mein Weltbild zusammen. Danke Markus!*gg*


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> 
> Ääähm... nun ja, gemeinsames Angeln mit CC2001 kann durchaus anstrengend sein, wenn man es gewöhnt ist, dass das Angeln überwiegend von ruhigen Momenten bestimmt ist...  ... aber wenn Julian mal nicht sabbelt, macht er selbst im Schlaf sägende Geräusche... #q  :m



Danke für die Blumen...:l   die Geräusche die du machen kannst sind auch ganz toll|supergri :l  
Das mit den ruhigen Momenten halt ich für ne Lüüüüüüge, dafür seit ihr alle zu "normal"|supergri |supergri #6 

Aber ich finde wir sollten trotzdem 07 nen Huntertreffen machen, da könnt ihr euch dann von den "norddeutschen Unarten" überzeugen...#h


----------



## MrTom (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Aber ich finde wir sollten trotzdem 07 nen Huntertreffen machen


Na da sagst du was#6 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



MrTom schrieb:


> Na da sagst du was#6
> mfg Thomas



Jau, du darfst wieder das Zeuch aus der Tschechei mitbringen...|wavey:


----------



## kaisw88 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

Naja ich werde am wochenende auch noch ma einen karpfenansitz machen#6 Aber diesma mit Abhakematte!!! 
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann oder so!?


----------



## dropback (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



kaisw88 schrieb:


> Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann oder so!?


Klar. Wir kommen einfach alle vorbei.
Wo gehste denn hin?


----------



## kaisw88 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hi,

Nach niederzimmern!!! Meinst du das ernst mit vorbeikommen|kopfkrat??
Ich glaub nicht das alle vorbei kommen LOL


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> seit ihr alle zu "normal"|supergri |supergri #6
> 
> Aber ich finde wir sollten trotzdem 07 nen Huntertreffen machen, da könnt ihr euch dann von den "norddeutschen Unarten" überzeugen...#h


 
Hallo markus,
ich hätte da nee idee,wo das eventuell stattfinden könnte...du auch?|rolleyes 
gruß
uwe


----------



## Petri (9. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo!

würde hier ja gerne mal was beitragen, darum meine frage:

ich will samstag nochmal nen versuch starten. welche tageszeit ist denn im moment die beste? immernoch abends und morgens, oder nutzen die fische jetzt die mittagssonne, falls vorhanden?

Gruß
Carsten

aso. handelt sich um nen über 50 hektar großen baggersee mit nem flußzulauf. da werde ich mich platzieren


----------



## MartinaK (9. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo markus,
> ich hätte da nee idee,wo das eventuell stattfinden könnte...du auch?|rolleyes
> gruß
> uwe


 

Gute Idee Uwe,
fänd ich auch nicht schlecht, 
da könnte ich bestimmt noch eine Menge lernen.
Ausserdem sind die Teiche auch super geeignet und bieten ein paar Herausforderungen  für so ein Treffen.
Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (9. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hi,martin(a)#h |supergri |supergri  
na kommst einigermassen zurecht im board??
apropo lernen, wenn du willst können wir die tage im hinteren teich noch mal probieren und paddys und ollis boilies testen.
da darfst du den ersten drillen,falls einer beißt(und du tust,was ich dir sage:q :q )
bis denn


----------



## MartinaK (10. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja, komme mittlerweile ganz gut klar.
Bin dabei die Tage, muss mal sehen wies heute passt...
Ansonsten könn wir ja die nächsten Tage irgentwann mal angreifen.
Ich tu auch das was du mir sagst,
bin ja drum bemüht was zu lernen.
Gruß
Martin(a)|motz: 
 Bis dann


----------



## Humphfry (12. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Um nochmal auf den verletzten Schuppi zurückzukommen der vermütlich von einem Reiher oder Fischadler verletzt wurde,woraufhin ein "Jungangler" bemerkte,dass ohne Abhakematte gefischt worden wäre:

Bei uns im Verein gibt es keinen,aber auch nur keinen der den Fisch beim Abwiegen nach dem Preisfischen mit dem RICHTIGEN Griff in den Wiegesack hineingelegt hat.

Dazu muss ich sagen,dass die Fische bei uns im Durchschnitt so 40-50cm groß sind.

Beim letzten mal ist wieder mal ein kleiner Graser runtergefallen und alle lachen noch recht blöd.

Ich will damit sagen,dass es nicht daran liegt wie alt man ist und demnach seine Fische behandelt.Das sind alles Erwachsene Menschen und die behandeln ihre Fische wie Dreck.Das soll heißen wenn einer ein Jungangler ist,hat er nicht gleich automatisch keine Ahnung vom Fischen und wie man mit den Fischen umzugehn hat.Liegt eindeutig an der Kompetenz und dem Interesse an dem Hobby.

Aber genrell ist schon zu sagen,dass man einfach durch Erfahrung,sprich höheres Alter besser weiß wie man mit den Fischen umzugehen hat.

Greetz|supergri


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich dachte das Thema wäre vom Tisch?


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ja,ja mit dem Denken ist das bei manch einem hier so eine Sache, das hatten wir ja schon.|evil: #q


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Humphfry schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein gibt es keinen,aber auch nur keinen der den Fisch beim Abwiegen nach dem Preisfischen mit dem RICHTIGEN Griff in den Wiegesack hineingelegt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verein, Preisfischen,Abwiegen=:v 
Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht...leider
gruß
uwe


----------



## Humphfry (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bin ja auch dieses Jahr ausgetreten und hab mich mit Leib und Seele dem Karpfenangeln verschrieben.:m

Des was die da praktizieren is einfach nur noch ********.Es beste war noch das Saufen am Weiherfest...


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

so, habs nochmal gewagt....und einige schöne(goldbraune) fische gefangen, der schönste hier(gewicht sag ich ned, sonst krieg ich noch eine verwarnung... |bla: ) :
aja, leider sind die bilder nicht so gut, aber für ein selbstbildnis mit auslöser bin ich recht zufrieden...


----------



## kaisw88 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hi,

Schöner fisch oder fische naja weist schon wie.
Na ich habs auch noch ma probiert aber leider kein erfolg auf karpfen. Aber drei untermassige hechte die gleich wieder schwimmen durften


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich bin einfach vernarrt in die Farbe der fische um diese Jahreszeit...der Hammer!!!
Und ein Foto mit schnee im Hintergrund würd mir auch noch sehr zusagen... xD


----------



## tonip (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo fischerspezi! Haste einen Rat wie man solche dicken Fische fängt.Stehe gerade am Anfang mit mein Hobby.Wie angelst du Grund oder Pose? 

Grüße aus Zittau |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Fürn Anfang? Mais und auf Grund - vom Südufer des Olbersdorfer Sees dürften Deine Chancen nicht allzu schlecht sein... hab dem im Sommer untersucht und dort so einiges an Karpfen, Brassen und auch Schleien beim Tauchen gesehen! :g 
Ne kleine Teigspirale oder ein Futterkorb dabei kann sicher nicht schaden...#6


----------



## tonip (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe leider kein Angelschein für Sachsen nur für Brandenburg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



tonip schrieb:


> Habe leider kein Angelschein für Sachsen nur für Brandenburg


Aso - ich hatte nur Zittau gelesen. |supergri Nujo, aber oben beschriebenes funktioniert sicher auch in Brandenburg!


----------



## tonip (14. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo!
Bin früher gern ihn Zittau angeln gegangen bis alle Teiche zum DAV Gewesser gemacht wurden.Dan habe ich das mit Brandenburg gelesen und mir für dort eine Angelberechtigung geholt.
Muß zwar eine reichliche Stund fahren aber das nehme ich gern in kauf.

Gruß aus Zittau  |wavey:


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



tonip schrieb:


> Hallo fischerspezi! Haste einen Rat wie man solche dicken Fische fängt.Stehe gerade am Anfang mit mein Hobby.Wie angelst du Grund oder Pose?
> 
> Grüße aus Zittau |wavey:



Also wen nich dir sage wie ich angefangen habe:
stippen, matchangeln ==> also auf weißfische(hauptsächlich)
matchangeln aus karpfen(satzkarpfen)
dann kan grundangeln mit der futterspirale und mais/wurm/sonstwas

jetzt würd ich von mir behaupten ich weiß wie ich mit so einem fisch umgehen soll. Dann kommt noch dazu, das du einfach übung(=erfahrung) brauchst um gewise situationen einschätzen zu können....
Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Fang eines größeren fisches in der Nacht...wenn du da nicht "spürst" in welche Richtung du gegenlenken musst hast du innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen gewaltigen Wickel...

Ich würd auch so anfangen: eine rute auf grund(einfaches durchlaufblei) und 1 mit der pose...köder mais oder wurm(käse, maden,....)
ziemlich fein angeln, also nicht zu klobige bleie oder posen....musst ja ned ewig weit raus.
Und dann würd ich mir noch ein gewässer mit vielen fischen suchen(egal ob satzkarpfen oder nicht....jeder fisch bringt erfahrung)

aooooooooooo....irgendwann hab ich das boilieangeln angefangen...wieder eine eigene kunst, aber die grundvoraussetzungen hatte ich....tja und über das fangen richtig fetter karpfen wurden schon ettliche bücher geschrieben(und von mir gelesen!!!!) - kommt auf viele faktoren + GLÜCK an, ob sich was großes hakt...aber diese beiträge gibts hier glaub isch schon!

ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt weil ich das unter karpfenfänge geschrieben habe...aber ich bring auch wieder fotos...versprochen!


----------



## tonip (14. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo Dominik! 
Danke für die lehrreiche Auskunft.Es ist doch immer wieder schön wenn man mit jemanden scheiben kann der schon richtig Erfahrung hat.Habe schon dreimal geangelt aber nichts gefangen.Ich weiß auch nicht ob das richtige Wetter dafür ist.Aber Übung macht den Meister.Wie groß und schwer müssen denn die Posen sein.

Grüße Toni aus Zittau #h


----------



## karpfenjäger (21. November 2006)

*Daiwa Emblem x 6000 T*

Hat jemand interesse an diesen Rollen habe 2 Stück günstig abzugeben.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem x 6000 T*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an diesen Rollen habe 2 Stück günstig abzugeben.


 
du jäger, das ist keine tauschbörse/ verkaufshalle hier! wenn du einen schönen fang zu zeigen hast bitte...


----------



## karpfenjäger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*










ok sorry hier ein paar Carps sind mit diesen Rollen gefangen worden grins


----------



## Pilkman (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> ... ok sorry hier ein paar Carps sind mit diesen Rollen gefangen worden grins



Wie jetzt?! Am Haar oder direkt auf dem Haken angeboten? |kopfkrat   :q :m


----------



## punkarpfen (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Mit wievielen hast du denn angefüttert?


----------



## Husaberg_501 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

man, man, die köder werden auch immer teurer und aussergewöhnlicher, die ganz grossen fängt man damit aber wohl auch nicht zwangsläufig |rolleyes :q


----------



## karpfenjäger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> man, man, die köder werden auch immer teurer und aussergewöhnlicher, die ganz grossen fängt man damit aber wohl auch nicht zwangsläufig |rolleyes :q


 
das hier jeder gleich sein senft dazu abgeben muss !!!!!
naja denkt doch was ihr wollt


----------



## karpfenjäger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Mit wievielen hast du denn angefüttert?


 hab erst mal 50 Rollen rein und dann ging es ab#6 #d


----------



## karpfenjäger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?! Am Haar oder direkt auf dem Haken angeboten? |kopfkrat  :q :m


hab den haken einfach am bügel eingehängt und vorsichtig rausgeworfen reicht das oder willst du es genauer wissen


----------



## Husaberg_501 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

man da fühlt sich aber jem. gleich angegriffen!|kopfkrat 
neuerdings ist hier jeder gleich auf kontra, nun haltet doch nur mal den ball flach!


----------



## addicted (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Habe ghört, dass sich Rutensplitter und Bivyfetzen im Groundbait ganz gut machen sollen...


----------



## Pilkman (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> ... naja denkt doch was ihr wollt



Hey, Spaß muss sein... 

... was soll das sonst erst werden, wenn alle im Winter zuhause hocken und die Depressionen einsetzen?! :m


----------



## Husaberg_501 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

was markus, du hockst jetzt zu hause? das sollen wir glauben? ist doch noch super wetter, also erzähl mal nicht sowas |rolleyes


----------



## Pilkman (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> was markus, du hockst jetzt zu hause? das sollen wir glauben? ist doch noch super wetter, also erzähl mal nicht sowas |rolleyes



Am Samstag auf Raubfisch, am nächsten Freitag Brandung, am nächsten Samstag entweder wieder Raubfisch oder mit dem Kleinboot auf Dorsch. 

Wer vermißt denn da die Karpfen?!


----------



## Husaberg_501 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

du enttäuscht mich, und das nach deinen tollen herbstfängen bisher#d ;+ |rolleyes 
na wir waren die letzten beiden wochenenden jeweils von samstag zu sonntag, aber die grossen haben es nicht gut mit uns gemeint, und das schlimme ist, sie waren da! 

aber du scheinst ja auch vollzeitangler zu sein :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem x 6000 T*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> du jäger, das ist keine tauschbörse/ verkaufshalle hier! wenn du einen schönen fang zu zeigen hast bitte...


 

#d    |uhoh:


----------



## maschinenstürmer (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



			
				Pilkman;1361194[B schrieb:
			
		

> _]Hey, Spaß muss sein... _[/B]
> 
> *... was soll das sonst erst werden, wenn alle im Winter zuhause hocken und die Depressionen einsetzen?!* :m


 
Hey, na dann bin ich doch auch wieder hier und mach Terror :m :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so......das der Maschinenstürmer gerade wenig Zeit fürs AB hat, da das Wasser noch mächtig lockt_


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52919
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 52920
> ...



Dann hast du ja mit den Rollen noch nix großes gefangen, das sind ja baby Karpfen ...
Dir Rollen möchten wir nicht 

Gruß:q


----------



## karpfenjäger (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja mit den Rollen noch nix großes gefangen, das sind ja baby Karpfen ...
> Dir Rollen möchten wir nicht
> 
> Gruß:q


 ach paddy du bist so cool du und deine rotaugen die du immer im aquarium fängst hab dich lieb


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> ach paddy du bist so cool du und deine rotaugen die du immer im aquarium fängst hab dich lieb



Ich hab kein Aquarium :c


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

also ich hab schon einen plan was ich im winter mache um nicht verrückt zu werden und nicht jede karpfenmesse aufzukaufen: ich bau mir ein futterboot.

was habt ihr so für pläne ausser geld ausgeben? :-D


----------



## punkarpfen (22. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Rollen rollen.:q:q:q


----------



## JamesFish007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Was geht denn hier wieder ab... Leute kommt mal wieder runter!


----------



## Pilkman (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier wieder ab... Leute kommt mal wieder runter!



Wovon denn? |kopfkrat  Ist doch alles im Lot...


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

ich möcht noch was an meine frage anhängen: 
1. wieviel rollt ihr so für 1 saison?
2. wer von euch fischt mit einem futetrboot(gekauft oder selbstgebaut)???


----------



## JamesFish007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

fischerspezi1986 ich glaueb das sind vergebliche versuche, lass sie erst ihren Streit niederlegen...Ein Tipp, der Klügere gibt nach!


----------



## Pilkman (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> fischerspezi1986 ich glaueb das sind vergebliche versuche, lass sie erst ihren Streit niederlegen...Ein Tipp, der Klügere gibt nach!



Sach ma´ Jung, siehst Du irgendwie Gespenster, ist Dir das Essen nicht bekommen oder beeinträchtigt sonst irgendwas Deine Wahrnehmung?! |kopfkrat 

Es wurden ein paar Späßchen gemacht, aber von Streit kann hier ja wohl keine Rede sein. Also laß es...


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Sach ma´ Jung, siehst Du irgendwie Gespenster, ist Dir das Essen nicht bekommen oder beeinträchtigt sonst irgendwas Deine Wahrnehmung?! |kopfkrat
> 
> Es wurden ein paar Späßchen gemacht, aber von Streit kann hier ja wohl keine Rede sein. Also laß es...


hehe|supergrihab mich auch gerade gefragt wo hier stress is#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Er versucht´s halt gerne immer wieder... |supergri  da gibbet eigentlich auch nur ganz genau ein einziges passendes Wort für! :q   

Aber ich bin froh die Ignore-Funktion endlich entdeckt zu haben (nach über 2 Jahren), verpassen tut man da wirklich nichts! :g  :m


----------



## Pilkman (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ... aber ich bin froh die Ignore-Funktion endlich entdeckt zu haben (nach über 2 Jahren), verpassen tut man da wirklich nichts! :g  :m



Nur schade, daß man trotz alledem sieht, daß die ignorierte Person ein Posting geschrieben hat... #t


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Nur schade, daß man trotz alledem sieht, daß die ignorierte Person ein Posting geschrieben hat...



und wofür ist dann die ignore funktion gut????


----------



## Pilkman (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Ronen schrieb:


> und wofür ist dann die ignore funktion gut????



Man muss dann nicht mehr lesen, WAS konkret die ignorierte Person geschrieben hat... #h


----------



## JamesFish007 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Schon gut Leute...dann war es halt eine kleines Späßchen..abgehakt


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Man muss dann nicht mehr lesen, WAS konkret die ignorierte Person geschrieben hat...



Achso.... hm....  also steht da der Username und nen leeres fenster??


Na, ich seh schon, ich muss unbedingt mal jemanden Igorieren ! Freiwillige vor !


----------



## Pilkman (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Ronen schrieb:


> Achso.... hm....  also steht da der Username und nen leeres fenster?? ...



Genau, so in der Art. Ich hab das auch mal probiert, aber für eher albern empfunden. So´n richtiges "Ignorieren" ist das ja auch nicht... :m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

sehr informativ!

Danke!


----------



## Luigi 01 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> ich möcht noch was an meine frage anhängen:
> 2. wer von euch fischt mit einem futetrboot(gekauft oder selbstgebaut)???


 

Ich habe mir letzten Winter ein Futterboot gebaut!

Eine richtig geile Sache und es hat auch richtig Spass gemacht!

Sollten vielleicht einen neuen Thrööd auf machen zum Thema: 

*Eigenbau eines Futterbootes*


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sieht dann so aus:


 
komisch paddy,
bei mir siehts genauso aus:m |supergri:m |supergri |supergri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> komisch paddy,
> bei mir siehts genauso aus:m |supergri:m |supergri |supergri


Na von Dir hab ich das ja auch! :m  |supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

hähähä|supergri |supergri |supergri 
gruß


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> ich möcht noch was an meine frage anhängen:
> 1. wieviel rollt ihr so für 1 saison? ...



Um nochmal auf diese Frage einzugehen... 

Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten, weil es aus meiner Sicht wenig hilfreich ist, wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise in den Raum stelle, daß ich sagen wir mal 50 Kilo abrolle.

Wenn Du bereits im Winter Deinen gesamten Jahresvorrat abrollen möchtest, müßtest Du einfach eine grobe Bedarfsrechnung machen, in die z.B. folgende Faktoren einbezogen werden:


Befische ich ein oder mehrere bekannte(s) Gewässer?
Was ist im Laufe des Jahres eine adäquate Futtermenge pro Tag, um dort Erfolg zu haben?
Füttere ich Boilies pur, oder kommen auch Pellets und Partikel zum Einsatz?
Wie oft und wie lange sitze ich im Schnitt an?
Füttere ich vor?
Wenn ja wie oft?

Dann hast Du einen groben Richtwert, den Du gut um 10% Sicherheitsreserve nach oben aufrunden kannst. Und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kannst Du ja immer noch mal eine kleinere Menge abrollen.

Und immer im Kopf behalten: Es muß auch die entsprechende Gefrierkapazität zur Verfügung stehen, ansonsten sind die oben aufgeführten Überlegungen sinnlos und die Größe des Gefrierschranks tritt an deren Stelle.


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Hallo allesamt#h 
hier die Liste von den Boardies,die sich bis jetzt zum Treffen am 09.12.06  angemeldet haben,
:m 
.
Also,da haben fest zugesagt:
1.) Knutemann

2.) FoolishFarmer

3.) fanatic

4.) ollidi

5.) Azurius

6.) Oberharzer

7.) Popeye

8.) Martina K

9.) Vulkanus 79 mit Karpfenfreund 
10.) Mullero

11.) Carpcatcher2001

12.) Robert1985

13.) J4ni

14.) Schwimmi

15.) carphunter96

!6.) buster

17.)robert 1985

eventuell kommen:#c 

Maschinenstürmer
Guru Sven


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Fängt keiner mehr Karpfen? :q
Oder habt ihr die Saison abgeschlossen? 

Greeetz


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzten Winter ein Futterboot gebaut!
> 
> Eine richtig geile Sache und es hat auch richtig Spass gemacht!
> 
> ...



Das wäre mal ein guter Thread ich glaube ich eröffne mal eben einen :q

Würde mich auch interssieren wie du das gemacht hast...


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86586&page=3

also das is der link zu einem bereits bestehenden tröööt...würd mich freuen wenn ihr euch da auslasst....


----------



## theblackwater (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Moin Moin, hehe grad angemeldet..Also ich hab bisher zwei 16er gezogen und in der nacht von Kyrill war ich mit meinem Kumpel los..Gleicher Swim er konnte einen Zwanni ziehen..Temperaturen waren ja auch eher Frühlingshaft bis auf die letzte Woche..Da war der Kollege für 5Tage in Mc Pomm..alleredings Blank..wer testet auch schon bei -12 grad n neues Gewässer aus..haha..
Was geht am Nord ostsee kanal? Hat jemand Infos?
reinhaun..
Gutes Futter Gute Fische!!!


----------



## Wörnitz-fischer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Manni1980 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich frage mich nur wie man auf die Idee kommen kann einen Fisch von der Größe abzuledern! ;+
> 
> ...



ihr labert echt so einen wertlosen scheis!

was heist hier verdammt nochma  "warum muss so ein großer graser dran glauben?"  

ist ein großer graser mehr wert als ein kleiner? es sind beide verdammt nochma tier und ich bekomm nen kollaps wenn ihr hier sonen niveaulosen schwachsinn redet!

wenn ihr keine fische esst,gut ,lasst sie frei,ist euer gutes recht,aber dann nervt nicht mit so sachen wie"wie kann man so einen großen fisch nur mitnehmen"-.-

einen großen graser darf man deiner meinung nach nicht umbringen,einen kleinen aber schon,ja?

holzkopf.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

sagte der,der in einem Thread schreibt der 2-3 Jahre alt ist *hust


----------



## Hanno (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



Wörnitz-fischer schrieb:


> ihr labert echt so einen wertlosen scheis!
> 
> was heist hier verdammt nochma  "warum muss so ein großer graser dran glauben?"
> 
> ...


Abgesehen davon, dass große Fische schon allein aus dem Grund, dass sie wichtige Laichfische sind (FALLS sie in dem Gewässer laichen), muss ich mich Spinn&Jerk anschließen...:m


----------



## Marc 24 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Naja ein heiß diskutiertes Thema, aber eben schon zu oft dikutiert und es sollte gut gewesen sein . Ich denke, dass man dabei nicht zu 100% entscheiden kann, was nun richtig ist, vllt. auch wiederum "Ermessensache". Ich will mich da nun gar nicht weiter einmischen, aber vllt. sollte dieser Threat "lahmgelegt" werden .

Gruß Marc


----------



## HBT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Man kann nur hoffen, dass es nicht noch mehr solche Spinner wie Wörnitz-Fischer gibt. Sicherlich ist es sein Recht diesen Fisch mitzunehmen, jedoch sollte man bedenken, dass Fische von diesem Kaliber deutlich mehr Laich bringt!!! Von dieser Seite denke ich schon das es schlimmer ist einen größeren Karpfen zu verwerten anstatt eines kleinen.


----------



## j4ni (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Bliblablubb Halbwissen, mal gehörtes und ein thread von anno pom....na dann Prost!


----------



## gringo92 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

passt auf ein (top aktueller) fangthread , macht weiter mit dem offtopic gelaber und ihr werdet alle verwarnt =D


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*



> Man kann nur hoffen, dass es nicht noch mehr solche Spinner wie Wörnitz-Fischer gibt. Sicherlich ist es sein Recht diesen Fisch mitzunehmen, jedoch sollte man bedenken, dass Fische von diesem Kaliber deutlich mehr Laich bringt!!! Von dieser Seite denke ich schon das es schlimmer ist einen größeren Karpfen zu verwerten anstatt eines kleinen.


passt ganz gut dazu:


> Bliblablubb *Halbwissen,* mal gehörtes und ein thread von anno pom....na dann Prost!


----------



## j4ni (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

So war es ja schließlich auch gedacht


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

@Jan ,
Klar doch #6, ich wollst nur nochmal hervorheben


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2006*

Ich mach das Ding jetzt dicht. Und eine Verwarnung wurde logischerweise auch ausgesprochen. Auch in uralt-Themen gelten die Boardregeln.


----------

